# 12G Club: Got a 12 GalloN RimlesS or wanna get 1? PoSt/SeE HeRe!



## MsNemoShrimp

Featured is J&H's 12G Long

*12 Gallon Long Rimless Club* 
(Mr. Aqua or GLA)

Hi! As I have discussed with a few fellow members with 12 gallon long tanks, it would be nice to have a thread dedicated to just 12 gallon long tanks. Its basically a thread dedicated to our small 12G long community in hopes of keeping it always exciting and drawing new interests everyday. This thread is open for ideas, questions, suggestions, etc. as a whole. Whether you already have a 12G long, looking for ideas how to design it, or simply thinking to get one, I want this thread and its members to help you in whichever way possible :biggrin:

*Goals:* 
* Have your very own community focusing on 12G longs. 
* Learn, inspire, share & support (Remember it as *L.I.S.S*).
* Give RAOK(s) from your very own 12G tank(s) for newcomers or to those in need when you have extra.
* Have fun! This is what it is all about 

*Your Support Needed!*: Link to our club by adding the pre-setup link below to your signature box. Just copy & paste to your signature box.

*SMALL*



HTML:


 [URL="http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=168088"][IMG]http://i.minus.com/izhPHb9PWOp01.gif[/IMG][/URL]

*LARGE*



HTML:


 [URL="http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=168088"][IMG]http://i.minus.com/iZhHcht953vTM.gif[/IMG][/URL]

It will look like this in your signature box if done correctly:


Banner Designed by Brian_Cali77

*12G Journals* = If you would like to recommend a journal - or of your own - to be added here, feel free to shoot me a PM! :bounce:

ADA: Panoramic Mountain Scape - CRS Habitat 
Ach1Ll3sH33L: Ach1lL3s 12 long White Mountain
Amazonfish: Lara's 12 gallon long 'Tango'
andrewjohn007: 12g Long DSM with MTS
Anhvu: -="Bees Playground" Anh's Mr Aqua 12G Long=-
auski: Alan's Mr Aqua 12 gallon long
Aww: Aww's Scape #2 (Mr. Aqua 12G)

Bananariot: 12 Gallon Long Banana
BeastMaster: "Kahawai" 12 gallon long
beedee: Tranquil Valley // 12g Long Iwagumi
bigd603: 12 Gallon Wicked Long!

CalmSeasQuest: CalmSeasQuest's 12G Long Iwagumi
cdunson82: 12 gallon long first timer
CryptKeeper54: CryptKeeper54's Mr. Aqua 12 gallon long

dasob85: G's 12g long planted with driftwood
defiant: MR. Aqua's 12g Long Iwagumi Madness II the end!
DrakeScree: Drake's 12g long!!!!!!

El Funko: El Funko's Ubiquitous 12G Long
endgin28: The Black Gate GLA 12 long Iwagumi

_FC: First planted 12g Long (56K warning)

g33tar: g33tar's 12g Mr.Aqua -First planted tank
Geronimoumd: Geronimoumd's 12 Gal Long Journal - "The Jungle Nook"

HeathBar: 12g long - Low tech/low maintance

Kai808: Another guy... Another 12g long... Another DSM
Kosey929: 12G Long shrimp & tiny fish tank/very expensive cat water dish

larcat: Mr. Aqua 12 Gallon Long Mountainscape. Stocking ideas?

manualfocus: 12 Gallon Long Rimless "Escape"
mayphly: Mayphly's 12 Gallon RimlessTank
meowschwitz: Meow's 12G Long — "Triple Summit"
micr0: micr0's 12 Gallon Long
mweng0385: mweng0385**Mr. Aqua 12 Long**Journal (56K Beware)
mythin: Mythin's Mr. Aqua 12 Gallon Long

natebuchholz: 12 Long Journal...Creative Title
NeoShrimp: Miss My's 1st Iwagumi Journal: Mr. Aqua 12 Gallon Long
nerdariostomp: Nerdariostomp's 12g long

PJM: Mr. Aqua 12 Bookshelf Frameless Aquarium Journal

Ranbaral: Ranbaral: 12g long, Iwagumi on a budget
rdmustang1: A Twist on Mr. Aqua 12 Long
rocksmom: rocksmom's 12 Long Blue Velvet Haven
RumbleFish: Rumble's First Planted (12G Long)

sayurasem: Ray's 12 Gallon Loooooooong Journal Substrate Swap Completed
senor0kun: Another 12 gallon long
smracer31: 12 gallon long coffee table tank
somewhatshocked: Jake's Mr. Aqua 12gal Long/36" Shrimp Tank (pic heavy)

the_intricacy: the_Intricacy's 12g Long... double-fisted!
therash: therash's 12 gallon long

Waddy015: 12 Gallon Long Mr. Aqua

yellowsno: YellowSno's 12 gallon long... now with bba problems


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

*NeoShrimp's Mr. Aqua 12*










http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals/149896-miss-mys-1st-iwagumi-journal-mr.html


----------



## manualfocus

Nice idea. I don't have a nice FTS but here's the most recent quarter FTS:









Update! 3/31/12


----------



## somewhatshocked

Mine has been planted for a while but only flooded for a day, but here are a couple shots:










It's still just growing in, as you can see.

E. parkeri is beginning to flower:










Feel free to take a look around the journal for highlights of my DIYing and such. Spray bar, lighting stands, adding cooling fans sometime next week, yadda yadda.

These are really great tanks. Maybe my favorite.


----------



## davidwes

I am noticing a lack of fish. Is this a bad size for fish? I would think that it being so long it would be perfect for schooling fish.


----------



## somewhatshocked

It's used by a lot of shrimpers as a show tank because it's got a ton of surface area.

But search the forum and you'll find several people who keep fish in them.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L

most recent fts, still growing in.


----------



## jingleberry

Are there dead spots positioning the spray bar to spray width wise instead of length wise?


----------



## mubender

Sorry for the bad shot it was using my iphone.
As far as dead spots i dont have any, ofcourse tho...im using an xp2 with stock inflow and nano lily ourflow with eheim taps.


----------



## Kosey929

Here's mine. The pic is about 6 weeks old, but not much has changed since. I started this tank maybe 5-6 months ago. The biggest challenge has been finding small, interesting fish to stock it with. The next biggest challenge is keeping them out of my cat's mouth.


----------



## talontsiawd

Great thread. I really want one of these but have no where to put it. I am following many of these journals. If only I was normal and didn't have a 24 channel mixing board on my desk, among other things lol.


----------



## ADA

Very VERY cool thread. I love all of the tanks there so far. Here are a few shots of mine:


FTS












Looking down..





















Side Shot





















Close up!


----------



## GitMoe

Great thread. These are one of my favorite tanks. I've wanted one for a long time now. Maybe this inspiration will finally make me buy one. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ADA

manualfocus said:


> Nice idea. I don't have a nice FTS but here's the most recent quarter FTS:


Absolutely gorgeous plants. What sp. of Erios are they? You must have RO water and Co2 in this tank? Very inspiring.. I see you have some really nice Bucephalandras there too


----------



## ADA

NeoShrimp said:


> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals/149896-miss-mys-1st-iwagumi-journal-mr.html


I can't believe how good this tank looks now. Well done. It's so lush! Gorgeous design too..


----------



## dasob85

Just planted it yesterday, still not finished.


----------



## manualfocus

ADA said:


> Absolutely gorgeous plants. What sp. of Erios are they? You must have RO water and Co2 in this tank? Very inspiring.. I see you have some really nice Bucephalandras there too


I've got the following:


Erio Cinereum
Erio Kimberly
Erio Japan
 Erio Aussie II
 Erio "Mini"

Trying to find space for a Erio Matto Grosso but that thing is huge! It's 100% RO and a little CO2. I'm cutting the CO2 once everything grows in and I add the expensive shrimps back in. Glad you like it!


----------



## manualfocus

dasob85 said:


> Just planted it yesterday, still not finished.


That looks awesome. Well done.


----------



## dasob85

coming from you, thats high praise. your tank looks so much nicer than mine haha.


----------



## sockfish

In the club, just by virtue of_ having_ the GLA version. It's sitting on my nightstand completely empty as I meditate on what to do with it. Having a thread for it was inevitable, it's such a unique tank. I'm enjoying watching everyone's build.

dasob85--where did you get the wood? It's very nice.

sox


----------



## dasob85

Hi Sox, I ordered 3 pieces from PC1 and used 2 pieces for the left long one, and the right long one. Cut off a branch and stuck it in the middle to make a nice fan shape. superglued and used stainless steel screws to fix everything together to a tile to prevent potential floating issues. In summary, I cheated and used 3 separate pieces 

btw, after i saw this thread, i had an incentive for setting up the tank  I look forward to seeing yours!


----------



## algarciajr

All of these nice 12g tanks are making me want to get one.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

algarciajr said:


> All of these nice 12g tanks are making me want to get one.


Get one get one!!! :hihi:


----------



## thermalgibbon

Those tanks are amazing. I'm in love with the long style. Right now I'm emailing around to see if I can buy it from anywhere in Canada (and not pay $150 for shipping from green leaf aquariums). 

What do you think is the best LED light for a tank like this? It seems like it's a bit of a tricky spot in that it's long so that lights that cover the whole length are going to be powerful, but since it's so shallow they might be too much. I see some people here are using multiple clip on lights.


----------



## Ptjameso

I love long ones (thats what she said) ....but seriously I want to see someone do an awesome stream type setup in a 12 long please:bounce:


----------



## dasob85

thermalgibbon said:


> What do you think is the best LED light for a tank like this? It seems like it's a bit of a tricky spot in that it's long so that lights that cover the whole length are going to be powerful, but since it's so shallow they might be too much. I see some people here are using multiple clip on lights.


ADA has the marineland double bright 36' long on his tank. I dont think he uses co2 though.

I got it too but i'm still in the dry start phase. on day 6 and my HC does seem to grow under the light if that helps. I do plan on putting co2 on my tank. Its rated to have 54 par at 12 inches by the manufacturer.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

manualfocus said:


> I've got the following:
> 
> 
> Erio Cinereum
> Erio Kimberly
> Erio Japan
> Erio Aussie II
> Erio "Mini"
> 
> Trying to find space for a Erio Matto Grosso but that thing is huge! It's 100% RO and a little CO2. I'm cutting the CO2 once everything grows in and I add the expensive shrimps back in. Glad you like it!


If you cut the CO2 that'll be good for the shrimps, but your precious Erios might slowly melt away.


----------



## sockfish

So what filters are people using on these--I guess I'm taking a poll. I know I want this to be the cleanest looking of all my tanks--I don't want to see any green tubes or black boxes for filters or heaters. And I'm not going to _settle_ for anything less, I'll just wait until I can afford it.

I'm guessing I need a canister filter with clear tubing and lily pipes. Do you usually get the lily pipes separate after the other stuff so you know what size? Any advice out there? Looks like a lot of you are doing it right!

thanx sox


----------



## ADA

Ptjameso said:


> I love long ones (thats what she said) ....but seriously I want to see someone do an awesome stream type setup in a 12 long please:bounce:


LOL

+1



dasob85 said:


> ADA has the marineland double bright 36' long on his tank. I dont think he uses co2 though.
> 
> I got it too but i'm still in the dry start phase. on day 6 and my HC does seem to grow under the light if that helps. I do plan on putting co2 on my tank. Its rated to have 54 par at 12 inches by the manufacturer.


I do have that light, yes.. I love it. Absolutely love it. (so much that I bought two of them.. haha)
I have had lots of success growing plants. If anything, this light is too bright for low tech.. be careful, or you end up with LOTS of algae. Having said that, my shrimp tank has never had Co2 so I have not tried it as a high tech.
As low tech, I've had to raise the light quite a bit, and only have about a 7 or 8 hour photoperiod. Finally got the algae under control and everything seems to be nicely balanced.





shrimpnmoss said:


> If you cut the CO2 that'll be good for the shrimps, but your precious Erios might slowly melt away.


I was thinking the same thing. I'm 99.9% certain you can't grow any type of erio without Co2.
I do grow some "high light plants" in this tank though, like HC, Blyxa(spelling?), and a few others, and they grow VERY slowly, but do grow.





sockfish said:


> So what filters are people using on these--I guess I'm taking a poll. I know I want this to be the cleanest looking of all my tanks--I don't want to see any green tubes or black boxes for filters or heaters. And I'm not going to _settle_ for anything less, I'll just wait until I can afford it.
> 
> I'm guessing I need a canister filter with clear tubing and lily pipes. Do you usually get the lily pipes separate after the other stuff so you know what size? Any advice out there? Looks like a lot of you are doing it right!
> 
> thanx sox


Definitely a canister. I'm not so sure about lily pipes. Because it's such a long tank, it's not easy to get the water all flowing without any dead spots. I had an Eheim 2213, and I didn't feel like there was enough flow. I tried a few different things with that, one was splitting the intake and outflows, so there was an intake and an outflow at each end, to try to create a slow "whirlpool" effect. Just wasn't enough power in that filter even for that. I also tried a long diy flow bar, which worked okay. 
I'm now running a Fluval 306, which is incredible. LOADS of flow/power, (too much in fact) but the great thing is, you can adjust the flow with a lever. I think even a 206 (or 205/305) would be fine.


----------



## dasob85

I think when I was deciding on my canister filter, a majority of ppl suggested eheim 2115. 

mine is collecting dust right now due to the dry start so i can't comment on how powerful it is. I did like my eheim when i had a big tank years ago though. I got lily pipes already too. The green tubing outside the tank doesn't really bother me. I'm just a very optimistic person and hopes that everything works


----------



## Warlock

I totally want one.. as a SHOW TANK 

not like the ugly 20g longs i have for breeding/collection tanks..


----------



## somewhatshocked

I'm using the Marineland Double Bright, as well. Feel free to peruse my journal to see how I have it suspended in a situation where a shelf wasn't an option.

About filters/flow. I didn't think my Eheim 2232 would provide enough flow but I'm now finding it has the perfect amount. My DIY spray bar made from Lee's Rigid Tubing works really well.

In a low flow scenario, it's also possible to use a small powerhead to increase flow. I bought a few of different sizes just to be safe and find that the Koralia Nano 240 works well, though isn't needed in my case.


----------



## sayurasem

Awesome thread! I will be looking into this for ideas for sure 
Here is my 12 Long Mr. Aqua? (Mine doesn't have any sticker on it).
Just bought it today!


----------



## trixella

My Sakura red shrimp tank...


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

*Anyone have a Mr. Aqua Sticker I could buy/trade with?*

Thought I'd ask here first before asking on the SnS Thread. 
My bf and I are setting up a new tank over this weekend and realized that the used Mr. Aqua tank be bought doesn't have a sticker. Hopefully someone knows where we could buy one, or better yet, have one they don't really need and could sell 1 to us or trade for something :icon_mrgr


----------



## Adkins.its

I'm gonna take mine off my tank. If I get it off nicely, do you want it?


----------



## sayurasem

How do you guys scape this tank? I'm so confused. Its 3 feet long lol.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Adkins.its said:


> I'm gonna take mine off my tank. If I get it off nicely, do you want it?


PM'd. Thank you! 



sayurasem said:


> How do you guys scape this tank? I'm so confused. Its 3 feet long lol.


Take it slow. Plan ahead and I am sure you'll make a beautiful setup


----------



## jingleberry

Can't wait to receive mine. Ordered one from Marinedepot 3 weeks ago when it was out of stock, still waiting for it to ship, ETA 4-6 weeks. :icon_cry:


----------



## manualfocus

shrimpnmoss said:


> If you cut the CO2 that'll be good for the shrimps, but your precious Erios might slowly melt away.


I was able to grow a Cinereum and "Mini" without CO2 in this tank. There was a definite stunt in growth, but overall they stayed very healthy and did not melt. Let's see if the others will play along. :thumbsup:


----------



## Warlock

what kind of lights are yall hanging over tanks?!


----------



## manualfocus

Warlock said:


> what kind of lights are yall hanging over tanks?!


This: http://www.marineandreef.com/Coralife_Aqualight_High_Output_T5_36_inch_p/res08602.htm

Looks like this on top of the tank: 









It's not great, but it does the job. The only reason I bought it was because someone local was selling it for cheap. I hear there are issues with the ballast and premature death.


----------



## sayurasem

Ok heres mine 
Its the same substrate, lights, and rocks from my RIP 10 gallon project http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...yurasems-10-gallon-journal-3.html#post1717823

Constructive criticism appreciated it!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

sayurasem said:


> Ok heres mine
> Its the same substrate, lights, and rocks from my RIP 10 gallon project http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...yurasems-10-gallon-journal-3.html#post1717823
> 
> Constructive criticism appreciated it!


Looks like you are starting with immersed? Very smart move. Saves so much time and money that way. Any more clear shots? Its bit fuzzy so can't really see the layout of the setting


----------



## somewhatshocked

If you check my journal, I'm using a Marineland Double Bright LED fixture that provides way too much light. Have it suspended quite a bit above the tank. But it's cheap and energy efficient like woah.



Warlock said:


> what kind of lights are yall hanging over tanks?!


----------



## HolyAngel

manualfocus said:


> I was able to grow a Cinereum and "Mini" without CO2 in this tank. There was a definite stunt in growth, but overall they stayed very healthy and did not melt. Let's see if the others will play along. :thumbsup:


+1 I have ban ba wa, parkeri, and cinereum growing in low light with no co2(20Gal) and they look fantastic. no melting, zero. However the one's in my hightech 29gal with co2 don't look very good and are melting. Go Figure 

--

This is an awesome thread! Great pics everyone! I've been wanting one of these tanks for a long time now but still no go, so I live my dream through you all! Keep up the great work! ^^


----------



## manualfocus

somewhatshocked said:


> If you check my journal, I'm using a Marineland Double Bright LED fixture that provides way too much light. Have it suspended quite a bit above the tank. But it's cheap and energy efficient like woah.


Are you really getting too much light? I have a 24" unit (sits on top of a Fluval Edge) and it does not seem very adequate. :icon_neut


----------



## sockfish

So..if the Marineland Doublebright is too much light, how 'bout the Marinland "Singlebright" ?

sox


----------



## somewhatshocked

Single Marineland is a load of #$*(, to be frank with you. I wouldn't use it to light up a goldfish tank.

The 36" fixture has more LEDs than the 24" so it makes a big difference. It's the only fixture that I truly enjoy from Marineland. Also have the 24" units on some 20Ls that are low light moss & crypt tanks and they're fine for that. Could even use two of them on a 20L without a problem.

But the 36" on this short tank is a problem if you don't want to run CO2 and dose EI. ADA (a forum member) ran into problems with his and had to raise it. I've had to do the same with mine. It's 16-18" (I'm guessing - I would have to look at my journal to know for sure) from the substrate at different areas of the tank. Crypts, E. parkeri, Marsilea minuta, Bacopa australis and Anubias are all doing swell with it raised high.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L

Just curious, what's everyone dosing their tanks with? 
Ive been doing ei and dry dosing, so far everything seems to be thriving, here's my dosing schedule.


----------



## sunyang730

Ach1Ll3sH33L said:


> Just curious, what's everyone dosing their tanks with?
> Ive been doing ei and dry dosing, so far everything seems to be thriving, here's my dosing schedule.


I have not idea what they are.. but it seems like you are very pro.


----------



## sunyang730

I really want to get this tank !!! Where can I order this?


----------



## trixella

sunyang730 said:


> I really want to get this tank !!! Where can I order this?


MarineDepot.com. Greenleaf Aquariums also has one like it.


----------



## sayurasem

More picture please people! This 12 gallon is really a challenge!


----------



## somewhatshocked

Check the individual threads out that people have going. Hundreds of photos.



sayurasem said:


> More picture please people! This 12 gallon is really a challenge!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

sayurasem said:


> More picture please people! This 12 gallon is really a challenge!


Not enough 12G members yet. We really need to get it out there for people to join and participate. I say we start a RAOK just for members? Hint hint? :icon_wink


----------



## Kai808

NeoShrimp said:


> Not enough 12G members yet. We really need to get it out there for people to join and participate. I say we start a RAOK just for members? Hint hint? :icon_wink


Cool, a free tank? j/k I wanted one of these for a year and the lfs had 3 of them but I just put it off. Then I was ready to buy one last Christmas... all sold out  I'm trying to see if I can order one from another lfs but the supplier is out of stock. Hopefully, I'll know in a month if they'll get more. shoulda, woulda, coulda.


----------



## sunyang730

I will join soon! So I check everywhere and they are all out of stock!!! Ignoring! Does anyone know the difference between Mr. Aqua and Gla glass? Is there any better between the two? I really want to get one! LOL


----------



## micr0

Subscribed! I love my 12 long. Just updated my journal with some new pics. 



















And here's a video:
http://youtu.be/DRn5UoC-As0


----------



## sunyang730

micr0 said:


> Subscribed! I love my 12 long. Just updated my journal with some new pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a video:
> http://youtu.be/DRn5UoC-As0


Where did you get that light? and why is the reef thing in there? (the black thing that you see on every reef tank)


----------



## micr0

sunyang730 said:


> Where did you get that light? and why is the reef thing in there? (the black thing that you see on every reef tank)


There are actually two lights, they are archaea 36 watt pc clip lights. The "reef things" are koralia nano powerheads. Not sure why these are associated with marine tanks, as they are the best smaller powerheads I've used for fresh or salt. I've found that maintaining good water movement has been very important with this tank.


----------



## sunyang730

micr0 said:


> There are actually two lights, they are archaea 36 watt pc clip lights. The "reef things" are koralia nano powerheads. Not sure why these are associated with marine tanks, as they are the best smaller powerheads I've used for fresh or salt. I've found that maintaining good water movement has been very important with this tank.


So this mean you use the power heads instead of a spray bar for this work? Interesting! I will think of this because my tank is lack of water movement. LOL


----------



## micr0

sunyang730 said:


> So this mean you use the power heads instead of a spray bar for this work? Interesting! I will think of this because my tank is lack of water movement. LOL


Yes, I don't use a spray bar, but the eheim 2215 outflow is still the biggest water mover in the tank. The koralias help prevent any dead zones. Their only drawback is that they can be dangerous to shrimp due to their open design. I no longer keep shrimp in this tank.


----------



## sockfish

Finally. "Step Two" complete. Just found a Fluval 205 on super sale [they're being discontinued so the lfs had a good deal]. I'm thinking that with a spraybar or powerhead in the tank it should be fine.

Now now I have a tank and a filter. Lights are next. Then some awesome wood.This build goes so slowly on a budget, but I want to wait and get the _good_ stuff...:confused1:

sox


----------



## sunyang730

Okay, So I am planning to get a Eheim Canister Filter 2213 (is this strong enough), a spray bar for it (where can I get this?) and 2 26w Light like Neo has. 

Is this good enough for this tank?

Also, the pipe that came with the Eheim Canister, will that be too long? 

If I don't want a Canister filter, what kid of HOB can I get?

Thanks!


----------



## somewhatshocked

Eheim 2213s come with spray bars. However, they won't be long enough to cover your entire tank. You'll need to create one yourself out of rigid tubing. You can see how to do so in my thread or in the threads of others who have commented here.

Eheim intake tubes are too long/tall for this tank but they're easy to cut down with a hacksaw or Dremel.

There are so many HOB filters on the market that it's up to you to pick the one you like, really. AquaClear seems to be a favorite HOB brand here on the forum, as it's affordable and easy to modify.



sunyang730 said:


> Okay, So I am planning to get a Eheim Canister Filter 2213 (is this strong enough), a spray bar for it (where can I get this?) and 2 26w Light like Neo has.
> 
> Is this good enough for this tank?
> 
> Also, the pipe that came with the Eheim Canister, will that be too long?
> 
> If I don't want a Canister filter, what kid of HOB can I get?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## sunyang730

somewhatshocked said:


> Eheim 2213s come with spray bars. However, they won't be long enough to cover your entire tank. You'll need to create one yourself out of rigid tubing. You can see how to do so in my thread or in the threads of others who have commented here.
> 
> Eheim intake tubes are too long/tall for this tank but they're easy to cut down with a hacksaw or Dremel.
> 
> There are so many HOB filters on the market that it's up to you to pick the one you like, really. AquaClear seems to be a favorite HOB brand here on the forum, as it's affordable and easy to modify.


HUM... I guess I will take a look at your tank  LOL


----------



## sayurasem

NeoShrimp said:


> Not enough 12G members yet. We really need to get it out there for people to join and participate. I say we start a RAOK just for members? Hint hint? :icon_wink


12 Gallon Loooooooooooooooooooooooooong Club perhaps?
And it shouldn't matter if you have Mr. Aqua or GLA?  

I start!


----------



## sunyang730

sayurasem said:


> 12 Gallon Loooooooooooooooooooooooooong Club perhaps?
> And it shouldn't matter if you have Mr. Aqua or GLA?
> 
> I start!


Which one is better? Anyone have experience?

I want to get one soon but they are all out of stock


----------



## sayurasem

*** LoL nvm this thread is the Club! 
@NeoShrimp, so can we start with the number please?

If I'm correct, from counting the people that post pictures of their tank... I'm # 9?


----------



## II Knucklez II

hey love all the tanks i really want to get one soon but look what i found by the green machine in the UK :drool: AMAZING 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRxbErSngJE


----------



## sayurasem

II Knucklez II said:


> hey love all the tanks i really want to get one soon but look what i found by the green machine in the UK :drool: AMAZING
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRxbErSngJE


Wow! super awesome!!
Man my imaginary is "shallow" compare to him lol.


----------



## yellowsno

Wow I've been looking into getting a 12 long... In the hands of the right people it can look amazing


----------



## sayurasem

Ok here's mine on emersed 
Now the Waiting Game.


----------



## OVT

This thread was pointed out to me by sockfish. Thanks!

My 12G Mr. Aqua has been running for about a year now. I started with a single Finnex PX-360 filter which needs pretty regular cleaning to keep the flow going. About a week ago I hooked up an Eheim 2026, but had to use a ~30" spray bar to keep the substrate on the bottom, and not the top . This tank is viewable front and back and the long spray bar is getting on my nerves. I finally decided to try 2 PX-360s, one on each end. I should have the second Finnex installed over the weekend and the Eheim delegated to something else.

I do like my tanks bright, very bright. I have a 2x39w Hagen Glo light with pressurized CO2 on this guy and that seems to work for me.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

*A RAOK for "members" *

Hey guys, so I love how this thread is growing for all of us who already have a 12G long and those who are inspired by our tanks.

To further expand the 12G long's interest for everyone and to thank those who have posted here, answered questions, etc. I have decided I will start the 1st RAOK just for our club on April 1st. I will not expose what I will RAOK but I am sure you guys will like it :hihi:

*If you want to get a head start to participate in this RAOK*, 1 of the requirement is to have the "12G Rimless Club" under your signature box :icon_wink


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

*Raok #1!*

Hello guys, I am very impressed with all the tanks I have seen posted so far and how it helped inspired many others to get one. Have gotten a couple members who said they have joined Planted Tank just because they saw this thread upon searching online so its a win-win for everybody :biggrin:

To thank the "members" and to keep the club active, I would like to offer a 2"x2" patch of HC grown emersed. This will be great for those of you who are looking to start one soon, or restarting. Sorry kind of lazy to take pics right now, but it is pretty dense. Here is a good example of it (not mine, but pretty much the quality that you'll be getting). 










*Rules: *
1.) Must show your support to our club. How so? You must have the "12G Rimless Club" link in your signature box. If you don't know how to do it, please refer to the OP. Directions are on there :hihi:
2.) Must promise to not just add the link to your signature box to participate in this RAOK and later on take it off. Integrity is key here. I won't have time to monitor everyone, but if I happen to see something of such nature, I will void your future RAOK participation(s).
3.) *Optional*: Please help me word the OP better to better attract potential 12G long lovers :icon_wink You can PM me changes that would help :biggrin:

*Disclaimer:*
Besides whats mentioned about, my standard RAOK rule applies; that is, because this is a RAOK, I won't be responsible for any lost/stolen/misplaced/mistreated packages or plants that had melted/freeze during the shipping process. That is why I always advise to be sure to mind your weather before you participate : ) I can promise you at least this: ALL plants are 100% freshly trimmed and healthy before they are packaged to be sent off (same day) unless noted otherwise above.

*To Participate:* Pick a number from 1-20 (if there are more of you I will extend the list, same vice versa), and PLEASE before you pick a number, check all previous posts to make sure no one else have already picked it. I will pick a winner as soon as this list is filled.


----------



## PhillCA

#4

Whoohoo can't wait to restart my 12 gallon!


----------



## yellowsno

#12

im about to order one tonight


----------



## sayurasem

#14 
Hope I can speed up my emersed setup with those HC!



sayurasem said:


> 12 Gallon Loooooooooooooooooooooooooong Club perhaps?
> And it shouldn't matter if you have Mr. Aqua or GLA?
> 
> I start!


Something like this?

"I like it Loooooooooooooooooooooong Mr. Aqua"


----------



## sunyang730

I order mine and are waiting for it to come 

#15


----------



## sunyang730

I did my signature but it is not showing?


----------



## sunyang730

1
2
3
4PhillCA
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12yellowsno
13
14sayurasem
15 sunyang730
16
17
18
19
20


----------



## gnod

sorry but i didn't know where else to ask.
for those you ordered mr. aqua tank from marine depot, is the shipping really only $17?! it's not in stock and i was debating on placing an order, depending on the price of shipping. damn.. i wish i didn't check now.


----------



## jingleberry

Shipping is 16.99. 8+8.99


----------



## dasob85

darn, my hc is already almost filled in  can i steal some other plants from you if i win? ^_^ If yes, put me down for #5

edit: i got mine from gla and the shipping was around 21 i think. marine depot shipping was less than gla's. i just like the gla sticker better


----------



## gnod

jingleberry said:


> Shipping is 16.99. 8+8.99


yea i saw that. just wanted to confirm if that was indeed the price others paid. so low for shipping, i was considering buying the other brand but shipping was around $60 bucks.


----------



## jingleberry

Is shipping free for the HC? :red_mouth


----------



## jingleberry

gnod said:


> yea i saw that. just wanted to confirm if that was indeed the price others paid. so low for shipping, i was considering buying the other brand but shipping was around $60 bucks.


Yea, you won't find this cheaper anywhere else after you factor in shipping cost. If you want one, I'd say order it now, just in time for their new batch that will arrive in the next 1-2 weeks.


----------



## sunyang730

gnod said:


> yea i saw that. just wanted to confirm if that was indeed the price others paid. so low for shipping, i was considering buying the other brand but shipping was around $60 bucks.


I got all of mine other equipment from them at the same time. So my shipping for the tank is just 8.99.


----------



## green_valley

I thought the RAOK was 12g rimless. I was drooling already. Hahahaha.

Well, since you guys are expert on 12g, I have a question. Someone was trying to sell this 12g ADA rimless, it looks sexy. And it comes with eheim filter, but not sure what model. Is $70 too much?


----------



## sunyang730

green_valley said:


> I thought the RAOK was 12g rimless. I was drooling already. Hahahaha.
> 
> Well, since you guys are expert on 12g, I have a question. Someone was trying to sell this 12g ADA rimless, it looks sexy. And it comes with eheim filter, but not sure what model. Is $70 too much?


Who is trying to sell this with a eheim filter? I am very interested in getting


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

green_valley said:


> I thought the RAOK was 12g rimless. I was drooling already. Hahahaha.
> 
> Well, since you guys are expert on 12g, I have a question. Someone was trying to sell this 12g ADA rimless, it looks sexy. And it comes with eheim filter, but not sure what model. Is $70 too much?


Lol. If I won the lottery a couple days ago I would have ROAK 100x 12G Rimless for the 1st 100 members. Haha. 

$70 is such a great deal for all that.


----------



## Warlock

Marine Depot has the tanks back in stock in 5-7 days


----------



## yellowsno

looks like imma preorder mine now... 

trying to figure out a good filter that will give me good flow to the whole tank... so i dont need to add a power head...

thinking of one if the bigger ehiem with custom spray bar through the back... but im up for other ideas...


----------



## sockfish

Awww NeoShrimp. There I went and did a RAOK this afternoon and hadn't read your suggestion yet! I could have done it for the 12 Gal Rimless folks.

I won't enter for your RAOK cuz I couldn't keep it alive yet--what a totally _*boss*_ carpet you've got there!!! Now I'm going to think what I could contribute as another RAOK.

Hmmm.....:icon_idea going off to stare at my empty tank and _think._

On another note, fishykid said he'd make me some lily pipes for the new filter after I get to Lowe's for the tubing I need. One step closer!

sox


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

sockfish said:


> Awww NeoShrimp. There I went and did a RAOK this afternoon and hadn't read your suggestion yet! I could have done it for the 12 Gal Rimless folks.
> 
> I won't enter for your RAOK cuz I couldn't keep it alive yet--what a totally _*boss*_ carpet you've got there!!! Now I'm going to think what I could contribute as another RAOK.
> 
> Hmmm.....:icon_idea going off to stare at my empty tank and _think._
> 
> On another note, fishykid said he'd make me some lily pipes for the new filter after I get to Lowe's for the tubing I need. One step closer!
> 
> sox


Sox, no worries. There will always be a next time and thank you for being a club member. Much appreciated that you could help make the 12G long more enjoyable for any other members whom might have just thought of getting one to actually getting one from all our pictures : )

Yes Martin is such a sweet guy and makes very beautiful tubing. I enjoy it so much! :icon_mrgr


----------



## ChadRamsey

this thread is sooooo making me want one of these 12 glallons


----------



## sockfish

Oh _definitely _get yourself one! I get more pleasure watching my empty tank [as I gather all the parts] than I do a couple of my other finished ones!

What *is* that? 

sox


----------



## yellowsno

ChadRamsey said:


> this thread is sooooo making me want one of these 12 glallons



wait in line cuz i bet the one thats coming in 5-7 days is already sold out


----------



## 1995db7

trying to get the signature right but not working out,any help?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

(just copy/paste and add the [ before the first URL and ] after the last URL)

URL="http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals/168088-got-12-gallon-long-rimless-mr.html"]12G Rimless Club[/URL


----------



## 1995db7

got it thanks,will post pics in a few


----------



## msawdey

Neo, are my little tetras going in here?!?! Id love to see your tanks sometime. Feel free to come with your bf when you guys want the tetras. always love tank critiques


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

1995db7 said:


> got it thanks,will post pics in a few


Welcome to the club! You should add on to the RAOK list


----------



## 1995db7

NeoShrimp said:


> Welcome to the club! You should add on to the RAOK list


thank you and here are some pics,not the best and excuse the wires showing








cell phone pics


----------



## jingleberry

Any problems with the tetras and shrimplets together?


----------



## 1995db7

not at all,they keep to themselfs


----------



## jingleberry

1995db7 said:


> thank you and here are some pics,not the best and excuse the wires showing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cell phone pics


I was actually thinking about setting up a similar scape when my 12 gallon arrives; sloping down to one side, with different type of stones/fauna.


----------



## 1995db7

i had this idea when i was setting up the tank but i gotta see how it turns out when everything grows in if not i might be getting more rocks


----------



## sayurasem

Looking at that side picture, I didn't notice its so narrow lol.


----------



## ADA

1 ADA
2
3
4 PhillCA
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12 yellowsno
13
14 sayurasem
15 sunyang730
16
17
18
19
20


----------



## jingleberry

Guess I'll hop in as well. Hopefully tank ships within the next week. Still need to find some stones. Thanks! :biggrin:

1 ADA
2
3
4 PhillCA
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12 yellowsno
13
14 sayurasem
15 sunyang730
16
17
18
19
20 jingleberry


----------



## 1995db7

almost forgot about this

1 ADA
2
3
4 PhillCA
5 1995db7
6
7
8
9
10
11
12 yellowsno
13
14 sayurasem
15 sunyang730
16
17
18
19
20 jingleberry


----------



## jingleberry

Mr. Aqua 12 gallon long at marinedepot ETA back up to 4-6 weeks... Nooo..... That's the second time it's done that.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

1995db7 said:


> not at all,they keep to themselfs


I believe in time the neons would grow large enough to pick on the babies, especially when you have so many in there. I have seen neons grow this big 
(-------------) and that size for sure they will harass the babies. So far I only seen Chili Rasboras as the "compatible" fish companion


----------



## shrimpster

I got mine for christmas and must have stared at it for a full month before I actually engaged in scaping it. I couldn't figure out how to do what I wanted at first.

You might be able to see the book of ADA there.....nothing but trouble lol.

First pic is of my version of power sand: pumice, some BW bebi and some special organic fertilizer loaded with beneficial bacteria, michorizae, and enzymes. I figured if it's all about the "micro-fauna" then I had better bring it. Plus, I do organic landscapes so I just couldn't do the osmocote caps if I was to remain true to my ethics.

Next two pics is my first serious try at scaping it. I looked at it for a few days and found I liked the empty tank better. NEXT

Next two pics is after a couple more tries. I was satisfied w/this for now.

When I start a journal I'll get some newer pics up.


----------



## ADA

shrimpster said:


> I got mine for christmas and must have stared at it for a full month before I actually engaged in scaping it. I couldn't figure out how to do what I wanted at first.
> 
> You might be able to see the book of ADA there.....nothing but trouble lol.
> 
> First pic is of my version of power sand: pumice, some BW bebi and some special organic fertilizer loaded with beneficial bacteria, michorizae, and enzymes. I figured if it's all about the "micro-fauna" then I had better bring it. Plus, I do organic landscapes so I just couldn't do the osmocote caps if I was to remain true to my ethics.
> 
> Next two pics is my first serious try at scaping it. I looked at it for a few days and found I liked the empty tank better. NEXT
> 
> Next two pics is after a couple more tries. I was satisfied w/this for now.
> 
> When I start a journal I'll get some newer pics up.


Great start!


----------



## ADA

I took new pics of my 12G Long tank, but this is not really meant to be a journal thread, right? If anything, maybe people that post pics of their tanks should edit their original post with their updated pics.. what do you think?

Anyway, if you want to see my latest updated pics, they're here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals/134094-panoramic-mountain-scape-crs-habitat-24.html


----------



## shrimpster

ADA--Ima gonna hafta learn how to do that. Probably the best idea otherwise this thread will be full of redundant photos. thanks for the notice


----------



## 1995db7

NeoShrimp said:


> I believe in time the neons would grow large enough to pick on the babies, especially when you have so many in there. I have seen neons grow this big
> (-------------) and that size for sure they will harass the babies. So far I only seen Chili Rasboras as the "compatible" fish companion


so far i have seen some baby shrimp but they don't come out into the open,they stay inside the blyxa but as soon as i see any of the tetras harassing the shrimp they will get evicted


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L

Let's keep this thread going with some more info!
What are some challenges you guys have faced with the dimensions of this tank?

One thing Ive found, because of the large surface area and shallowness, that in tank c02 diffusers don't seem very effective/efficient. Ive had the best results with a rex style reactor.

One thing im going to try, which i havnt seen anyone using yet, is instead of running a lily pipe, to run the 'jet type' outflow, and see if i can improve the quality of flow throughout the tank.


----------



## Kai808

You guys are still making me Jealous!

This tank was my first inspiration to get a 12G. This was Defiant's tank that took 3rd place in a local competition(I voted for it to be first place). The pictures don't do justice to it. What I really liked about it was the way the plants seamlessly transitioned between each other. Too bad he sold it.

Here is the link to the tank.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals/108978-mr-aquas-12g-long-iwagumi-madness.html

a photo I took at the competition in 2011.


----------



## sayurasem

I'm having a hard time looking for:
1. Light fixture
2. Short Inflow pipe
3. Short Outflow lily pipe / jet pipe

I can't find any pipe set that is short but thick enough for this tank. 
All I can think of is using my standard eheim 2213 jet pipe/ inflow pipe when I flood my tank. But they are green :/


----------



## somewhatshocked

Hate to be *that person* but I've answered those questions on several threads for you on several occasions. Have answered tons of private messages. I've even provided links, analysis of fixtures and helped you find multiple retailers. So have other 12gal folks.

Not trying to be rude but we can't build your tank for you. 

What, specifically, can't you figure out about the light fixture options that hasn't already been answered? I genuinely want to help you figure it out.



sayurasem said:


> I'm having a hard time looking for:
> 1. Light fixture
> 2. Short Inflow pipe
> 3. Short Outflow lily pipe / jet pipe
> 
> I can't find any pipe set that is short but thick enough for this tank.
> All I can think of is using my standard eheim 2213 jet pipe/ inflow pipe when I flood my tank. But they are green :/


----------



## sayurasem

Just none of them suit my flavor. lol.


----------



## shrimpster

I love the look of the marineland led series. So low-profile it almost disappears on top of the tank. I have one on another rimless and love it.

I'm going to try the new AquaticLife led fixture. I think one will be perfect for these tanks w/out co2. You can link up to four. I like that it's an actual fixture and not just a strip. 

There are folks here that make custom lily pipes from acrylic. 

Do!aqua has violet and jet pipe outflows @6" tall AND a 13mm inflow.

Buying the tank is the easy part. Finding the rest is the fun part.


----------



## yellowsno

Hummmmm updates and list??

Btw 2-4 weeks on marinedepot


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

yellowsno said:


> Hummmmm updates and list??
> 
> Btw 2-4 weeks on marinedepot


So far we have this: (I believe about a few who have recently joined the club have yet to add their names to the list...)

1 ADA
2
3
4 PhillCA
5 1995db7
6
7
8
9
10
11
12 yellowsno
13
14 sayurasem
15 sunyang730
16
17
18
19
20 jingleberry

*I think I should cut the list down to 15 participants?* :biggrin:


----------



## sayurasem

neeed moar 12G!


----------



## swoof

sayurasem said:


> neeed moar 12G!


 
Ray if you need another one CK Fishworld in West Covina has one


----------



## sayurasem

That's where I got mine lol. Went there yesterday, I guess no one bought it yet.

Erhm, 6 foot tank perhaps? by putting 2 tanks together side by side.


----------



## swoof

I was there last night aroudn 7, lol.


----------



## sayurasem

Me too! Was that your motorcycle?


----------



## swoof

yes that was me.


----------



## dasob85

a 6 foot tank would be awesome! I think i saw a ADA tank on youtube from britain that was 4 feet long and about the same length and height of a 12gal 3foot tank. maybe called 120-f? i'm pretty sure it was an -f series


----------



## swoof

dasob85 said:


> a 6 foot tank would be awesome! I think i saw a ADA tank on youtube from britain that was 4 feet long and about the same length and height of a 12gal 3foot tank. maybe called 120-f? i'm pretty sure it was an -f series


Yes ADA makes a 45, 60, 75, 90, and 120 in the f series. They can be sepcial ordered through some of the importers for a high price.


----------



## 1995db7

*baby shrimp*

wanted to share a pic of the baby shrimp munching on some veggie stick from jake


----------



## somewhatshocked

Dang - tiny shrimp!

What kind of roots are those (for size comparison)?


----------



## 1995db7

from a blyxa japonia jake


----------



## Bananariot

Hehe I don't have a 12 gallon rimless yet but I'm sneaking the sig into my profile picture in preparation 

Damn backorder...lol


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Bananariot said:


> Hehe I don't have a 12 gallon rimless yet but I'm sneaking the sig into my profile picture in preparation
> 
> Damn backorder...lol


Welcome! You are more than welcome to enter the RAOK


----------



## dasob85

I have no experience with them but are you not supposed to put the stem of the blyxa into the gravel? will they rot?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

dasob85 said:


> I have no experience with them but are you not supposed to put the stem of the blyxa into the gravel? will they rot?


You should plant them just like any other stemmed plants. The leaves will rot when you buy them from any source and acclimate them to your tank for the first week or so. Just maintain your regular dosage and it'll be back in no time. It should be a fairly easy plant when their market price is $1 for 2 (sometimes 3) whole plants. Somehow they don't grow too well in my 12 long though. Everyone else I see grows faster than some moss! :hihi:


----------



## dasob85

great! good to know. the picture above had the stem floating so I was curious


----------



## 1995db7

dasob85 said:


> I have no experience with them but are you not supposed to put the stem of the blyxa into the gravel? will they rot?


i haven't had any issues with them so far


----------



## lipadj46

lol I ordered my 12g from marine depot a month ago, still waiting patiently...


----------



## sunyang730

lipadj46 said:


> lol I ordered my 12g from marine depot a month ago, still waiting patiently...


I called them and they told me that they are expecting a huge shipment on the 20th. So they should start shipping them out on the 25th.


----------



## Smitty06

I want a 12 long really bad now looking at all the pics..... will have to wait till my bday.(June 4) I'm a kid on a kid budget so any advice on making this low cost as possible?


----------



## dasob85

the only suggestion I can think of is to get your plants from ppl on this forum. You get so much because people are so generous. Shipping is much cheaper here as well.

Once you have said tank, you can probably sell the plants you grow on here as well. Hopefully your birthday is coming up soon


----------



## yellowsno

lipadj46 said:


> lol I ordered my 12g from marine depot a month ago, still waiting patiently...


Ditto with daily checks on when they might arrive... If I had the space I would run dual 12 longs


----------



## yellowsno

Marine depot.. 5-7 days almost there guys and gals


----------



## dasob85

thought i'd throw this out there, but if you make sure you have everything else ready when the tank arrives so you can just start setup. I was missing things left and right and waited an extra 2 weeks before I could start setting my tank up. Of course, many of you are probably smarter than me lol


----------



## Romagjack

I have the 12L with the Marineland 36" double brights. Had to put a 1/4" plexi cover on it because of 2 cats and jumping fish. No CO2 but not much luck with plants so far. Tank has been set up for 3 months and I'm just now getting algae under control with Otos and Nerites. I have the light fixture directly on top of the lid and love the color and shimmer but it does keep the tank temp rather high at about 78 degrees F. The location of the tank doesn't allow me to raise the fixture. I've recently removed my melting mid to high light plants (that seem to be doing well in my 6 gallon Eheim shrimp tank) and replaced with low light plants. Hope they will do better. I want to make it a low maintenance tank but don't seem to have a green thumb with this setup. I have it set up on top of a roll top desk so I can't raise the lighting as I have to look up to see the tank and looking directly into LEDs is no fun. Is the light too bright for anubias and crypts (or not bright enough thru the plexi)? Is the temp too warm? Do I need to dose? Thanks.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

dasob85 said:


> thought i'd throw this out there, but if you make sure you have everything else ready when the tank arrives so you can just start setup. I was missing things left and right and waited an extra 2 weeks before I could start setting my tank up. Of course, many of you are probably smarter than me lol


I believe lots of us are in the same shoe. No one is really "ready" I would say when it comes to starting up a new tank. You can never be "ready" for these things right? Lol. Always trying to make it better :hihi:


----------



## Warlock

yellowsno said:


> Marine depot.. 5-7 days almost there guys and gals


:hihi:


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Romagjack said:


> I have the 12L with the Marineland 36" double brights. Had to put a 1/4" plexi cover on it because of 2 cats and jumping fish. No CO2 but not much luck with plants so far. Tank has been set up for 3 months and I'm just now getting algae under control with Otos and Nerites. I have the light fixture directly on top of the lid and love the color and shimmer but it does keep the tank temp rather high at about 78 degrees F. The location of the tank doesn't allow me to raise the fixture. I've recently removed my melting mid to high light plants (that seem to be doing well in my 6 gallon Eheim shrimp tank) and replaced with low light plants. Hope they will do better. I want to make it a low maintenance tank but don't seem to have a green thumb with this setup. I have it set up on top of a roll top desk so I can't raise the lighting as I have to look up to see the tank and looking directly into LEDs is no fun. Is the light too bright for anubias and crypts (or not bright enough thru the plexi)? Is the temp too warm? Do I need to dose? Thanks.


Beautiful way to put your tank :hihi: I believe the light could be switched with a clip on so that it has more air exchange and it doesn't get so hot or high in WPG. With the marina, unless you hang it up I don't see any other to increase the height of the light.


----------



## sockfish

Smitty06 said:


> I want a 12 long really bad now looking at all the pics..... will have to wait till my bday.(June 4) I'm a kid on a kid budget so any advice on making this low cost as possible?


Hey Smitty--don't feel bad. I've had my tank sitting empty on my nitestand _forever_ waiting to be able to afford all the gear_._ I'm using the time to watch everyone post their journals so I can learn from their builds.

Romagjack--I really like where you've situated your tank. Where do you hide the filter and wires and such? It looks so neat.

On another note, I know everyone seems to be waiting on their Mr Aqua tanks--has anyone considered the GLA tank or are they also on backorder? [yes, I know they're a little pricier...]

Can't wait for the explosion of tank journals once that Mr Aqua order ships! :icon_mrgr

sox


----------



## dasob85

Well, at least have the substrate ready lol, Maybe having the driftwood soaking already so it doesn't float. stuff like that. I agree one can never be truly ready.

personally i can't wait to see everyone's tank journals! this is gonna be awesome.

romagjack, your tank looks great! check out this guy's journal, he has 2 clipon lights which look very nice too.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals/156271-micr0s-12-gallon-long.html


----------



## somewhatshocked

Raise that light up! I have mine more than foot above the substrate and have great growth with no CO2. Otherwise, you're in for a world of algae hurt. Seems others have similar experiences.



Romagjack said:


> I have the 12L with the Marineland 36" double brights. Had to put a 1/4" plexi cover on it because of 2 cats and jumping fish. No CO2 but not much luck with plants so far. Tank has been set up for 3 months and I'm just now getting algae under control with Otos and Nerites. I have the light fixture directly on top of the lid and love the color and shimmer but it does keep the tank temp rather high at about 78 degrees F. The location of the tank doesn't allow me to raise the fixture. I've recently removed my melting mid to high light plants (that seem to be doing well in my 6 gallon Eheim shrimp tank) and replaced with low light plants. Hope they will do better. I want to make it a low maintenance tank but don't seem to have a green thumb with this setup. I have it set up on top of a roll top desk so I can't raise the lighting as I have to look up to see the tank and looking directly into LEDs is no fun. Is the light too bright for anubias and crypts (or not bright enough thru the plexi)? Is the temp too warm? Do I need to dose? Thanks.


----------



## 150EH

or shorten the photo period!!!

I like your setup with tanks surrounding your monitor you can keep an eye on them at all times when your using the computer. As far as new tanks go I think 6 months to a year are comfortable terms in being able to say all is well or the tank has settled in, right now every time you make the smallest change the tank will respond so just remember to take it slow and after a single change wait before you try another but it looks good so far.

BTW welcome to the forum Romagjack, it took me a little more reading to realize this isn't your thread.


----------



## jingleberry

Mr. Aqua has confirmed twice on their Facebook that the new shipment of tanks and accessories are arriving this week. Hopefully tanks ship out next week. I'm still trying to figure out what type of scape I want. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## dasob85

my thoughts? if you are gonna do hc, make sure your branches dont jut out of the water or it will make netting the cuttings a pain lol.


----------



## sayurasem

Anyone know where and how much is the price of Mr. Aqua Brand Stand?
http://mraqua.net/products/hardwood-aquarium-stands/mas-730-elm-hardwood-stand/

It's been discontinued on marinedepot... Just wondering how much does it cost? rough estimates?

**Right now my tank is sitting on the floor carpet, if you look at my journal my tank only has rocks on the left side of the tank. Thus I can see the tank is Lopsided little bit / Drowned to the left by the carpet floor. Just kind of scared getting the "ADA" style stand for this tank... might do a flip. **SoCal prone to earthquakes...


----------



## jingleberry

I remember seeing it for around $350 for the tank/stand combo. No idea if that was msrp or a sale price tho.


----------



## swoof

sayurasem said:


> Anyone know where and how much is the price of Mr. Aqua Brand Stand?
> http://mraqua.net/products/hardwood-aquarium-stands/mas-730-elm-hardwood-stand/
> 
> It's been discontinued on marinedepot... Just wondering how much does it cost? rough estimates?
> 
> **Right now my tank is sitting on the floor carpet, if you look at my journal my tank only has rocks on the left side of the tank. Thus I can see the tank is Lopsided little bit / Drowned to the left by the carpet floor. Just kind of scared getting the "ADA" style stand for this tank... might do a flip. **SoCal prone to earthquakes...


You missed it there was one at the SCAPE auction a few months ago. I was going to buy it but the guy sold it out from under me 3 days before i got paid.


----------



## sayurasem

ay caramba! when was this? Lotus? I missed that meeting


----------



## swoof

Yes it was the Lotus meet, lol.


----------



## yellowsno

3-4 days people at marine depot... if anyone else is counting the days like i am >


----------



## jeffvmd

Great to see a 12 long club in here. 
I ordered mine from petstore.com (also under marinedepot). They have free shipping on $75.
just add a $5 dollar item and all you have to pay is the $8 overweight shipping charge unlike on MD you have to pay shipping of $16 + $8.

Wanted to join the club but had mine set up as a reef.


----------



## ADA

I got this cool new lens for my iPhone, for taking macro shots and fish eye. (Still a camera phone..haha)


----------



## jingleberry

Shipment pushed back to 4/27.


----------



## lipadj46

jingleberry said:


> Shipment pushed back to 4/27.


lol, saw that just now. Sounding more and more like vaporware to me.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

ADA said:


> I got this cool new lens for my iPhone, for taking macro shots and fish eye. (Still a camera phone..haha)


Love this shot. The tank looks really "endless" here  What iPhone do you have and is it an attachment to the lens of the phone?


----------



## yellowsno

lipadj46 said:


> lol, saw that just now. Sounding more and more like vaporware to me.



sigh ... its starting to look like i have a better chance at lotto or lightning then getting this tank


----------



## ADA

NeoShrimp said:


> Love this shot. The tank looks really "endless" here  What iPhone do you have and is it an attachment to the lens of the phone?


I have iPhone 4S and it's a little attachment called the "Ollo Clip"


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

ADA said:


> I have iPhone 4S and it's a little attachment called the "Ollo Clip"


Wow. Very nice! Thanks for sharing :biggrin:


----------



## sockfish

In the spirit of "Getting Ready" I've hooked up my new Fluval 205 to another mature tank to prime the media and get to know the flow. I asked fishykid1 if he'd make me some lily pipes for it but haven't heard back from him yet.

I have everything except the substrate. And I still don't know if I want "wood" or "rocks". Waiting for my brain to cycle again on this topic...

sox


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L

If anybody in socal is looking for one of these, ck in covina has one of these tanks in stock.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L

sockfish said:


> In the spirit of "Getting Ready" I've hooked up my new Fluval 205 to another mature tank to prime the media and get to know the flow. I asked fishykid1 if he'd make me some lily pipes for it but haven't heard back from him yet.
> 
> I have everything except the substrate. And I still don't know if I want "wood" or "rocks". Waiting for my brain to cycle again on this topic...
> 
> sox


Its very easy and cheap to make your own lily pipes, its definitely worth it to be able to make them exactly the way you want it to suite your setup, pm me if you want info on where to get the tube.
This is what I made for mine.


----------



## mattrt09

these tanks are a really cool size "ADA: your tank looks incredible!


----------



## ADA

mattrt09 said:


> these tanks are a really cool size "ADA: your tank looks incredible!


Thank you very much


----------



## yellowsno

whos still waiting?? raise your hands...

*hands waving franticly*


----------



## ADA

yellowsno said:


> whos still waiting?? raise your hands...
> 
> *hands waving franticly*


What are we waiting for? :icon_eek:


----------



## lipadj46

yellowsno said:


> whos still waiting?? raise your hands...
> 
> *hands waving franticly*


Yeah still waiting. They say the shipment is coming this friday but they have been saying that for a while now.


----------



## yellowsno

to get our 12 longs... i already have a stand that im gonna make... ordered all the equipment for the tank...


----------



## xenxes

Anyone have emergent plants coming out of a 12g? Think it'd be a good idea given how long and shallow it is.


----------



## ADA

yellowsno said:


> to get our 12 longs... i already have a stand that im gonna make... ordered all the equipment for the tank...


Ohhhh! Awesome!

I made my stand with Hawaiian Koa Wood.. one of the prettiest (albeit most expensive) woods available I think. I was lucky enough to find some at a yard sale.


----------



## yellowsno

ADA said:


> Ohhhh! Awesome!
> 
> I made my stand with Hawaiian Koa Wood.. one of the prettiest (albeit most expensive) woods available I think. I was lucky enough to find some at a yard sale.



wow the yard sale had enough for you to build the stand?? thats actually crazy... was this guy hording this stuff ?? ... 

me its gonna be regular ply wood and 2x4s ill make a journal on it when i start


----------



## ADA

yellowsno said:


> wow the yard sale had enough for you to build the stand?? thats actually crazy... was this guy hording this stuff ?? ...
> 
> me its gonna be regular ply wood and 2x4s ill make a journal on it when i start


lol

Yeah, he actually was hoarding it. I got a pretty good haul, which is awesome because Hawaiian Koa is becoming so rare now.

I actually built the structural parts of the stand which are not seen, with regular 2x4 pine. I used the Koa for the trim and most of the visible parts. (...and because of this, I still have a stack with which to build more stuff with!!! )

:thumbsup:


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

So far we have this: (I believe about a few who have recently joined the club have yet to add their names to the list...)

1 ADA
2
3
4 PhillCA
5 1995db7
6
7
8
9
10
11
12 yellowsno
13 jingleberry
14 sayurasem
15 sunyang730

*I have cut the list down to only 15 participants* :biggrin:

PS: So jingleberry, you don't mind I put you on #13 right? If not let me know


----------



## sayurasem

ADA said:


> Ohhhh! Awesome!
> 
> I made my stand with Hawaiian Koa Wood.. one of the prettiest (albeit most expensive) woods available I think. I was lucky enough to find some at a yard sale.


Dude you made it? Pictures please )))


----------



## jingleberry

NeoShrimp said:


> PS: So jingleberry, you don't mind I put you on #13 right? If not let me know


No problem! Still waiting on the tank, nearly 2 months since I ordered it. :icon_conf


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

jingleberry said:


> No problem! Still waiting on the tank, nearly 2 months since I ordered it. :icon_conf


That is such a bummer! From what I know, there is this fish store about 2 hours from where I live that usually carry them all the time: http://www.marinedepot.com/Mr._Aqua...nk_Rectangular-Mr._Aqua-AZ1119-FIAQRA-vi.html

Right now it is showing out of stock. Perhaps give them a try if yours isn't working out. We want you to show us your tank, SOON! :biggrin:


----------



## lipadj46

NeoShrimp said:


> That is such a bummer! From what I know, there is this fish store about 2 hours from where I live that usually carry them all the time: http://www.marinedepot.com/Mr._Aqua...nk_Rectangular-Mr._Aqua-AZ1119-FIAQRA-vi.html
> 
> Right now it is showing out of stock. Perhaps give them a try if yours isn't working out. We want you to show us your tank, SOON! :biggrin:


LOL, Marine Depot is who we are waiting on...


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

lipadj46 said:


> LOL, Marine Depot is who we are waiting on...


Eiyaaa! I thought they were good? Lol. I bet this thread got them more orders than they anticipated. Keep the pics coming guys!


----------



## yellowsno

yep... we i think for the most part the count down is marine depot count down.. but feel free to go locally and rush them >


----------



## lipadj46

NeoShrimp said:


> Eiyaaa! I thought they were good? Lol. I bet this thread got them more orders than they anticipated. Keep the pics coming guys!


they are good but they are waiting for a large shipment from mr.aqua.


----------



## dasob85

that would awesome if this thread was the reason marinedepot is out of stock. You should ask them for some commission neoshrimp!


----------



## sunyang730

They are back in stock everyone!!!!

I am so excited!!!

My birthday is next week. And that will be a present for myself! LOL


----------



## lipadj46

sweet, can't wait to get mine.


----------



## dasob85

congrats! I hope you get it by then


----------



## sunyang730

Ladies and Gentlemen! My tank just got shipped!!! for those that are the same. We are all excited!!!!


----------



## yellowsno

DITTO!!! mine just shipped woot woot


----------



## jingleberry

Took them long enough. You guys have tracking info yet?


----------



## lipadj46

yes I have my tracking number.


----------



## dasob85

thats great! I look forward to many new tank journals. lets take over the journal section roud:


----------



## swoof

I just tried to order one. .. Out Of Stock 











j/k i had to do it


----------



## sayurasem

Where is marine depot retail shop?
I google map real quick there are 2 shops... Chino and Diamond Bar?


----------



## swoof

they don't have a retail, you can order and tell them you want to do Will Call. You pick it up at their warehouse they will give you the info needed.


----------



## sayurasem

oh man... I thought they would have a big big warehouse/ store. I love to window shop


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

dasob85 said:


> that would awesome if this thread was the reason marinedepot is out of stock. You should ask them for some commission neoshrimp!


I won't need commission. This thread is created in hopes to inspire you guys and to bring more interests to the club  

Perhaps if this club gets big enough, the 12G club that is, could we possibly call in to ask for discounts for people who are in our club and are ordering new or more tanks? Hopefully they can do something for us, that would be so neat!


----------



## Bananariot

Question.....what do you guys recommend for a filter? I'm trying to conserve money so is there a cheaper alternative to an ehiem? I have HOB's but I think they are ugly. 

Are there cheaper canisters?
What filters do you guys recommend (including eheim)?


----------



## sunyang730

Bananariot said:


> Question.....what do you guys recommend for a filter? I'm trying to conserve money so is there a cheaper alternative to an ehiem? I have HOB's but I think they are ugly.
> 
> Are there cheaper canisters?
> What filters do you guys recommend (including eheim)?


LOL, I am taking Neo's way. 2 zoomed canister filter. I like the zoomed filter so far.


----------



## jingleberry

You could buy something used in the SnS forums. Or you could get a sunsun 302 off Ebay for ~$50, it doesn't come with filter media, just a few thin pieces of filter floss. Flow might be too strong with the sunsun, but I know someone else on this forum is running one on their 12 gallon, maybe they can chime in.

I'm planning on running a Cascade 700 hooked up to a diy ugf. Managed to snag a new one off ebay for $60ish. Needed something short to fit in my cabinet and this one fit perfectly.


----------



## lipadj46

I'm just using 2 of the smallest ATI sponge filters in each back corner run off an air pump. Scape will be manzanita sticks from Tom Barr, akadama and java moss, dwarf water lettuce/frogbit and maybe a couple java ferns. Fauna will be extreme BKK and mischlings, 6 zebra otos and probably some cherry shrimp and ramshorns that get in there from the moss. Light will be a single Catalina 36 T5HO hung high enough to avoid algae issues but the floaters will block a decent amount of light.


----------



## sayurasem

May I know what you guys lay your 12 gallon tank on?


----------



## jingleberry

sayurasem said:


> May I know what you guys lay your 12 gallon tank on?


You mean what type of stand? Or cushion type material?


----------



## swoof

Raymond i found a nice 36" long sponge foam type mat at Target for pretty cheap. I think it's actually 40x21.


----------



## Bananariot

jingleberry said:


> You could buy something used in the SnS forums. Or you could get a sunsun 302 off Ebay for ~$50, it doesn't come with filter media, just a few thin pieces of filter floss. Flow might be too strong with the sunsun, but I know someone else on this forum is running one on their 12 gallon, maybe they can chime in.
> 
> I'm planning on running a Cascade 700 hooked up to a diy ugf. Managed to snag a new one off ebay for $60ish. Needed something short to fit in my cabinet and this one fit perfectly.


can a sunsun302 use the ugf design?
i dont see it on ebay for $50 nor can i find a 302


----------



## swoof

This filter also sells under Perfect or Grech, it's the same as the smallest AquaTop canister (all the same filter different names)


----------



## Romagjack

*Algae seems to be under control*

Added 3 nerites and 4 otos, decreased ML double bright time to 8 hours and rescaped. Dose once per week with Flourish. Still have the plexiglass cover on and didn't raise the lighting. I think the 1/4" plexi shields out some of the light which compensates for not being able to raise the fixture because of the tanks location above my roll top desk. I just have crypts and anubias but will try some medium light plants soon.


----------



## jingleberry

Bananariot said:


> can a sunsun302 use the ugf design?
> i dont see it on ebay for $50 nor can i find a 302


Yes you can use it with a diy ugf. 

I just tried searching and there's only 1 selling it for slightly under $50, and and more being sold for $54. Just search for the term "canister filter" in the pet supplies section and filter the price by the range of $40 - $55. If you're planning on using expensive media, the cost of this filter + the media will only be slightly less than a eheim that comes fully loaded with media. Just one downside to this filter I don't like, you can't adjust the flow unless you add in your own ball valve, aside from that I've been running one in my 40G tank with no problems for the past 1.5 years. There's a lot of mixed reviews on them so do your research before ordering one.


----------



## swoof

jingleberry said:


> Yes you can use it with a diy ugf.
> 
> I just tried searching and there's only 1 selling it for slightly under $50, and and more being sold for $54. Just search for the term "canister filter" in the pet supplies section and filter the price by the range of $40 - $55. If you're planning on using expensive media, the cost of this filter + the media will only be slightly less than a eheim that comes fully loaded with media. Just one downside to this filter I don't like, you can't adjust the flow unless you add in your own ball valve, aside from that I've been running one in my 40G tank with no problems for the past 1.5 years. There's a lot of mixed reviews on them so do your research before ordering one.


 
Friends that are running this have packed more media into it which reduces the flow some, just an option.


----------



## sockfish

NeoShrimp said:


> So far we have this: (I believe about a few who have recently joined the club have yet to add their names to the list...)
> 
> 1 ADA
> 2
> 3
> 4 PhillCA
> 5 1995db7
> 6
> 7
> 8
> 9
> 10
> 11
> 12 yellowsno
> 13 jingleberry
> 14 sayurasem
> 15 sunyang730
> 
> *I have cut the list down to only 15 participants* :biggrin:
> 
> PS: So jingleberry, you don't mind I put you on #13 right? If not let me know


Um, if is this the list for the 12 Gal Long Club, I'd like to be on it too.

Sockfish


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

sockfish said:


> Um, if is this the list for the 12 Gal Long Club, I'd like to be on it too.
> 
> Sockfish


Lol. That is the ROAK list. Would you like to join?


----------



## _FC

Hope to see more activity here! Going to be starting one of these puppies pretty soon! Just doing as much research as i can patiently take...


----------



## Romagjack

I'd like to be on the list - how 'bout #10


----------



## Romagjack

I didn't have room for a canister, so I used AquaClear 30 HOBs at each end of the tank behind a black background with some driftwood painted on it from Petco. Looks pretty clean and easy to maintain and provides good surface movement for a long, narrow tank.


----------



## meowschwitz

What's a nice stand for this tank?


----------



## yellowsno

i dont know if i want to use hc anymore.... i might want to use hair grass or something else... ill remove when i get the tank and envision my dream


----------



## klaus07

I have been reading this since the beginning and I was going to join when my 12G rimless shows up on my doorstep. Like a lot of you, i got confirmation my tank is on its way. Can`t wait, so I joined in anticipation. Really neat shape for a tank.


----------



## sunyang730

LOL Are we going to have the RAOK draw soon. My tank is coming this wednesday XD


----------



## Bananariot

Quick question, is the 12 long 8.3 or 9.4" wide, like the distance from the front of the tank to the back of the tank.


----------



## dasob85

I wanna say 8


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Romagjack said:


> I'd like to be on the list - how 'bout #10


Feel free to copy and paste the list and add your name under #10


----------



## Bananariot

Who just ordered a 12 gallon rimless on his own account to be shipped to school right before he goes home because his parents said he couldn't have another tank? 

This guy. 

Comes in next monday!


----------



## Romagjack

1 ADA
2
3
4 PhillCA
5 1995db7
6
7
8
9
10 Romagjack
11
12 yellowsno
13 jingleberry
14 sayurasem
15 sunyang730


----------



## Romagjack

Bananariot said:


> Quick question, is the 12 long 8.3 or 9.4" wide, like the distance from the front of the tank to the back of the tank.


8.3" from front to back.


----------



## lipadj46

All right my tank will be here this week so I'm in...

1 ADA
2
3
4 PhillCA
5 1995db7
6
7
8
9
10 Romagjack
11 lipadj46
12 yellowsno
13 jingleberry
14 sayurasem
15 sunyang730


----------



## lipadj46

Bananariot said:


> Who just ordered a 12 gallon rimless on his own account to be shipped to school right before he goes home because his parents said he couldn't have another tank?
> 
> This guy.
> 
> Comes in next monday!


Good practice for when you get married lol! I have akadama under the bed the new filters stuffed in my current tanks, new light is in the closet heater and air pump stashed in dressers etc etc. My wife sees it all and just ignores it I think, she is a saint (thankfully)...


----------



## Bananariot

1 ADA
2
3
4 PhillCA
5 1995db7
6 Bananariot
7
8
9
10 Romagjack
11 lipadj46
12 yellowsno
13 jingleberry
14 sayurasem
15 sunyang730


----------



## Kai808

I found a lfs with 3 in stock. 1 is slightly damaged and the other is saved for me. i'm picking it up tomorrow... Now I just need a Light, filter, hardscape, and a plan.


----------



## Bananariot

Kai808 said:


> I found a lfs with 3 in stock. 1 is slightly damaged and the other is saved for me. i'm picking it up tomorrow... Now I just need a Light, filter, hardscape, and a plan.


Me too! What are you planning to keep in it? 
I wish my lfs would have such tanks in stock lol -.-


----------



## Eldachleich

OVT said:


> This thread was pointed out to me by sockfish. Thanks!
> 
> My 12G Mr. Aqua has been running for about a year now. I started with a single Finnex PX-360 filter which needs pretty regular cleaning to keep the flow going. About a week ago I hooked up an Eheim 2026, but had to use a ~30" spray bar to keep the substrate on the bottom, and not the top . This tank is viewable front and back and the long spray bar is getting on my nerves. I finally decided to try 2 PX-360s, one on each end. I should have the second Finnex installed over the weekend and the Eheim delegated to something else.
> 
> I do like my tanks bright, very bright. I have a 2x39w Hagen Glo light with pressurized CO2 on this guy and that seems to work for me.


I've been following this thread because I adore these tanks.
My favorite tank is my long and shallow 6.6 gallon and I would love to upgrade to a 12 gallon long one day.
But I have to say..
This tank, your tank.... Did you know it looks exactly like the hundred acre woods?


----------



## pkt

1 ADA
2
3
4 PhillCA
5 1995db7
6 Bananariot
7
8 PKT
9
10 Romagjack
11 lipadj46
12 yellowsno
13 jingleberry
14 sayurasem
15 sunyang730

I just got mine. It's cycling right now and waiting for some Ada aqua soil to arrive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Kai808

Bananariot said:


> Me too! What are you planning to keep in it?
> I wish my lfs would have such tanks in stock lol -.-


I have no idea yet... Maybe i'll take some of my thread fins and scarlet badis out of my other tanks. The store owner said someone originally bought all 3 tanks, didn't have a need for them anymore and just returned them.


----------



## yellowsno

lipadj46 said:


> Good practice for when you get married lol! I have akadama under the bed the new filters stuffed in my current tanks, new light is in the closet heater and air pump stashed in dressers etc etc. My wife sees it all and just ignores it I think, she is a saint (thankfully)...


Lolz... Stands being built at friends house ... Lights filter fluorite black sand and miracle grow organic kept in garage I plan on adding to my collection of tanks in the basement and say its always been there and that they are crazy not to notice


----------



## dasob85

lol! You guys are funny with the hiding. I wish I could do the same but I only have 1 tank. A second one would give me away too easily.


----------



## Bananariot

I'm claiming that I always had this tank in college. LOL. My biggest fail was trying to sneak a payara into my 125 gallon. My mom noticed when she went to feed the fishes and it lept out at her to try and eat the food.........


----------



## yellowsno

Bananariot said:


> I'm claiming that I always had this tank in college. LOL. My biggest fail was trying to sneak a payara into my 125 gallon. My mom noticed when she went to feed the fishes and it lept out at her to try and eat the food.........


Hahaha well they never take a look at what's in the tank so it's a bit easier for me


----------



## Bananariot

I think I'm turning my 12gallon long into a OEBT, BTOE, Orange Neo tank

DIY Undergravel filter + Eheim canister (2213?)
Substrate: akadama + azoo plant grower bed

I'm not sure about lighting yet.....I don't have much money left and........I don't feel like shelling out another 12 gallon long in price for lighting.....


----------



## dasob85

lol. I'm sure your mother got quite a shock at all the teeth coming at her.


----------



## Bananariot

I got quite an angry phone call. She said she was feeding the tank because the red tail cat was looking hungry......little did she know the RTC always looks hungry.


----------



## dasob85

note to self: always pick small schooling fish when trying to hide from a spouse lol.


----------



## lipadj46

Anyone looking for cheap simple filter options for these tanks ATI makes a mini sponge filter that is small and easily hidden behind a plant or branch. I'm going to have one in each back corner hidden by a java fern and some manzi.


----------



## Bananariot

Anyone know of any good cheap lighting units for this tank?


----------



## somewhatshocked

Good _and_ cheap? Depends on what your definition of cheap is.

There are several 36" fixtures but most of them will have to be suspended above the tank - even if you plan on going high-tech. From Marineland Double Bright LEDs and Marineland knock-offs to Coralife T5s. You could even suspend 2-3 daylight CFLs above the tank - pendant-style - if you wanted. 



Bananariot said:


> Anyone know of any good cheap lighting units for this tank?


----------



## sunyang730

Bananariot said:


> Anyone know of any good cheap lighting units for this tank?


Just get some PC light like Neo. I think that works very well with this tank. I got a problem of too much light with my other tank and BBA become a problem. Change the light back to LED and everything works fine. BBA dying off and HC still growing.


----------



## Bananariot

> Good and cheap? Depends on what your definition of cheap is.


Hmm I think lighting is gonna be a problem lol.......I was hoping for something in the <$50 range........


----------



## sunyang730

Bananariot said:


> Hmm I think lighting is gonna be a problem lol.......I was hoping for something in the <$50 range........


<$50 for a light? HUM.. not sure if that is possible for a 36" long tank


----------



## meowschwitz

Oddysea 36" T5HO is exactly $50 on eBay.


----------



## Gotcha38

Bananariot said:


> Hmm I think lighting is gonna be a problem lol.......I was hoping for something in the <$50 range........


http://www.lowes.com/pd_74907-1390-...=2&Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=

http://www.lowes.com/pd_190924-1390...=2&Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=

http://www.amazon.com/Aqueon-Corali...9524/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1335973502&sr=8-1

$18.20
http://www.amazon.com/American-Fluo...BYZE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1335973571&sr=8-1


----------



## jingleberry

If you're going to get the Odyssea one you can get the Odyssea 36" T5HO for ~$46 here.

http://www.aquatraders.com/36-inch-2x39W-T5-Aquarium-Light-Fixture-p/52122p.htm

There is also an LED one for ~$50, I have no experience with it tho.

http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Freshwater-Bright-p/56204.htm


----------



## sunyang730

OMG, what have I been buying all this time!!! LOL


----------



## jingleberry

sunyang730 said:


> OMG, what have I been buying all this time!!! LOL


Heh, what'd you buy?


----------



## _FC

Love this thread! Wooohoooo! Just got mine in! Shipping was soooo fast from marinedepot.com

Still need a few things like: Lights, plants, Substrate, co2 system, filter, plants, livestock and everything else you need that i'm forgetting lol

I'm trying to set it up so all of my stuff (Canister, co2 etc.) is in one of those squares. It's roughly 13x13" I have a cabinet door that covers it so its going to look pretty fresh.


----------



## sunyang730

jingleberry said:


> Heh, what'd you buy?


I got a 2 24w PC light. I thought the T5 will be so expensive.


----------



## somewhatshocked

The BeamsWork LED (often cheaper on fleabay) could be a good option for low light.


----------



## Bananariot

you guys are the best  lol. I'm debating coralife v odyssea right now.


----------



## meowschwitz

Can that stand support a fully filled 12G long tank?



_FC said:


> Love this thread! Wooohoooo! Just got mine in! Shipping was soooo fast from marinedepot.com
> 
> Still need a few things like: Lights, plants, Substrate, co2 system, filter, plants, livestock and everything else you need that i'm forgetting lol
> 
> I'm trying to set it up so all of my stuff (Canister, co2 etc.) is in one of those squares. It's roughly 13x13" I have a cabinet door that covers it so its going to look pretty fresh.


----------



## sayurasem

Put pictures of your stands guys!

I hate my life. Why most coffe table is always 35 3/8'' ?! Both ikea and walmart.

Grr.


----------



## _FC

meowschwitz said:


> Can that stand support a fully filled 12G long tank?



I hope so! 

I've read around some people have put over 100# on the shelf. I think it's legally rated at 40-50#. I would not be filling it up to the tip top maybe an inch or two below the rim would put me at about 10-11 gal's. Water weighs 8.34#'s per gallon plus everything else around 83-100#.


----------



## somewhatshocked

I think it will be fine, as there are shelves in the middle of the unit that also provide a bit of support. I'd be concerned if they weren't there.

100 pounds spread out over 36" is a lot easier to support than 100 pounds in a 10" space.


----------



## jingleberry

Received mine today. Leak testing it right now. Hmm, silicone is kind of dirty and it bows a little with about 11.5 gallons of water. The dirty silicone appears only on the bottom seams, don't think it will be noticeable when I fill it with gravel, we'll see. Aside from that everything looks good. Now to figure out what kind of scape I'd like.


----------



## JEden8

meowschwitz said:


> Can that stand support a fully filled 12G long tank?


It looks like the bookshelf system from Ikea. If it is, I have a 55 gallon in there for 2.5 years now and no problems.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Bananariot said:


> Hmm I think lighting is gonna be a problem lol.......I was hoping for something in the <$50 range........


Depends on which plants you want to grow ultimately. T5HO's are usually too strong for this setup because with the substrate, its only about 5-6" of water, not that much. Most likely have to hang the light high if its T5HO. Best would be PC if you like the light to be low 



meowschwitz said:


> Oddysea 36" T5HO is exactly $50 on eBay.


I heard those are really bad with their light spread because the reflectors are cheaply made.



Bananariot said:


> you guys are the best  lol. I'm debating coralife v odyssea right now.


I would vote for Coralife


----------



## yellowsno

woot woot i also just got my tank today.. but finishing up my stand before i put it on... (the stand wasnt as nice as i envisioned... however if i ever make another stand from stratch it will will better then this one  )


----------



## yellowsno

i really like the marine double bright... its too much light and the thing cost a little over 100... which is what u would pay for a decent t5ho with good reflectors ... and u save in energy cost in the long run...


----------



## swoof

_FC said:


> Love this thread! Wooohoooo! Just got mine in! Shipping was soooo fast from marinedepot.com
> 
> Still need a few things like: Lights, plants, Substrate, co2 system, filter, plants, livestock and everything else you need that i'm forgetting lol
> 
> I'm trying to set it up so all of my stuff (Canister, co2 etc.) is in one of those squares. It's roughly 13x13" I have a cabinet door that covers it so its going to look pretty fresh.


 
You could have saved shipping and picked it up at Will Call at their warehouse 

http://www.kensfish.com/product2938.html coralife t5NO.


----------



## Bananariot

Tbh my 12 gallon long is gonna be mostly shrimp focused with an iwagumi style. Gonna try and go lowtech to avoid that much CO2 but I'll have to see. Gonna be filled with OEBT and BTOE  Though that will take time to develop becaue they like old tanks so gonna fill it with Orange sakuras in the mean time


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

_FC said:


> Love this thread! Wooohoooo! Just got mine in! Shipping was soooo fast from marinedepot.com
> 
> Still need a few things like: Lights, plants, Substrate, co2 system, filter, plants, livestock and everything else you need that i'm forgetting lol
> 
> I'm trying to set it up so all of my stuff (Canister, co2 etc.) is in one of those squares. It's roughly 13x13" I have a cabinet door that covers it so its going to look pretty fresh.


Such a great place to put that tank. Next to a Bonsai and books. Very peaceful looking theme already :biggrin:


----------



## meowschwitz

I need one of these tanks. Now.


----------



## lipadj46

mine is on the truck out for delivery, just waitin' for the brown truck


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L

1 ADA
2
3 Ach1Ll3sH33L
4 PhillCA
5 1995db7
6 Bananariot
7
8 PKT
9
10 Romagjack
11 lipadj46
12 yellowsno
13 jingleberry
14 sayurasem
15 sunyang730


----------



## yellowsno

i have a question for those using the marineland double bright leds on their tank... would i be able to get away with letting the fixture sit right on the tank without having much algae problem... or would i need to suspend??


----------



## dasob85

at 12 inches above substrate is 54 par. I think the curve on the graph stickied in the lighting section for leds is much more linear so you're looking at a gain of about 2par for every inch you move down which is medium light.

personally I tried 12 inches for 2 days but the spread wasn't that great at the corners. also, i'm adapting some new shrimp/fish in my tank to co2 so i raised the lights again cos i dont want to deal with algae. I'll try again in 2 weeks.


----------



## yellowsno

i need to figure out how im gonna suspend it... for now i think ill just put it right on top with floaters...


----------



## nguymi

yellowsno said:


> i need to figure out how im gonna suspend it... for now i think ill just put it right on top with floaters...


I was thinking the same thing. And these 2 huge riccia mats that I got yesterday also.


----------



## lipadj46

yellowsno said:


> i need to figure out how im gonna suspend it... for now i think ill just put it right on top with floaters...



I hang mine from the ceiling either with stainless steel cable or black paracord. That is probably the easiest and cheapest route especially with the new plastic screw in drywall mollies.

I got my tank yesterday man that was a big box, the wife did not find it amusing though, lol. Seems like the perfect bedroom tank, I thought so at least.


----------



## dasob85

I hung mine with chains and hooks so its easy to adjust the height.


----------



## jingleberry

You can also look into using grow yo-yos to suspend your fixture.


----------



## dasob85

its much easier to crush that errant snail if you dont have to move your light out of the way first  I always advocate suspending it somehow even if you are keeping the light low and close to the tank for that reason.


----------



## yellowsno

I'll figure it out so just 2 more spots left till the RAOK hc... Hurry put it in guys so I can figure my scape


----------



## Romagjack

I have my double brights right on top of the tank but had to make a plexiglass cover to protect the light (per Marineland) and to keep some jumpers in. I had to cut the light hours down to 8 hours from 12 to stop the algae and use weekly dosing of flourish. 3 nerite snails and 3 otos are on the job and things seem under control. No CO2. Since my tank is well above eye level (above my computer monitor on a roll top desk), I wasn't able to raise the light as I would be looking directly into the LEDs.


----------



## lipadj46

Here is my start. Its just a first draft I still have tons of sticks left from tom barr but I don't want to over do it. Java moss will be attached to the wood and either frogbit or riccia will be floated. 2 sponge filters will be added when I fill it.


----------



## sunyang730

Here is mine. 

Still working on the DIY stand. LOL


----------



## _FC

NeoShrimp said:


> Such a great place to put that tank. Next to a Bonsai and books. Very peaceful looking theme already :biggrin:


Yaaa! right now i have water 2 tiny rocks and 1 betta that used to be in a 1 gal bowl. He's swimming like there is no tomorrow until i get the rest of the items im missing...



swoof said:


> You could have saved shipping and picked it up at Will Call at their warehouse
> 
> http://www.kensfish.com/product2938.html coralife t5NO.


oh Snap! thanks! i haven't bought it yet  I'm gonna go with Archaea 36 W Know any local pick up for those?


----------



## sayurasem

_FC said:


> Yaaa! right now i have water 2 tiny rocks and 1 betta that used to be in a 1 gal bowl. He's swimming like there is no tomorrow until i get the rest of the items im missing...
> 
> 
> 
> oh Snap! thanks! i haven't bought it yet  I'm gonna go with Archaea 36 W Know any local pick up for those?


Local pickup only @ AFA in San Fransisco lol

I made up my mine to get 78W 36" Odyssea, going to suspend it 1 foot above tank. I should be getting medium - highlight.


----------



## _FC

sayurasem said:


> Local pickup only @ AFA in San Fransisco lol
> 
> I made up my mine to get 78W 36" Odyssea, going to suspend it 1 foot above tank. I should be getting medium - highlight.


oh nice! ROOOADDD TRIIIPPP!!!!


----------



## swoof

i'm probably stopping by AFA in two weeks when i'm in San Jose for vacation, lol.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Have everyone gotten their tanks yet. Share with us your pixs!


----------



## Bananariot

Mines coming in tomorrow! Doing Mord's diy UG filter powered by a eheim. Dunno should I get 2213 or will 2211 be enough? Wanna save money yet I want a kick ass tank.


----------



## Akira

Kai808 said:


> You guys are still making me Jealous!
> 
> This tank was my first inspiration to get a 12G. This was Defiant's tank that took 3rd place in a local competition(I voted for it to be first place). The pictures don't do justice to it. What I really liked about it was the way the plants seamlessly transitioned between each other. Too bad he sold it.
> 
> Here is the link to the tank.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals/108978-mr-aquas-12g-long-iwagumi-madness.html
> 
> a photo I took at the competition in 2011.


What plant is that grass/carpet??


----------



## sayurasem

Bananariot said:


> Mines coming in tomorrow! Doing Mord's diy UG filter powered by a eheim. Dunno should I get 2213 or will 2211 be enough? Wanna save money yet I want a kick ass tank.


IMO 2213 is "enough". But If you like to watch waves of water, I recommend atleast 2215. Some people even use 2217 with reduced flow... which I don't understand.


----------



## Bananariot

So 2211 won't be enough?


----------



## sayurasem

Bananariot said:


> So 2211 won't be enough?


Biological filteration, yes. Flow, no.

Btw what is your layout? Jungle / iwagumi? I'm going to use 2213 on my 12 gallon long iwagumi, with "jet pipe" style outflow pipe.


----------



## Bananariot

Well I'm keeping shrimp with the focus being on shrimp so I'm not sure yet. I'm thinking akadama substrate plus an assortment of mosses.

With that being said will flow be as important? I could probably supplement flow with a power head or a nice looking sponge filter or something.


----------



## Kai808

Akira said:


> What plant is that grass/carpet??


According to defiant's journal it's Belem hair grass, but I'm not sure what's it's scientific name. That hair grass usually stays short after trimming. Check out their journal in the link.


----------



## salmon

First off, COOL thread! been wanting a 12g long for awhile, lurking this thread didn't help 

the LFS I frequent has had two of them for ages, I was always trying to get a deal on one everytime I went in lol. finally went in the other day and asked for a price....needless to say i bought them both, the last two. 










will have to join the club once I get a journal going. got too many builds on the go :icon_roll whats the consensus for a filter on these? 2213-2215? I realize flow is the issue lengthwise. also curious on how much substrate is typically needed?

oh ya, these have the "tempered" stamp on the base, is that just the bottom glass? didn't they move away from using tempered or something? ignore my mock-scape, just playing around


----------



## dasob85

are you going to set it up back to back like that as well?


----------



## salmon

dasob85 said:


> are you going to set it up back to back like that as well?


i'd love to, and it would look sick, but no, also thought of doing them lengthwise, but i wish.

the second tank i'm giving to a good buddy who is just getting into the hobby...lucky guy eh?


----------



## sayurasem

salmon said:


> oh ya, these have the "tempered" stamp on the base, is that just the bottom glass? didn't they move away from using tempered or something? ignore my mock-scape, just playing around


"The bottom panel on all Mr. Aqua 12 Gallon Frameless Glass Aquarium Tank 35.4 x 8.3 x 9.4 Inch ordered before June 2010 is made from tempered glass. After that date the bottom is non-tempered" -quoted from Marine Depot website.

http://www.marinedepot.com/Mr._Aqua...Rectangular-Azoo-AZ1119-FIAQRA-AZ1123-vi.html


Since this question came up, What does the tempered bottom glass advantage? Stronger?


----------



## dasob85

salmon said:


> the second tank i'm giving to a good buddy who is just getting into the hobby...lucky guy eh?


Do you need any more good buddies? :flick:


----------



## Romagjack

Updated photos of my 12L on top of my roll top desk.


----------



## sayurasem

Is that a rim on the top?


----------



## Romagjack

No rim, just electrical tape. Since the 12L sits above eyelevel (above my computer monitor), I had to cover the gap between the water level and the plexiglass cover. Without the tape, I was blinded by the Double Brights as I was looking right into the LEDs between the water line and light fixture. It actually looks pretty good. When I look up now, all I see are the contents of the tank and the shimmer and reflections of the plants and driftwood off the surface of the water - no water line. It makes the tank look much larger. I almost feel like I'm in the tank rather that looking into an aquarium. The 12L is like a living screen saver since I spend so much time at the computer.


----------



## Kai808

Just wondering... How much substrate do you guys have in your tank? 1 inch or 2.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

1" would look nice because its a shallow tank, but very hard to plant if you want to plant. Best to do 2" all around or 1 inch in the front and 2-3" in the back


----------



## sayurasem

Mine is about 1.5 inch. It takes me 1 8.8lb fluvall stratum bag and 3/4 of another stratum bag. So total is about ~16lb


----------



## yellowsno

damn im gonna try 1 inch miracle grow organic potting soil with 1 inch black sand... and to hold slope... maybe 1/2 or 1 inch of used ada aquasoil

hummm... still need 2 more for the RAOK


----------



## jeffvmd

I have been lurking on this thread for a time now and can't resist but post my 12g long despite not being planted. These 12 gallon longs are way cool. I shoulda gotten this for a planted instead of my old 20g long but I hate to tear that established tank down after it got to where it is.

Here is an idea to elevate the double bright fixtures (i use beamswork reef brights for mine though) without suspending them.
I bent the original extending legs over some pipes (heater plumbing in the apartment) to get it to curve that way. 2 inch pipes are good guide for getting them bent I used 2 inch and it has the fixture elevated at 12"
You can still go bigger as there still is a really good amount of the metal leg left for further elevation.
I also covered the part of the legs sitting inside the rim with shrink wrap so water can't get to the metal.


----------



## yellowsno

Wow Jeff very cleaver idea... However if u wanted to sell the fixture in the future it would be hard to sell with bent legs... Btw very nice nano salt aquarium


----------



## jeffvmd

Thanks yellowsno and that is where I tend to think ahead.
I asked for an extra set of legs for the fixture if in case I decide to sell in the future. I was sent an extra pair for free.


----------



## dasob85

great nano reef. if you had some shrimp in there, it would still be considered a shrimp tank and we love seeing shrimp in the 12gal longs


----------



## meowschwitz

Love that nano reef. Do you have more details/pics of it? Maybe a journal?


----------



## ADA

jeffvmd said:


> I have been lurking on this thread for a time now and can't resist but post my 12g long despite not being planted. These 12 gallon longs are way cool. I shoulda gotten this for a planted instead of my old 20g long but I hate to tear that established tank down after it got to where it is.
> 
> Here is an idea to elevate the double bright fixtures (i use beamswork reef brights for mine though) without suspending them.
> I bent the original extending legs over some pipes (heater plumbing in the apartment) to get it to curve that way. 2 inch pipes are good guide for getting them bent I used 2 inch and it has the fixture elevated at 12"
> You can still go bigger as there still is a really good amount of the metal leg left for further elevation.
> I also covered the part of the legs sitting inside the rim with shrink wrap so water can't get to the metal.



That's AWESOME! I have been wanting to do a reef tank like that for ages! Do you know if the Doublebright fixture is good enough to grow reef stuff in this shallow tank?


----------



## ADA

_FC said:


> Love this thread! Wooohoooo! Just got mine in! Shipping was soooo fast from marinedepot.com
> 
> Still need a few things like: Lights, plants, Substrate, co2 system, filter, plants, livestock and everything else you need that i'm forgetting lol
> 
> I'm trying to set it up so all of my stuff (Canister, co2 etc.) is in one of those squares. It's roughly 13x13" I have a cabinet door that covers it so its going to look pretty fresh.


Is that a real Bonsai Tree? :O


----------



## somewhatshocked

The reef version would work. But you can probably get a better bang for your buck by using a couple PAR bulbs. More flexible, more customized.



ADA said:


> That's AWESOME! I have been wanting to do a reef tank like that for ages! Do you know if the Doublebright fixture is good enough to grow reef stuff in this shallow tank?


----------



## ADA

somewhatshocked said:


> The reef version would work. But you can probably get a better bang for your buck by using a couple PAR bulbs. More flexible, more customized.


Ahh, true. Thx.


----------



## sockfish

Wow. I'm glad to hear those tanks are finally rolling in! My tank build is in a holding pattern until I pay off the private school tuition for the year (!) so I'm still watching from the sidelines.

I've also considered Xenes idea of having some emergent growth--I have been building a low budget riparium and really enjoy the lush look. The thing reminds me of a windowbox and I keep thinking "geraniums" instead of "Rocks and shrimp". We'll see.

Looking forward to the new pics--enjoy!

socks


----------



## yellowsno

jeffvmd said:


> Thanks yellowsno and that is where I tend to think ahead.
> I asked for an extra set of legs for the fixture if in case I decide to sell in the future. I was sent an extra pair for free.


did u call the company for a extra set or u got it from where you ordered the light?


----------



## jeffvmd

dasob85 said:


> great nano reef. if you had some shrimp in there, it would still be considered a shrimp tank and we love seeing shrimp in the 12gal longs


Thanks. Right now I have a peppermint shrimp in there. I'll try to snap some photos of it. I had sexy shrimP in my old edge but had tO get rid of them as they developed a taste for sOme of my zoanthids.



meowschwitz said:


> Love that nano reef. Do you have more details/pics of it? Maybe a journal?


Thanks. I do have a journal in another local reef forum.
Here is a lInk
http://www.manhattanreefs.com/forum/nano-tanks/120526-jeffs-12g-long-rimless-build.html



ADA said:


> That's AWESOME! I have been wanting to do a reef tank like that for ages! Do you know if the Doublebright fixture is good enough to grow reef stuff in this shallow tank?


Thanks. The doublebright will be very limited with what you can keep. Mushrooms, leathers, some zoas but you will also have problems on the color temp as it will lack the blue needed fOr reefs.
Go with the reefbright on aquatraders or the marineland reef capable. 
I'm testing out the aquatraders beamswork reefbright led. Its just $129.99 shipped. It seems to support even my sps corals. Still have to check if they do it long term.
Par 30,38 are good choices but you'll need at least 3 bulbs for good coverage. Compared to the marineland they are better. But for almost $2-300 on 3 bulbs might as well check other better reef led fixtures which are also around that price range.



yellowsno said:


> did u call the company for a extra set or u got it from where you ordered the light?


I emailed them first before getting the fixture and told me they can send in an extra one for my planned mod.


----------



## sayurasem

Have any of you guys build ADA style stand for this tank?


----------



## yellowsno

i tried... ended up making my own style... had no choice since my wood working skills is next to nil


----------



## nnarth212

yellowsno said:


> I'll figure it out so just 2 more spots left till the RAOK hc... Hurry put it in guys so I can figure my scape



Howdy Fellas--

I am monitoring your thread for the 12g long as I just purchased a Mr. Aqua 12g cube. The cube offers a wholly different opportunity for 'scape' but I am shaping some ideas from what I see here.

I can't wait. My plans are for some short clover coverage all over the bottom with a few different heights plants in the center left of my cube. My lighting will consist of a single pendant LED 6k-- these 13 watt LED are supposed to be ~50 watt halogen comparable-- so I will vary height to adjust light levels.

CANT WAIT1!! Someone PM me with a suggestion for starter plants and possibly someone to provide...?

Colin in SF


----------



## sayurasem

New 36" Odyssea light!
...
...
...
...
...
New Tank :help:


----------



## _FC

Awww yea! Temp light. Dry start. I'll update tomorrow. Planted a 2x2 HC, and it's growing nicely. Post planted HC tom.


----------



## yellowsno

sayurasem said:


> New 36" Odyssea light!
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> New Tank :help:


Are u doing 2 stacked ???


----------



## sayurasem

sayurasem said:


> neeed moar 12G!





sayurasem said:


> Erhm, 6 foot tank perhaps? by putting 2 tanks together side by side.





dasob85 said:


> a 6 foot tank would be awesome!


:hihi:

The thing is... Need to buy more FSS which is like another 30 bucks, light 50 bucks, rocks, stand, etc. $$$ @>@


----------



## yellowsno

Ok when I was buying plants from Gordon I was talking to him about a *crazy*
Idea I had in which instead of creating a slope in the 12 to take 2 and stack them one behind the other and use background plants on the back one and foreground in the front one and have rocks or something cover the split between the 2 tanks ... Yes I know crazy...


----------



## mythin

I hate this thread, I just got my ada 45-P set up again after not having a tank for over a year, its not even done cycling yet...and I just placed an order for one of these 12g longs, too cool of a tank to pass up! Now to find lights, filtration, plan what I want in it... so much to do while I have another brand new set up just getting up to speed lol. Gonna take my time and take it slow on this one though.


----------



## lipadj46

I just added a catalina 36" T5HO over the top of mine with some moss and frogbit


----------



## etane

First post on this forum.

Ordered the Mr. Aqua 12g long this weekend and been contemplating lighting alternatives.

I see some using the 36" Marineland LED here. But, it seems this won't allow you any space to hook an HOB filter (unless you bend the extensions which I won't be doing cause I WILL break it)?

So, I went on ebay to find another LED with less depth and found this one, 36" EVO LED:

[Ebay Link Removed]

Just throwing it out there.

Doesn't seem like you need a piece of acrylic or glass between the light and aquarium with this one. But, don't think the light shimmers like Marineland's if that makes a difference.

Let me know what you think of the evo light. This will be my first aquarium since I was 10...


----------



## Bananariot

Does a fully loaded 12 gallon with water and gravel weigh above 200 lbs?


----------



## somewhatshocked

Water weighs roughly 8lbs per gallon. So that's under 100 pounds.

The rest depends upon the substrate you use and any hardscape that's included.


----------



## salmon

sayurasem said:


> New 36" Odyssea light!
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> New Tank :help:


awesome! i was also thinking of doing two side by side for a really, really cool 6 footer



yellowsno said:


> Ok when I was buying plants from Gordon I was talking to him about a *crazy*
> Idea I had in which instead of creating a slope in the 12 to take 2 and stack them one behind the other and use background plants on the back one and foreground in the front one and have rocks or something cover the split between the 2 tanks ... Yes I know crazy...


nope not crazy at all! er...unless my ideas a bit crazy too :biggrin:

exactly the build i was contemplating. I have two on my table right now like that (empty) and as long as the glass is clean it would hard to see the panes of glass in between. i posted a pic 3 pages back of it set up like that. having a piecs of wood (or more) that actually went tank to tank as one piece would really make it look like one. you could also do it so you could keep say fish in one and shrimp in another. or two different types of CRS or whatever. OK maybe this idea is a little crazy haha.


----------



## yellowsno

yea i was thinking the same... that if done correctly it will flow from one to the next... and u dont have to worry about slopes or background plants taking over foreground area...

btw is anyone using lily pipes.. and if so what lily pipes fit that dont have to be custom modded to fit?


----------



## salmon

yellowsno said:


> yea i was thinking the same... that if done correctly it will flow from one to the next... and u dont have to worry about slopes or background plants taking over foreground area...
> 
> btw is anyone using lily pipes.. and if so what lily pipes fit that dont have to be custom modded to fit?


dont have them on yet but the cal aqua nano set fits well. both for 13mm.

EDIT. the do -aqua 13mm jet is amazing and will be what i use on the 12g. throws out a much stronger linear flow that would be well suited for these long tanks...also fits without modding


----------



## yellowsno

salmon said:


> dont have them on yet but the cal aqua nano set fits well. both for 13mm.
> 
> EDIT. the do -aqua 13mm jet is amazing and will be what i use on the 12g. throws out a much stronger linear flow that would be well suited for these long tanks...also fits without modding



i only see violet and poppy glass in the adg shop... can u link which your talking about?


----------



## salmon

yellowsno said:


> i only see violet and poppy glass in the adg shop... can u link which your talking about?


ya your right its not on there. nor is it on the site i got mine from (canada)

there's one on ADA's site thats similar, the nano ones. the jet i believe has a small taper at the end to concentrate/increase the flow. box says violet glass, model is JP-1 13mm. cost more than the tank though.....


----------



## bigd603

NeoShrimp said:


> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals/149896-miss-mys-1st-iwagumi-journal-mr.html


Just got my 12 gallon long! So excited to start, this is my first foray into planted aquariums. 

NeoShrimp: what type of plant are you using for the foreground?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

bigd603 said:


> Just got my 12 gallon long! So excited to start, this is my first foray into planted aquariums.
> 
> NeoShrimp: what type of plant are you using for the foreground?


That is HC. I don't have foreground plants. For the list of plants I have, how I started, etc. feel free to look @ my journal @ the link below my sig


----------



## Bananariot

any simple plants that can carpet without CO2?


----------



## dasob85

yellowsno said:


> i only see violet and poppy glass in the adg shop... can u link which your talking about?


the cal aqua mini set from gla for 80 bucks


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Bananariot said:


> any simple plants that can carpet without CO2?


I believe the only carpeting plant that would fall in that category would be M. Minuta. 

HC, DHG and UG will require CO2 and fert. (dry or liquid) dosing to look perfect, otherwise they will look just ok.


----------



## sayurasem

Bananariot said:


> any simple plants that can carpet without CO2?


for shrimp or for fish?
You can replace co2 with Seachem Excel dosing, but not with shrimps inside.


----------



## Romagjack

etane said:


> I see some using the 36" Marineland LED here. But, it seems this won't allow you any space to hook an HOB filter (unless you bend the extensions which I won't be doing cause I WILL break it)?
> Let me know what you think of the evo light. This will be my first aquarium since I was 10...


I use the ML double bright 36 (without bending extentions) and have 2 Aqua Clear 30 HOBs installed without issue. I cut out the rear corners of the 1/4" plexiglass cover and use the openings (just in front of the filters) for feeding and dosing. It works great as the food and ferts are immediately dispersed using filter flow. The fish gang up by the filter when it is feeding time and chase after the floating pellets like crazy.


----------



## dasob85

I visited a friend and her tank had HC with no co2. She did mention it grows very very slowly though. I also use excel in my shrimp tank


----------



## yellowsno

dasob85 said:


> I visited a friend and her tank had HC with no co2. She did mention it grows very very slowly though. I also use excel in my shrimp tank


I have done the same also but this is a long time ago when I first started the hobby... I was able to gro the hc in extremely high lighting lots of water changes and a good amount of fish in the tank but I missed one week water change and algae grew really quick and took over and it was hard to recover from that state so I gave up


----------



## dasob85

I just cheat and use both co2 and excel lol I dont think I can handle all my pretty hc covered in algae.


----------



## yellowsno

dasob85 said:


> I just cheat and use both co2 and excel lol I dont think I can handle all my pretty hc covered in algae.


Someone always takes the easy way out


----------



## dasob85

haha, why make things complicated? i did a dry start too


----------



## sayurasem

Check my journal guys! It's flooded woop woop :icon_bigg


----------



## meowschwitz

Got my 12G long. I love it.


----------



## vraev

spectacular layout. Very very very nice. I love it.  I suggest very very minimal planting. It looks amazing.


----------



## meowschwitz

Thanks, vraev. The only plants in this tank will be mosses and liverworts.


----------



## ChadRamsey

WOW meow! thats insane! 

Great jobroud:


----------



## Chrisinator

I feel like plants would ruin that setup! Awesome!


----------



## dasob85

wow thats awesome. what are you going to plant in it?


----------



## meowschwitz

I was thinking primarily mini pellia and mini fissidens.


----------



## dasob85

cool, can't wait to see it planted and filled


----------



## meowschwitz

I'll do a dry start to begin with, so all of the moss attaches naturally. I think I'll lay the mini pellia onto the substrate to make a foreground out of it, and place a bit of mini fissidens to some of the driftwood. Once filled, it'll have orange neos and maybe OEBT somewhere down the line. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Kai808

Started mine too and currently in DSM mode... I hope it works!


----------



## ChadRamsey

wow that one is sweet as well. great job.

Now if i could get GLA to return my pms id be able to post my own 12g


----------



## dasob85

yea, everyone has sweet rock scapes. I'm wondering where did everyone find their rocks lol I had such a hard time finding rocks

if you email gla from their website orlando replies much faster. I think I always got a reply within 12 hours.


----------



## yellowsno

Stalked the sns on this forum... Someone was offloading so I had them offload into my house


----------



## meowschwitz

dasob85 said:


> I'm wondering where did everyone find their rocks lol I had such a hard time finding rocks.


Visit San Francisco. Aqua Forest Aquarium has plenty of rocks, including seiryu stone that I used in my scape. There are also a few bonsai shops around that carry seiryu and other stones. These places are even cheaper.


----------



## ophiophagus

The new 12gal looks great! I want one. Your plants are on the way tomorrow BTW. check out my new rockscape
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...s-mountainscape-rescape-dry-start-update.html


----------



## yellowsno

btw my scape currently


----------



## meowschwitz

Great rock scape. I love the left side especially. What plants are you using in your dry start? Any plans for fauna?



Kai808 said:


> Started mine too and currently in DSM mode... I hope it works!


----------



## mythin

Got mine going, day 1 of dry start is today. 


















elatine hydropiper








grain size is 1mm, so the leaves are about 1mm or so, pretty nice, the rootstructure reminds me of erios, really strong roots.


----------



## Kai808

meowschwitz said:


> Great rock scape. I love the left side especially. What plants are you using in your dry start? Any plans for fauna?


Thanks! Coming from you that means a lot. I like the left side also. I'm just dry starting HC right now. As for fauna, I have some blue rasboras and may be some featherfin (thread fin) rainbows. Thanks again.


----------



## FlyTekk

Alright guys im all in!!!! Ive seen enough. Intialy i wanted this tank for a small reef but planted is what im deciding on.... (for now!) Great thing about this tank is that i can always setup another later! And another. And another.....

Any who i have questions. The only plant i know i want so far is what ya call "HC" I think its a tear drop plant on live aquaria. I want a thick mat of that all over the bottom. Live aquariua says this plant needs strong lighting and fertilizer substrate. Which black fertilizer gravel should i use? And they say strong lighting assuming i will be planting a taller tank. But could i get away with this light on this 9" tall tank?....

http://www.amazon.com/Aqueon-Corali...9524/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1337882165&sr=8-5

I can place light directly on tank or higher above depending on what ya tell me ill need. Ive never had a planted tank before. Only reefs. Will i need to have a filter? Do i need to cover the tank? 

Im thining of Penguin Tetras and neon tetras. Shrimps if possible. Thanks!


----------



## FlyTekk

1) is this light enough? http://www.amazon.com/Aqueon-Corali...9524/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1337882165&sr=8-5 

2) Do i place directly above tank or a few inches higher? How high?

3) Do i cover tank with glass canopy? I guess to hold in co2 or something?

4) Do i run a power filter or are the plants enough?

5) Which fertilizer substrate should i use?

6) Can i do 2 schools of Penguin Tetras and Neon Tetras in this size tank? So i guees 6 Penguins and 10 Neons? Shrimps and any other inverts if possible? (The reefer in me) 

7)How many inches of that substrate?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

*I have seen quite a few DSM tanks lately so I would like to revive the ROAK I originally offered to help those in need. This short list have yet to fill up. Hummm...Starting to wonder if I should extend the list to 20 participants & list it in SnS in case owners of 12G longs out there that don't know about or club could also join? Any suggestions? :biggrin:*

1 ADA
2
3
4 PhillCA
5 1995db7
6
7
8
9
10 Romagjack
11 lipadj46
12 yellowsno
13 jingleberry
14 sayurasem
15 sunyang730


----------



## Anhvu

Hummmm, Its my turn now.... :hihi: Please let me know how do you guys think  

Filter: EHEIM ecco pro Easy 60
Glassware: Do!aqua lily pipes,Do!aqua diffuser, ADA thermometer, Mr Aqua CO2 Glass Diffuser w/ Bubble Counter
Hard scape: Driftwood
CO2: Aquatek CO2 regulator w/10lb tank.
Substrate: slope 1"-3" of Azoo plant grower bed
Flora: 
Moss Christmas 
Dwarf Baby Tears 
Pets: CBS, CRS, BKK, Redwine


1st option: with Manzanita driftwood 










2nd option: with Malaysian driftwood 










3rd option:
Buy one more 12G and do it side by side :angel:​


----------



## ADA

Anhvu said:


> Hummmm, Its my turn now.... :hihi: Please let me know how do you guys think
> 
> Filter: EHEIM ecco pro Easy 60
> Glassware: Do!aqua lily pipes,Do!aqua diffuser, ADA thermometer, Mr Aqua CO2 Glass Diffuser w/ Bubble Counter
> Hard scape: Driftwood
> CO2: Aquatek CO2 regulator w/10lb tank.
> Substrate: slope 1"-3" of Azoo plant grower bed
> Flora:
> Moss Christmas
> Dwarf Baby Tears
> Pets: CBS, CRS, BKK, Redwine
> 
> 
> 1st option: with Manzanita driftwood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




OHHHH go with option one!!! That looks amazing, and don't cut off the branches that stick out! It looks so good. I love it.​


----------



## Anhvu

@ADA, yeah I pick the 1st one too, setting it up now 

..... and done for the day


----------



## Anhvu

Can I join in? , I need a lot of HC to make my carpet ..


1 ADA
2
3
4 PhillCA
5 1995db7
6
7
8
9 AnhVu
10 Romagjack
11 lipadj46
12 yellowsno
13 jingleberry
14 sayurasem
15 sunyang730


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Anhvu said:


> Can I join in? , I need a lot of HC to make my carpet ..
> 
> 
> 1 ADA
> 2
> 3
> 4 PhillCA
> 5 1995db7
> 6
> 7
> 8
> 9 AnhVu
> 10 Romagjack
> 11 lipadj46
> 12 yellowsno
> 13 jingleberry
> 14 sayurasem
> 15 sunyang730


You most certainly can! Very beautiful setup so far btw. Amazing piece of DW :biggrin:


----------



## meowschwitz

Sign me up.

1 ADA
2
3 meowschwitz
4 PhillCA
5 1995db7
6
7
8
9 AnhVu
10 Romagjack
11 lipadj46
12 yellowsno
13 jingleberry
14 sayurasem
15 sunyang730


----------



## Bananariot

meowschwitz said:


> Sign me up.
> 
> 1 ADA
> 2
> 3 meowschwitz
> 4 PhillCA
> 5 1995db7
> 6
> 7
> 8
> 9 AnhVu
> 10 Romagjack
> 11 lipadj46
> 12 yellowsno
> 13 jingleberry
> 14 sayurasem
> 15 sunyang730


we lost a couple of names here...I think it's up to date now, plz check if your name is here!

1 ADA
2
3 meowschwitz
4 PhillCA
5 1995db7
6 Bananariot
7
8 PKT
9 AnhVu
10 Romagjack
11 lipadj46
12 yellowsno
13 jingleberry
14 sayurasem
15 sunyang730


----------



## ADA

Only 2 more! Woohoo!!!!




Bananariot said:


> we lost a couple of names here...I think it's up to date now, plz check if your name is here!
> 
> 1 ADA
> 2
> 3 meowschwitz
> 4 PhillCA
> 5 1995db7
> 6 Bananariot
> 7
> 8 PKT
> 9 AnhVu
> 10 Romagjack
> 11 lipadj46
> 12 yellowsno
> 13 jingleberry
> 14 sayurasem
> 15 sunyang730


----------



## yellowsno

ADA said:


> Only 2 more! Woohoo!!!!


Looks York date and definatly a whoohooo


----------



## sayurasem

6' panaromic ftw!


sayurasem said:


> New 36" Odyssea light!
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> New Tank :help:





Anhvu said:


> 3rd option:[/U]
> Buy one more 12G and do it side by side :angel:[/CENTER]


----------



## mythin

1 ADA
2 mythin
3 meowschwitz
4 PhillCA
5 1995db7
6 Bananariot
7
8 PKT
9 AnhVu
10 Romagjack
11 lipadj46
12 yellowsno
13 jingleberry
14 sayurasem
15 sunyang730


----------



## sayurasem

No one wants the lucky number seven? Lol


----------



## Bananariot

I can always take another slot at number 7


----------



## mubender

Well hell, throw me on into that last spot i guess. Ill get pics of mine up in a couple days.


----------



## Anhvu

sayurasem said:


> 6' panaromic ftw!


I have no problem to get one more, but too bad is that my cabinet is only 64" long


----------



## sayurasem

Anhvu said:


> I have no problem to get one more, but too bad is that my cabinet is only 64" long


dough!
you know what frustrate me is very hard to find a furniture/ cabinet that is exactly 36"... its always 35.4" at walmart.


----------



## Bananariot

1 ADA
2 mythin
3 meowschwitz
4 PhillCA
5 1995db7
6 Bananariot
7 MUBENDER
8 PKT
9 AnhVu
10 Romagjack
11 lipadj46
12 yellowsno
13 jingleberry
14 sayurasem
15 sunyang730

We're set!


----------



## d0pey

Just bought one today....
Where do I start!?!

So far Iv bought 2 sponge filter & a air pump! Working on getting some soil for some crs/cbs! What do you guys suggest? I got some leftover new Amazonia.. But it's not enough to fill it !


----------



## jeffvmd

sayurasem said:


> New 36" Odyssea light!
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> New Tank :help:


Is the length of the 36" odyssea much longer than the 12g long?


----------



## sayurasem

jeffvmd said:


> Is the length of the 36" odyssea much longer than the 12g long?


Nope. The fixture is exactly the same.. Maybe longer for 1.5cm. The problem is it doesn't fit well with the bracket on. As you see in the picture one side sit on the bracket while the other side just like that.


----------



## Anhvu

look what I did today  200 of 5050 LEDs


----------



## sayurasem

Nice! Seems that it need some kind of reflector? Why is the light output towards upward.


----------



## Anhvu

sayurasem said:


> Nice! Seems that it need some kind of reflector? Why is the light output towards upward.


,
I used 3/8" acrylic, so you can see the light in the back.I'll make the reflector, the frame, and a hanger tomorrow.


----------



## lipadj46

you better get on with it your tank has blue balls


----------



## CalmSeasQuest

Great thread - I've done a few 12 long reef builds and am just working my way into Planted. I've got a couple of extra 12 long tanks and stands just waiting for a new project. 

Following


----------



## meowschwitz

These tanks are great for reefs. Got any pics of your old reef builds for us?


----------



## CalmSeasQuest

meowschwitz said:


> These tanks are great for reefs. Got any pics of your old reef builds for us?


This was an older reef build called "PuzzleRock"...


















Here's a current build that's a bit "atypical" for a reef. It's still very new.























































A quick video...

CalmSeasQuest Desktop Nano 2012.05.02 - YouTube

Much of the stock in this build is being replaced with selections form my Frag system...



























































































I've kept reefs for almost 20 years - I'm really excited about entering the world of planted tanks, learning curve and all


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

d0pey said:


> Just bought one today....
> Where do I start!?!
> 
> So far Iv bought 2 sponge filter & a air pump! Working on getting some soil for some crs/cbs! What do you guys suggest? I got some leftover new Amazonia.. But it's not enough to fill it !


Horray! More to join our club :bounce:


----------



## ravensgate

Calmseasquest...those tanks are jaw dropping. Little works of art!

I skipped over about 10 pages in this thread so I'll have to see if there is any room left on the list or if it's closed but I JUST, not 10 minutes ago ordered my 12L Mr Aqua from Marinedepot. I'm so excited I could squeal!! My bday gift from my mom (she's internet illiterate so I had to order it myself). EEEKKK!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

ravensgate said:


> Calmseasquest...those tanks are jaw dropping. Little works of art!
> 
> I skipped over about 10 pages in this thread so I'll have to see if there is any room left on the list or if it's closed but I JUST, not 10 minutes ago ordered my 12L Mr Aqua from Marinedepot. I'm so excited I could squeal!! My bday gift from my mom (she's internet illiterate so I had to order it myself). EEEKKK!


Horray! 1 more member who just ordered from Marine Depot from this club 

I am thinking, should "12G Club members" be given special discounts from Marine Depot? I think we got a dozen or so who ordered from Marine Depot since this thread am I right? :biggrin:


----------



## ravensgate

NeoShrimp said:


> Horray! 1 more member who just ordered from Marine Depot from this club
> 
> I am thinking, should "12G Club members" be given special discounts from Marine Depot? I think we got a dozen or so who ordered from Marine Depot since this thread am I right? :biggrin:



Haha, I TOTALLY agree! I pray they send me a catalog when they ship my tank so that I can REALLY go broke. :hihi:


----------



## mythin

NeoShrimp said:


> Horray! 1 more member who just ordered from Marine Depot from this club
> 
> I am thinking, should "12G Club members" be given special discounts from Marine Depot? I think we got a dozen or so who ordered from Marine Depot since this thread am I right? :biggrin:



I definitely did because of this thread.


----------



## d0pey

I bought mine at a lfs! I see them every week... So he gave me a really good deal! Bought it even though I don't have room for it...hahahaha! Talk about hoarding!!! What scaping style should I go for if using 2-3 sponge filters...?


----------



## swoof

d0pey said:


> I bought mine at a lfs! I see them every week... So he gave me a really good deal! Bought it even though I don't have room for it...hahahaha! Talk about hoarding!!! What scaping style should I go for if using 2-3 sponge filters...?


 
hahaha we pulled you in too


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

What should I do...should I give them a call or an email to see if we can get some sort of discount then for any new purchases, etc?


----------



## wetbizquit

i have always wanted a 12L so im in, if it is a big enough discount, but my wife would kill me my disease started with a 10 gal last year..... needless to say i have a 80, 75, 10, and a 5 gal. ....... im currently restoring a 75g into a minibar which is extremely awesome for alcoholics like me...

but any way i would totally be in if the price was good! keep me posted ive been hovering this thread for a while now!


----------



## Romagjack

Perhaps you could ask Marine Depot to broadcast email all 12 long purchasers an invitation to join the club? MD could easily query their database for 12 long customers. They have sold thousands of these tanks and you would be doing them a great service. MD would get tons more accessories business and the buyers could join the club and would get good information on how to set up their new 12 Longs. Everyone benefits!


----------



## Smitty06

Is there a difference between the gla and mr. aqua 12 gallon long? My parents became anti- internet buyers and it made me scared, might not get my 12 long... lol, my mom overcame it and saw the pluses of buying online, so I should hopefully get my 12 long around June 4.
I have no idea what the scape will be, will need some miraculous inspiration for the tank. If I dry start hc or other carpet plants and let it all grow in will it be fine when flooded with just the marineland double bright ( or similar )?


----------



## _FC

Aww boo, wanted to get in on the ROAK. I got mine @ Marine Depot as well because of this thread! They package it up so safely! it's awesome!




Romagjack said:


> Perhaps you could ask Marine Depot to broadcast email all 12 long purchasers an invitation to join the club? MD could easily query their database for 12 long customers. They have sold thousands of these tanks and you would be doing them a great service. MD would get tons more accessories business and the buyers could join the club and would get good information on how to set up their new 12 Longs. Everyone benefits!


I think there could be a problem legally with privacy. People would be cool with getting unsolicited information about a product they received but technically they may not want to do it...

But along the same lines some sort of cross promotion where we link out to them on this thread to get the aquarium w/ a coupon or ID so MD knows it's coming from us.


----------



## jeffvmd

sayurasem said:


> Nope. The fixture is exactly the same.. Maybe longer for 1.5cm. The problem is it doesn't fit well with the bracket on. As you see in the picture one side sit on the bracket while the other side just like that.


Thanks for the response.
I was planning to get a 4 bulb t5ho by odyssea as I want to try the color combinations I can do with t5 bulbs and make the corals I have pop out more.
It seems I have to modify the leg so it can fit in better.



CalmSeasQuest said:


> This was an older reef build called "PuzzleRock"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a current build that's a bit "atypical" for a reef. It's still very new.


The puzzle rock was one of the tanks that usually pop up when I was trying to do some research when I was setting up my 12g long.
It surely was a nice tank and the way you puzzled together the rock pieces.
The new set up is really a sleek frag tank. Sweet!:icon_smil
Did you have an AIO made to replace the tunze 9002?


----------



## Bananariot

ravensgate said:


> Haha, I TOTALLY agree! I pray they send me a catalog when they ship my tank so that I can REALLY go broke. :hihi:


They do send you a catalog. THEY know they have you hooked.


----------



## yellowsno

sigh im broke from the first set up... they are gonna send me a innocent catalog where when u look at it u *NEED* one of everything... this is not good...


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L

I think the Roak list wasn't updated right from a few posts back.. this is the last one i had when i added my name...or maybe my name just got missed lol

1 ADA
2
3 Ach1Ll3sH33L
4 PhillCA
5 1995db7
6 Bananariot
7
8 PKT
9
10 Romagjack
11 lipadj46
12 yellowsno
13 jingleberry
14 sayurasem
15 sunyang730


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Ach1Ll3sH33L said:


> I think the Roak list wasn't updated right from a few posts back.. this is the last one i had when i added my name...or maybe my name just got missed lol
> 
> 1 ADA
> 2
> 3 Ach1Ll3sH33L
> 4 PhillCA
> 5 1995db7
> 6 Bananariot
> 7
> 8 PKT
> 9
> 10 Romagjack
> 11 lipadj46
> 12 yellowsno
> 13 jingleberry
> 14 sayurasem
> 15 sunyang730


Uh oh. That isn't good. Could someone please look into this for me? Thanks! :hihi:


----------



## lipadj46

NeoShrimp said:


> Uh oh. That isn't good. Could someone please look into this for me? Thanks! :hihi:


yeah you screwed it up in post 386 lol! How about we add Ach1Ll3sH33L in at 16. What is the RAOK btw, think I missed it.


----------



## CalmSeasQuest

jeffvmd said:


> The puzzle rock was one of the tanks that usually pop up when I was trying to do some research when I was setting up my 12g long.
> It surely was a nice tank and the way you puzzled together the rock pieces.
> The new set up is really a sleek frag tank. Sweet!:icon_smil
> Did you have an AIO made to replace the tunze 9002?


Thanks, that tank was a lot of fun.

I created a small overflow area to contain and try to hide all the mechanics including DIY skimmer, heater, biological (MarinePure Ceramics), chemical (GAC, GFO and Purigen) mechanical, probes and ATO.

It's amazing how much can be fit into a really small space


----------



## ravensgate

If there are any spots on the list left, I'll take any old number! Off to add the link to my sig now If not, that's fine but I'll still have the link anyway This is an awesome thread!


----------



## Bananariot

Ach1Ll3sH33L said:


> I think the Roak list wasn't updated right from a few posts back.. this is the last one i had when i added my name...or maybe my name just got missed lol
> 
> 1 ADA
> 2
> 3 Ach1Ll3sH33L
> 4 PhillCA
> 5 1995db7
> 6 Bananariot
> 7
> 8 PKT
> 9
> 10 Romagjack
> 11 lipadj46
> 12 yellowsno
> 13 jingleberry
> 14 sayurasem
> 15 sunyang730


1 ADA
2 mythin
3 meowschwitz
4 PhillCA
5 1995db7
6 Bananariot
7 MUBENDER
8 PKT
9 AnhVu
10 Romagjack
11 lipadj46
12 yellowsno
13 jingleberry
14 sayurasem
15 sunyang730

this is the list I compiled from before. I noticed some missing so I went back and filled some in, I guess we were still missing more like Achilles. 

We should probably add achilles or meow at 16 and then someone gets number 3


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

lipadj46 said:


> yeah you screwed it up in post 386 lol! How about we add Ach1Ll3sH33L in at 16. What is the RAOK btw, think I missed it.


Uh oh. I'll take the blame for it then :icon_frow



ravensgate said:


> If there are any spots on the list left, I'll take any old number! Off to add the link to my sig now If not, that's fine but I'll still have the link anyway This is an awesome thread!


Please join! I will extend it to its original standard which is first 20 to join the club. So basically just opened up 5 more spaces. Good luck! :hihi:



Bananariot said:


> 1 ADA
> 2 mythin
> 3 meowschwitz
> 4 PhillCA
> 5 1995db7
> 6 Bananariot
> 7 MUBENDER
> 8 PKT
> 9 AnhVu
> 10 Romagjack
> 11 lipadj46
> 12 yellowsno
> 13 jingleberry
> 14 sayurasem
> 15 sunyang730
> 
> this is the list I compiled from before. I noticed some missing so I went back and filled some in, I guess we were still missing more like Achilles.
> 
> We should probably add achilles or meow at 16 and then someone gets number 3


Thank you very much. Sorry for the mixup and all that.

Achilles and Meow, please choose! :biggrin:


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

*RAOK Original Thread*

This is the original thread guys (RAOK) 

I will make a little adjustment to it, in everyone's favor. Give me a day or two to come up with something :hihi:


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes

just ordered one from Amazon - $5.25 shipping:

http://www.amazon.com/Aqua-Gallon-F...MSC8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1338490721&sr=8-2

I may do a mini-reef or move my cherries from their 29 to this, then turn the 29 into a reef...decisions, decisions!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

if_fishes_were_wishes said:


> just ordered one from Amazon - $5.25 shipping:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Aqua-Gallon-F...MSC8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1338490721&sr=8-2
> 
> I may do a mini-reef or move my cherries from their 29 to this, then turn the 29 into a reef...decisions, decisions!


Wow. That IS a great deal. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sayurasem

if_fishes_were_wishes said:


> just ordered one from Amazon - $5.25 shipping:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Aqua-Gallon-F...MSC8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1338490721&sr=8-2
> 
> I may do a mini-reef or move my cherries from their 29 to this, then turn the 29 into a reef...decisions, decisions!


5 bucks shipping sound fishy no?


----------



## somewhatshocked

PetStore.com = the same thing as MarineDepot.com.

$5 shipping is their roughly standard amount for shipping. I think I paid $8 for each of my four 12gals.


----------



## jeffvmd

+1^^ 
Petstore.com has its own tab on marinedepot. I think on the upper right hand corner.
They offer free shipping on $75.

I did mention them way back on page 12 of the thread to save most you guys with shipping but I guess nobody checked it out.
That's where I ordered mine earlier this year.

You just pay the $8 overweight shipping charge that marinedepot has too.
All items on MD are on petstore too because they are the same company or sister companies.
You just need around $4 bucks of another item to qualify on their free shipping promo.


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes

It shipped from Ca. and will be here Thursday via UPS!!! It was just the $5.25 for shipping, no extra fees. There's 12 left on Amazon...hurry, run!

I bought the 78 watt T5HO Odyssea strip from feebay (had $25 sitting in Paypal dying to be used). I got the reef one, with a 10k bulb and an actinic bulb. If I go planted, I'll run just the 10k (is that safe?), if I go reef, I'll use as is.

Shoulda bought this LED guy (didn't know of their existence until just now )...and they take Paypal: http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Freshwater-Bright-p/56204.htm

Can't wait to get it!

And, I'm the girl hiding things from the fiance...he has no idea what I spend on this stuff  He does enjoy looking at the 55 I have up, and the 29 cherry shrimp tank, but that's about as involved as he gets.


----------



## Smitty06

What filters does everyone recommend for this tank? I was looking at the eheim 2215 or the SunSun Aquatop CF300 3-Stage Canister Filter


----------



## Bananariot

Smitty06 said:


> What filters does everyone recommend for this tank? I was looking at the eheim 2215 or the SunSun Aquatop CF300 3-Stage Canister Filter


I bought a Eheim 2213 and it seems to work just fine. 

Side note: 
Managed to get a coralife t5 36" light for $10 off craigslist. Bargained that price down xD


----------



## Smitty06

What was the total cost for some of you guys for the 12 long? (just: filter, heater, light, substrate, and tank.) Also, how many liters of ada substrate (amazonia, malaya, ect.)? Which would you recommend?


----------



## sayurasem

Smitty06 said:


> What was the total cost for some of you guys for the 12 long? (just: filter, heater, light, substrate, and tank.) Also, how many liters of ada substrate (amazonia, malaya, ect.)? Which would you recommend?


12 gallon tank $65
eheim 2213 $45
36" dual T5ho $50
2 bags Fluval Shrimp Stratum $40

Total: $200

Going to make DIY ada style stand soon, hopefully doesn't go over 70 bucks.
I'm looking for 2217 right now for under $100. I find that 2213 kinda weak because BGA showed up.


----------



## swoof

the BGA is from your HO light, i tried to tell you to get the NO from Ken's fish .. ... . sorry to hear about the algae


----------



## sayurasem

swoof said:


> the BGA is from your HO light, i tried to tell you to get the NO from Ken's fish .. ... . sorry to hear about the algae


Yeah I guess, algae gone now


----------



## yellowsno

Yea even the double bright reef light I feel is to much light for mine. Because the tank is shallow so with a normal output u can probably just plop that bad boy right on top of the tank


----------



## CalmSeasQuest

Smitty06 said:


> What was the total cost for some of you guys for the 12 long? (just: filter, heater, light, substrate, and tank.) Also, how many liters of ada substrate (amazonia, malaya, ect.)? Which would you recommend?


Sorry - After 20 years of reefing, I'm conditioned to immediately destroy all receipts and/or recollection of costs. :biggrin:

Still waiting on my ADA shipment, I should be to provide Aquasoil and Power sand estimates.


----------



## lipadj46

Cost:

Tank: $80
2 mini sponge filters: $9
1 luft air pump $40
1 36" catalina T5 HO light: $75 (hung high with only 1 bulb on)
Wood from Tom Barr: $40
Akadama (half bag): $20

Total: $264, hope the wife does not read this


----------



## Bananariot

Tank: $80
Eheim 2213: $73
36" Coralife T5: $10
PVC pipe: $8
BBQ Lava Rock: $5
Azoo Plant Grower Bed (1.5 bags so I had to pay for 2 bags): $65
Total: ~$240


----------



## wetbizquit

lipadj46 said:


> Cost:
> 
> Tank: $80
> 2 mini sponge filters: $9
> 1 luft air pump $40
> 1 36" catalina T5 HO light: $75 (hung high with only 1 bulb on)
> Wood from Tom Barr: $40
> Akadama (half bag): $20
> 
> Total: $264, hope the wife does not read this


hoping the wife does not read this...........priceless


----------



## talontsiawd

wetbizquit said:


> hoping the wife does not read this...........priceless


HAHA.



That's not actually bad at all though. For $200-275ish, these tanks have a lot of character for the money.


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes

Tank: $80 - it arrives today!
Light from ebay: $50 - that comes today too
Filter: Eheim Ecco for a steal - $50

Still need a little heater and substrate


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes

6 of these tanks left on Amazon - $71 + $5.25 shipping!

I got mine yesterday. It was packed SO well! Can't wait to get it up and running. It's so beautiful and sleek...I love it!


----------



## sayurasem

How is it going people.


----------



## ChadRamsey

sayurasem said:


> How is it going people.


terrible actually, i do not have my 12g yet, thx for asking though


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes

still debating between a nano reef (it's so $$$!) or a shrimp/danio tank...


----------



## CalmSeasQuest

Making a bit of progress - I did a mock up using a spare 12long...










I've got other mock-up photos (and tons of questions) in my Build Thread


----------



## d0pey

Cost:

Tank: $60
2 Sponge filter: $10
1 Air pump $15
2 bags of Yubao $34
1 Ada style thermometer $8


Total: $127 + tax..

And many more!

What are some suggestions for hard scaping!?


----------



## trit0n2003

All of these rimless setups are killing me.

I guess ill have to get rid of my cat so I can set one up lol


----------



## Kai808

Ok, I do believe in buying local. That's why the prices are high.

Tank: $84
Ehiem 2213 or 2215: $100 or $112 (I don't know which one yet) 
ADA AS 9L $74
Seiryu stone $100
coral life 36" t5no $80
flora/fauna $na (coming from other tanks)
Misc things $??? ++++++
Total = I don't really want to know.


----------



## yellowsno

I'm with kai808 on this one... I spent way way way more then others and that's everything but the tank that everyone else paid the same on 



Kai808 said:


> Ok, I do believe in buying local. That's why the prices are high.
> 
> Tank: $84
> Ehiem 2213 or 2215: $100 or $112 (I don't know which one yet)
> ADA AS 9L $74
> Seiryu stone $100
> coral life 36" t5no $80
> flora/fauna $na (coming from other tanks)
> Misc things $??? ++++++
> Total = I don't really want to know.


----------



## Gfountain

These tanks are so awesome!!! I have to get one.... like today


----------



## meowschwitz

Some quick estimates:

Tank = $80
Stand = $90
Filter = $50
Lights = $50
Heater = $50
Substrate = $30
Hardscape = $30
Plants = $100
Shrimp = $70
Misc (plumbing, light mount, substrate additives, etc.) = $50

*Total = $600*


LOL


----------



## ravensgate

meowschwitz said:


> Some quick estimates:
> 
> Tank = $80
> Stand = $90
> Filter = $50
> Lights = $50
> Heater = $50
> Substrate = $30
> Hardscape = $30
> Plants = $100
> Shrimp = $70
> Misc (plumbing, light mount, substrate additives, etc.) = $50
> 
> *Total = $600*
> 
> 
> LOL


 What sort of lighting are you going to be using that's $50? I'm really trying to save as much on setup as I can and am leaning towards the Marineland double bright but cheapest I can find it is $70. Would love to know of more options that will work with the tank.

Also, do any of you that have this tank use a lid of any kind? I've had one jumper before and am scared to not have a lid on this thing but I'd obviously have to make one since I can't find any lids or canopies actually made for these dimensions.

I've already got the tank but won't set it up until next month. Dang, I didn't realize everyone had been posting cost, just thought it was this last post. Now I have to go back through and see what all everyone has!


----------



## meowschwitz

I've got an Odyssea T5HO 78watt fixture from eBay. It's mounted about 10 inches from the tank and using only one bulb.

You can get a makeshift lid made out of acrylic from tapplastics.com. Get it cut to size with dimensions ~36"X8"X1/8" for about $10. It'll be more expensive if you choose a thicker piece of acrylic. You may have to cut out your own holes to make room for filter pipes and heater cords.


----------



## ravensgate

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes

meowschwitz said:


> I've got an Odyssea T5HO 78watt fixture from eBay. It's mounted about 10 inches from the tank and using only one bulb.


I have the same light for mine...it's so nice and sleek!


----------



## meowschwitz

if_fishes_were_wishes said:


> I have the same light for mine...it's so nice and sleek!


And cheap!


----------



## ravensgate

But I can't have anything that puts out a lot of heat due to where this is set up. The reviews say it puts out a bit of heat, true or not?


----------



## sayurasem

ravensgate said:


> But I can't have anything that puts out a lot of heat due to where this is set up. The reviews say it puts out a bit of heat, true or not?


Correct. Only a bit. My tank stays 75, heat goes up in the air. Unless you put the fixture right on top the tank which would give you algae problem.


----------



## ravensgate

Yeah, can't use it in my setup. The tank sits in an entertainment unit with a shelf approximately 7 inches above it. There's nowhere for the heat to go. Oh well, looks like I'll be stuck with LEDs. Thanks for letting me know on the fixture.


----------



## Anhvu

Hummmm, I never put down to see how much I spent on my tank. Just don't want to think about it. I did the same when I modify my car. Lol. Let see:
Tank: $80
Filter: Ehem Eco Pro $130
Lights: DIY LED $70
Heater: Hydor $55
Substrate: 2 bag of Azoo $68
Driftwood: $120
Glass ware: ADA & Cal Aqua: $250
CO2 $200
Plants: HC & Moss $70
Erios: $50
Mosura, SW products: $300
Shrimp: $900 

That is all I can remember now, can someone help me add it up? Lol


----------



## bigd603

Where do you guys put the spray bar on your tank? On the back facing front or on the side going the length of the tank?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sayurasem

bigd603 said:


> Where do you guys put the spray bar on your tank? On the back facing front or on the side going the length of the tank?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I don't use spray bar. I have Eheim classic, I use the jet pipe only.


----------



## Anhvu

^^ yeah jet pipe is good for this tank. I have alot of flow, and the shrimps are happy. I put some CRS in for a week, and 2 are berried


----------



## bigd603

Anhvu said:


> ^^ yeah jet pipe is good for this tank. I have alot of flow, and the shrimps are happy. I put some CRS in for a week, and 2 are berried


Would the jet pipe create too much flow for fish that enjoy slower moving waters, like White Clouds?


----------



## CalmSeasQuest

Adding a Penductor would easily double or perhaps triple the amount of flow but I think many would find those currently available (black plastic) to be very distracting. Maybe someone will create a glass or clear acrylic version - I'm surprised ADA hasn't made one that they can stick their logo on yet


----------



## ravensgate

Welp, got the light and filter ordered, now just need the substrate and wait for my DW to arrive. WOOT! I can't WAIT to get this sucker up and running.


----------



## whiteblaze 27

are u using eco complete?....it looks nice


----------



## sayurasem

They have the stainless steel jet pipe I think.


----------



## meowschwitz

sayurasem said:


> They have the stainless steel jet pipe I think.


Woah, where?


----------



## Higher Thinking

Got my Mr. Aqua temporarily set up on the living room floor. Starting it out dry with mostly HC and a little corner of glosso. I'll be doing my first attempt at Iwagumi.

The substrate is eco complete and the rocks were gathered at a little stream running into the Pac Ocean. After some research I have learned the benefits of additional CO2 injection to emmersed growth so I have a CO2 line in the tank as well. Don't know if it means the same thing as in-tank usage, but the drop checker goes from blue to yellow whenever the CO2 is on. I just thought it was interesting to know that the air acidity still changes the drop checker.

I am using dual T5HO that are only 24", but seem to be doing the trick. It is about 21 inches from the substrate as the lighting set up was originally meant for my 20 acrylic. I ordered a HydroFarm light setup for 73 shipped and it is pretty legit. It has 5 year warranty on the ballasts and has a steel design throughout so it seems much more solid than the typical plastic light housing. It also runs much cooler than my Odyssea (although that is a 4 bulb HO so that should be expected).


----------



## sayurasem

meowschwitz said:


> Woah, where?


Shawn from SCAPE club is selling jet as well as nozzle jet pipes. Check them out http://scapeclub.org/forum/showthre...ial-Pre-Order-Thread&highlight=Stainless+pipe 

Meow you live in Cali maybe want to join the club as well


----------



## wetbizquit

i was told there isnt much benefit to co2 running in an emersed tank due to the fact that its sealed with saran wrap, but that doesnt make sense to me, wouldnt a little diy co2 help your plants just by setting a small line in there? if so how do you diffuse it? lol guess you dont have to when there isnt any water, but is it just a waste of co2?? im curious for my emersed set up


----------



## Higher Thinking

wetbizquit said:


> i was told there isnt much benefit to co2 running in an emersed tank due to the fact that its sealed with saran wrap, but that doesnt make sense to me, wouldnt a little diy co2 help your plants just by setting a small line in there? if so how do you diffuse it? lol guess you dont have to when there isnt any water, but is it just a waste of co2?? im curious for my emersed set up


The fact that it is sealed is all the more reason to add co2. Obviously if it remains sealed the levels of co2 will drop as it is used up and eventually there will not be any left, unless you open it up regularly to add fresh air. After doing some reading it seems that at atmospheric levels are about 350-450 ppm and plants can benefit from levels up to 1500 ppm. People run pressurized systems for grow operations regularly so I don't know why it wouldn't benefit an emersed setup. 

I have two corners of the wrap peeled back to allow for some gas exchange and it still keeps high levels of co2 as that gas is heavier than air so it drops. I am simply putting an airline in the tank for dispursement. I'm assuming I could benefit from a small fan or something to ensure that air is moving around.


----------



## Bananariot

bigd603 said:


> Where do you guys put the spray bar on your tank? On the back facing front or on the side going the length of the tank?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I use a spraybar going from back to front. located in the middle.


----------



## wetbizquit

Higher Thinking said:


> The fact that it is sealed is all the more reason to add co2. Obviously if it remains sealed the levels of co2 will drop as it is used up and eventually there will not be any left, unless you open it up regularly to add fresh air. After doing some reading it seems that at atmospheric levels are about 350-450 ppm and plants can benefit from levels up to 1500 ppm. People run pressurized systems for grow operations regularly so I don't know why it wouldn't benefit an emersed setup.
> 
> I have two corners of the wrap peeled back to allow for some gas exchange and it still keeps high levels of co2 as that gas is heavier than air so it drops. I am simply putting an airline in the tank for dispursement. I'm assuming I could benefit from a small fan or something to ensure that air is moving around.



would this work on a diy recipe, my emersed dry start is just a 10 gal, and if so do i just run a tube into the tank??

what about maybe diluting a little flourish into my misting spray bottle? will that help?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

*Roak*

Hi everybody! Sorry for not really being here for awhile. Had been pretty busy lately.

Could someone please response with the most updated ROAK list? It should have been extended up to 20 since we last discussed. Planning to ship the HC out as soon as possible before it gets any warmer.

In regards to size, originally the RAOK is for a 2"x2" piece, now its going to be an entire container that is thick with HC and its a little over 4 inches in diameter.

I am planning to extend the list to 30 and post a RAOK thread in the SnS by this Saturday in case there are other 12G enthusiasts out there that don't know about us here. Does anybody object to that idea? You can certainly PM me if you do so its all confidential


----------



## ravensgate

I never put a number in because I thought it was full by the time my tank arrived. If it's being extended to 30, I'd really like to be #30 if that's ok. My tank is here and setup will officially begin within the next few weeks after I get back from a trip. And I plan on posting everything in the Tank Journals when I get started And thank you SO much for doing this RAOK!!


----------



## Bananariot

NeoShrimp said:


> Hi everybody! Sorry for not really being here for awhile. Had been pretty busy lately.
> 
> Could someone please response with the most updated ROAK list? It should have been extended up to 20 since we last discussed. Planning to ship the HC out as soon as possible before it gets any warmer.
> 
> In regards to size, originally the RAOK is for a 2"x2" piece, now its going to be an entire container that is thick with HC and its a little over 4 inches in diameter.
> 
> I am planning to extend the list to 30 and post a RAOK thread in the SnS by this Saturday in case there are other 12G enthusiasts out there that don't know about us here. Does anybody object to that idea? You can certainly PM me if you do so its all confidential


I say post a RAOK offering and require the sig as usual or require a photo of their 12 gallon long, though I believe the requirement was just to have the sig before. I'll waft through the pages and post an updated list. If we can get 30 names on this thing before the SnS, will it be necessary to post there? Anyways.....time to tredge through the archive......

Almost as bad as trudging through speedie's sales thread to find a comment......but not as bad lololol


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

ravensgate said:


> I never put a number in because I thought it was full by the time my tank arrived. If it's being extended to 30, I'd really like to be #30 if that's ok. My tank is here and setup will officially begin within the next few weeks after I get back from a trip. And I plan on posting everything in the Tank Journals when I get started And thank you SO much for doing this RAOK!!


You should! The only requirement for the RAOK is to have that little link under your signature for our club. Don't need to have the tank yet and I'll mail the HC in its original grow box and everything, that way you can continue to grow it in there until your tank is ready


----------



## Bananariot

1 ADA
2 mythin
3 meowschwitz
4 PhillCA
5 1995db7
6 Bananariot
7 MUBENDER
8 PKT
9 AnhVu
10 Romagjack
11 lipadj46
12 yellowsno
13 jingleberry
14 sayurasem
15 sunyang730

Still mixup with achilles and meow....and probably some others lol.....

wasn't that hard to find xD, 4 pages back


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Bananariot said:


> I say post a RAOK offering and require the sig as usual or require a photo of their 12 gallon long, though I believe the requirement was just to have the sig before. I'll waft through the pages and post an updated list. If we can get 30 names on this thing before the SnS, will it be necessary to post there? Anyways.....time to tredge through the archive......
> 
> Almost as bad as trudging through speedie's sales thread to find a comment......but not as bad lololol


I like the idea of the signature because that way, it expose our community more. Members will actually get to see other member's signature and click on "12G Club", what is this?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Bananariot said:


> 1 ADA
> 2 mythin
> 3 meowschwitz
> 4 PhillCA
> 5 1995db7
> 6 Bananariot
> 7 MUBENDER
> 8 PKT
> 9 AnhVu
> 10 Romagjack
> 11 lipadj46
> 12 yellowsno
> 13 jingleberry
> 14 sayurasem
> 15 sunyang730
> 
> Still mixup with achilles and meow....and probably some others lol.....
> 
> wasn't that hard to find xD, 4 pages back


Thank you! We haven't heard back from them yet so lets make it 16 for achilles and 17 for meow. Sounds reasonable?


----------



## ravensgate

NeoShrimp said:


> You should! The only requirement for the RAOK is to have that little link under your signature for our club. Don't need to have the tank yet and I'll mail the HC in its original grow box and everything, that way you can continue to grow it in there until your tank is ready



Already got the sig, have had it since I first found the thread!

Here's the list if it gets extended (and based on Bananariot's post)

1 ADA
2 mythin
3 meowschwitz
4 PhillCA
5 1995db7
6 Bananariot
7 MUBENDER
8 PKT
9 AnhVu
10 Romagjack
11 lipadj46
12 yellowsno
13 jingleberry
14 sayurasem
15 sunyang730
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30 Ravensgate


----------



## ravensgate

NeoShrimp said:


> Thank you! We haven't heard back from them yet so lets make it 16 for achilles and 17 for meow. Sounds reasonable?



If you decide to keep it at 20 instead, I'll go for #19. Am I just being a confusing pest now?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

ravensgate said:


> If you decide to keep it at 20 instead, I'll go for #19. Am I just being a confusing pest now?


The most updated list is below. Feel free to take your pick before I post this final RAOK list on our SnS 

1. ADA
2. mythin
3. meowschwitz
4. PhillCA
5. 1995db7
6. Bananariot
7. MUBENDER
8. PKT
9. AnhVu
10. Romagjack
11. lipadj46
12. yellowsno
13. jingleberry
14. sayurasem
15. sunyang730
16. achilles
17. meow
18. Sockfish
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## ravensgate

GREAT, I'll take #30

1 ADA
2 mythin
3 meowschwitz
4 PhillCA
5 1995db7
6 Bananariot
7 MUBENDER
8 PKT
9 AnhVu
10 Romagjack
11 lipadj46
12 yellowsno
13 jingleberry
14 sayurasem
15. sunyang730
16. achilles
17. meow
18. Sockfish
19.
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30 Ravensgate[/QUOTE]


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

ravensgate said:


> GREAT, I'll take #30
> 
> 1 ADA
> 2 mythin
> 3 meowschwitz
> 4 PhillCA
> 5 1995db7
> 6 Bananariot
> 7 MUBENDER
> 8 PKT
> 9 AnhVu
> 10 Romagjack
> 11 lipadj46
> 12 yellowsno
> 13 jingleberry
> 14 sayurasem
> 15 sunyang730
> 16
> 17
> 18
> 19
> 20
> 21
> 22
> 23
> 24
> 25
> 26
> 27
> 28
> 29
> 30 Ravensgate


[/QUOTE]

You are locked on for #30 then :biggrin:


----------



## Ridewithme38

I'm considering ordering one within the next couple years...can you add me as number 157?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Ridewithme38 said:


> I'm considering ordering one within the next couple years...can you add me as number 157?


Lol. There will be more ROAKs to come. Don't have to rush :hihi: Why wait, get them now! :biggrin:


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

*I have officially moved ROAK #1 to SnS. If anyone else would like to participate, feel free to do so here: 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=180733 

Good luck! *


----------



## Bananariot

I posted a question in lighting about what light to use and I forgot about asking the question here first for my 12 gallon long!!!!

I have a coralife 36" fixture
-I'm putting it directly on top of my tank. 
-I'm growing marsilea minuta and s. repens
-No CO2 

1. Should I use both bulb sockets?
2. Which bulbs should I get?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Bananariot said:


> I posted a question in lighting about what light to use and I forgot about asking the question here first for my 12 gallon long!!!!
> 
> I have a coralife 36" fixture
> -I'm putting it directly on top of my tank.
> -I'm growing marsilea minuta and s. repens
> -No CO2
> 
> 1. Should I use both bulb sockets?
> 2. Which bulbs should I get?


I have actually asked this question before and Hoppy, the aquarium lighting guru told me it was way too much. Even with my setup right now, 2 (13W) clip lights sitting 3 inches above the water surface and about 10 inches about the substrate is considered medium lighting which requires minimal CO2. I think it would be possible with the 36" fixture if you have really high CO2 and have the light hanging at least a 3-4 inches above the water surface. 

Here is the link to the thread when I asked the question: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=149107


----------



## Bananariot

I'm in trouble because I am not gonna be able to get another light and I don't wanna waste this one I just bought.........so I'm gonna give 6700k a go with only one tube. And buy 5 ottos to combat the algae lmao....

I might setup a CO2 system....I have a paintball CO2 canister, paintball regulator.......just need diffuser and bubble counter.
However, another problem becomes being able to grow a successful TT colony in there. 

It's come to my understanding that the best shrimp production comes from no CO2...


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes

I decided to make a reef out of my 12 long...so far I have an Aquaclear 20, a Koralia nano, an Odyssea t5HO with 78 watts mounted on some mounts I found that were for my Hagen Glo that is now on my 55. I do have a 13.3 Mr. Aqua rimless on order  That'll be for cherry shrimp and celestial pearl danios.


----------



## Bananariot

if_fishes_were_wishes said:


> I decided to make a reef out of my 12 long...so far I have an Aquaclear 20, a Koralia nano, an Odyssea t5HO with 78 watts mounted on some mounts I found that were for my Hagen Glo that is now on my 55. I do have a 13.3 Mr. Aqua rimless on order  That'll be for cherry shrimp and celestial pearl danios.


Nice. 

Anyone know of good cheap CO2 diffusers, bubble counters, and co2 indicators?

I see some diffusers have bubble counters in built but how does that work? Do you just count the bubbles that go in the spirals?


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes

Bananariot said:


> Nice.
> 
> Anyone know of good cheap CO2 diffusers, bubble counters, and co2 indicators?
> 
> I see some diffusers have bubble counters in built but how does that work? Do you just count the bubbles that go in the spirals?


I can't answer the question about bubble counters, but ebay has cheap stuff - really good prices and free shipping on a lot of things too. I've also been getting a lot from Amazon using my student Prime membership for free 2 day shipping.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

if_fishes_were_wishes said:


> I can't answer the question about bubble counters, but ebay has cheap stuff - really good prices and free shipping on a lot of things too. I've also been getting a lot from Amazon using my student Prime membership for free 2 day shipping.


I agree, things like bubble counters and drop checkers, go with the generics off eBay, much cheaper. Just buy solutions you can trust for the drop checkers and you are all set. True the UpAqua drop checker looks much more nicely made, but its use is to tell you the pH which is solely based on the proper solution, not how nice the glass looks. The craftsmanship - as long as its made correctly - contribute 0% to that :biggrin:


----------



## Bananariot

NeoShrimp said:


> I agree, things like bubble counters and drop checkers, go with the generics off eBay, much cheaper. Just buy solutions you can trust for the drop checkers and you are all set. True the UpAqua drop checker looks much more nicely made, but its use is to tell you the pH which is solely based on the proper solution, not how nice the glass looks. The craftsmanship - as long as its made correctly - contribute 0% to that :biggrin:


Do you guys think I should get a diffuser + bubble counter all in one, like those spirally ceramic diffusers.....

or should I get them separate?


----------



## bigd603

Bananariot said:


> Do you guys think I should get a diffuser + bubble counter all in one, like those spirally ceramic diffusers.....
> 
> or should I get them separate?


I would think that since these tanks are so short, a bubble counter/diffuser combo would be too tall and not give the CO2 bubbles enough time to get absorbed by the water. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bananariot

bigd603 said:


> I would think that since these tanks are so short, a bubble counter/diffuser combo would be too tall and not give the CO2 bubbles enough time to get absorbed by the water.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That's a good call....
grr so hesitant about setting this co2 system up b/c I've heard that if done wrong the paintball system will blow up and own me :x


----------



## sayurasem

I have use those spiral diffuser. They kinda suck plus it can break on the U point of the pipe. (I broke 2 already).

I use "Super CO2 diffuser ATOMIZER" bought it from my lfs. You can find one at eBay item number: 280714185235


----------



## Bananariot

Aye this co2 business is a lot more complicated than my old hagen yeast bottle business. >.>

So I only have a pball regulator and tank....
so that leaves....

1. Diffuser
2. Bubble Counter
3. CO2 piping- I heard I can get this at like home depot just called poly urethane hosing? do they sell it in a small size?
4. Co2 indicator- glass or plastic one?
5. CO2 indicator fluid

or can I just buy a 3 in 1 diffuser/bubble counter/check valve. I see those on ebay.


----------



## bigd603

How many pots of HC do you think it would take to cover the bottom of one of these tanks?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

bigd603 said:


> How many pots of HC do you think it would take to cover the bottom of one of these tanks?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


A whole lot. Lol. Join our RAOK here as a member of our club and get a chance to win a 4"+ diameter portion which is about 3 pots worth 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=180733&page=2

Good luck! :biggrin:


----------



## sayurasem

Bananariot said:


> Aye this co2 business is a lot more complicated than my old hagen yeast bottle business. >.>
> 
> So I only have a pball regulator and tank....
> so that leaves....
> 
> 1. Diffuser
> 2. Bubble Counter
> 3. CO2 piping- I heard I can get this at like home depot just called poly urethane hosing? do they sell it in a small size?
> 4. Co2 indicator- glass or plastic one?
> 5. CO2 indicator fluid
> 
> or can I just buy a 3 in 1 diffuser/bubble counter/check valve. I see those on ebay.



Alright this is my creation http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=1589995&postcount=1837

This is the thread where I learn all about DIY paintball. I know its 134 pages of threads right now so I'll simplyfy for you. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=115850

1. Diffuser - eBay item # 280714185235 - $13.99
2. Glass bubble counter AND check valve - eBay item # 180688825036 - $6.20
3. Watts 1/4 in. x 10 ft. PVC Tubing (Model # SVGE10) - $3.11
4. Glass drop checker (I like nano, they are smaller) - eBay item # 250764322995 - $5.99 + $5 shipping
5. 4DKH water - eBay item # 230775438930 - $5 + $2.50 shipping

there you go


----------



## Bananariot

Thanks for listing everything out. I managed to talk to nilocg and got a great deal on everything I need for $35 shipped. I may go and buy the diffuser you linked though....looks snazzy.


----------



## sayurasem

Bananariot said:


> Thanks for listing everything out. I managed to talk to nilocg and got a great deal on everything I need for $35 shipped. I may go and buy the diffuser you linked though....looks snazzy.


Yup I love it. it wont break unlike glass diffuser U bend.


----------



## Bananariot

sayurasem said:


> Yup I love it. it wont break unlike glass diffuser U bend.


hehe...oh when you first setup the system do you fully close the needle valve with the top valve open when screwing on the bottle? Then you open the top valve?


----------



## sayurasem

Bananariot said:


> hehe...oh when you first setup the system do you fully close the needle valve with the top valve open when screwing on the bottle? Then you open the top valve?


I close all valves when screwing the asa valve. Then open the Asa first, read the gauge pressure the. Open the needle valve slowly.


----------



## mythin

I know a few of us use the Odyssea T5HO 78watt fixture on these tanks. I have an idea that will let me keep it closer to the substrate and both lights on. I just cut a sheet of parchment paper to cover the reflector side, it diffuses the light but lets enough through. I am going to have to experiment with how much light is actually making it through. I may add a second layer and see if it gets even dimmer, but I think maybe only 1 layer is enough.


----------



## meowschwitz

mythin said:


> I know a few of us use the Odyssea T5HO 78watt fixture on these tanks. I have an idea that will let me keep it closer to the substrate and both lights on. I just cut a sheet of parchment paper to cover the reflector side, it diffuses the light but lets enough through. I am going to have to experiment with how much light is actually making it through. I may add a second layer and see if it gets even dimmer, but I think maybe only 1 layer is enough.


Or you can even get some window film tint and stick it to the acrylic panel that covers the fixture.

http://www.tapplastics.com/product/window_films/window_tint_films/auto_window_tint_films/314


----------



## lipadj46

mythin said:


> I know a few of us use the Odyssea T5HO 78watt fixture on these tanks. I have an idea that will let me keep it closer to the substrate and both lights on. I just cut a sheet of parchment paper to cover the reflector side, it diffuses the light but lets enough through. I am going to have to experiment with how much light is actually making it through. I may add a second layer and see if it gets even dimmer, but I think maybe only 1 layer is enough.


I tape computer paper to the acrylic cover on my odyssea over my discus tank and it is still pretty bright.


----------



## Bananariot

There's no risk of fire with these things?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Final call on the RAOK everybody!!!

The drawing is going to be for later today 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=180733


----------



## Bananariot

If we really need people, I guess I can go outta my way and take spots 19,24,26,and 29 as well.


----------



## sunyang730

Bananariot said:


> If we really need people, I'll guess I can go outta my way and take spots 19,24,26,and 29 as well.


SOOOO nice of you


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Bananariot said:


> If we really need people, I guess I can go outta my way and take spots 19,24,26,and 29 as well.


Lol. Yes, close the deal already right? That works. Will let my bf choose a number tonight.


----------



## Steveboos

I can official say i'm a 12 Gallon Rimless owner now!

Here's the pictures...


----------



## Bananariot

Beautiful tank!!!!!


----------



## Caleb19

I gotta tell ya. The more and more I look at these puppies, I want one myself!


----------



## sayurasem

Steveboos said:


> I can official say i'm a 12 Gallon Rimless owner now!
> 
> Here's the pictures...


Detail on the hanging please


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Caleb19 said:


> I gotta tell ya. The more and more I look at these puppies, I want one myself!


Why hesitate? Participate! :biggrin:


----------



## mythin

Parchment paper goes into the oven at 400 degrees and doesnt burn, no risk of it burning next to the light. 


Bananariot said:


> There's no risk of fire with these things?


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes

Welcome!!! Don't I know you from somewhere  ? Lovin' that setup!


Steveboos said:


> I can official say i'm a 12 Gallon Rimless owner now!
> 
> Here's the pictures...


----------



## bigd603

I'll take a spot on the RAOK! If someone could just tell me what it means....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bananariot

bigd603 said:


> I'll take a spot on the RAOK! If someone could just tell me what it means....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Random Act of Kindness- Basically free stuff. lol
I think the RAOK ended a couple of days ago.


----------



## Steveboos

if_fishes_were_wishes said:


> Welcome!!! Don't I know you from somewhere  ? Lovin' that setup!


Why hello there!!! I am about to post up pictures of the other tanks soon, just getting a new 55 gallon setup at the moment... That's number 6 in the house...

Thanks everyone for the compliments. This is just one of my many planted tanks.


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes

Had a goby jump out - found out they're really good jumpers 
I also have a cat that is too curious...I bet he startled the goby and out he jumped.

So, I bought a 30" glass top - just $22 at Petsmart and modified it to fit the top. I took off the hinge - it was blocking light, then cut the flexible strip to fit the ends, to hold the 2 pieces of glass together. Voila. It works! 

Sits right on the rim and I can rest easy that the new blenny won't jump out and will stop kitty from going fishing. There's about a 1.5 inch opening at each end - plenty of room for my filter and light mounts.

Its a nice fix for those who want to keep water from evaporating so quickly or if you have very feisty, active fish!


----------



## big_trucks_1985

ok i like these tanks and i would love to get a few raok's where can i buy a 12 gallon rimless


----------



## sayurasem

Whaduup pepol?


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes

$5 shipping deal is back on Amazon! The tank is $71.99. Total is $77.24!

http://www.amazon.com/Aqua-Gallon-F...id=1341684525&sr=8-4&keywords=mr+aqua+rimless

The 13.3 bowfront is $65.99 + $5.25 shipping too:

http://www.amazon.com/Gallons-Frame...762&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=mr+aqua+13+gallon


----------



## wetbizquit

mmmmmmm next two tanks i think i will get.... both the 12 and the bow.... was going to buy a 12, but i bought 2 20L at petco instead....

77$ for one tank, 12g
or
21$ (after tax) for two tanks, 20g

couldnt resist the 1$ sale but 12L is next!!! (once my wife calms down...... next year probably)


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

wetbizquit said:


> mmmmmmm next two tanks i think i will get.... both the 12 and the bow.... was going to buy a 12, but i bought 2 20L at petco instead....
> 
> 77$ for one tank, 12g
> or
> 21$ (after tax) for two tanks, 20g
> 
> couldnt resist the 1$ sale but 12L is next!!! (once my wife calms down...... next year probably)


You should really get a 12L and join our club! 

I am confused on the 20G though, aren't they $1 per gallon so if you got 2, that is $40+tax? Unless you got a coupon that saves you 50% off your purchases that would make sense.

Would you mind sharing with us? :hihi:


----------



## wetbizquit

NeoShrimp said:


> You should really get a 12L and join our club!
> 
> I am confused on the 20G though, aren't they $1 per gallon so if you got 2, that is $40+tax? Unless you got a coupon that saves you 50% off your purchases that would make sense.
> 
> Would you mind sharing with us? :hihi:


i stole one :hihi:

just kidding, your right sorry, i cant wait to join, i just couldnt get one knowing i could have got 4 20g longs for the same price.... since they will be used for breeding CRS i went with the 20's

but seriously the 12L is worth it, one of my favorite rimless tanks


----------



## sayurasem

i got myself a 20L too!

Don't know what to do with it LOL... :help:


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes

sayurasem said:


> i got myself a 20L too!
> 
> Don't know what to do with it LOL... :help:


Hehe, so did I 

Maybe I'll try to de-rim it...


----------



## jeffvmd

CalmSeasQuest said:


> Sorry - After 20 years of reefing, I'm conditioned to immediately destroy all receipts and/or recollection of costs. :biggrin:
> 
> Still waiting on my ADA shipment, I should be to provide Aquasoil and Power sand estimates.


lol.
I tried to keep tab when I was beginning at reefing. You'll just go crazy
Trying to figure out why budget just gets way out of hand so fast. 




if_fishes_were_wishes said:


> I decided to make a reef out of my 12 long...so far I have an Aquaclear 20, a Koralia nano, an Odyssea t5HO with 78 watts mounted on some mounts I found that were for my Hagen Glo that is now on my 55. I do have a 13.3 Mr. Aqua rimless on order  That'll be for cherry shrimp and celestial pearl danios.


Shoulda gone with a sump and have the tank drilled. if I were to start over my 12g reef I'll have it drilled for a more cleaner look.
Just got a deal on boostLEDs and replaced my beamswork reefbright fixture. I like the colortemp on the boosts better now.


----------



## sayurasem

so what happen to the raok?


----------



## Bananariot

sayurasem said:


> so what happen to the raok?


Someone won already. lol.


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes

Nah, no drilling for me  just the thought is terrifying and I've spent enough! The setup works great and fits anywhere...I'm really happy with it.


----------



## meowschwitz

Bananariot said:


> Someone won already. lol.


Didn't even realise that ended...


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

I should have posted on here with who won the RAOK. Sorry!!!

Should we do another RAOK drawing, any members up for it yet?


----------



## sunyang730

You know I am ready


----------



## rocksmom

So my husband and I went to a lfs today to get some microrasboras and came out with this:










We're arguing now about who actually gets it. He wants to use it for a nano reef and I want to use it for a shrimp tank. They had two and he said to get both. Now I'm kind of wishing we had. I guess I'll have to wait and see who wins to find out if I actually get to be in the club or not. :wink:


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes

I have to say, I am LOVING my mini reef! I say get the Amazon deal - shipping is very reasonable, then you can have both shrimp and a reef


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

rocksmom said:


> So my husband and I went to a lfs today to get some microrasboras and came out with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're arguing now about who actually gets it. He wants to use it for a nano reef and I want to use it for a shrimp tank. They had two and he said to get both. Now I'm kind of wishing we had. I guess I'll have to wait and see who wins to find out if I actually get to be in the club or not. :wink:


Just this short and sweet statement to your husband and he'll get it. "Happy wife, happy life"


----------



## rocksmom

NeoShrimp said:


> Just this short and sweet statement to your husband and he'll get it. "Happy wife, happy life"


Haha, we'll see. I feel bad because I already have way more tanks than he does. More expensive too. This would be my fourth rimless and like 6th or 7th total, including a massive 135g I'm still working on.

What? I don't have a problem.


----------



## meowschwitz

rocksmom said:


> What? I don't have a problem.


Of course not. None of us do... :icon_wink


----------



## larcat

I have joined your secret treehouse club.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1944690&posted=1#post1944690


----------



## Romagjack

*Source for FW Shrimp*

Any recommendations for a good source of different varieties of shrimp. I have some cherries, but would like red crystals or other varieties. Thanks.


----------



## meowschwitz

Try sellers here on TPT in the For Sale/Trade and Sponsor forums. Also, there are some reputable sellers on Aquabid and eBay.


----------



## bigd603

How many fish would you say one of these tanks could hold? I currently have 6 green neon tetras, 2 celestial pearl danios and I plan on getting 4 more for a total of 12. Would you guys say that's the upper limit for this tank or could I get some more? I would love to cap off the tank with some white mountain clouds as well.


----------



## meowschwitz

bigd603 said:


> How many fish would you say one of these tanks could hold? I currently have 6 green neon tetras, 2 celestial pearl danios and I plan on getting 4 more for a total of 12. Would you guys say that's the upper limit for this tank or could I get some more? I would love to cap off the tank with some white mountain clouds as well.


Depends on the amount/quality of filtration, actual water volume, plant density, your tolerance/ability to perform water changes/tank maintenance. 12 small fish like neons and CPDs would be fine; if you add, say, 6 white clouds for a total of 18 small fish, it should still be okay. Just don't overfeed, and remember to check parameters frequently. If nitrate levels become too high, you might want to remove some fish, increase filtration, or do more water changes.

With substrate and hardscape, 12 gallons won't be 12 gallons anymore. If you have more plants, the tank will be better at sustaining itself and handling a larger bioload since plants do quite a bit of sucking up nitrates and such. 

Also, these are all schooling fish, so having 18 of just one species, instead of 6 of each kind, would be better for the fishies. :icon_bigg

And remember that this is a pretty shallow tank at 10", so be aware that jumpers may take advantage of that, i.e. you might need a lid!


----------



## Romagjack

*How many fish*

I have been balancing the bioload for many months. The tank is well established with lots of plants and I use 2 AquaClear 30's for filtration and have a plexiglass lid for jumpers (and cats). It's a no stress tank with fish that all get along. 5 neons, 3 otos, 3 gold tetras, 3 cherry barbs (great algae eaters), 2 bloodfin tetras, and 2 kuhli loaches for scavengers. I also have 3 nerite snails that do a great job. I do a 30%^ water change every 3 weeks. Some of the fish are really old but the younger, more feisty characters respect their elders! I think the shallow design of the tank with lots of surface area make it a great show tank that allows for more fish than a conventional tank. Just add the fish slowly, monitor the parameters, and you will gradually find the point of optimal fish.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

:biggrin:

Tricky Otto


----------



## rocksmom

So I'm officially joining the club. We made a deal that my husband gets to take over my 25g cube and turn it into a reef tank and I get the 12 long! Possibly two of them end to end.

Quick question, I'm planning on doing HOBs on both ends, do you think I need AC30s? Or will AC20s be enough to get decent flow?


----------



## ps3steveo

These are impossible to find in the UK and I want one so bad.


----------



## Romagjack

*Go with the AC30's*

Quick question, I'm planning on doing HOBs on both ends, do you think I need AC30s? Or will AC20s be enough to get decent flow?[/QUOTE]

I went with 2 AC30s. Definitely not too much flow even at the max flow setting. I don't think you'd get enough circulation to the center surface with the AC20s. I had debated the 20s also, but glad I went larger.


----------



## rocksmom

Romagjack said:


> I went with 2 AC30s. Definitely not too much flow even at the max flow setting. I don't think you'd get enough circulation to the center surface with the AC20s. I had debated the 20s also, but glad I went larger.


Do you not have a problem with the "waterfall" disturbing the substrate? Or is it not bad if you keep the water level up?


----------



## Bananariot

rocksmom said:


> Do you not have a problem with the "waterfall" disturbing the substrate? Or is it not bad if you keep the water level up?


Water level up and you should be fine....


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

rocksmom said:


> Do you not have a problem with the "waterfall" disturbing the substrate? Or is it not bad if you keep the water level up?


For this styled tank, best is to have 2 HOB at both ends if you can't get a canister with spray bar to be in the middle somewhere. What my bf and I did when we redid our tank is hook up both of our zoomeds to a custom spray bar that is 33" long. Yes, 33" long with 19 holes so we get water circulation going through at least 95% of our tank. 

Works like a charm! No dead spots, water is crystal clear and no algae whatsoever. Wish we had gone this route from the start and the HC would have been saved. Oh well, its a learning experience so if we happen to get another 12 long, we will know what to do :biggrin:


----------



## rocksmom

I'd like to do a canister instead of the two HOBs, but my canister is currently on the 25g. To move it to the 12 the 25 would be without a filter for awhile. I just asked on the shrimp subforum, but I'll ask here too. Do you guys think the 25g would be okay without a filter for a couple weeks? It has 4 adult otos (which I'll move), oto fry, the shrimp, and some snails.


----------



## Bananariot

rocksmom said:


> I'd like to do a canister instead of the two HOBs, but my canister is currently on the 25g. To move it to the 12 the 25 would be without a filter for awhile. I just asked on the shrimp subforum, but I'll ask here too. Do you guys think the 25g would be okay without a filter for a couple weeks? It has 4 adult otos (which I'll move), oto fry, the shrimp, and some snails.


Probably will be fine, just airstone it.


----------



## meowschwitz

NeoShrimp said:


> For this styled tank, best is to have 2 HOB at both ends if you can't get a canister with spray bar to be in the middle somewhere. What my bf and I did when we redid our tank is hook up both of our zoomeds to a custom spray bar that is 33" long. Yes, 33" long with 19 holes so we get water circulation going through at least 95% of our tank.
> 
> Works like a charm! No dead spots, water is crystal clear and no algae whatsoever. Wish we had gone this route from the start and the HC would have been saved. Oh well, its a learning experience so if we happen to get another 12 long, we will know what to do :biggrin:


Any tips on making a custom spraybar?


----------



## rocksmom

Bananariot said:


> Probably will be fine, just airstone it.


Sounds good, I'll do that. I actually have an AC20 that's on a cycled 5g I can put on it as well. Forgot all about that.



meowschwitz said:


> Any tips on making a custom spraybar?


I've made some, both spray bars and the lily pipe type outflow. I just got some rigid tubing from tapplastics.com and heated it with a $14 heat gun to bend it. Here's a tutorial if you're going to be bending/heating: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=99443


----------



## meowschwitz

rocksmom said:


> I've made some, both spray bars and the lily pipe type outflow. I just got some rigid tubing from tapplastics.com and heated it with a $14 heat gun to bend it. Here's a tutorial if you're going to be bending/heating: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=99443


Sweet, thanks. I'll try that out. 

Does anyone know where to get clear suction cups that can support 1/2" tubing? All I can find are black ones that Eheim canisters use.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

meowschwitz said:


> Any tips on making a custom spraybar?


Mine is very straight forward. No need for bending or anything  I'll post pictures later on with my next journal update


----------



## somewhatshocked

Most of the aquatics outlets on eBay have them and I've found them at Foster & Smith, Amazon and Big Al's.

There are also tons of custom spray bars in various tank journals on TPT. I've got one in my 12gal long (see the journal link in my signature).



meowschwitz said:


> Sweet, thanks. I'll try that out.
> 
> Does anyone know where to get clear suction cups that can support 1/2" tubing? All I can find are black ones that Eheim canisters use.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

somewhatshocked said:


> Most of the aquatics outlets on eBay have them and I've found them at Foster & Smith, Amazon and Big Al's.
> 
> There are also tons of custom spray bars in various tank journals on TPT. I've got one in my 12gal long (see the journal link in my signature).


Jake! I noticed in you are missing a very important link in your signature. HINT: It ends in Club :biggrin:


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes

Here's some updated pics of my little 12 long gem as a reef - if anyone's interested  Plus some of my 13.3 Mr. Aqua shrimp playground


----------



## sayurasem

I love these tanks!


----------



## bigd603

http://greenleafaquariums.com/inflow-outflow-pipes/cal-fluxus-nano.html

Has anyone tried this lily pipe? What are your thoughts? Did it provide enough circulation throughout the tank? I am considering getting it or the Do!Aqua poppy, but I am thinking the Poppy might reduce flow too much. I have an Eheim 2213, would that be powerful enough?


----------



## larcat

Here is what I will be trying










In this tank: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=183707



bigd603 said:


> http://greenleafaquariums.com/inflow-outflow-pipes/cal-fluxus-nano.html
> 
> Has anyone tried this lily pipe? What are your thoughts? Did it provide enough circulation throughout the tank? I am considering getting it or the Do!Aqua poppy, but I am thinking the Poppy might reduce flow too much. I have an Eheim 2213, would that be powerful enough?


----------



## bigd603

larcat said:


> Here is what I will be trying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this tank: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=183707


Interesting. You will have to let us know how it works. What parts did you use to make it?


----------



## larcat

One of my LFS has bins of inflow/outflow parts, mostly for salt water people.



bigd603 said:


> Interesting. You will have to let us know how it works. What parts did you use to make it?


----------



## bigd603

What do you guys think would work best for tanks like ours? 

Lily pipes?

Custom spray bars spanning the length of the tank like this one:
http://plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=1956939&postcount=25

Jet pipes?

Or custom creations like what larcat has?


----------



## larcat

The obvious answer, assuming you are using a relatively beefy canister, is a full length spraybar, like somewhatshocked and others have done.

The only reason I am not doing one in my tank is that it will be viewable from both long sides, which isn't a restriction that most people have with this format of tank.

If mine had a long side against one wall, I would do a full length spray bar for sure.

Mine has an additional restriction in that the primary piece of hardscape will stick straight up to the top of the tank, bang in the center, so I need flow on both long sides in order not to have massive deadspots.

The custom creation was $3 bucks in parts btw 





bigd603 said:


> What do you guys think would work best for tanks like ours?
> 
> Lily pipes?
> 
> Custom spray bars spanning the length of the tank like this one:
> http://plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=1956939&postcount=25
> 
> Jet pipes?
> 
> Or custom creations like what larcat has?


----------



## bigd603

Yeah looking at your scape, what you made seems like a great solution. And that is the primary point here: there is no single solution for everyone. Each tank is a unique ecosystem with unique requirements. Part of the challenge and fun is figuring out what works best for the little worlds we are creating. 

I think I'm going to try the DIY spray bar. A 3 foot tube is like 3 bucks at Tap plastics. Heck while I'm at it I'll just get two And try making that DIY lily pipe that someone here created and see which works best.




larcat said:


> The obvious answer, assuming you are using a relatively beefy canister, is a full length spraybar, like somewhatshocked and others have done.
> 
> The only reason I am not doing one in my tank is that it will be viewable from both long sides, which isn't a restriction that most people have with this format of tank.
> 
> If mine had a long side against one wall, I would do a full length spray bar for sure.
> 
> Mine has an additional restriction in that the primary piece of hardscape will stick straight up to the top of the tank, bang in the center, so I need flow on both long sides in order not to have massive deadspots.
> 
> The custom creation was $3 bucks in parts btw


----------



## larcat

Good luck with the DIY lily!

I have made a few. Patience is the key!

Post pics 

-Larcat



bigd603 said:


> Yeah looking at your scape, what you made seems like a great solution. And that is the primary point here: there is no single solution for everyone. Each tank is a unique ecosystem with unique requirements. Part of the challenge and fun is figuring out what works best for the little worlds we are creating.
> 
> I think I'm going to try the DIY spray bar. A 3 foot tube is like 3 bucks at Tap plastics. Heck while I'm at it I'll just get two And try making that DIY lily pipe that someone here created and see which works best.


----------



## larcat

So!

What height are people hanging their Double Brights above this tank?

Calculating off of Somewhatshocked's FTSs, he's got his about 7 inches above the rim, and isn't having algae issues.

This is about the height I calculated for ~ 35 PAR from Marineland's numbers, which is I think a good target for a non-Co2 setup, as mine will be.

What about everyone else?


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L

I had the cal aqua lily pipe which didnt provide enough flow
i made a jet style pipe which gave plenty of flow throughout the tank.


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes

In my 12 long reef, which needs a lot of flow, I have an Aquaclear 50 at one end and a Koralia nano 240 powerhead at the other. Lots of surface movement across the tank. I also put a little Red Sea pump at the end with the Aquaclear. This is overkill for a planted tank, maybe switching out the Koralia for a smaller pump would be more ideal, and take away the small pump under the Aquaclear.

Personally, for planted, I'd do the long spray bar.


----------



## larcat

Ach1Ll3sH33L said:


> I had the cal aqua lily pipe which didnt provide enough flow
> i made a jet style pipe which gave plenty of flow throughout the tank.


What kind of filter?


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L

larcat said:


> What kind of filter?


aquatop cf 300


----------



## julianmuerto

This seems to be the best place to introduce myself. Been doing this for a little while now. I found the Mr. Aqua 12g L on amazon whilst shopping for a co2 system (paintball). After a couple weeks of allocating the money i finally received my aquarium. Let me tell you how AWESOME this aquarium is. Out of all the aquariums i have owned, this is by far my favorite. Ill be downgrading from a 16gallon to this. gonna move some fish around. But i am excited for this new world im about to create. 

The plants im using will probably be cryps, watersprite (which nearly died when i moved into an apartment.) DHG, HC, Anubis, and maybe some moss. Doing this DSM for a while, im on week one right now. Well see how long my patience lasts. Or whenever i have money to build a stand. Co2 injection via a paintball system using the UP-Aqua Simple regulator...

Lighting, ill be upgrading from two cfl shoplights to three. I'm wanting to experiment with having different par values in different spots. based on the wattage and needs of plants. It seems like a lot of work. My hypothesis is that i could grow plants at their respective lighting needs and nearly zero out a chance of growing algae. less wasted light, less light the algae would use is what im thinking. 

Filtration, im using two HOB on my 16gl, one is for 30gl the other is for 10-20. Im thinking the 30gl one would be better for this. If i see less circulation ill probably add the second filter back. Up until i buy a canister. 

Stocking Im moving over my neon tetras, ottos, female betta, and ghost shrimp. 









the sketch


----------



## sayurasem

nice island!


----------



## meowschwitz

Just a little update on mine:


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes

meowschwitz said:


> Just a little update on mine:


Love it! The tank looks HUGE due to the nice scale of the hard scape! Perfection  can't wait to see it filled!


----------



## Kai808

*12 gallon Journal list*

I did a little search on this site for 12 gallon journals to make it easier to see the different styles. I also found the original 12 gallon thread that started 2 years ago... but didn't take off like this one.

The official 12 gallon long thread

Sorry if I missed anyone and I also shortened the titles. Enjoy!

g33tar's 12g Mr.Aqua -First planted tank g33tar
Lara's 12 gallon long 'Tango'--new pic 2/9 Amazonfish
Ranbaral: 12g long, Iwagumi on a budget Ranbaral
MR. Aqua's 12g Long Iwagumi Madness II the end! defiant
Alan's Mr Aqua 12 gallon long auski
El Funko's Ubiquitous 12G Long El Funko
Panoramic Mountain Scape - CRS Habitat ADA
12G Long shrimp & tiny fish tank/very expensive cat water dish Kosey929
Miss My's 1st Iwagumi Journal: Mr. Aqua 12 Gallon Long NeoShrimp
12 Gallon Long Rimless "Escape" manualfocus
12 gallon long coffee table tank smracer31
micr0's 12 Gallon Long micr0
The Black Gate GLA 12 long Iwagumi endgin28
12 gallon long first timer cdunson82
 somewhatshocked
[URL=http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=167396]Ach1lL3s 12 long White Mountain Ach1lL3s
G's 12g long planted with driftwood dasob85
Ray's 12 Gallon Loooooooong sayurasem
YellowSno's 12 gallon long... yellowsno
Meow's 12G Long — "Triple Summit" meowschwitz.
First planted 12g Long (56K warning) _FC
Mythin's Mr. Aqua 12 Gallon Long mythin
2 Gallon Long Banana Bananariot
CalmSeasQuest's 12G Long Iwagumi CalmSeasQuest
="Bees Playground" Anh's Mr Aqua 12G Long=- Anhvu
Another guy... Another 12g long... Another DSM Kai808
Mr. Aqua 12 Gallon Long Mountainscape. In DSM. Need Co2 advice… larcat
rocksmom's 12 Long Blue Velvet Haven rocksmom


----------



## micr0

nice work! Look forward to checking them all out.


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes

Thank you for those links! I'll definitely check them out


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Kai808 said:


> I did a little search on this site for 12 gallon journals to make it easier to see the different styles. I also found the original 12 gallon thread that started 2 years ago... but didn't take off like this one.


Thank you for this!!! :biggrin: 

Now I am curious to know, any members would like to vote to have all these links posted in the OP?


----------



## larcat

I'm kinda surprised none of the makes have started doing large tanks with similar proportions....


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes

NeoShrimp said:


> Thank you for this!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Now I am curious to know, any members would like to vote to have all these links posted in the OP?


I think that'd be a great idea


----------



## sayurasem

Thank you for the list NeoShrimp! What about putting the list on the first page  

The list has helped me so much to browse over all the 12 gallon journals for more inspiration!

Keep them updated guys!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

We should try to get all the hobbiest on that list to be a part of our club yes?


----------



## Kai808

NeoShrimp said:


> Thank you for this!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Now I am curious to know, any members would like to vote to have all these links posted in the OP?


No problem. I just hope it helps everyone as much as it helped me. :thumbsup: For posting in the OP.


----------



## rocksmom

Another :thumbsup: for adding to the OP.


----------



## somewhatshocked

There are several larger tanks with similar shapes. 30gal long, 180gal, et al.



larcat said:


> I'm kinda surprised none of the makes have started doing large tanks with similar proportions....


----------



## Bananariot

Going smaller with the same proportions  

3 gallon longs by deep blue


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes

Bananariot said:


> Going smaller with the same proportions
> 
> 3 gallon longs by deep blue


oooh...that sounds awesome.

There's also the Petco 6.6 gallon bookshelf tank. Long and lean.


----------



## k3xx

oh, wow are these beautiful! I want one so badly but i just dont have the space!!


----------



## somewhatshocked

Yet. You don't have the space _yet_. :biggrin:



k3xx said:


> oh, wow are these beautiful! I want one so badly but i just dont have the space!!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Kai808 said:


> No problem. I just hope it helps everyone as much as it helped me. :thumbsup: For posting in the OP.


:biggrin:



rocksmom said:


> Another :thumbsup: for adding to the OP.


:biggrin:


----------



## cashman

Jumping in. Ordered from MD yesterday, shipped yesterday, sched to be here Tuesday. Was looking at the Finnex Ray 2 36". I know it would need to be suspended, according to the mfr's PAR readings, around 12-18" above the tank. Anyone else done this?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

cashman said:


> Jumping in. Ordered from MD yesterday, shipped yesterday, sched to be here Tuesday. Was looking at the Finnex Ray 2 36". I know it would need to be suspended, according to the mfr's PAR readings, around 12-18" above the tank. Anyone else done this?


Another order from MD. We should really get discounts from this club or they should all send up something from this thread alone.

*I have an idea, should I email them requesting for some sort of "gift" I can ROAK to all the members? * :bounce:


----------



## mayphly

Mine should be here by Friday along with an Eheim 2215. I racked my brain for about a week just trying to decide on which filter. I scored a really nice piece of mazanita from FrenchFry along with some plants in the sns which will fit nicely in this tank. Anyways, I'll be posting a journal once I get it started.


----------



## the_intricacy

Also jumping in. Actually, by circumstances (I explain in my journal) I actually now have two. So here are a handful of questions:

1) What is everyone using for stands these days? I understand the mr aqua stand is d/c. Who has a DIY stand for this tank, and link please?

2) What do people recommend for a mid-range costing light? I wanted to move from T5s to LED in this tank, but the prices are intimidating. I also don't want to run so many lights that our electricity bill goes sky high, or the feds decide to raid my house!

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1965879#post1965879


----------



## larcat

From all my reading at on Tom Barr's site, and from peoples experiences here, I decided on the Marineland because it is LESS light than the Ray 2, or Fugeray. The Ray 2s, if the par data is right, REALLY pump out alot of light.

What did you decide to go with?



cashman said:


> Jumping in. Ordered from MD yesterday, shipped yesterday, sched to be here Tuesday. Was looking at the Finnex Ray 2 36". I know it would need to be suspended, according to the mfr's PAR readings, around 12-18" above the tank. Anyone else done this?


----------



## rocksmom

larcat said:


> From all my reading at on Tom Barr's site, and from peoples experiences here, I decided on the Marineland because it is LESS light than the Ray 2, or Fugeray. The Ray 2s, if the par data is right, REALLY pump out alot of light.
> 
> What did you decide to go with?


That's why I decided against the Ray 2 as well even though it came in the correct length. Deciding between the Marineland and the Fugeray came down purely to cosmetics for me since the pricing was similar. I considered the Archaea clip on LEDs that AFA sells, but they cost a lot more and I couldn't find many positive reviews.


----------



## cashman

larcat said:


> From all my reading at on Tom Barr's site, and from peoples experiences here, I decided on the Marineland because it is LESS light than the Ray 2, or Fugeray. The Ray 2s, if the par data is right, REALLY pump out alot of light.
> 
> What did you decide to go with?


haven't decided yet, going to do some more looking at the marineland. I may try to rebirth my 2.5g as a release valve while I research to setup this one right.


----------



## cashman

rocksmom said:


> That's why I decided against the Ray 2 as well even though it came in the correct length. Deciding between the Marineland and the Fugeray came down purely to cosmetics for me since the pricing was similar. I considered the Archaea clip on LEDs that AFA sells, but they cost a lot more and I couldn't find many positive reviews.


I assume you have the Fugeray suspended above the tank due to it's 30" length.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Yep - it's one of the few situations where a Marineland Double Bright fixture necessitates CO2 when it's placed directly on top of a tank.

Regardless of the fixture one goes with, I think these tanks look their best when lighting is suspended and the top rim is clear of obstruction.



larcat said:


> From all my reading at on Tom Barr's site, and from peoples experiences here, I decided on the Marineland because it is LESS light than the Ray 2, or Fugeray. The Ray 2s, if the par data is right, REALLY pump out alot of light.


----------



## larcat

For sure. I'm going to need to do a lid for mine regardless though.

Lexan or glass?




somewhatshocked said:


> Yep - it's one of the few situations where a Marineland Double Bright fixture necessitates CO2 when it's placed directly on top of a tank.
> 
> Regardless of the fixture one goes with, I think these tanks look their best when lighting is suspended and the top rim is clear of obstruction.


----------



## rocksmom

cashman said:


> I assume you have the Fugeray suspended above the tank due to it's 30" length.


Yes. Or at least it will be. I bought eye hooks yesterday to replace the screws that hold the end caps on and will hang it by those.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Depends on the look you like. Acrylic, unless it's thick enough, will eventually warp.

If it were me? I'd go with two separate high-clarity pieces of glass.



larcat said:


> For sure. I'm going to need to do a lid for mine regardless though.
> 
> Lexan or glass?


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes

larcat said:


> For sure. I'm going to need to do a lid for mine regardless though.
> 
> Lexan or glass?


On post 543, I posted a pic of a top I made from a regular 20 long versa-top - details are in the post...it was just $25 bucks. It leaves space at the ends for a power filter or light mounting legs if anything.


----------



## rocksmom

Just in case anyone was curious what the 30" light looks like over the tank:


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes

Not bad at all! It's perfect  The height of it off the tank helps with the light spread. So sleek and minimal!


----------



## cashman

Nice, I was wondering if the spread would be enough. Looks great.


----------



## Romagjack

I wanted to go with a high clarity glass cover or lexan (doesn't warp), but the price was $80 to have it cut to fit. So I went with 1/4" acrylic and it works pretty well because the tank is so narrow, but it does warp slightly at the corners of the tank. The tank is shallow enough that regular 3/16" glass should still let enough good light through for plants and would be affordable. You could cut off the back corners to fit filter hoses and give feeding access.


----------



## larcat

I ended up getting a piece of 1/8th inch Lexan for 10 bucks, cut to the tanks size. Doesn't seem to be bowing at all... yet. We'll see over time. Nice thing is, after I get the gear in, I'll be able to cut access channels for it at the end where all the gear goes.

Think I am filling mine on Tuesday 

Got 60% of the work on the stand done today!


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes

http://www.amazon.com/Aqua-Gallon-F...=1344194231&sr=8-1&keywords=mr+aqua+frameless

$5.25 shipping again! Hurry before it goes back up to $25 for shipping! It's so random when they offer the cheap shipping.

$77.24 total


----------



## rocksmom

if_fishes_were_wishes said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Aqua-Gallon-F...=1344194231&sr=8-1&keywords=mr+aqua+frameless
> 
> $5.25 shipping again! Hurry before it goes back up to $25 for shipping! It's so random when they offer the cheap shipping.
> 
> $77.24 total


Just ordered a second one and my first isn't even set up yet. :hihi:


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes

rocksmom said:


> Just ordered a second one and my first isn't even set up yet. :hihi:


Sweet! I'm so tempted to get a 2nd and make it a shrimp tank...1st one is a happy little reef.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

rocksmom said:


> Just in case anyone was curious what the 30" light looks like over the tank:


Absolutely stunning!  You should thank me for making you buy it! LOL. J/k! I love the sand and design. Just wish those sand will always be that color, if they did I would definitely want to do a tank like that ages ago...


----------



## rocksmom

NeoShrimp said:


> Absolutely stunning!  You should thank me for making you buy it! LOL. J/k! I love the sand and design. Just wish those sand will always be that color, if they did I would definitely want to do a tank like that ages ago...


Thanks! That's not actually going to be th final layout though. That was just one I was trying out and it happened to be in there when I got th light hung up. I know that sand is going to drive me crazy, but I'll deal with it when the time comes. Right now it's just so darn purty. lol.


----------



## cashman

if_fishes_were_wishes said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Aqua-Gallon-F...=1344194231&sr=8-1&keywords=mr+aqua+frameless
> 
> $5.25 shipping again! Hurry before it goes back up to $25 for shipping! It's so random when they offer the cheap shipping.
> 
> $77.24 total


Got a second one. Plan on putting them end to end to make 6 feet of beauty. Though I just made the filtration and lighting more challenging on myself :hihi:


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes

cashman said:


> Got a second one. Plan on putting them end to end to make 6 feet of beauty. Though I just made the filtration and lighting more challenging on myself :hihi:


I wish I got commission on these 

End to end sounds awesome! That's be very cool if the 2nd was a continuation of the 1st...either way, 12 ft of awesomeness can't be beat.

Argh, I want another one but payday is sooooo far away


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

if_fishes_were_wishes said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Aqua-Gallon-F...=1344194231&sr=8-1&keywords=mr+aqua+frameless
> 
> $5.25 shipping again! Hurry before it goes back up to $25 for shipping! It's so random when they offer the cheap shipping.
> 
> $77.24 total


Wow. Thanks for looking out for us! I actually have tried to contact Marine Depot numerous times and they all still give me a generic answer. Unless we are an actual "paying" club, they won't give us any discount on tank purchases or anything. Even if in a year we gain 500 members and 250 of them went and ordered on Marine Depot just because they love this page so much, we won't be able to get any special pricing. BOOOO!!! 



cashman said:


> Got a second one. Plan on putting them end to end to make 6 feet of beauty. Though I just made the filtration and lighting more challenging on myself :hihi:


These deals are so tempting, but doesn't look like they are "Fulfilled by Amazon". So if the tank arrives in a condition that isn't so great, you are kind of stuck with it right? A little crack, glue looks bad, etc.?


----------



## meowschwitz

NeoShrimp said:


> These deals are so tempting, but doesn't look like they are "Fulfilled by Amazon". So if the tank arrives in a condition that isn't so great, you are kind of stuck with it right? A little crack, glue looks bad, etc.?


It's shipped from PetStore. I got mine straight from their website. Came pristine.


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes

NeoShrimp said:


> Wow. Thanks for looking out for us! I actually have tried to contact Marine Depot numerous times and they all still give me a generic answer. Unless we are an actual "paying" club, they won't give us any discount on tank purchases or anything. Even if in a year we gain 500 members and 250 of them went and ordered on Marine Depot just because they love this page so much, we won't be able to get any special pricing. BOOOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> These deals are so tempting, but doesn't look like they are "Fulfilled by Amazon". So if the tank arrives in a condition that isn't so great, you are kind of stuck with it right? A little crack, glue looks bad, etc.?


Mine came amazingly packaged thankfully - huge 4 ft box (for a 3 ft tank!) with peanuts, tons of bubble wrap...no room for error!

I logged into my Amazon account and there was a return item option for you to get a return label (the window has closed since I got mine).


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

meowschwitz said:


> It's shipped from PetStore. I got mine straight from their website. Came pristine.


That is very good to know. The mailman here somehow is very brutal with their deliveries. I have seen the UPS guy (same 1 every time) here many times just throws the boxes at peoples apartment door like everything in the box is nothing but cotton. I would literally be walking down the hallway (he sees me and everything) and still doing that, I wonder how they are treated if there isn't anyone around...

That is why I am hesitant to order anything online that is fragile and not covered by some form of buyers protection


----------



## rocksmom

NeoShrimp said:


> Wow. Thanks for looking out for us! I actually have tried to contact Marine Depot numerous times and they all still give me a generic answer. Unless we are an actual "paying" club, they won't give us any discount on tank purchases or anything. Even if in a year we gain 500 members and 250 of them went and ordered on Marine Depot just because they love this page so much, we won't be able to get any special pricing. BOOOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> These deals are so tempting, but doesn't look like they are "Fulfilled by Amazon". So if the tank arrives in a condition that isn't so great, you are kind of stuck with it right? A little crack, glue looks bad, etc.?


PetStore (who is the seller on Amazon) IS Marine Depot. If you go on the MD site you'll see the little link in the top right-hand corner. Made me a little nervous too not buying directly from either Amazon or MD, but I really doubt they'd leave of us hanging if it arrives cracked or chipped. They have really good reviews through Amazon too. 4.8 stars with almost 5K reviews.


----------



## the_intricacy

NeoShrimp said:


> These deals are so tempting, but doesn't look like they are "Fulfilled by Amazon". So if the tank arrives in a condition that isn't so great, you are kind of stuck with it right? A little crack, glue looks bad, etc.?


Their customer service is quite good. I ordered mine through amazon, sold by Petstore. My first tank arrived chipped (see my journal), I documented it, they sent me a new one, no questions asked. Since they never sent UPS to pick it up, I even got to keep the damaged one!


----------



## sayurasem

Wow you got one for free!


----------



## the_intricacy

sayurasem said:


> Wow you got one for free!


Much to the wifey's chagrin, yes. :icon_lol:


----------



## sayurasem

Hey guys I finally made my own ADA style stand for the 12 gallon long!
http://plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1971584#post1971584
What you guys think?


----------



## wetbizquit

looks good so far!! make me one? lol i dont even have a 12gL yet but soon enough!

im looking for one, if anyone wants to trade a 12L for a complete fluval edge setup (bran new) let me know!!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

wetbizquit said:


> looks good so far!! make me one? lol i dont even have a 12gL yet but soon enough!
> 
> im looking for one, if anyone wants to trade a 12L for a complete fluval edge setup (bran new) let me know!!


I believe the sale is still going on. If you like you can most certainly try and sell your EDGE and use that money to purchase a 12L off Amazon. Probably might work even better that way


----------



## jjcarr

*Office setup*

Just got my tank setup, and I'm still working out some kinks. 

Tank: 12g long
Stand: DIY
Filter: DIY overflow built into the tank w/powerhead
Lighting: 4 LED strips
CO2: 5lb bottle
Substrate: Amano Amazonia

Plants: Gossastigma, Staurogyne sp, and one other I don't remember the name of
Shrimp: flame red cherry shrimp, no fish.

Haven't finished the top yet. I didn't want an open top, and don't like the mess of seeing the water line so I built a top to cover it, just need to add the very top cover piece at it will look good. Right now the water level is a little low so you can see the water line, once I top it off it will be a clear window. Tank is designed as a cube divider so you can see through both sides.

Since it's and office tank I needed to reduce the chance of a spill so I built a filter into the end of the tank with some acrylic, powerhead, and square sponge. It takes up about 4" of the tank but keeps the look very clean (no heater in the tank to tubes). Eventually I'll put the CO2 in the overflow as well.

Freshly planted, about 2 days old, so it hasn't grown in at all, but the plants are pearling already which is a good sign.


----------



## rocksmom

Mine arrived yesterday from Amazon/PetStore/MD in perfect shape. No scratches, nicks, or anything. I will say that this is my first Mr. Aqua tank that didn't have very neat silicone work. There were a couple strings of it on the glass that I scraped off right away because they looked like they could have been scratches. Some messy spots around the top edge as well that I'll have to clean up later. +1 on the shipping though. The box looks like a 55g could fit in it and contained ridiculous amounts of peanuts and bubble wrap.

I'm itching to get this one started, but it's going to be probably 6-8 weeks before I get to set it up. Argh!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

jjcarr said:


> Just got my tank setup, and I'm still working out some kinks.
> 
> Tank: 12g long
> Stand: DIY
> Filter: DIY overflow built into the tank w/powerhead
> Lighting: 4 LED strips
> CO2: 5lb bottle
> Substrate: Amano Amazonia
> 
> Plants: Gossastigma, Staurogyne sp, and one other I don't remember the name of
> Shrimp: flame red cherry shrimp, no fish.
> 
> Haven't finished the top yet. I didn't want an open top, and don't like the mess of seeing the water line so I built a top to cover it, just need to add the very top cover piece at it will look good. Right now the water level is a little low so you can see the water line, once I top it off it will be a clear window. Tank is designed as a cube divider so you can see through both sides.
> 
> Since it's and office tank I needed to reduce the chance of a spill so I built a filter into the end of the tank with some acrylic, powerhead, and square sponge. It takes up about 4" of the tank but keeps the look very clean (no heater in the tank to tubes). Eventually I'll put the CO2 in the overflow as well.
> 
> Freshly planted, about 2 days old, so it hasn't grown in at all, but the plants are pearling already which is a good sign.


That is very beautiful! You should join our club and start a journal. More more pics!!! :bounce:


----------



## Bananariot

That's a fine looking tank, I like the pebbles.


----------



## larcat

Mine is filled 

Looks kinda scraggly, but should really become much better looking as it fills in.

Got a HUGE jumpstart on the cycle, which I am very happy about.

If curious, it is in my sig.


----------



## cashman

So, I got both tanks delivered w/ no chips or issues, built the stand shells and started a journal:

http://plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=187185


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Wow. Impressive! Can't wait to see more pictures in your journal and on here!


----------



## mythin

Some updates from month 2 of DSM, the UG is growing in super nice, really my favorite grassy foreground plant. 

fts

























We should have a chart/excel/google doc that shows what different lighting fixtures people are using on these tanks, what filters, type of intake output (lilly pipe, spray bar, jet style pipe, etc), any other accessories. Enough people have this tank now that I think putting together a little repository with that info would be really helpful. And marine depot should definitely be hooking people tpt up with a discount by now, lol. I believe GLA has these back in stock now too.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L

Got a new stand and light for my tank. For those looking for a stand and want ideas check out my journal.


----------



## sayurasem

oh is that the ray2 36"?


----------



## bigstick120

Some really great looking tanks here!
Im may set on up, is Marine depot the best option for a Mr. Aqua? I see they show an 8.00 shipping is that it or in addition to the regular rate?


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes

bigstick120 said:


> Some really great looking tanks here!
> Im may set on up, is Marine depot the best option for a Mr. Aqua? I see they show an 8.00 shipping is that it or in addition to the regular rate?


Sometimes Amazon offers the tank via Petstore.com (which is part of Marine Depot) for only $5.25 shipping, no extra fees. I keep checking there and I'll post here if the cheap shipping comes up - its very random. It's happened twice already and I and a few others have jumped at getting one 

The $8 on MD is an additional fee to their $20-ish for shipping...redonkulous.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

if_fishes_were_wishes said:


> Sometimes Amazon offers the tank via Petstore.com (which is part of Marine Depot) for only $5.25 shipping, no extra fees. I keep checking there and I'll post here if the cheap shipping comes up - its very random. It's happened twice already and I and a few others have jumped at getting one
> 
> The $8 on MD is an additional fee to their $20-ish for shipping...redonkulous.


Thank you for doing this. Very nice of you to share all the good deals among our members.

I myself have tried calling them, emailing them, chatting with them numerous times to get special rates for our club alone but they said unless its a "group purchase", like ordering 10 tanks shipped to 1 address, there won't be any special offers even if 100 people went on their site to buy a tank after they have seen our page. I know for a fact that over a dozen have bought the 12G tanks from MD just after seeing this thread alone. I think that is a bit ridiculous they actually said that but oh well, because of members like yourself we still manage to build this club up slowly but strongly 

On the next $5 shipping deal I definitely want to get something :biggrin:


----------



## ADA

Hello Hello! I'm sorry I've been away from the forum for a while, but I'm back, and I have COMPLETELY rescaped my 12g, and in my opinion it's 100 times better! I'll get some pictures later today.


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes

NeoShrimp said:


> Thank you for doing this. Very nice of you to share all the good deals among our members.
> 
> I myself have tried calling them, emailing them, chatting with them numerous times to get special rates for our club alone but they said unless its a "group purchase", like ordering 10 tanks shipped to 1 address, there won't be any special offers even if 100 people went on their site to buy a tank after they have seen our page. I know for a fact that over a dozen have bought the 12G tanks from MD just after seeing this thread alone. I think that is a bit ridiculous they actually said that but oh well, because of members like yourself we still manage to build this club up slowly but strongly
> 
> On the next $5 shipping deal I definitely want to get something :biggrin:


Thank you for the kind words  I love sharing deals and I love this tank! I want everyone to have one lol.

That's really lame of Marine Depot :angryfire


----------



## mythin

ADA said:


> Hello Hello! I'm sorry I've been away from the forum for a while, but I'm back, and I have COMPLETELY rescaped my 12g, and in my opinion it's 100 times better! I'll get some pictures later today.


definitely want to see, your tanks are really nice


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L

fts from today, finished up my tank and stand


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Ach1Ll3sH33L said:


> fts from today, finished up my tank and stand


I am in LOVE with this idea. Wow!


----------



## ADA

So I'm back. Sorry about my disappearing act. I had issues with Limpets and Scuds (both nasty little pests almost impossible to be rid of) and I decided after battling them for a while that it was time to just start over. 

This is by far my favorite scape I've ever done. It took about 10 times longer than any other one too! lol. I'm pretty happy so far, but of course it won't really look anything like this once everything grows in. That's the tricky part. Predicting what everything will settle in to, and pre planning accordingly. I also have CO2/high running this time too, so the plants will play a bigger role this time. 

I'm still not sure about what I'm using for ground cover. I'm hoping to get my hands on some UG or Japanese Belem Grass, or if anyone has any suggestions or anything to sell, trade or RAOK, that would be great! 

I have a tiny little Erio in there it's about the diameter of a dime and should not get larger than a nickel. Pretty nice.

So, here's the current FTS: (bear in mind these were all taken on my iPhone, it's still dusty and not great.. cloudy water etc so no need to bother setting up a good camera for pics yet. I'll take some with the 7D once everything starts to grow in.












And some starter pics from a few days ago.





























And these pics are the final hardscape. 









































































That's it for now. I'll keep y'all updated for sure though.


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes

very pretty  Those platies are indestructable! I still have the original 4 in my 55 - they were the 1st fish in there. I wanted tough fish and they're still going strong.

I love those rocks - I just can't find nice rocks around here! Also, loving the light fixture - very sleek! Looking forward to updates!


----------



## Forumsnow

I got one off amazon with the $5 shipping but realized that had it advertised as low iron. Knew it didn't exist so I ordered it and went it arrived sent an email to amazon saying it was advertised wrong and I was not happy. Long story short they gave me $10 back, hell of a deal if I say so myself! Will be setting it up next month when I move into my new apartment. Can not wait!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Forumsnow said:


> I got one off amazon with the $5 shipping but realized that had it advertised as low iron. Knew it didn't exist so I ordered it and went it arrived sent an email to amazon saying it was advertised wrong and I was not happy. Long story short they gave me $10 back, hell of a deal if I say so myself! Will be setting it up next month when I move into my new apartment. Can not wait!


Great! A new member to the club. Welcome! Don't forget to come back and post pictures of your journal along with a link to our club in your sig!  :biggrin:


----------



## sunyang730

So I got the finnex Ray II 36" DS for my 12g Long. 

It is perfect!!! Plant growth is crazy man!!!! LOVE IT.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

sunyang730 said:


> So I got the finnex Ray II 36" DS for my 12g Long.
> 
> It is perfect!!! Plant growth is crazy man!!!! LOVE IT.


We wanna see pixs!!!


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L

I was having fun watching my fish dart back and forth today so decided to make a video. Everyone seems to do shrimp in their 12 gallon but i like the way the fish swim around such a long narrow tank.
http://youtu.be/sVs-WQ-4uYA?hd=1


----------



## sunyang730

Re do the tank today. Was using AS Malay and Amazonia mix. Does not like the dust that Malay has. Change it now to only Amazonia normal on bottom and powder on top. Love it! Now just hope that HC will fill in soon! LOL Love the new LED Ray II. I think it is the best light for this?


----------



## sayurasem

Is it just me or that ray2 fixture is bowing down in the middle?
I was going to get this light but the par is very high. You need to rise the light. @sunyang730, please keep us updated if there any algae going on with the light resting right on top of the tank.


----------



## sunyang730

I just found out that it raise the temp up when I have it on for more than 3 hours. I have it on for almost a week on my old setup and the only thing I have is green algae on the glass. That is what I got when I have my 26w. I will need to adjust the time so I doesn't stay on that long during the period. And the light does now bow down in the middle. Might be the angle that I am taking.


----------



## mythin

Just an FYI, for some reason GLA has the 91-b marked off for 59.99 instead of 84.99, with shipping it came out to less than the mr. aqua! decisions decisions, was going to eventually get another 12g long, but maybe this might be too good to pass up.


----------



## sayurasem

Sunyang where is the link to your journal?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

mythin said:


> Just an FYI, for some reason GLA has the 91-b marked off for 59.99 instead of 84.99, with shipping it came out to less than the mr. aqua! decisions decisions, was going to eventually get another 12g long, but maybe this might be too good to pass up.


What did you end up deciding for?


----------



## sunyang730

sayurasem said:


> Sunyang where is the link to your journal?


I didn't start a journal for my 12g Long yet. LOLOLOL will do so soon.


----------



## mythin

NeoShrimp said:


> What did you end up deciding for?


lol I decided I had enough tanks, i have a 20 long and mini-m that arent even set up yet and my 12 didnt have filtration or co2 yet, so i ordered everything i needed for my first 12 long. flood t-minus 2ish weeks.


----------



## Ajax_xajA

Not sure if this has been answered before, but what lights have you guys had success with good growing conditions on this tank? I tried a t5HO 2x39W fixture, and most of my plants ended up starving from too much light. 46 pages is a lot of information to sift through, lol.


----------



## rocksmom

Ajax_xajA said:


> Not sure if this has been answered before, but what lights have you guys had success with good growing conditions on this tank? I tried a t5HO 2x39W fixture, and most of my plants ended up starving from too much light. 46 pages is a lot of information to sift through, lol.


I think a lot of people are using the Marineland Double Bright LED, but you have to raise it up. I'm using a Finnex 30" FugeRay, also hung up. 2x39w is definitely a lot for this shallow of a tank.


----------



## Ajax_xajA

rocksmom said:


> I think a lot of people are using the Marineland Double Bright LED, but you have to raise it up. I'm using a Finnex 30" FugeRay, also hung up. 2x39w is definitely a lot for this shallow of a tank.


Are there other ways to raise up the lights besides hanging them? I've got a tight space for my 12 and hanging's not really an option. I've heard the tank's so shallow that even a single t5NO bulb seems to be high light when placed on top of the tank. 

I don't wanna give up on this tank but it seems like such a hassle to get the equipment set up, lol.


----------



## mythin

Im using a t5ho 2x39 on this tank, to help with that much light output I put some parchment paper over it(the glass part) to diffuse the light, and its 20 inches from substrate roughly. I may put a second layer of parchment paper on it, but I wont be able to tell once I flood.


----------



## sayurasem

Ajax_xajA said:


> Are there other ways to raise up the lights besides hanging them? I've got a tight space for my 12 and hanging's not really an option. I've heard the tank's so shallow that even a single t5NO bulb seems to be high light when placed on top of the tank.
> 
> I don't wanna give up on this tank but it seems like such a hassle to get the equipment set up, lol.


Use electrical Conduit


----------



## Ajax_xajA

mythin said:


> Im using a t5ho 2x39 on this tank, to help with that much light output I put some parchment paper over it(the glass part) to diffuse the light, and its 20 inches from substrate roughly. I may put a second layer of parchment paper on it, but I wont be able to tell once I flood.


Do you have any worries about the parchment paper maybe burning from the heat emitted from the bulbs? And 20 inches!? That's a crazy height lol. You could try just pulling one of the bulbs from the fixture, couldn't you?


----------



## mythin

Ajax_xajA said:


> Do you have any worries about the parchment paper maybe burning from the heat emitted from the bulbs? And 20 inches!? That's a crazy height lol. You could try just pulling one of the bulbs from the fixture, couldn't you?


No worries since it goes into ovens at temperatures of 400+, it wont burn. 20 inches fron substrate is not that high, its only 8 inches or so above the tank. And I wanted both bulbs because I am using some geissman bulbs, one aqua flora and one Midday, to get the proper spectrum of light.


----------



## rocksmom

If you can't hang a light, there are some clip-ons you could try. Fluval makes a 13w that would probably work if you did like 3 spaced out. Or Archaea makes 18" long cfl and led ones, so you'd only need two. Definitely a pricier option though. Two of these would definitely look nice, not sure how they are for plants though.

ETA: Oops, just checked and the Archaea fluorescent ones are smaller then I thought. You'd still need probably 3 of those to get a good light spread.


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes

I was able to use the clamps from a Hagen Glo light to suspend my Aquatraders fixture above the tank - the wire ends of the light clip into the clamps. I wonder if they sell the clamps separately...Or there's light fixtures that come with legs.

Hehe...2x39w is perfect...if you have a reef! I even swapped it out for a 4x39watt fixture!


----------



## sayurasem

rocksmom said:


> If you can't hang a light, there are some clip-ons you could try. Fluval makes a 13w that would probably work if you did like 3 spaced out. Or Archaea makes 18" long cfl and led ones, so you'd only need two. Definitely a pricier option though. Two of these would definitely look nice, not sure how they are for plants though.
> 
> ETA: Oops, just checked and the Archaea fluorescent ones are smaller then I thought. You'd still need probably 3 of those to get a good light spread.


Those archea 45cm led would look so clean and sleek on the 12g long. But I've read reviews of not enough lighting for hc


----------



## meowschwitz

Got mine flooded.


----------



## the_intricacy

rocksmom said:


> I think a lot of people are using the Marineland Double Bright LED, but you have to raise it up. I'm using a Finnex 30" FugeRay, also hung up. 2x39w is definitely a lot for this shallow of a tank.


hmm, how does suspending a double bright compare to placing a single bright on the rim?


----------



## bigstick120

Just bought one of these after reading through this thread a few weeks ago.

Now I need to decide what light and filter to get for it. Any suggestions that you 12g longers have found to work very well.


----------



## rocksmom

the_intricacy said:


> hmm, how does suspending a double bright compare to placing a single bright on the rim?


It was mentioned earlier in the thread, but I couldn't find it. Here's a different thread about the 12L and the single bright: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=170342

If you click the link that somewhatshocked posted, you'll see that the single bright only gives you around 10 mms of PAR at a 12" depth.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

meowschwitz said:


> Got mine flooded.


This is so beautiful! What type of stones are those?


----------



## meowschwitz

NeoShrimp said:


> This is so beautiful! What type of stones are those?


Thank you! They are pieces of malaysian driftwood and seiryu stone.


----------



## rocksmom

I found the perfect piece of wood today at a LFS for my second 12L. Here's a pic of it in the empty tank:










Any suggestions on what to use with it? I have some yamaya stone coming in this week and I'm thinking I'll use some to lift the right end up a bit, but I'm not sure on plants. Almost 100% sure it will be a low tech tank.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

rocksmom said:


> I found the perfect piece of wood today at a LFS for my second 12L. Here's a pic of it in the empty tank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on what to use with it? I have some yamaya stone coming in this week and I'm thinking I'll use some to lift the right end up a bit, but I'm not sure on plants. Almost 100% sure it will be a low tech tank.


Nice piece of wood Stacy. Unfortunately because of how snugly it fits, it would be hard to really move it around. Just have to pretty much work around it. I am sure you'll make something beautiful from it with your skills


----------



## rocksmom

NeoShrimp said:


> Nice piece of wood Stacy. Unfortunately because of how snugly it fits, it would be hard to really move it around. Just have to pretty much work around it. I am sure you'll make something beautiful from it with your skills


I think "skills" might be a bit of an overstatement. lol. You're right though, it is a pretty tight fit so I don't have many options with the actual wood. I'm thinking maybe two islands of plants around where the wood touches and an empty area in the middle like it's a bridge. Hmm.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

rocksmom said:


> I think "skills" might be a bit of an overstatement. lol. You're right though, it is a pretty tight fit so I don't have many options with the actual wood. I'm thinking maybe two islands of plants around where the wood touches and an empty area in the middle like it's a bridge. Hmm.


You see what I mean? That is EXACTLY what I had in mind + your "skills" it will be just beautiful


----------



## sayurasem

Guys should I trim my HC while dry start? It seems my HC is not spreading at all. Only growing thicker and taller...?

*Left*









*Middle*









*Right*


----------



## rocksmom

I've never done DSM, but I'd think you could trim it and then sprinkle the trimmings to help it fill in faster. Can't imagine it would hurt anything.


----------



## sayurasem

Not too shabby :smile:


----------



## sayurasem

Finnex 36" FugeRay LED is coming out! I think I will get this fixture instead the Ray2. Should be good placed right on top of the tank.


----------



## bitFUUL

I joined the club, GLA's sale at $59 for the 12 gallon long was too hard to pass up. 
Will posted photos when I start designing, I'm loving the dimensions.


----------



## Kai808

sayurasem said:


> Finnex 36" FugeRay LED is coming out! I think I will get this fixture instead the Ray2. Should be good placed right on top of the tank.


Finnex is having a presale for the 36" FugeRay $15 discount. 

http://www.finnex.net/index.php?opt...tegory_id=4&product_id=337&Itemid=61&vmcchk=1


----------



## sayurasem

bitFUUL said:


> I joined the club, GLA's sale at $59 for the 12 gallon long was too hard to pass up.
> Will posted photos when I start designing, I'm loving the dimensions.


Nice! I would like to see the difference between mr aqua tank in term of glass clarity.



Kai808 said:


> Finnex is having a presale for the 36" FugeRay $15 discount.
> 
> http://www.finnex.net/index.php?opt...tegory_id=4&product_id=337&Itemid=61&vmcchk=1


Yup!


----------



## sayurasem

Btw how do you guys take/ edit panoramic pictures for this tank?


----------



## ADA

meowschwitz said:


> Got mine flooded.


I love the hardscape. Well done!


----------



## Kai808

sayurasem said:


> Btw how do you guys take/ edit panoramic pictures for this tank?


I usually just crop out the parts I don't want.


----------



## ADA

Kai808 said:


> I usually just crop out the parts I don't want.


Fisheye Lens can be a cool way too..


----------



## mweng0385

New to this forum and aquascaping; essentially my first post. Some friends just got me a 12 Long Mr. Aqua (Something i've been wanting for months now). I'm still moving things around, but as of now this is what I have:









Any suggestions? Should I keep the rocks centered or should I use the left or right side as the focal point?


----------



## ADA

mweng0385 said:


> New to this forum and aquascaping; essentially my first post. Some friends just got me a 12 Long Mr. Aqua (Something i've been wanting for months now). I'm still moving things around, but as of now this is what I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions? Should I keep the rocks centered or should I use the left or right side as the focal point?


I actually really like what you've done with it in the center. The ONLY thing I would say, and this is just really a suggestion, not a criticism, I think if it were me I'd have t he rocks set up just a bit less symmetrical. Like, I's arrange it so all the rocks are still in the middle there, but I would put a couple of the bigger ones together on the left side of the bunch of rocks, to form a single peak, then have the next ones (going from left to right) a bit smaller, then smaller.. you know? It might be worth a try.


----------



## mweng0385

Second set, thanks for the feedback ADA! I put the larger rocks closer together and spread out most of the smaller ones towards the right side. I may have to go back to AFA to get a few more smaller rocks. This was what I had initially planned out (the photo above). I'm actually trying to keep with the Iwagumi theme. The substrate will be topped off with ADA Amazonia Powder also, just gotta get hardscape just right.


----------



## ADA

You're welcome. That looks better! Can't wait to see it all planted and running. Keep us up to date!



mweng0385 said:


> Second set, thanks for the feedback ADA! I put the larger rocks closer together and spread out most of the smaller ones towards the right side. I may have to go back to AFA to get a few more smaller rocks. This was what I had initially planned out (the photo above). I'm actually trying to keep with the Iwagumi theme. The substrate will be topped off with ADA Amazonia Powder also, just gotta get hardscape just right.


----------



## mweng0385

Will do, thanks for the help!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

mweng0385 said:


> Second set, thanks for the feedback ADA! I put the larger rocks closer together and spread out most of the smaller ones towards the right side. I may have to go back to AFA to get a few more smaller rocks. This was what I had initially planned out (the photo above). I'm actually trying to keep with the Iwagumi theme. The substrate will be topped off with ADA Amazonia Powder also, just gotta get hardscape just right.


This looks fantastic. Great suggestion Henry!


----------



## Dayumdanny

Where can I get one of these tanks?


----------



## sayurasem

Dayumdanny said:


> Where can I get one of these tanks?


MarineDepot


----------



## mythin

Flooded my 12 long finally!


























3.5 months DSM


----------



## rocksmom

I love it mythin! Very nicely done!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Ditto. Loving the way it turns out


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

I like it. That was a heck of a dry start!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

mythin said:


> Flooded my 12 long finally!
> 3.5 months DSM


Would you mind sharing with us what you use for those DSM plants in the background. The boxes look so nice!


----------



## mythin

NeoShrimp said:


> Would you mind sharing with us what you use for those DSM plants in the background. The boxes look so nice!


I got mine at the container store, they are pretty cheap, like a $1.50 for the smaller ones, and $2.50 for the 4x4 ones. You can purchase them online too but they are slightly more expensive online: http://www.tapplastics.com/product/plastics/plastic_containers/clear_plastic_boxes/222


----------



## sayurasem

Finally got a finnex


----------



## mythin

sayurasem said:


> Finally got a finnex


I really like that finnex, gotta let me know how well it grows that HC. 

I added Fauna to my tank now, Ember tetra's and neon green tetra's.


----------



## eeng168

why did I open this thread?!?!?!?

Now, I need to get one!

I found a glass designer here near my work...going to give him the dimension and request for starfire glass, let's see what the quote will be.

Does anyone what is the mm size of glass they use all around? On the website, they only it ranges from 5mm-10mm. I shouldn't be too thick since its relatively low volume, but maybe the bottom piece is thicker


----------



## nerdariostomp

just got the email last night that marine depot has them in stock again. ordered first thing this morning.


----------



## eeng168

i just got one!!! Thanks for letting me know it's in stock


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

eeng168 said:


> i just got one!!! Thanks for letting me know it's in stock


Horray for 1 more!


----------



## mweng0385

Just Sharing...=)


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

mweng0385 said:


> Just Sharing...=)


Very beautiful! Would you like to link your journal to the OP of our Club page?


----------



## rocksmom

Hey My, could you do me a favor? I started a new thread for my tank since I had so many false starts the first time around. Could you change the link in the OP for me?

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=192062

Thanks!


----------



## nerdariostomp

Well the wife wasn't too stoked to see the massive box in our breezeway but its here! Shell get over it...till it invades the bedroom. She's already threatened to go trade her CRV for a pilot har har. It's our running joke I guess...










Aquasoil coming Monday followed by an order of plants, driftwood and the obligatory dry start will commence. Just need to figure out what I want to do other than the general starting point of HC and some sort of moss. I have a bunch of seiryu stone already and an eheim canister filter as well. May try to get adventurous and make acrylic lily pipes or just order some eBay glass ones. A small powerhead may be needed too


----------



## mweng0385

NeoShrimp said:


> Very beautiful! Would you like to link your journal to the OP of our Club page?


Sure, I would be honored lol.


----------



## mweng0385

"Addition by subtraction"...Added Java Fern and removed the Chinese algae eaters to another tank...who can tell me where that quote's from?? lol


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

rocksmom said:


> Hey My, could you do me a favor? I started a new thread for my tank since I had so many false starts the first time around. Could you change the link in the OP for me?
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=192062
> 
> Thanks!


Done!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

mweng0385 said:


> Sure, I would be honored lol.


Added


----------



## nerdariostomp

Went out trolling through many local stores and ended up with these two pieces of wood for my hardscape. Have some seiryu going in around these as well


----------



## meowschwitz

Very nice wood. With some seiryu stone, that's going to be a sweet scape. Looking forward to what you can come up with.


----------



## nerdariostomp

Thanks! I started a journal for the tank so hopefully I can get a few pointers and keep motivated. It'll be a DSM start so typical slow progress till the flood once the scape is complete. That'll give plenty of time to find a good set of fish and a breeder to source them through too as well as pulling the trigger on a CO2 setup


----------



## meowschwitz

nerdariostomp said:


> Thanks! I started a journal for the tank so hopefully I can get a few pointers and keep motivated. It'll be a DSM start so typical slow progress till the flood once the scape is complete. That'll give plenty of time to find a good set of fish and a breeder to source them through too as well as pulling the trigger on a CO2 setup


Oh yeah, I've been through DSM and it's tough. I think I only survived 3 months before I just had to flood. Good luck though. It certainly gives you enough time to think about flora and fauna. :flick:


----------



## bigd603

eeng168 said:


> why did I open this thread?!?!?!?
> Does anyone what is the mm size of glass they use all around? On the website, they only it ranges from 5mm-10mm. I shouldn't be too thick since its relatively low volume, but maybe the bottom piece is thicker


The bottom is definitely about twice as thick.


----------



## Coste

*12 Gallon*

I've never posted here before, but I wanted to mention, my 12 gallon long is featured in this month's (November) issue of Tropical Fish Hobbyist if anyone wants to take a look! Thanks

You can read the article online if you are a subscriber:

http://www.tfhmagazine.com/details/articles/brandon-costellos-12gallon-planted-nano.htm


----------



## sayurasem

Coste said:


> I've never posted here before, but I wanted to mention, my 12 gallon long is featured in this month's (November) issue of Tropical Fish Hobbyist if anyone wants to take a look! Thanks
> 
> You can read the article online if you are a subscriber:
> 
> http://www.tfhmagazine.com/details/articles/brandon-costellos-12gallon-planted-nano.htm


How could you not share!


----------



## Coste

Hahahahahaha! I know I just never got around to figuring out posting and what not. Hopefully this works, I attached some shots of the tank:


----------



## Coste

And a couple more shots, these are all from my iPhone


----------



## rocksmom

My goodness, that is beautiful! 

For those of us that aren't subscribers, is there any info you could share with us here?


----------



## sayurasem

Specs please 
Sorry if I ask too much xD


----------



## bigd603

Coste: what did you use to elevate your light? I have the same one but its sitting right on the glass and its way too strong. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nerdariostomp

Very nice! The scape is very full and balanced. It's always cool to know how people are overcoming the long tank though. What are you doing for flow, filtration and lighting? I see the coralife strip. Are those custom risers for it? I have a strip like that ill be using on mine and would rather not suspend it. You using co2?


----------



## Coste

rocksmom said:


> My goodness, that is beautiful!
> 
> For those of us that aren't subscribers, is there any info you could share with us here?



Certainly, let me see what I can do


----------



## Coste

nerdariostomp said:


> Very nice! The scape is very full and balanced. It's always cool to know how people are overcoming the long tank though. What are you doing for flow, filtration and lighting? I see the coralife strip. Are those custom risers for it? I have a strip like that ill be using on mine and would rather not suspend it. You using co2?


What I used to elevate the light is one of the most ridiculous self made contraptions imagineable. I literally took two clamps that hold up the lights on a fluval flora, and connected them across using chopsticks, ducktape and screws. It is pretty ridiculous. But believe me I searched far and wide and for a long time to find something to elevate the light off the tank, and was really coming up short.

As for Co2, I do not. I does Excel daily. I have a little grow out tank under the counter however that I use CO2 on, see attached picture:


----------



## Coste

sayurasem said:


> Specs please
> Sorry if I ask too much xD


No need to apologize, I love talking about the tank. What exactly do you mean by specs? Water parameters?

One thing I am bad with in this hobby is the chemistry part. I do a lot of water changes but really only test my water if any of the fish appear to be unhappy. I used to use CO2 but that just messed up the PH too much. I also used to use RO water but the fish weren't happy, so I went back to regular Chicago tap water. I have pretty much the full gamete of Seachem fertilizers and have absolutely no rhyme or reason to my dosing method to be honest. I read the back of the bottle as to how that particular fertilizer helps the plants, and if I think I see something that looks off, or that needs to be improved with the plants, I add that fertilizer, lol.


----------



## Coste

nerdariostomp said:


> Very nice! The scape is very full and balanced. It's always cool to know how people are overcoming the long tank though. What are you doing for flow, filtration and lighting? I see the coralife strip. Are those custom risers for it? I have a strip like that ill be using on mine and would rather not suspend it. You using co2?


Sorry I forgot to address the flow. I have two internal fluval nano filters in there. One has the spray bar on at the end, which fits the width of the tank perfectly, and then I have another at the other end. The one at the other end does not have the spray bar on, just the nozzle to direct return flow.

I have since switched to a lily pipe, and that is a mistake. Unless you are doing iguawmi (sp?), it doesn't work that well for this set up. Too many obstructions to get flow to reach the other side. I have since had to add two additional, even smaller, internal nano filters to aid in the flow. Not ideal.


----------



## the_intricacy

Coste said:


> Sorry I forgot to address the flow. I have two internal fluval nano filters in there... I have since had to add two additional, even smaller, internal nano filters to aid in the flow. Not ideal.


Sounds intense... how many ga/hour is that? how do you know when your flow is too little? I'm curious why not use a external canister?

edit: also, awesome Dutch tank, man!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Coste said:


> And a couple more shots, these are all from my iPhone


I notice you only have 1 small internal filter for this tank? I wonder how it could keep the tank so clean that way?


----------



## sayurasem

Coste said:


> No need to apologize, I love talking about the tank. What exactly do you mean by specs? Water parameters?


Such as what light fixture, photoperiod hours, substrate, what kind of fert dosing, filter, fauna, list of flora, etc. that good stuff :fish:

Or am I suppose to buy the magazine to see all those? Haha


----------



## Neatfish

I'll be in this club pretty soon. Nice tanks everybody.


----------



## Coste

NeoShrimp said:


> I notice you only have 1 small internal filter for this tank? I wonder how it could keep the tank so clean that way?


I have two small internal filters in there. One of these at each end:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+23686&pcatid=23686

But I also so a lot of water changes. And when your tank is that densely planted, the plants do a lot of work cleaning the water for you. The whole little eco system. Plants use the nitrates, black worms in the substrate liquify detrius and waste for the plants to use, cory's scavenge for uneaten food, along with the shrimp that also eat algae.


----------



## Coste

sayurasem said:


> Such as what light fixture, photoperiod hours, substrate, what kind of fert dosing, filter, fauna, list of flora, etc. that good stuff :fish:
> 
> Or am I suppose to buy the magazine to see all those? Haha


The magazine has all of it, I took screenshots of the article, I hope TFH wouldn't get mad if I post them.

I mentioned the ferts in one of the posts above I believe, I really have no method of dosing, just kind of guess.

I absolutely hate my substrate. It is perpetually a cloudy mess if it gets disturbed. Growing a lawn over it helps reduce that, but if you shift anything around in the tank with it, it becomes the dust bowl in there. It is Caribsea Floramax Premium.

The lighting is the Coralife 36" T5 dual freshwater lamp. I have a Coralife Colormax bulb in there as well as a 6,700k bulb in there. If your tank isn't going to be densely planted, I would not recommend the Colormax bulb, it is sort of a pinkish color. If you are going to densely plant the tank, I would recommend it, looks awesome. These are not the HO bulbs though I don't think, I believe they are 21W per bulb, so 42 total. My photoperiod is long. When I get up in the morning around 7:30 until I go to bed at night, around 11:00 or so. (I dose Excel daily)

The flora and fauna is extensive, I'll have to address this in another post, or if I can link the article.


----------



## Coste

the_intricacy said:


> Sounds intense... how many ga/hour is that? how do you know when your flow is too little? I'm curious why not use a external canister?
> 
> edit: also, awesome Dutch tank, man!


I'm not exactly how much flow it is, I think the filters are designed for 15 gallon tanks and under, and I have two of them in there. I'm not sure there is a science to knowing if you have too little flow. I don't want too much that the fish can't rest, and I don't want too little that there are stagnant spots. This method worked out perfect. With all the plantings there are areas where the flow is reduced and then wide open in the middle where the fish like to dart around and in the current. I have such a wide array of fish in there that I had to consider many types of water flows, it was difficult and I'm surprised I was able to accommodate everything I wanted to.

As far as the external canister, as I stated in an earlier post, I am using an internal canister now with lily pipes, and I don't like it. I don't think it is as easy as just saying "Why not use an external canister". For one they are more expensive than other solutions so it may not be an option for some people. Secondly, this tank sits on my kitchen counter, and canister filters must sit below the tank. I live in an apartment and rent, so I didn't want to drill the cabinets, which I eventually did anyway. I'm more of a minimalist when it comes to things outside the aquarium. If I can get by with only 4 cords (two filters, one light and one heater) emerging from the tank and that's it, that's what I prefer. 

I don't think I'd call this a Dutch tank, more of a nature tank.


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes

Those are really cool filters! I never would've thought of using those.


----------



## beedee

i just picked up a 12g long and am excited to get going on my new hardscape!

i'm thinking of either ADA AMAZONIA or Mr. Aqua substrate, my question is; How many 9L bags of Amazonia would I need? It seems like one bag wouldn't be enough to create a slope. Same thing regarding the Mr. Aqua large bag, would I need two of those?

Thanks. This thread has been a great source of inspiration for me!


----------



## rocksmom

beedee said:


> i just picked up a 12g long and am excited to get going on my new hardscape!
> 
> i'm thinking of either ADA AMAZONIA or Mr. Aqua substrate, my question is; How many 9L bags of Amazonia would I need? It seems like one bag wouldn't be enough to create a slope. Same thing regarding the Mr. Aqua large bag, would I need two of those?
> 
> Thanks. This thread has been a great source of inspiration for me!


One bag should be enough. I had amazonia in mine originally and had it pretty deep on the ends, plus had some left over.


----------



## nerdariostomp

10 liters would be enough to do anything you wanted. I feel like 9 liters is kind of tight bit generally worKing its enough.


----------



## beedee

thanks for the replies, im hoping to start hardscaping this weekend, depends if im able to pick up my seiryu stones. i'll be sure to make a new thread and link the 12GRimless Club in my signature!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

beedee said:


> thanks for the replies, im hoping to start hardscaping this weekend, depends if im able to pick up my seiryu stones. i'll be sure to make a new thread and link the 12GRimless Club in my signature!


Welcome! Can't wait to see the hardscape!


----------



## beedee

Here we go with a new project, a Mr. Aqua 12g Long. I picked this tank up last weekend from a local SCAPE member and have been dying to get started on this since the day I brought it home. Over the last week and a half I've been lusting over many 12g's over here on the 12g Long Club thread and finally began to build mine up this evening. 

These two pictures are my first go at a hardscape with this tank. My goal was to use the entire length of the tank, with the left side being the more dramatic of the two, while having a valley in the middle area. I will be doing a Dry Start, and plan to update this thread weekly.

*Specs:*
*Tank:* Mr. Aqua 12g Long
*Substrate:* ADA "New" Amazonia (1 bag)
*Hardscape:* Seiryu Stone (11)
*Flora:* Hemianthus Callitrichoides ‘Cuba’(HC), Eleocharis Parvula (DHG) and Hydrocotyle sp."Japan"
*Fauna:* Thinking of 15 Boraras Brigittae or 15 Ember Tetras (something to contrast the green plants)
*CO2:* DIY
*Ferts:* Liquid NPK + Excel
*Filtration:* Eheim 2213 or Fluval 206
*Lighting:* AquaticLife 36" T5HO 6500k & Roseate (planning on suspending light, and using layer of window screen to tame the light)

On to the pix (iPhone with fingerprints galore):


















As always, feedback is welcome and encouraged, thanks for looking!!! I linked my thread in my signature.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

beedee said:


> Here we go with a new project, a Mr. Aqua 12g Long. I picked this tank up last weekend from a local SCAPE member and have been dying to get started on this since the day I brought it home. Over the last week and a half I've been lusting over many 12g's over here on the 12g Long Club thread and finally began to build mine up this evening.
> 
> These two pictures are my first go at a hardscape with this tank. My goal was to use the entire length of the tank, with the left side being the more dramatic of the two, while having a valley in the middle area. I will be doing a Dry Start, and plan to update this thread weekly.
> 
> *Specs:*
> *Tank:* Mr. Aqua 12g Long
> *Substrate:* ADA "New" Amazonia (1 bag)
> *Hardscape:* Seiryu Stone (11)
> *Flora:* Hemianthus Callitrichoides ‘Cuba’(HC), Eleocharis Parvula (DHG) and Hydrocotyle sp."Japan"
> *Fauna:* Thinking of 15 Boraras Brigittae or 15 Ember Tetras (something to contrast the green plants)
> *CO2:* DIY
> *Ferts:* Liquid NPK + Excel
> *Filtration:* Eheim 2213 or Fluval 206
> *Lighting:* AquaticLife 36" T5HO 6500k & Roseate (planning on suspending light, and using layer of window screen to tame the light)
> 
> On to the pix (iPhone with fingerprints galore):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, feedback is welcome and encouraged, thanks for looking!!! I linked my thread in my signature.


Very beautiful


----------



## andrewss

im so jealous of you guys with the 12 gallon mr aqua lol

it will definitely be my next nano tank


----------



## the_intricacy

*Need some help on my DSM HC*

Hey guys, I'm DSMing HC, and have been very patient, but the HC hasn't been spreading as well as I'd like. Since you all are running the same tank as I, does anyone have any advice? Hit the link on my signature, and go to the last post for the details.

thanks!


----------



## sunyang730

The HC I got was grown under water. So I can't have it grow above water. I always fail at DSM. It is just not for me I guess.


----------



## sayurasem

the_intricacy said:


> Hey guys, I'm DSMing HC, and have been very patient, but the HC hasn't been spreading as well as I'd like. Since you all are running the same tank as I, does anyone have any advice? Hit the link on my signature, and go to the last post for the details.
> 
> thanks!


I assume its the eco-complete. It doesn't have any nutrients (if any its very little). You can inject ferts into the substrate or spray the tank with water mixed ferts.


----------



## nerdariostomp

I have seen people add powder ferts under substrate or root tabs but hopefully it's not completely necesary. If so, I need to get with the program


----------



## _FC

the_intricacy said:


> Hey guys, I'm DSMing HC, and have been very patient, but the HC hasn't been spreading as well as I'd like. Since you all are running the same tank as I, does anyone have any advice? Hit the link on my signature, and go to the last post for the details.
> 
> thanks!



You know I did the same, DSM for about 60+ days, didn't spread much and when i filled it the Rosie barbs diged it all out :/ So i gave up on HC for this tank and replaced the floor with Glosso. 

Going to save the HC for another tank... 


QUESTION FOR ALL 12G Members: What's worked for you in terms of flow. I have in flow, on the left and out flow on the right circulating the water through the whole aquarium. What is everyone else doing?


----------



## Thanks

Just set mine up. Excuse the cloudiness and pic quality; fluorite gets really dusty!










Pretty simple setup, right now I have neither heater nor filter, only a powerhead with CO2 injected into the intake. Long term plan is a fluval 204 with inline heater and reactor. 

Lighting: 2x65w PC 30" Coralife aqualight, suspended 1ft above tank.

Plants: NL java fern, anubias nana, christmas moss, crypt spiralis, balansae & parva, dwarf hairgrass. Planning on either HC or glosso for the foreground/bare substrate areas.


----------



## the_intricacy

Here's my newly [strike]flooded[/strike] filled tank. Stay safe east coasters!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Thanks said:


> Just set mine up. Excuse the cloudiness and pic quality; fluorite gets really dusty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty simple setup, right now I have neither heater nor filter, only a powerhead with CO2 injected into the intake. Long term plan is a fluval 204 with inline heater and reactor.
> 
> Lighting: 2x65w PC 30" Coralife aqualight, suspended 1ft above tank.
> 
> Plants: NL java fern, anubias nana, christmas moss, crypt spiralis, balansae & parva, dwarf hairgrass. Planning on either HC or glosso for the foreground/bare substrate areas.


Beautiful setup


----------



## ADA

Beautiful looking tanks everyone!! Wow.. what a great, growing number of members!!!!!

Here's where my tank's at now. I'll take some goop pics tomorrow.


----------



## ADA

OMG..... this is one of the best hardscapes I've ever seen.



beedee said:


> Here we go with a new project, a Mr. Aqua 12g Long. I picked this tank up last weekend from a local SCAPE member and have been dying to get started on this since the day I brought it home. Over the last week and a half I've been lusting over many 12g's over here on the 12g Long Club thread and finally began to build mine up this evening.
> 
> These two pictures are my first go at a hardscape with this tank. My goal was to use the entire length of the tank, with the left side being the more dramatic of the two, while having a valley in the middle area. I will be doing a Dry Start, and plan to update this thread weekly.
> 
> *Specs:*
> *Tank:* Mr. Aqua 12g Long
> *Substrate:* ADA "New" Amazonia (1 bag)
> *Hardscape:* Seiryu Stone (11)
> *Flora:* Hemianthus Callitrichoides ‘Cuba’(HC), Eleocharis Parvula (DHG) and Hydrocotyle sp."Japan"
> *Fauna:* Thinking of 15 Boraras Brigittae or 15 Ember Tetras (something to contrast the green plants)
> *CO2:* DIY
> *Ferts:* Liquid NPK + Excel
> *Filtration:* Eheim 2213 or Fluval 206
> *Lighting:* AquaticLife 36" T5HO 6500k & Roseate (planning on suspending light, and using layer of window screen to tame the light)
> 
> On to the pix (iPhone with fingerprints galore):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, feedback is welcome and encouraged, thanks for looking!!! I linked my thread in my signature.


----------



## ADA

My next project.... 12g long REEF TANK!!!!!  




jeffvmd said:


> lol.
> I tried to keep tab when I was beginning at reefing. You'll just go crazy
> Trying to figure out why budget just gets way out of hand so fast.
> 
> 
> 
> Shoulda gone with a sump and have the tank drilled. if I were to start over my 12g reef I'll have it drilled for a more cleaner look.
> Just got a deal on boostLEDs and replaced my beamswork reefbright fixture. I like the colortemp on the boosts better now.


----------



## blink

Just got one and it's pretty impressive just sitting in the back seat of the car. No idea what I'm doing for scape but I think it will house my RCS and my wife's maculatas.


----------



## jakevwapp84

Im looking to buy a 12G long soon but i cant see to find them anywhere also i havent found a light fixture to rest on top. Any suggestions?

Im also wondering what filters are best for a 12G long set-up.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

blink said:


> Just got one and it's pretty impressive just sitting in the back seat of the car. No idea what I'm doing for scape but I think it will house my RCS and my wife's maculatas.


We would love to see setup pics  Welcome to the club!



jakevwapp84 said:


> Im looking to buy a 12G long soon but i cant see to find them anywhere also i havent found a light fixture to rest on top. Any suggestions?
> 
> Im also wondering what filters are best for a 12G long set-up.


Marine Depot would be the best bet. Sometimes they have a sale which is about $60 shipped? Don't remember, but its very fairly priced. Will buy one on their next sale  A great filter for this tank would be Eheim 2213 or higher.


----------



## sayurasem

OP so what happen to your tank now?


----------



## blink

NeoShrimp said:


> We would love to see setup pics  Welcome to the club!


Thanks, as soon as there's something to see I'll post em up. Right now we don't even know where it will be going, it's just sitting on the living room floor with some black sand in it


----------



## beedee

I'm looking to fill my tank around the end of December and will be going with a canister filter. 

Right now my two stand out choices are:

*Fluval 206* $99.99 +/- a few bucks









*Eheim 2213* $89.99 +/- a few bucks









I know the tubing of the Fluval is a bit wonky, and is ribbed, which often collects mulm/gunk in it, and often spews it back into the tank after restarting it. Priming seems like a snap with the plunger unit in the lid.

I've had an eheim 2213, the tubing is more streamlined, and the intake and outflow are much cleaner looking, and it includes a spraybar (which i wouldn't use). Priming is a little more work than the simple plunger of the Fluval 206.

Both will provide more than adequate flow, I'm sure of that.


Basically I'm looking for other 12g Long owners to chime in on this and see what they have used and can recommend.


----------



## blink

I've got a 206 on my cube tank and I expect it will be getting moved over to the 12 long soon, so far it seems to be giving enough flow on the cube tank so I expect it'll be tons for the long.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

I would definitely vote for the 2213


----------



## dougolasjr

My vote is the 2213.


----------



## eeng168

I think Eheims are great, but not the old ones with those clips. The newer professional are better in that you close it, clamp it down and it's tight. The 2213, you have to play with it and make sure you push down evenly and have the o-ring sit properly...otherwise once you turn it on, it will leak. 

For that reason, if these are your two choices, I'd choose the Fluval


----------



## Neatfish

This is going to be my next tank and I would get the 2213.


----------



## sunyang730

Does anyone have the fluval 206? I want to know what is the tube size for that.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L

sunyang730 said:


> Does anyone have the fluval 206? I want to know what is the tube size for that.


I think its 5/8" barbs, but you can fit 1/2" (13mm) tubing by putting the tube in boiling water for a minute then pushing it on.


----------



## beedee

Thanks for all the feedback everyone!

I forgot to mention, if i was to do the fluval, i'd get the 1/2" clear tubing to use instead of the stock ribbed fluval tubing.


----------



## sunyang730

I am getting fluval myself. I don't really like eheim that much.


----------



## Dany08fa

just picked up a mr aqua 12 today! :icon_eek: also picked up some new amazonia. I think i'm gonna go with a finnex ray and doing DSM with HC. Im so excited to get things going!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Dany08fa said:


> just picked up a mr aqua 12 today! :icon_eek: also picked up some new amazonia. I think i'm gonna go with a finnex ray and doing DSM with HC. Im so excited to get things going!


Congrats! More and more members to our club, can't wait to see the 12G's being the most popular size soon. You should start a journal and PM me once its done so I can link you to our club


----------



## beedee

sunyang730 said:


> I am getting fluval myself. I don't really like eheim that much.


i feel like i am leaning towards the fluval to be honest. it seems like a breeze to clean, and to prime after stopping it when cleaning.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

beedee said:


> i feel like i am leaning towards the fluval to be honest. it seems like a breeze to clean, and to prime after stopping it when cleaning.


What did you end up getting?


----------



## andrewss

soooooooo I might jump on this beautiful 12g long bandwagon 

a local fish club member has one of these forsale (never filled or setup at all) and I am tempted to buy it - he wants $70 but I have to drive nearly an hour to pick it up. 

what do you guys think? should I grab it? I probably wouldnt be able to set it up for months and would just be sittin on it so to say for sometime (no room for it here really and also I am probably moving in may)


----------



## synaethetic

eheim are the leaders of the filter industry. I've had a 2213 for years running on my 20g, it's a great filter, it's simple design makes it easy to work on. The fluval filters I've used in the past were always a pain in the ass to clean and assemble again.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

andrewss said:


> soooooooo I might jump on this beautiful 12g long bandwagon
> 
> a local fish club member has one of these forsale (never filled or setup at all) and I am tempted to buy it - he wants $70 but I have to drive nearly an hour to pick it up.
> 
> what do you guys think? should I grab it? I probably wouldnt be able to set it up for months and would just be sittin on it so to say for sometime (no room for it here really and also I am probably moving in may)


If you aren't going to set it up right away better to wait and buy it from Marine Depot. It should come out to about $80 and its brand new delivered to your home. If you have to drive 2 hours back and forth, you are looking at about $40 (if not more) worth of gas so realistically you'll be spending $110 on the tank.


----------



## JarederaJ

Hey guys im going to be getting my tank.. its 48"x13x13 would you guys mind if i posted it in here when its all setup? its not the mr aqua 12 gallon but its basically an over sized version


----------



## andrewss

NeoShrimp said:


> If you aren't going to set it up right away better to wait and buy it from Marine Depot. It should come out to about $80 and its brand new delivered to your home. If you have to drive 2 hours back and forth, you are looking at about $40 (if not more) worth of gas so realistically you'll be spending $110 on the tank.


Yeah, I passed on it - woulda taken it but the drive with the time and the gas wasn't worth it indeed


----------



## Dany08fa

so i finally got myself a mr aqua 12!!! i will be doing a iwagumi scape with hc carpet. Already have new amazonia and will start my dsm as soon as i can find some decent stones and decide on lighting. tank will have pressurized co2 and i will be dosing ferts. I already went over all of the journals and was wondering what light fixture is best for me. i want to go with the ray2, but have read it is too bright. i'd prefer not to suspend my light, but i will if i have too. is marineland too bright as well? if suspending the light is the only way then maybe i'll just go with a t5ho setup. also what light fixture would grow hc best?


----------



## somewhatshocked

A single Marineland Double Bright on the tank won't be too much. Should be perfect as long as you're dosing and using pressurized CO2.

Any of the Finnex fixtures will need to be suspended above the tank, as would T5NO and especially T5HO.


----------



## jeffvmd

ADA said:


> My next project.... 12g long REEF TANK!!!!!


You are gonna have some fun with this as a reef ADA.
Here is where the 12gal is at now. It now has 4 par30 bulbs, a royal blue ebay 4watt bulb for moonlight.








Still not done on lighting as I will be adding a couple of 4 watt custom color bulb with cyan, red, royal blue and violet and see if this will help go for a full spectrum lighting.
If anybody has one of the boostled clamps sitting around, hit me up. I'm in search for my last one to complete my lights.


----------



## Forumsnow

I have a 36" planted tank led on the way from buildmyled.com. Yes i know this is a TON of light but i will be using my reefkeeper to dim it and this way i will have the light for when i go to a bigger tank. I am extremely impressed with the service i have received from them so far. The owner of the company called me on his personal phone and helped answer the mountain of questions i had. The light is supposed to be here on Wednesday but unfortunately the alc is not scheduled to be here till Dec 3rd. Just a warning to anyone looking to dim with a rkl, you must buy a alc module which is an extra $80! Plus you cannot run the iTemp anymore without buying an extra $90 pc4. Pretty crappy considering i only spent $85 on the original rkl.

I keep a journal over on the barrreport found here. http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/11473-12long-Coast-of-Maine-Sunrise

I will let everyone know how this light works out. It will be a astronomical amount of light not dimmed so hopefully i will not have to dim it so much i lose to much of sunrise/set effect. In case anyone is wondering also, i do run pressurized c02 through a danner mag with fractioning impeller that i am absolutely in love with! It is a little loud when c02 is on compared to my eheim 1103 needlewheel but i think it does create a finer mist. I encourage all to use needlewheel/fractioning impeller to run your co2, it is a much more consistent way of enriching.


----------



## mayphly

I started this tank on 8/12/12 and finally got around to filling it last Tuesday. Just wated to share a couple of pics of it. Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## bigd603

Mayphly, What a great looking tank!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

mayphly said:


> I started this tank on 8/12/12 and finally got around to filling it last Tuesday. Just wated to share a couple of pics of it. Hope you enjoy them.


Lovely! Are you linked in our OP?


----------



## beedee

wow, that looks amazing mayphly!

btw, i decided to go with an eheim 2213 for my filtration choice.


----------



## mayphly

:smile:


bigd603 said:


> Mayphly, What a great looking tank!


Thanks!



NeoShrimp said:


> Lovely! Are you linked in our OP?


Yes indeed!



beedee said:


> wow, that looks amazing mayphly!
> 
> btw, i decided to go with an eheim 2213 for my filtration choice.


Hey thanks!

I'm running an Eheim 2215 and still find it barely has enough flow to make it to the other side of the tank. I went ahead and added a nano powerhead to the opposite end of the eheim outflow pipe and still have stagnant water under the outflow side. I ordered a nano Lilly pipe set that i hope will take care of the dead spot.


----------



## mayphly

I have 3 Lobelia cardinalis plants from this tank I'd like to offer up here in this thread as a RAOK. All I ask is $6.00 to cover shipping USPS priority. Please pm me if interested. They are the ones in the second pic towards the top of this page post#820. They have lush green broad leaves with very purple undersides. 

Cheers!


----------



## cockerstar

Does anyone know where the current best deal is on any of the 12g long tanks is right now? It seems like a lot of places don't have them!

They're shown on aquariummegastore and marinedepot, but both are out of stock. 
I can't find them at Big Als, eBay, or Amazon, let alone locally!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

mayphly said:


> I have 3 Lobelia cardinalis plants from this tank I'd like to offer up here in this thread as a RAOK. All I ask is $6.00 to cover shipping USPS priority. Please pm me if interested. They are the ones in the second pic towards the top of this page post#820. They have lush green broad leaves with very purple undersides.
> 
> Cheers!


How nice of you! I am planning to offer up some RAOK's for my 12G long too soon. Its about time 

Is your RAOK still available? If it is, I can certainly make an announcement in the OP for you :biggrin:


----------



## mayphly

I have someone interested in them at the moment. If for some reason they don't take them Ill let you know

Thanks!


----------



## mayphly

The lobelia Cardinalis went to sailornOKC. Congrats!


----------



## cockerstar

Add petstore.com and customaquatic.com to the list of places where this tank is out of stock! grrrr


----------



## nerdariostomp

what's everyone doing for heaters here? I don't need too much as the building stays around 75+ year-round, but something to help when it's colder would be nice and i'd like to avoid an in-line heater. 

basically what i'm asking is, are there any really short but solid heaters? i love the open look of everything here and would hate to have some massive heater cluttering up things

i also wouldn't be opposed to a canister filter/heater combo, but I havent seen anything under 300 haha


----------



## sunyang730

I dont use a heater in 12g long. I think anything extra is ugly! You might want to get a inline heater.


----------



## nerdariostomp

I'm just keeping it at work so I'm trying to avoid as many things that leak. Might just get a small fully submersible one and tuck it on the far side


----------



## bigd603

cockerstar said:


> Add petstore.com and customaquatic.com to the list of places where this tank is out of stock! grrrr


The wet spot in Portland, OR had them just a couple days ago. Maybe they could ship it for you?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nerdariostomp

Trying to decide between a fluval 106 and 206. Not sure if I really need the extra flow o the 206. 2 media baskets should be plenty but the 106 is rated for 25 gallons. Not sure how that'd fare in the 12 long. Ill be using a set of lily pipes and running the flow longways


----------



## sunyang730

get the 206. It is always to have better flow.


----------



## beedee

After a little over a month of DSM, I filled my tank last night, here is a brief video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Xy-9ju1QdE


----------



## Forumsnow

I have a 12 long with hc carpet and a 36" buildmyled.com dimming with a reefkeeper lite. Have a journal over at barrreport found here http://http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/11473-12long-Coast-of-Maine-Sunrise. Please leave comments. I just posted a video of the dimming today, awesome stuff.


----------



## _FC

Hey fellaz, ran into a good deal on these manzanita branches from a friend. I will be sandblasting a few but will probably put a red one in my tank. 










All approx 28" long


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

_FC said:


> Hey fellaz, ran into a good deal on these manzanita branches from a friend. I will be sandblasting a few but will probably put a red one in my tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All approx 28" long


The red looks beautiful


----------



## the_intricacy

FC- At first I thought that top image was of a corporate lobby with skylights with louvers, and large "lobby art". Basically, I mistook your plan for an elevation, lol.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L

Updated my 12 long journal, this thread needs more pictures!


----------



## Crob5965

ADA said:


> I can't believe how good this tank looks now. Well done. It's so lush! Gorgeous design too..


I really would like to get one of these where can I find one and how much do they cost?


----------



## sayurasem

Ach1Ll3sH33L said:


> Updated my 12 long journal, this thread needs more pictures!


How is the light right on top the tank? Not too strong?


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L

sayurasem said:


> How is the light right on top the tank? Not too strong?


Ask me again in 3 weeks. Ive only had the light right on top of the tank for a week as of today. So far so good though, ive gotten really good growth, plants pearl like crazy and seem to love all the light. Im only running the light for 4 hours a day, but feel like i can do 5 or 6 without a problem. Loving the shorter light cycle with an abundance of light so far as well, never seen my plants look so green, and my hc is recovering faster than it ever has after a trim.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Ach1Ll3sH33L said:


> Updated my 12 long journal, this thread needs more pictures!


I agree! Unfortunately I can contribute to more pictures


----------



## meowschwitz




----------



## MsNemoShrimp

meowschwitz said:


>


Wow. This layout looks WILD! Love it


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Hows everyones tank doing so far?


----------



## nerdariostomp

My dry start isn't going incredibly well. Going snag another couple portions of plants and flood next weekend and kick on the CO2  hopefully that plus some ferts will help perk things up


----------



## jakevwapp84

I can't find a 12g long anywhere any help


----------



## somewhatshocked

If you read through this thread (it's discussed several times), you'll find the retailers that sell these tanks.

GLA sometimes offers them. Marine Depot has them in stock currently.



jakevwapp84 said:


> I can't find a 12g long anywhere any help


----------



## Forumsnow

Here's my 12 long, no journal here but have one on barrreport as 12 long coast of Maine under aquacaping section.


----------



## Dany08fa

Here's a current pic of a little over a week of DSM in my mr aqua. So far so good, i do see some signs of melting, but also lots of fresh new growth!


----------



## beedee

Your tank is looking good Dany!

Here is a picture showing the progression of my tank, the bottom one was taken about ten days ago.


----------



## Dany08fa

^^thanks hopefully it stays that way. yours is lookin awesome!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

nerdariostomp said:


> My dry start isn't going incredibly well. Going snag another couple portions of plants and flood next weekend and kick on the CO2  hopefully that plus some ferts will help perk things up


Thats not good. What soil do you use, lighting, plant you are doing the DSM with? Share with us, we can try and help you


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Anyone got a 12 long for Xmas?


----------



## nerdariostomp

My problem mostly was that I couldn't keep things sealed so it wasn't as humid as it should have been probably and the slope wasnt too happy in terms of plant growth. Had a good but of die off after a good start. Oh well. Impatience got the best of me. Flooded and whatnot. Ill probably order some more staurogyne repens and Anubias nana petite to fill things out up top.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Just browsed through your journal. Can tell this will turn out real nice. Excellent piece of wood you have. Too bad this didn't last longer with the HC (DSM). It will spread eventually 



nerdariostomp said:


> My problem mostly was that I couldn't keep things sealed so it wasn't as humid as it should have been probably and the slope wasnt too happy in terms of plant growth. Had a good but of die off after a good start. Oh well. Impatience got the best of me. Flooded and whatnot. Ill probably order some more staurogyne repens and Anubias nana petite to fill things out up top.


----------



## Nanoful

*In the club*

Soooo the "wait" is over ! Not a fish person...was scooping around then bumb in this threat ! Read for 4 weeks! Just order my fish high tech tank(IMO) still tooo noob for this stuff! But want to be in the ROAK (is this where I could get free suffs?:help:icon_sad:....I will have to get light, filter, stones,soid,.....and co2! 
Omg! Will b very slowwww since I am really poor but don't want to go to unname equipments! Soooo hope 2 c u alls & maybe some Tank master( sound like WoW) :hihi: help me in plants & nooooobs $$$stupid$$$$ question ! 


Thus is my new year resolution !:flick::icon_idea


----------



## nerdariostomp

NeoShrimp said:


> Just browsed through your journal. Can tell this will turn out real nice. Excellent piece of wood you have. Too bad this didn't last longer with the HC (DSM). It will spread eventually


Thanks! I plan on picking up some more glosso and staurogyne repens since mine didn't last haha. No wildlife till spring and dosing ferts and running co2 now. The aquatek pb regulator is awesome. Finally got it dialed in (patience was crucial) and its been cool at 1-2 bps


----------



## Wayne Dwops

it's back in stock on marinedepot if anyone has been waiting. i'm going to have to burn my wallet to prevent myself from buying it.

and yes, i have been checking everyday so that i could NOT buy it.


----------



## nerdariostomp

Looking for the tiniest power head available. Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Wayne Dwops said:


> it's back in stock on marinedepot if anyone has been waiting. i'm going to have to burn my wallet to prevent myself from buying it.
> 
> and yes, i have been checking everyday so that i could NOT buy it.


They are generally out of stock often I notice, usually after a big sale? If I remembered correctly, once in awhile they are sold for like $50 or $60 shipped?


----------



## mayphly

Hey everyone, I just wanted to share a quick video clip of my 12g long tank. Thanks to all who contributed the plants for this tank. Most were from here on TPT.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQ_eQKXslDM


----------



## nerdariostomp

NeoShrimp said:


> They are generally out of stock often I notice, usually after a big sale? If I remembered correctly, once in awhile they are sold for like $50 or $60 shipped?


I think green leaf aquariums was having a clearance on their tanks which included a 12 long. No more though. Marineland depot has a subscription feature that I used which is really accurate in terms of notifying you of the availability when it comes back in stock.


----------



## nerdariostomp

Just watched the video mayphly hahahaha that's great!!


----------



## Dany08fa

i just watched the video as well....
nice tank! and good video editing!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

mayphly said:


> Hey everyone, I just wanted to share a quick video clip of my 12g long tank. Thanks to all who contributed the plants for this tank. Most were from here on TPT.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQ_eQKXslDM


Lol. Just saw this video too. Eerily cute!


----------



## GreenBliss

LOL! That video was awesome. :icon_lol:

Beautiful tank.


----------



## Romagjack

*Great video. mahphly*

Are you a professional video producer? Paranormal!!


----------



## binbin9

Subscribed. Mine is on the way!


----------



## bigd603

binbin9 said:


> Subscribed. Mine is on the way!


Woohoo! You're gonna love the tank. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sayurasem

Your video is freaky but awesome!


----------



## nerdariostomp

HC is growing in nicely! Unfortunately so is algae. Going to try reducing the photo period. Currently it's getting 1 to 2 bps as well which seems pretty good. Here's a pic to keep the hope alive!!!!1


----------



## bigd603

Awesome looking tank, that is coming along very well. I did notice that your drop checker looks rather blue. Now this might just be how color is displayed on my screen, or it could mean that your CO2 is too low. Try increasing your bubble rate a bit, and it might also help to place you diffuser closer to your lily pipe to help distribute the co2 evenly across your tank. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _FC

Sweet piece of wood! I'm rescaping mine a bit to get that sticking out of the water look going on...

Your plant biomass is small that caused a nasty algae breakout in my tank. Threw some floaters and moss there to absorb all the extra nutrients and it cleared up just fine...




nerdariostomp said:


> HC is growing in nicely! Unfortunately so is algae. Going to try reducing the photo period. Currently it's getting 1 to 2 bps as well which seems pretty good. Here's a pic to keep the hope alive!!!!1


----------



## CryptKeeper54

Just got my 12 gal tank by Mr. Aqua. Will join club as soon as my tank is worhty. Love this thread and I agree, that vid was cool as shiznit. Very creative mind at work.


----------



## Kai808

CryptKeeper54 said:


> Just got my 12 gal tank by Mr. Aqua. Will join club as soon as my tank is worhty. Love this thread and I agree, that vid was cool as shiznit. Very creative mind at work.


Great! I can't wait to see how it turns out. Did you get it locally? I'm looking for another one and haven't seen it in the last 6 months.


----------



## mayphly

Thanks for all the kind comments on the video. I'm glad you liked it. Here's another one that's not so scary

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhkpX7sSoHA


----------



## CryptKeeper54

Kai808 said:


> Great! I can't wait to see how it turns out. Did you get it locally? I'm looking for another one and haven't seen it in the last 6 months.


Got the only one at moanaloa pets. I try to buy local even if it costs more, just because. These 12s will only get more popular but I remember seeing 3 at coralfish within the last 6 months.


----------



## mayphly

nerdariostomp said:


> HC is growing in nicely! Unfortunately so is algae. Going to try reducing the photo period. Currently it's getting 1 to 2 bps as well which seems pretty good. Here's a pic to keep the hope alive!!!!1


Nerdariostomp, 

I like your lily pipes. Where did you get them? I was thinking about the GLA ones for my tank.


----------



## nerdariostomp

Thanks! I got the Lily pipes from aquatic magic. They seemed to have the best pricing on a lot of things and honestly after I got them I am very pleased with everything. They ship from overseas so it does take about nine business days or so at most to get to you but the pricing is beyond comparison in my opinion.

I did take some advice though and I moved the diffuser again. Originally I tried to do that but for whatever reason it didn't work out. Looks like it is actually diffusing the CO2 with the flow of the water this time. I also reduced the photoperiod to eight hours. It was previously set to about 12. Ha ha ha!


----------



## binbin9

Thanks for the info on the lilly pipes. I was just doing a google search for them.

Got my tank in last night!!!


----------



## Dany08fa

The cal aqua nano lily pipes is a little pricy but probably fit the best. I was lucky to buy it used off a member here.


----------



## nerdariostomp

Yeah I'm not going to lie the mounting points aren't perfect (intake sits loooow) but I had an extra suction cup and clip that I used to make it work


----------



## Dany08fa

binbin9 said:


> Thanks for the info on the lilly pipes. I was just doing a google search for them.
> 
> Got my tank in last night!!!


Cant wait to see you get it started! You decide on what look youre going for?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Dany08fa said:


> Cant wait to see you get it started! You decide on what look youre going for?


Congrats! Can't wait to see more updates from you


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

mayphly said:


> Thanks for all the kind comments on the video. I'm glad you liked it. Here's another one that's not so scary
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhkpX7sSoHA


I really enjoy this video. Cute how the shrimps are chasing each other. Lovely setup too. Thanks for sharing Andrew! 



nerdariostomp said:


> Thanks! I got the Lily pipes from aquatic magic. They seemed to have the best pricing on a lot of things and honestly after I got them I am very pleased with everything. They ship from overseas so it does take about nine business days or so at most to get to you but the pricing is beyond comparison in my opinion.
> 
> I did take some advice though and I moved the diffuser again. Originally I tried to do that but for whatever reason it didn't work out. Looks like it is actually diffusing the CO2 with the flow of the water this time. I also reduced the photoperiod to eight hours. It was previously set to about 12. Ha ha ha!


8 hours is definitely the better way to go. It took me awhile when I had my 12 to adjust the lighting and photo-period to have the HC grow properly. The thing I don't like about HC though is once it catches on with algae, its nearly impossible to get rid of it all unless you pull out that whole infected area. That's my experience at least


----------



## nerdariostomp

Yeah I've had to develop a dual-tong approach and hold the patch down with one set while I pull with the other. So far so good though


----------



## meowschwitz

Still looking crazy.


----------



## Coste

*my 12 gallon long tear down*

So, my planted tank I posted about on page 51, the one featured in Tropical Fish Hobbyist, got an algae outbreak, so I tore it down. But I've turned into a nano reef. Here are a couple pics:


----------



## Coste

*Pics*

Wider angle


----------



## Coste

*Pics*

Shot of the article


----------



## Neatfish

They both look nice too.


----------



## bigd603

Update on the tank, added a bunch of new baby tears and some anubias, plus some new hardware. Check out the journal in my signature for some more shots and info!


----------



## binbin9

It's a slow start. I've finally sold my fluval edge last night. I took a big lost on it but oh well, I finally have the counter space to put in.

I plan on a lava rock base, amazonia cap, DIY, lilly pipes, seiryu stones, and just a small handful of plants. perhaps some riccia and HYDROCOTYLE VERTICILLAT to balance out the center.












Dany08fa said:


> Cant wait to see you get it started! You decide on what look youre going for?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Coste said:


> Shot of the article


Congrats!

Here is mine featured in Aquarist Magazine 

http://aquaristmagazine.com/a-long-12-gallon-aquascape/


----------



## Neatfish

Can't wait to get one too


----------



## _FC

hey guys, i've never owned an eheim 2232 but does this feel like weak flow to you guys?
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8449218213/in/photostream


----------



## beedee

Took this pic a few weeks ago, since then about 10 of my Green Neon Tetras died.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Neatfish said:


> Can't wait to get one too


ROTFL!!!



_FC said:


> hey guys, i've never owned an eheim 2232 but does this feel like weak flow to you guys?
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8449218213/in/photostream


It does look a little weak on the other end. My experience is the more flow the less algae is likely to appear. Try a custom spraybar the length of the tank and it should greatly reduce the "no flow zone". Or, you could simply add a Zoomed 501 on the other end and it will help with flow and filtration too!


----------



## bigd603

Anyone care to share their experience with the Finnex Fugeray? Did you have any algae blooms? Did you rest it right on the tank, or did you have to raise it? How much? How long is your photoperiod?


----------



## somewhatshocked

There are dozens of people here on the forum documenting their usage of the fixture. Just use the search feature or check out some of the tank journals. You may also refer to the Finnex sponsor forum to determine PAR data for each fixture - that'll allow you to determine how high a particular fixture needs to be suspended above a tank for your specific light needs.

If you're using a 36" fixture? 135 PAR at 6 inches above the substrate, 73 at 12 inches, 47 at 18 inches. That means you'll need to probably raise it a foot and a half above the tank for low light. Anything else and you'll need CO2 and daily fert dosing.



bigd603 said:


> Anyone care to share their experience with the Finnex Fugeray? Did you have any algae blooms? Did you rest it right on the tank, or did you have to raise it? How much? How long is your photoperiod?


----------



## binbin9

Here's a quick update on mine, its in about its 1st week of grow out.


----------



## Dany08fa

Here's some current pics of my 12. been flooded for almost a week now and hc is growing, no problems so far! :biggrin:


----------



## binbin9

wow looks great and nice spot for it. is that a finnex light?


----------



## Dany08fa

binbin9 said:


> wow looks great and nice spot for it. is that a finnex light?


marineland... i would have gotten a finnex but i never planned on suspending. i wanted to suspend the light higher but marineland isnt very bright.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

binbin9 said:


> Here's a quick update on mine, its in about its 1st week of grow out.


Very nice growth! Don't forget to promote your club by putting the link to our club in your signature! 



Dany08fa said:


> Here's some current pics of my 12. been flooded for almost a week now and hc is growing, no problems so far! :biggrin:


Love the stand :biggrin: Don't forget to promote your club by putting the link to our club in your signature!


----------



## sayurasem

OMG we have a similar stand!
my doors are crooked tho lol...


----------



## Dany08fa

Thats because ours are both ADA inspired.:biggrin:


----------



## sayurasem

did you bolt your stand to the wall? or any safety belt?


----------



## Dany08fa

sayurasem said:


> did you bolt your stand to the wall? or any safety belt?


nope nothing, but it isn't going anywhere. someone would have to intentionally try and tip it over. i don't even thing someone falling into it would do it.


----------



## sayurasem

Oh just noticed you have wood floor, mine is some flimsy carpet. Not much earthquakes in Washington?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

*Re: 12G Club: Got a 12 GalloN RimlesS or wanna get 1? PoSt/SeE HeRe! RAOK OFFERED!!!*

Is that Washington the state or DC? We here in WA state have potential for huge earthquakes but they happen so infrequently we forget about em! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dany08fa

Washington state. Never thought about earthquake. Maybe i should put a coupe screws throught the cabnet and into the studs in the wall just for insurance... Haha


----------



## Nanoful

Hehe!


----------



## sayurasem

Sweet another 12 gallon long!


----------



## Geronimoumd

This forum is great everyone. I am seriously considering setting up a 12gal long at my office. Major problem i see with this is over the weekend. Does anyone have an office set up in which they leave on timers over the weekend? Has anyone attempted this?

Thanks and i love all the great info your guys have provided.


----------



## nerdariostomp

*12G Club: Got a 12 GalloN RimlesS or wanna get 1? PoSt/SeE HeRe! RAOK OFFERED!!!*

I have a 12 long that I leave over the weekend and it is definitely set up on timers. I have my dosing schedule so that I does on Monday Wednesday and Friday over the weekend seems to be okay. The only thing I need to make sure I do is top off the water on Friday because my office environment so dry that by the time I come in on Monday I need to add a little bit more. There is a good amount of evaporation


----------



## Geronimoumd

*TANK:* Mr. Aqua 12 Gal Long
*SUBSTRATE:* Eco-Complete Substrate Fluval Stratum Top Layer
*LIGHT:* Catalina Aquarium T5 Solar 2 Bulb
*FILTRATION:* Fluval 106

*MISC:* Sieryu Stones or Driftwood. Maybe both. Still thinking it through. 

This is the start of my planning on what the initial materials will be. I will think about Flora once i establish the setup. Anyone have any comments on my starting materials though?

Also thank you @nerdariostomp for the good information on office dosing and evap.


----------



## nerdariostomp

*12G Club: Got a 12 GalloN RimlesS or wanna get 1? PoSt/SeE HeRe! RAOK OFFERED!!!*

No problem. I like the single addition approach but have seen tanks with both wood and stone that look nice. HC is pretty common as well as dwarf hairgrass, but its really up to you and your vision of the look you're going for. 

I was trying for glosso and will be swapping that out for staurogyne repens and probably some low growing crypt and I have some Anubias nana petite as well which looks cool


----------



## nerdariostomp

*12G Club: Got a 12 GalloN RimlesS or wanna get 1? PoSt/SeE HeRe! RAOK OFFERED!!!*

You may want to rethink the filter too. These things are rough to get good circulation in and a more powerful filter or a power head will help


----------



## Geronimoumd

do you think the 206 would be enough? or go with a different brand completely?


----------



## pmcarbrey

I'm just getting started on the work up for one of these builds myself! A few questions about substrate are on my thread http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=2657002#post2657002


----------



## pmcarbrey

Has anyone tried a sump with one of these? I'm considering the idea on mine


----------



## nerdariostomp

*12G Club: Got a 12 GalloN RimlesS or wanna get 1? PoSt/SeE HeRe! RAOK OFFERED!!!*

I wanted to do one but its at work so simplicity as the recipe. It'd be awesome to have one of these in a two level rack with a sump/riparium underneath in a 33 long (48x12x12)


----------



## Kai808

pmcarbrey said:


> Has anyone tried a sump with one of these? I'm considering the idea on mine


Check out Cryptkeeper54's Thread. He's planning to do a sump.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=216242


----------



## minicrazy592

My work in progress


----------



## Dany08fa

how thick is the mr aqua 12 glass? i measured mine and it was about 5mm, but i tried searching on google, but the best info i could find was that mr aqua aquariums glass thickness range anywhere from 5mm-10mm depending on size.

the reason is... im trying to order one of the green leaf aquarium (GLA) "all glass" thermometers, but not sure if i should order the 5mm one or the 8mm one. would the 5mm be a tad to snug? would the 8mm be too loose? this thermometer is sexy btw...

check it out, heres the link:
http://greenleafaquariums.com/elos-test-kits/gla-glass-thermometer-6mm.html


----------



## nerdariostomp

*12G Club: Got a 12 GalloN RimlesS or wanna get 1? PoSt/SeE HeRe! RAOK OFFERED!!!*

Did some new planting today (staurogyne porto velho and Brazilian micro swords) up the hill and moved my light down a little. Should look good once it fills in


----------



## NanoDave

Hi everyone,

First time here at the club. I just recently started setting up my 12g long:red_mouth and am looking for some advice on lighting. I recently purchased a Deep Blue 36" H.E. light with 1 T5 10k Deep Blue Bulb and 1 T5 6500 Aqueon Plant bulb. The height is about 6" above tank. I currently have cO2 running at 2 bubbles per second from 6-10 pm and lights going from 4-10. Will this be adequate to grown Dwarf Baby Tears? Any and all advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ADA

NanoDave said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> First time here at the club. I just recently started setting up my 12g long:red_mouth and am looking for some advice on lighting. I recently purchased a Deep Blue 36" H.E. light with 1 T5 10k Deep Blue Bulb and 1 T5 6500 Aqueon Plant bulb. The height is about 6" above tank. I currently have cO2 running at 2 bubbles per second from 6-10 pm and lights going from 4-10. Will this be adequate to grown Dwarf Baby Tears? Any and all advice will be greatly appreciated.


Hi there. Welcome!

I think you'll find you have too much light, and may have to raise it. 

With that light I'd start at at least 18" - 22" away from the substrate (probably around 10" - 12" from the top of the tank). If there's a lot of ambient light around, you'd want to place it even higher. My advice is to start maybe a bit too high, rather than too low and drop it an inch per week until you find the balance.

Depending on your fauna, you might want a bit more CO2 as well. If you have sensitive shrimp, you'd have to keep the CO2 low, and be careful with it, but imho, 30ppm of CO2 is not enough. (are you using a drop checker?) 

You have to consider the photo-period, and position of the tank (is it in a bright room? Don't put it too near a window, and definitely not within reach of direct sunlight) 

Good luck!


----------



## Kai808

Hey, good to see you back ADA! I think H.E. equals Normal Output. The package says 21W x 2. That's the same wattage as my 36"coralife t5no. He may have to lower the light for an HC carpet depending on how good the reflectors are.


----------



## ADA

Kai808 said:


> Hey, good to see you back ADA! I think H.E. equals Normal Output. The package says 21W x 2. That's the same wattage as my 36"coralife t5no. He may have to lower the light for an HC carpet depending on how good the reflectors are.


Heya Kai! Good to be back! I have to post some pictures.

Oh, yikes I had that light confused with another. Sorry, yeah Kai's right.. I reckon it should be okay but don't put it way up high like I said lol!


----------



## madness

A dual bulb normal output T5 is still going to be a heck of a lot of light on a shallow tank.

Thankfully it isn't a high quality T5HO fixture or he might start his submersed HC on fire.


----------



## Aww

Jumping on the bandwagon. Journal to follow shortly but going to attempt a DSM HC carpet. Had the tank wrapped for the past 2 days but have found white spiderweb looking mold starting to develop. So I'm going to keep it uncovered for the meantime and hope it recesses. Its been constantly above 30 degrees celcius here in Melbourne so hopefully there's still enough humidity in there.


----------



## Kai808

Aww said:


> Jumping on the bandwagon. Journal to follow shortly but going to attempt a DSM HC carpet. Had the tank wrapped for the past 2 days but have found white spiderweb looking mold starting to develop. So I'm going to keep it uncovered for the meantime and hope it recesses. Its been constantly above 30 degrees celcius here in Melbourne so hopefully there's still enough humidity in there.


Try spot treating the mold with H2O2(3% Hydrogen Peroxide).


----------



## Charlygarcia808

My 12 gal long is on its way!!! I was curious what kind of small pressurized CO2 setups you guys and gals were using for these little tanks. I previously had a 260 gallon planted tank but nothing this small ever. I know I would like to have an electronic solenoid (work and college both full time) so I'm not always home to shut off/turn on when needed so lights and CO2 would need to be on timers. I have searched and found a few things. The 24oz paintball tanks have intrigued me with their compact design as I hope to keep this tank on a narrow cabinet that doesn't offer alot of storage.


----------



## nerdariostomp

*12G Club: Got a 12 GalloN RimlesS or wanna get 1? PoSt/SeE HeRe! RAOK OFFERED!!!*

I run aquateks paintball regulator/solenoid on two tanks. It's 90 bucks and includes a bubble counter and generally once you dial it in, it stays between 1 an 2 BPS. I'd recommend an atomic diffuser for them too since they run at higher pressure and it lends itself well to them. They break up the bubbles very well


----------



## Aww

Kai808 said:


> Try spot treating the mold with H2O2(3% Hydrogen Peroxide).


Thanks! Will give that a try tonight


----------



## vnghost

*12G Club: Got a 12 GalloN RimlesS or wanna get 1? PoSt/SeE HeRe! RAOK OFFERED!!!*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ADA

vnghost said:


> View attachment 102778
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOWWWWW!!!! Possibly my fav tank of all time! What an amazing piece of wood!


----------



## vnghost

*12G Club: Got a 12 GalloN RimlesS or wanna get 1? PoSt/SeE HeRe! RAOK OFFERED!!!*

Thanks, this tank is still fairly new, a combination of all my other tanks shut down into one. 
Some more recent pics


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ADA

vnghost said:


> Thanks, this tank is still fairly new, a combination of all my other tanks shut down into one.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow.. that's really, really nice. Well done. 

Nice shrimp too.


----------



## Charlygarcia808

nerdariostomp said:


> I run aquateks paintball regulator/solenoid on two tanks. It's 90 bucks and includes a bubble counter and generally once you dial it in, it stays between 1 an 2 BPS. I'd recommend an atomic diffuser for them too since they run at higher pressure and it lends itself well to them. They break up the bubbles very well


Thanks for the suggestion. I'll be searching this one later today. Can't wait to get this tank going


----------



## Romagjack

Jumpers and cats! Anyone had luck with a cover? I tried a 1/4" plexiglass but it warps quickly and I have to flip it over every week or so. I would like to have rectangular cut-outs on the back for 2 HOB filters and a small drilled hole in the middle front for feeding and ferts. Don't know if custom cut glass would be possible (or affordable). Lexan claims not to warp - anyone tried it?


----------



## Charlygarcia808

Romagjack said:


> Jumpers and cats! Anyone had luck with a cover? I tried a 1/4" plexiglass but it warps quickly and I have to flip it over every week or so. I would like to have rectangular cut-outs on the back for 2 HOB filters and a small drilled hole in the middle front for feeding and ferts. Don't know if custom cut glass would be possible (or affordable). Lexan claims not to warp - anyone tried it?


Lexan will work fine. I used lexan to build the entire sump and cover for my 72 gallon bowfront reef tank and never had a problem with it. Extremely tough stuff.


----------



## rocksmom

Here's a current fts of mine. Finally got some plants and water in it. There are more pics in my journal.












vnghost said:


> Thanks, this tank is still fairly new, a combination of all my other tanks shut down into one.
> Some more recent pics
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How cow, that's cool! I always love the look of the oversized driftwood like that, but have never been able to pull it off. Nice job. Cute shrimp pics too.



Charlygarcia808 said:


> My 12 gal long is on its way!!! I was curious what kind of small pressurized CO2 setups you guys and gals were using for these little tanks. I previously had a 260 gallon planted tank but nothing this small ever. I know I would like to have an electronic solenoid (work and college both full time) so I'm not always home to shut off/turn on when needed so lights and CO2 would need to be on timers. I have searched and found a few things. The 24oz paintball tanks have intrigued me with their compact design as I hope to keep this tank on a narrow cabinet that doesn't offer alot of storage.


I just got my first co2 setup and it's only been running for a few days, but I like it so far. It's the GLA Atomic Paintball V2. You can see what it looks like on a 20oz co2 tank in my picture.


----------



## assasin6547

I want to get a 12 gallon rimless, but where should I purchase? The only place I've seen it for sale is Marine Depot, is that the cheapest?

Thanks...


----------



## Nanoful

Trust me on this one! you will not b happier! they ship really fast for me and u could use the box to ship u to them hehehehe... i mean.. u cant not get it cheaper unless lfs onsale or tpt local pik up! U will love it


----------



## Hilde

vnghost love your scape. Tell me more about your plants, please.


----------



## assasin6547

Ugh I want a 12 long so bad... lack of funds.


----------



## VJM

Went to the LFS today to pick up a light for my 2.5g. Out of stock. 

What came home with me instead? You guessed it, a 12g long. It was too pretty to leave there. 

I just started with planted tanks, and my current set-ups are teaching me a lot (the hard way). Once I have them running right, I will reward myself by setting this sweet baby up. 

This thread totally gave me grabby hands for a 12g long.


----------



## Kai808

VJM said:


> Went to the LFS today to pick up a light for my 2.5g. Out of stock.
> 
> What came home with me instead? You guessed it, a 12g long. It was too pretty to leave there.
> 
> I just started with planted tanks, and my current set-ups are teaching me a lot (the hard way). Once I have them running right, I will reward myself by setting this sweet baby up.
> 
> This thread totally gave me grabby hands for a 12g long.


Haha, Welcome to the club! We should really change the name of this thread to 12G Trap Club.


----------



## Charlygarcia808

nerdariostomp said:


> I run aquateks paintball regulator/solenoid on two tanks. It's 90 bucks and includes a bubble counter and generally once you dial it in, it stays between 1 an 2 BPS. I'd recommend an atomic diffuser for them too since they run at higher pressure and it lends itself well to them. They break up the bubbles very well


what length atomic diffuser do you run? I went ahead and purchased the aquatek mini but I still don't have my tank in and I'm not sure what length diffuser would be appropriate. Not to mention GLA is out of stock on alot of the options anyways. :icon_cry:


----------



## Erno

Hi Everyone!

I started a new tread about my 12g first project. As i'm kind of new i'd appreciate if people can pass there to give some advice. 

Hope to read u!

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=278002

Erno


----------



## Geronimoumd

*start of something great*

well after spending a boatload of money, things are starting to arrive.

So far, the tank and the light are up on the desk.

The original plan

TANK: Mr. Aqua 12 Gal Long
SUBSTRATE: [STRIKE]Eco-Complete Substrate Fluval Stratum Top Layer[/STRIKE] ADA Aquasoil Amazonia - 9 Liters
LIGHT: [STRIKE]Catalina Aquarium T5 Solar 2 Bulb[/STRIKE] Catalina Aquarium T5 Solar 1 Bulb
FILTRATION: [STRIKE]Fluval 106[/STRIKE] Fluval 206

MISC: [STRIKE]Sieryu Stones or[/STRIKE] Driftwood. [STRIKE]Maybe both. Still thinking it through. [/STRIKE]Wound up placing an order with PC1 but still waiting on a reply/tracking number. From what i read, he is very slow to respond :icon_frow

















Here is the start of a great project. Emersed growth starts next week.


----------



## nerdariostomp

*12G Club: Got a 12 GalloN RimlesS or wanna get 1? PoSt/SeE HeRe! RAOK OFFERED!!!*

Very cool! Having this 12L to groom while taking phone support calls is great. I could never spend this much one on one of my larger home tanks


----------



## Hilde

vnghost said:


> This tank a combination of all my other tanks.


What are your plants in the tank?


----------



## vnghost

*12G Club: Got a 12 GalloN RimlesS or wanna get 1? PoSt/SeE HeRe! RAOK OFFERED!!!*

Not sure off the top of my head. Ill tell you what they are when I get home tonight. 

Carpet is hc, some tropica 049, cardinal plants. Ill name them in order when I get a chance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vnghost

Hilde said:


> What are your plants in the tank?


this is the best i can do in naming the plants. sorry wish i knew what they are called but i mostly buy from lfs that rarely know what they are.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=2882802&postcount=8


----------



## thebuddha

vnghost said:


> Thanks, this tank is still fairly new, a combination of all my other tanks shut down into one.
> Some more recent pics


man what a SCORE on that wood! looks great with those dimensions


----------



## sayurasem

Epic scape!


----------



## Entomodonata

Hey all,

Ordered my 12G long today and excited to join the club once I get all my equipment in!

What Finnex LED fixture would you all recommend if I'd like to keep this tank fairly low tech?

I'm thinking either the 36" Fugeray or (3) 10" FugeRay-R's. Anyone have thoughts on this? I fear I will have to suspend the 36" FugeRay, but I should be able to pull this off. Additionally if I choose to go down the CO2/slightly more high tech route in the future, I will always have the ability to lower the light fixture at that point.

The PAR output on (3) FugeRay-R's should put me in a lower light category, but that's 3 power cords to deal with and a less minimalist look.

Looks like I just answered my own question!

A question for you folks running CO2 on your tanks: What is an estimated start up cost for a basic paintball system with the tank, regulators, diffusers, tubing, etc? How often do the 24oz tanks need a refill?

Looking forward to starting my journal and joining the club! :thumbsup:


----------



## sayurasem

I would get ray2 36" if you end up to hang up the light anyway (if money not an issue). More option if you wanted to go high light plants later on.


----------



## nerdariostomp

*12G Club: Got a 12 GalloN RimlesS or wanna get 1? PoSt/SeE HeRe! RAOK OFFERED!!!*

My CO2 setup was about 130 because the aquatek regulator was on sale around Xmas when I bought it. About 150 is safe for a total cost though and it's been up for a couple of months now without a refill. No idea how long it'll last


----------



## CryptKeeper54

*photography*










How do people go about photographing a long scape while capturing nothing but te inside of the tank. For instance, when I see pics of contest tanks, all I see is the inside and the water above which people like to add water ripples to. Is it mostly "photo-shoped" pics along with professional lighting. I'm curious to see if anyone here knows.

I'm always stuck taking photos from a distance and posting pics like the one above. I want to see my plants in better quality photos is what I'm trying to do while getting the whole layout as well.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Wow. A lot of very unique setups. I am very impressed


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

CryptKeeper54 said:


> How do people go about photographing a long scape while capturing nothing but te inside of the tank. For instance, when I see pics of contest tanks, all I see is the inside and the water above which people like to add water ripples to. Is it mostly "photo-shoped" pics along with professional lighting. I'm curious to see if anyone here knows.
> 
> I'm always stuck taking photos from a distance and posting pics like the one above. I want to see my plants in better quality photos is what I'm trying to do while getting the whole layout as well.


Your water is very clear. Impressive with such a small filter


----------



## Kai808

CryptKeeper54 said:


> How do people go about photographing a long scape while capturing nothing but te inside of the tank. For instance, when I see pics of contest tanks, all I see is the inside and the water above which people like to add water ripples to. Is it mostly "photo-shoped" pics along with professional lighting. I'm curious to see if anyone here knows.
> 
> I'm always stuck taking photos from a distance and posting pics like the one above. I want to see my plants in better quality photos is what I'm trying to do while getting the whole layout as well.


Basically they are just cropping the pictures. They probably do some curve adjustment to bring out the highlights and shadows. Also, these 12g's may be too shallow to see ripple effect.

Btw, what lens are you using?


----------



## beedee

CryptKeeper54 said:


>


i like your shelving unit light mount. the tank looks great too!


----------



## CryptKeeper54

MsNemoShrimp said:


> Your water is very clear. Impressive with such a small filter


Thanks. My water is crystal clear, but that small filter is connected to a relatively big sump below the tank....lol.



Kai808 said:


> Basically they are just cropping the pictures. They probably do some curve adjustment to bring out the highlights and shadows. Also, these 12g's may be too shallow to see ripple effect.
> 
> Btw, what lens are you using?


Thanks for the info.

My galaxy s phone (5.0 mega pix - I remember when this was high for point and shoot cameras) for all the photos in my 12 gal journal. 

But I do own a nikon d5100, only using the standard lens it came with. I will eventually start practicing again.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Wow. The very 1st Galaxy produced those photos? Did you have to use any special setting or whatever the standard setting was?


----------



## CryptKeeper54

MsNemoShrimp said:


> Wow. The very 1st Galaxy produced those photos? Did you have to use any special setting or whatever the standard setting was?


Just default settings.


----------



## Entomodonata

Anyone use a Finnex PX-360 on one of these tanks?

http://www.aquavibrant.com/filtrati...ter-filter/finnex-px-360-canister-filter.html

Looking for a more affordable solution than a Eheim 2213. 

The Jebao's and SunSuns on eBay are promising but they all have way too much flow for this small of a tank.


----------



## minicrazy592

Entomodonata said:


> Anyone use a Finnex PX-360 on one of these tanks?
> 
> http://www.aquavibrant.com/filtrati...ter-filter/finnex-px-360-canister-filter.html
> 
> Looking for a more affordable solution than a Eheim 2213.
> 
> The Jebao's and SunSuns on eBay are promising but they all have way too much flow for this small of a tank.


I do. I have to run a powerhead to have enough flow throughout the tank, itself just isn't enough.


----------



## JAYGEE

Looks like I found the right place!

I just received my Mr. Aqua 12g long, and was looking for ideas on planting it.

Lighting is Aquatic Life dual T5, it has two bulbs one is an acintic (sp?) not sure what the other is. Is a 10k and a 6500k too much for this tank? I have the light setting on the rim.

Filter will be a Ehiem 2213

I will also be running Co2.

I will be using Amazonia Aquasoil as substrate.

Plants, I am currently looking for HC but cant find any locally. I also will be using Dwarf Hair Grass as well for ground cover. Looking for other ideas as well.

I will be adding some shrimp, just unsure of which ones. Ill be adding 12 Pygmy Cories as well.

I am thinking of adding some drift wood and some rocks is I can find something that I like. I am looking forward to set it up, and get some pics.


----------



## rocksmom

JAYGEE said:


> Looks like I found the right place!
> 
> I just received my Mr. Aqua 12g long, and was looking for ideas on planting it.
> 
> Lighting is Aquatic Life dual T5, it has two bulbs one is an acintic (sp?) not sure what the other is. Is a 10k and a 6500k too much for this tank? I have the light setting on the rim.
> 
> Filter will be a Ehiem 2213
> 
> I will also be running Co2.
> 
> I will be using Amazonia Aquasoil as substrate.
> 
> Plants, I am currently looking for HC but cant find any locally. I also will be using Dwarf Hair Grass as well for ground cover. Looking for other ideas as well.
> 
> I will be adding some shrimp, just unsure of which ones. Ill be adding 12 Pygmy Cories as well.
> 
> I am thinking of adding some drift wood and some rocks is I can find something that I like. I am looking forward to set it up, and get some pics.


Welcome to the club!

Yes, that will definitely be too much light sitting on the rim of the tank. With dual t5s you'll have to raise the fixture up a lot. A single T5 would be a lot, even with co2. Can you run it with a single bulb? If you can I would suggest that, but you will still probably need to hang it or add some window screen/mesh to cut down the light if you want to leave it on the tank.


----------



## JAYGEE

Thanks for the reply rocksmom, I am unsure of if I would be able to run the fixture with only one bulb with out causing any issues to the fixture, but I will do some research. I plan on setting the tank up on my mantle so I would be able to hang the fixture from the ceiling if I have too.


----------



## JAYGEE

My tank as it sits until I get my co2 in and some more aquasoil.

The bulbs in the light fixture are 1 6k and a roseate (sp?) bulb. Doesn't look too bright but I am just a noob to plants tanks.


----------



## sayurasem

Nice! Can't wait till it takes shape


----------



## dasob85

Jaygee, I have some spare HC floating around in a container after my rescape if you want it for price of shipping a small flat rate box. I wonder if I could just stick it in a regular envelope though. Too bad you're not that close to me. I do warn you that its been floating since last monday (someone please chime in if it's too far gone since I have no idea. I think it still looks good though) and there are bits and pieces of java moss tangled in it but you'll have to separate the hc in smaller pieces to plant anyway so that shouldn't be a big issue. PM me if interested









Edit: just the HC, and maybe that piece of mini pellia if you really want it. I am keeping the anubias


----------



## Geronimoumd

Great start so far Jaygee and welcome!


----------



## ADA

Hey everyone! It's been a while. 

Here are some pics I took today.. 



FTS












Some algae issues here for sure.. slow growing leaves of my Buce.. sigh












Mini Pellia












Different angle












Fisheye!












Erios and stuff.. 












Annnd... trying out the macro lens on my iphone 5 Olloclip.











Thanks for looking!


----------



## GJL Creative Solutions

WOW! I love it


----------



## CryptKeeper54

Nice tank ADA. Wish my buces would show out like yours. Mines seem to be struggling. Great selection of plants.


----------



## Forumsnow

My 12 as it sits today, hc has totally filled in and looking really good. Have about 15 oebt and 20+ supreme red babies roaming around in there now with another 4 berried oebt. Contemplating ordering some royal blue tigers from speedie if he's not sold out. 
Baby oebt


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Anyone noticed any price drop for these 12 longs since the last time which was over the summer sometime?

I would love to get one again for my apartment in Pharmacy school and it'll be nice if I can do all of the emersed growth now 

I'll be checking periodically and if there is a sale I'll be sure to make an announcement. Please do the same if you see a sale! :hihi:


----------



## ADA

GJL Creative Solutions said:


> WOW! I love it


Thanks 




CryptKeeper54 said:


> Nice tank ADA. Wish my buces would show out like yours. Mines seem to be struggling. Great selection of plants.


Thanks, the only buce I have that flowers like that is this one. I forget what sp. it is. I have several different ones, my favorite is the Black Velvet.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Well done ADA


----------



## ADA

MsNemoShrimp said:


> Well done ADA


Thanks!

I actually have trimmings (just about everything in the tank was just trimmed, if anyone has anything they'd like to trade, for any of my plants, please let me know?) 

:bounce:


----------



## hamato

I have one of these on order so I'll be posting a journal in the coming months  

One question, I'm building a stand now for it but as I won't have the tank in front of me for a month or so I want to make sure I get the sizing right!

MarineDepot quotes the size as 35.4 x 8.3 x 9.4 in. Just want to confirm with a tank owner that building the stand for 36" length will fit without any spillage.

Also I'm assuming 8.3in is the width of the tank. I'm planning on an ADA-type stand but worry at 30" or so height it will be too tipsy. I made my last stand for a 20L out of 2x4s and it is a tank but I'm planning on just using 3/4" plywood for this stand.
I saw another poster bolted his to a wall, but I'm in an apartment so don't want to risk that! 
I'm thinking to make the stand a bit wider (say 1ft deep) to alleviate some of this concern, anyone have suggestions on sizing? I'd rather not get any longer than 3ft.


*
*


----------



## ADA

Just wanted to share a few more pics that I took with my iphone today:












































































































































And, here are some pics of my shrimp.. I'm thinking about putting some in the 12g.





















I just noticed that the (TINY!) babies have bright red eyes.. has anyone seen this before?




























Thanks for looking. Sorry about all the pics.


----------



## Kai808

ADA said:


> Just wanted to share a few more pics that I took with my iphone today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good! I'm very Jealous of your buces. Ummmm... Where's the Koa stand?


----------



## ADA

Kai808 said:


> ADA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share a few more pics that I took with my iphone today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good! I'm very Jealous of your buces. Ummmm... Where's the Koa stand?
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhah Thanks..
> 
> Koa stand is in the garage. Not really sure what to do with it. I couldn't find a good spot to put it so I just put the tank on the bench. lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Kai808

I wish I had some nice rare plants like the other guys from Hawaii to show. Maybe in another lifetime of this tank.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

ADA said:


> Kai808 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhah Thanks..
> 
> Koa stand is in the garage. Not really sure what to do with it. I couldn't find a good spot to put it so I just put the tank on the bench. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Those bright red eyed CBS looks beautiful. Perhaps they got those eyes from CRS?
> 
> 
> 
> Kai808 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had some nice rare plants like the other guys from Hawaii to show. Maybe in another lifetime of this tank.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your tank is equally amazing. Do you have any FTS of it?
Click to expand...


----------



## Kai808

MsNemoShrimp said:


> ADA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your tank is equally amazing. Do you have any FTS of it?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Lol, Isn't that an FTS? I need to get close ups of it. Ohh am I post 1000?
Click to expand...


----------



## Entomodonata

minicrazy592 said:


> I do. I have to run a powerhead to have enough flow throughout the tank, itself just isn't enough.


Which powerhead do you run?


----------



## ADA

Kai808 said:


> I wish I had some nice rare plants like the other guys from Hawaii to show. Maybe in another lifetime of this tank.


PM me, I can hook you up next time I trim


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Kai808 said:


> MsNemoShrimp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Lol, Isn't that an FTS? I need to get close ups of it. Ohh am I post 1000?
> 
> 
> 
> 1,000th post? Lucky you! Now you will have very good karma for your 12L
> 
> Don't change the way it looks, it looks lovely the way it is. That is a FTS but I wanna see the FULL FTS with the lights, filters, everything :hihi:
Click to expand...


----------



## dasob85

hamato said:


> I have one of these on order so I'll be posting a journal in the coming months
> 
> One question, I'm building a stand now for it but as I won't have the tank in front of me for a month or so I want to make sure I get the sizing right!
> 
> MarineDepot quotes the size as 35.4 x 8.3 x 9.4 in. Just want to confirm with a tank owner that building the stand for 36" length will fit without any spillage.
> 
> Also I'm assuming 8.3in is the width of the tank. I'm planning on an ADA-type stand but worry at 30" or so height it will be too tipsy. I made my last stand for a 20L out of 2x4s and it is a tank but I'm planning on just using 3/4" plywood for this stand.
> I saw another poster bolted his to a wall, but I'm in an apartment so don't want to risk that!
> I'm thinking to make the stand a bit wider (say 1ft deep) to alleviate some of this concern, anyone have suggestions on sizing? I'd rather not get any longer than 3ft.


i measured mine (its a gla brand though) and its 35.75 inches. I'm confused when you say wider? do you mean left to right or front to back? If I were to make my stand, I'd make it an extra foot when viewing front to back for all the trimming tools and small containers you're bound to have lol. of course, I'd make my stand at least 40inches tall  hope that helped


----------



## JAYGEE

I can't compete with half of these 12Ler's but here is mine.

Updated pic, hoping to wrap some moss on the branches soon as I get some fishing line, any special brand recommend?


----------



## dasob85

Nice tank Jaygee 
I use Berkley 100% fluorocarbon Vanish 2lb line. It is really almost invisible inside the tank. Just found it on amazon.


----------



## JAYGEE

dasob85 said:


> Nice tank Jaygee
> I use Berkley 100% fluorocarbon Vanish 2lb line. It is really almost invisible inside the tank. Just found it on amazon.


Do you think academy would sell it? I wouldn't see why not, ill probably stop by tomorrow morning and check.


----------



## Alplily

Hi everyone! I just purchased my first home, a small condo, and was trying to figure out how to incorporate a planted tank into my small living room. I had wanted a 40g breeder, but I think it will be too much for the space (hard to imagine for some of you, I know) and my new loan-owner's tiny budget. Someone suggested a 12 long... so here I am! Learning!

Thinking simple, maybe Iwagumi-ish scape to show off my CRS and some of my pretty male Japan strain specialty guppies (Tanaka breeder).


----------



## gnod

damn this is a dangerous thread. i can't wait to get this tank in the future! everyone's tanks look great


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

JAYGEE said:


> Do you think academy would sell it? I wouldn't see why not, ill probably stop by tomorrow morning and check.


If you use thread it's better since it does tend to "disappear" over time instead of fishing line which will practically last forever 



Alplily said:


> Hi everyone! I just purchased my first home, a small condo, and was trying to figure out how to incorporate a planted tank into my small living room. I had wanted a 40g breeder, but I think it will be too much for the space (hard to imagine for some of you, I know) and my new loan-owner's tiny budget. Someone suggested a 12 long... so here I am! Learning!
> 
> Thinking simple, maybe Iwagumi-ish scape to show off my CRS and some of my pretty male Japan strain specialty guppies (Tanaka breeder).


Congrats on your purchase! In terms of the tank though, if you plan to use Seriyu Stones (with most Iwagumi), CRS tend to not do well IME. Nevertheless good luck and I can't wait to see your tank! :icon_wink


----------



## minicrazy592




----------



## sayurasem

Nice!


----------



## PhillyMurse

That looks great mini. What light are you using?


----------



## minicrazy592

PhillyMurse said:


> That looks great mini. What light are you using?


BuildMyLED.com 36" with a custom spectrum.


----------



## Dany08fa

iphone pic update....


----------



## DrakeScree

Has anyone tried a filterless heavily planted 12g long?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

DrakeScree said:


> Has anyone tried a filterless heavily planted 12g long?


It is doable with very low maintenance plants and low bioload. The lighting must be perfect too otherwise algae would be insane because how low the tank is.


----------



## Aww

*DSM Update:*


----------



## dasob85

nice


----------



## assasin6547

These iwagumis are amazing!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Definitely looks amazing. Is that an LED light?


----------



## Aww

MsNemoShrimp said:


> Definitely looks amazing. Is that an LED light?


Thanks! Yes it's an Up Aqua Pro Z. Thinking about changing it though because I don't think it's putting out enough light for the HC.


----------



## VJM

I swear I am reading through alllll the journals to find this answer. However, most of you use co2, and that throws things off for me. 

Anyone want to help out and recommend a light for a non co2 tank? 

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## dasob85

VJM said:


> I swear I am reading through alllll the journals to find this answer. However, most of you use co2, and that throws things off for me.
> 
> Anyone want to help out and recommend a light for a non co2 tank?
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


marineland doublebright if you suspend it 18 inches above substrate. Check out ADA's journal. I stole this idea from him. I think somewhatshocked also has this. I have co2 on mine because I've wanted a co2 setup for a long long time lol.

I emailed current for par ratings for their satellite+ a few weeks ago but i forgot exactly what they said. It was definitely lower than the marineland doublebrights by at least 10 so that could be an option if you dont want to suspend it. try emailing them for the par values. I know 2 people had a thread recently where they got the satellite+ light but it wasn't a 36"


----------



## _FC

*Re: 12G Club: Got a 12 GalloN RimlesS or wanna get 1? PoSt/SeE HeRe! RAOK OFFERED!!!*

Any light will work but you are going to have to raise it high depending on its output. I'm using the oddyssea 78watt dual t5 and raised it. ~24" from the substrate gives you high light... 

Do a search for par values n here..there are a few posts woth valuable information. Hopefully that helps you find the right light for your needs...

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hilde

VJM said:


> Anyone want to help out and recommend a light for a non co2 tank?


A single T5NO 21 watt light strip or a Single Bright LED Lighting System may work. Just you list of plant would be limited. 

Here are some tanks without Co2


----------



## Unwavering

I'm a bit late to the party, but here's my 12. No fauna until next week sometime.


----------



## VJM

Thank you Hilde! Very helpful. 

After an extended troll through the lighting section, and journals, I am pretty interested in the Current Satellite Freshwater LED+. Seems to fit the price/size/PAR/spectrum bill, at least for what I am doing.


----------



## binbin9

Video Update: 
Hydrocotyle sp. Japan has taken over the tank.
http://youtu.be/thWgKCc3_9U


----------



## rocksmom

Unwavering said:


> I'm a bit late to the party, but here's my 12. No fauna until next week sometime.


That's really pretty, I like it!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Unwavering said:


> I'm a bit late to the party, but here's my 12. No fauna until next week sometime.


That's pretty. Do you have a journal? Welcome to the club!


----------



## Unwavering

rocksmom said:


> That's really pretty, I like it!


Thanks!



MsNemoShrimp said:


> That's pretty. Do you have a journal? Welcome to the club!


Thanks. No, no journal. In hindsight, I wish I had done one from the beginning, but I'll be sure to do one on my next set-up.


----------



## julianmuerto

Would it be hazardous to place the aquarium on this bookcase( http://imgur.com/0zHKzOE ) and set it as a room divider?


----------



## Kai808

julianmuerto said:


> Would it be hazardous to place the aquarium on this bookcase( http://imgur.com/0zHKzOE ) and set it as a room divider?


I looks very questionable as far as stability goes. I think you'll have to reinforce it to handle the weight, secure it to the wall so it won't fall and water proof it some how.


----------



## Dany08fa

julianmuerto said:


> Would it be hazardous to place the aquarium on this bookcase( http://imgur.com/0zHKzOE ) and set it as a room divider?


you'd have to put a couple crews into some studs at the very least. carpet doesn't help either....


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

That looks like IKEA. If so I wouldn't suggest it unless it's at least twice the size of that or have a supporting frame of at least 2-3 inches at least. The support frame looks like it's an even 1" thick all around which isn't enough for the 12. Good luck!


----------



## somewhatshocked

Eeep, definitely not safe to use with a tank this large.

If you really want something to use as a room divider, it would probably be a good idea to save up to spend $250-$300 on something that is made by a woodworking professional. Something that will be sturdy enough to handle the tank and serve as a room divider.


----------



## GeraldStringham

Anyone using a USA Current Led light over there 12 gallon it looks like the perfect light. Because I was hoping to find something I wouldn't have to suspend, I think it has a par of 30 at 12 inches.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Which Current USA fixture? 

30 PAR at 12" means you'd have quite a bit more PAR at 7-8", possibly requiring CO2 and ferts.

Remember, this tank is shallow. With a couple inches of substrate, you've only got 6-7 inches from the substrate to the top of the tank.



GeraldStringham said:


> Anyone using a USA Current Led light over there 12 gallon it looks like the perfect light. Because I was hoping to find something I wouldn't have to suspend, I think it has a par of 30 at 12 inches.


----------



## GeraldStringham

somewhatshocked said:


> Which Current USA fixture?
> 
> 30 PAR at 12" means you'd have quite a bit more PAR at 7-8", possibly requiring CO2 and ferts.
> 
> Remember, this tank is shallow. With a couple inches of substrate, you've only got 6-7 inches from the substrate to the top of the tank.


This one here http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=307753 it is also dimmable so I was thinking it might be possible to just dim it a bit to get ideal par. I am going to go ahead and give it a go. I am going to buy one of those par meters from Hoppy so I can figure out exact par numbers.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

GeraldStringham said:


> This one here http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=307753 it is also dimmable so I was thinking it might be possible to just dim it a bit to get ideal par. I am going to go ahead and give it a go. I am going to buy one of those par meters from Hoppy so I can figure out exact par numbers.


What did you end up getting?


----------



## Cyanider

I went to look at these today at MarineDepot.com and noticed the price increased! 

It's now $107 and it used to be $80-ish. Are there any alternative stores?


----------



## somewhatshocked

You're not likely to find one cheaper unless it's used.

I know it's just a hobby but $20 in price difference shouldn't be an issue if it's something you really want. If you can't swing it now, save up for a while to get it. Anticipation makes it much more exciting.



Cyanider said:


> I went to look at these today at MarineDepot.com and noticed the price increased!
> 
> It's now $107 and it used to be $80-ish. Are there any alternative stores?


----------



## Lakehouse

Hey members,

How do I join? Where do I post my journal?


----------



## GeraldStringham

*12G Club: Got a 12 GalloN RimlesS or wanna get 1? PoSt/SeE HeRe! RAOK OFFERED!!!*



MsNemoShrimp said:


> What did you end up getting?


Still in the process of getting everything together. Will post once I have it all setup. I did get that light though.


----------



## Lakehouse

*12G Club: Got a 12 GalloN RimlesS or wanna get 1? PoSt/SeE HeRe! RAOK OFFERED!!!*

I plan on doing an iwagumi with this 12g long and was wondering what canister filter you guys suggest? I don't want to have to add a power head for added circulation. I also will be using glass lily pipes (less flow). Should I get 2 filters? Maybe a 2213/15 on each end?


----------



## somewhatshocked

If you're set on using lily pipes, a 2213 on each end would be just right. You could do 2215s if you wanted more flexibility in terms of flow.

Another option would be to use a lily pipe intake with a DIY acrylic spray bar. That would allow you to use a single filter like the 2213/2232.


----------



## Lakehouse

*12G Club: Got a 12 GalloN RimlesS or wanna get 1? PoSt/SeE HeRe! RAOK OFFERED!!!*

Would you run the spray bar along the back or side? Do you know of anyone that is making them? Thanks!


----------



## binbin9

I've made them it's pretty easy to do, Just cut and drill holes. Check out my iwagumi journal, works great for full tank circulation. The tank is small enough that the low flow isnt too much of an issue



Lakehouse said:


> Would you run the spray bar along the back or side? Do you know of anyone that is making them? Thanks!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Lakehouse said:


> I plan on doing an iwagumi with this 12g long and was wondering what canister filter you guys suggest? I don't want to have to add a power head for added circulation. I also will be using glass lily pipes (less flow). Should I get 2 filters? Maybe a 2213/15 on each end?


Hi! Welcome! You could always be a member even just by posting. It'll be nice to start by starting a thread in the "Journals" section and PM me the link. Will add that to the OP so everyone can see what you are up to 

A link to our club thread in your signature line - instructions on the OP (1st post) - are all there :icon_mrgr

To answer your question directly, if you are doing any canisters, 2213 or above a spray bar is highly recommended otherwise you'll be blowing things left and right in your tank. 2211 is perhaps acceptable without a spray bar but anything over that I have seen many complaints about the current being too strong. Also you don't need to over-filter like that, 2213 for 12 gallons is already triple overkill.

I have tried different methods and I believe 2 (Zoomed 501), one on each end works wonders, but if you like a 2213 (only 1) with a spray bar the length of the tank works just as well - if not better. It's a long but shallow tank nonetheless so the less clutter you have of pipes and all these tubes the better it'll look. Good luck!


----------



## ETK

Hi 12G Long fans! I really like the look of these long, short setups.

Does anyone know of a manufacturer of a 30" tank with similar dimensions as the 12 gallon long by Mr. Aqua? I have a 30" stand and light, and a 2213, so something like a 30" version of the 12G would be perfect. Any idea? I know glass cages does custom sizes, but they won't ship to my location.


----------



## Lakehouse

*12G Club: Got a 12 GalloN RimlesS or wanna get 1? PoSt/SeE HeRe! RAOK OFFERED!!!*

Lee Mar does custom size tanks too. A lot nice than glasscages IMO. Check your local fish store (probably a higher end one. Not a petco)


----------



## somewhatshocked

ETK: Another tank you could consider is the ADA 60-F. It would likely fit on your 30" stand and look pretty great.

Lakehouse: Take a look at a few 12gal journals and you'll see how easy it is to make a spray bar. Rigid tubing is cheap, so you can buy a couple to make practice holes with. Even if you don't have any tools or drills, you can pick up an $8 dremel/rotary tool with drill bits at Harbor Freight.


----------



## Lakehouse

*12G Club: Got a 12 GalloN RimlesS or wanna get 1? PoSt/SeE HeRe! RAOK OFFERED!!!*

Yeah I'm ok doing the drilling and cutting. I am just not sure about heating up and bending to come out of the tank and down the side/back a bit OR where I would find clear elbows. 

Ill start looking into others' journals too.

What are your thoughts on the following filter options?
A-Eheim 2213/15 with a spraybar along the length of back
B-Eheim 2217 with the outflow line split into two with a glass lily pipe on each end. (Might look nice)


----------



## ETK

somewhatshocked said:


> ETK: Another tank you could consider is the ADA 60-F. It would likely fit on your 30" stand and look pretty great.


Great idea, those dimensions look really good. My 30" light wont really work, but it could be a good excuse to get an LED fixture . . . .


----------



## dasob85

Lakehouse said:


> Yeah I'm ok doing the drilling and cutting. I am just not sure about heating up and bending to come out of the tank and down the side/back a bit OR where I would find clear elbows.
> 
> Ill start looking into others' journals too.
> 
> What are your thoughts on the following filter options?
> A-Eheim 2213/15 with a spraybar along the length of back
> B-Eheim 2217 with the outflow line split into two with a glass lily pipe on each end. (Might look nice)


a lot of people have good results with the spraybar. I personally have a 2215 with a lily pipe and the flow doesnt reach the other end. I even put in a 2217 impeller. It gets to about 3/4 of the way to the other end and fizzles out. I had to put in a powerhead on the opposite corner. I suggest you try the spraybar option first and if you're not happy with it, then lily pipes are super easy to install.


----------



## Lakehouse

*12G Club: Got a 12 GalloN RimlesS or wanna get 1? PoSt/SeE HeRe! RAOK OFFERED!!!*

Are you running the spraybar the whole length of the tank? Still using the 2215 with spraybar?


----------



## Lakehouse

*12G Club: Got a 12 GalloN RimlesS or wanna get 1? PoSt/SeE HeRe! RAOK OFFERED!!!*

Oops. Never mind. I see you are using a power head.


----------



## somewhatshocked

You don't have to bend plastic to use a spray bar. Just attach it to the existing Eheim outflow.


----------



## bigd603

*Re: 12G Club: Got a 12 GalloN RimlesS or wanna get 1? PoSt/SeE HeRe! RAOK OFFERED!!!*



somewhatshocked said:


> You don't have to bend plastic to use a spray bar. Just attach it to the existing Eheim outflow.


OMG that is genius....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Lakehouse

*12G Club: Got a 12 GalloN RimlesS or wanna get 1? PoSt/SeE HeRe! RAOK OFFERED!!!*



somewhatshocked said:


> You don't have to bend plastic to use a spray bar. Just attach it to the existing Eheim outflow.


That's funny. I get it. I'm looking for a VERY clean, sleek look which will require bending or clear elbows to "hug" the glass to the clear tubing.


----------



## Cyanider

somewhatshocked said:


> You're not likely to find one cheaper unless it's used.
> 
> I know it's just a hobby but $20 in price difference shouldn't be an issue if it's something you really want. If you can't swing it now, save up for a while to get it. Anticipation makes it much more exciting.


Meh, ended up getting it for the original price. Think of it this way...that $20 can go towards nicer plants now. It's all relative.


----------



## dasob85

Lakehouse said:


> Are you running the spraybar the whole length of the tank? Still using the 2215 with spraybar?


I'm also using lily pipes. No spraybar for me. I dont really want to change my tank as it is working fine. I just meant if I had the chance to start over, I would try the spraybar for better flow distribution.

You can also use non-eheim tubing that is clear and attach that to your clear custom lengthwise spraybar for a clean look.

I do believe somewhatshocked uses a custom spraybar on an eheim in his 12g journal if you need more detailed instructions


----------



## Lakehouse

*12G Club: Got a 12 GalloN RimlesS or wanna get 1? PoSt/SeE HeRe! RAOK OFFERED!!!*

If you had to do it over (with a spraybar), would you go with a 2213, 2215 or 2217?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

I am not sure if you guys are over stuffing your Eheims or what, but my 2213 would blow the substrate around like crazy in a 17 gallon tank if I position it blowing towards the bottom. If I were to point the Zoomed straight down on a 12G, one on each end, it TOO would blow the substrate around so I have no idea how a 2215 won't blow through the other side of a 12G long. It's 36" long, but it's only about 6 inches of water it has to push if you have 3" of substrate...

Lakehouse, I would go with Spraybar and 2213


----------



## Lakehouse

*12G Club: Got a 12 GalloN RimlesS or wanna get 1? PoSt/SeE HeRe! RAOK OFFERED!!!*

Thank you!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Ur welcome. Can't wait to see your journal!


----------



## dasob85

MsNemoShrimp said:


> I am not sure if you guys are over stuffing your Eheims or what, but my 2213 would blow the substrate around like crazy in a 17 gallon tank if I position it blowing towards the bottom. If I were to point the Zoomed straight down on a 12G, one on each end, it TOO would blow the substrate around so I have no idea how a 2215 won't blow through the other side of a 12G long. It's 36" long, but it's only about 6 inches of water it has to push if you have 3" of substrate...


Is there a reason you have the spray pointed down onto the substrate? Doing that reminds me of a HOB filter and I can see how that would blow the sand everywhere.



Lakehouse said:


> If you had to do it over (with a spraybar), would you go with a 2213, 2215 or 2217?


I would position the spraybar lengthwise and have it blowing towards the front pane horizontally instead of straight down. No idea if a 2213 would be enough since I haven't done it before. Personally though, I do like to have extra flow and extra media space. You can always tone it down through the quick connects and eventually when the filter starts to clog a bit, you can still have good flow by opening it up whereas if you go small from the beginning, you can't really do anything about it unless you add a powerhead. I also like having high flow in my tanks so I wish I went for the 2217 from the beginning. However, I'm sure ppl note in the journals about their flow experiences so I suggest you take a peek through those. good luck and I look forward to seeing your journal 

edit: Aha, I just remembered I have one of those prefilter canister things on my eheim so that could slow the flow down some. Makes for easy cleaning though.


----------



## Lakehouse

*12G Club: Got a 12 GalloN RimlesS or wanna get 1? PoSt/SeE HeRe! RAOK OFFERED!!!*

I'm currently waiting on an ADA style stand that is being made for me. It will be a few weeks yet till I start my new journal. 
Until then, here is my journal on my 12long macro tank that is pictured in my sig. 
http://www.azaquaticplants.com/community/showthread.php?t=15489


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

The spray bar was only pointed down to test flow. I raise shrimps so no point in blowing them all over the place. Lol. In terms of 2217 for a 12 gallon long? Unless your purpose is to have the max biomedia possible for high demanding shrimps I don't see any other reason that is necessary. I have seen so many crystal clear 90 and 120P's powered by a single 2217 :hihi:

But wow, someone making an ADA style stand for you huh? Are you getting that done at your LFS? Can't wait to see it done and your new journal posted here!


----------



## Lakehouse

*12G Club: Got a 12 GalloN RimlesS or wanna get 1? PoSt/SeE HeRe! RAOK OFFERED!!!*

Are you a member of SCAPE? (Your name looks familiar). It's being made by a member of SCAPE (so-cal aquatic plant enthusiasts). I'm in Phoenix az, but am willing to make the drive to pick it up


----------



## dasob85

I just like waving plants  It is also amusing to see baby shrimplets get blown around and spinning 360


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Lakehouse said:


> Are you a member of SCAPE? (Your name looks familiar). It's being made by a member of SCAPE (so-cal aquatic plant enthusiasts). I'm in Phoenix az, but am willing to make the drive to pick it up


No, but yeah I know who you are talking about  Wow, so driving to CA to pick up a stand. You are definitely very dedicated. Can't wait to see pics!



dasob85 said:


> I just like waving plants  It is also amusing to see baby shrimplets get blown around and spinning 360


Lol. Hope you didn't really mean that about the baby shrimplets :hihi:


----------



## dasob85

Unfortunately it is all too true. luckily it doesn't happen all that often. :tongue:


----------



## idleivey

Picked one up as well as a Current 36" LED plus fixture. The plan is dirt and Scarlet Badis but I keep changing my mind.


----------



## Cyanider

Got my 12g long in the mail, should be here today 

Planning to do some sort of microrasbora and some sort of shrimp. I have some time to decide on that, because I'm going to dry start it.


----------



## somewhatshocked

idleivey: I think you'll really enjoy the Current LED fixture. If you don't want to suspend it over your tank (I think you should for aesthetic reasons and to preserve the rimless look), you can dim the light with the included remote control. Way fancier than the Marineland Double Bright I've got on my 12gal. Would have purchased the Current fixture if it had been on the market in 2011. Probably going to upgrade soon.

I'm sure you'll have no shortage of livestock options. The Wet Spot is nearby, right? I'm super-jealous! 

Cyanider: That's great news!

Hope both of you start tank journals so we may follow along with your progress.


----------



## Aww

*FTS: 9th June 2013*










*Journey to date*


----------



## idleivey

somewhatshocked said:


> idleivey: I think you'll really enjoy the Current LED fixture. If you don't want to suspend it over your tank (I think you should for aesthetic reasons and to preserve the rimless look), you can dim the light with the included remote control. Way fancier than the Marineland Double Bright I've got on my 12gal. Would have purchased the Current fixture if it had been on the market in 2011. Probably going to upgrade soon.
> 
> I'm sure you'll have no shortage of livestock options. The Wet Spot is nearby, right? I'm super-jealous!
> 
> Cyanider: That's great news!
> 
> Hope both of you start tank journals so we may follow along with your progress.


Awesome good to know. I'm all about suspending it but the wife has different ideas.


----------



## binbin9

rescaped mine recently to a dutch style:

















http://youtu.be/0Q5WTUxU9qE


----------



## bigd603

Wicked nice tank, BinBin. Inspiring, really.


----------



## Cyanider

@binbin9: Love the dutch scape! I think I'm subscribed to your journal and I've really been inspired by your updates!

@Aww: I follow your tank as well, and really like the simple iwagumi look! How long did you dry start for before it became as full as the current photo?


----------



## ADA

recent FTS








[/url]


----------



## cgm246

*12 gallon...*

interested in a LOOOOOONNNNGGGGGGG time....but really do not know the whats and hows of a open top tank and inhabitants that small......


----------



## Archstone

Very inspirational thread.

Here's my 12 gallon, up and running for a month.



Most expensive thing inside the tank.


----------



## swoof

Awesome, Mr.Aqua's facebook posted a link to this thread today!


----------



## Cyanider

Got mine in the mail a couple of days ago. Gonna hopefully get some substrate in sometime this week, and some plants to dry start by next week! It's tough balancing tanks with work and life haha. 

Here's my journal:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=355089


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

ADA said:


> recent FTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]


It's not showing up :/



Archstone said:


> Very inspirational thread.
> 
> Here's my 12 gallon, up and running for a month.
> 
> 
> 
> VERY beautiful. Thanks for sharing! Pretty tank, pretty shrimp, all around thanks for sharing!
> 
> Most expensive thing inside the tank.





swoof said:


> Awesome, Mr.Aqua's facebook posted a link to this thread today!


YAAAA!!! We are slowly getting noticeD! :bounce:


----------



## swoof

They would love if you would post pics of 12 long setups on thier facebook page (full tank shots i think)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/MrAqua-Aquarium-NA/152193701112?fref=ts


----------



## Cyanider

Even though I don't have plants yet, I figured I could at least add sand and some hardscape. Still working the rocks til I have them just right. Probably going to remove the ones on the right and use a small plant hedge there instead. 

Feedback would be cool


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

swoof said:


> They would love if you would post pics of 12 long setups on thier facebook page (full tank shots i think)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/MrAqua-Aquarium-NA/152193701112?fref=ts


They should definitely do drawings of some sort or offer a RAOK of their 12G's on this part of the forum. That will surely get them more business and us an even bigger community 



Cyanider said:


> Even though I don't have plants yet, I figured I could at least add sand and some hardscape. Still working the rocks til I have them just right. Probably going to remove the ones on the right and use a small plant hedge there instead.
> 
> Feedback would be cool


It would be nicer if you stand some of the stones up more and put them closer to each other. The best suggestion I could give is align them 5-6 different ways, snap each one and post pictures and let us give you ideas on which setup looks better


----------



## Aww

Cyanider said:


> @Aww: I follow your tank as well, and really like the simple iwagumi look! How long did you dry start for before it became as full as the current photo?


The dry start went for 11 weeks and to be honest the growth was terrible for us. We saw more growth in two weeks with injected CO2.


----------



## Aww

*Just wondering if people who are running CO2 could chime in here:
*
A. What kind of diffusion method?

B. How many BPS are you running?

C. Color of the drop-checker or approx. ppm levels at the end of the light period?


.


----------



## Cyanider

Aww said:


> *Just wondering if people who are running CO2 could chime in here:
> *
> A. What kind of diffusion method?
> 
> B. How many BPS are you running?
> 
> C. Color of the drop-checker or approx. ppm levels at the end of the light period?
> 
> 
> .


I'm running CO2 in my other tank.. 46g high light. Using an inline diffuser and drop checker is a yellow-green color. I plan on doing the same in my 12g, except with one of those bubble in-tank diffusers lol. 

BPS is sorta arbitrary, as actual co2 levels rely heavily on the diffusion method. I could have 100 BPS but still have low CO2 because it's not diffusing efficiently.


----------



## swoof

MsNemoShrimp said:


> They should definitely do drawings of some sort or offer a RAOK of their 12G's on this part of the forum. That will surely get them more business and us an even bigger community


 
You'd have to talk to them about that and make sure it's okay with the TPT staff and all.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Always love coming back to this thread to review things.

And then I'm reminded that I need to rescape my 12gal like woah.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Aww said:


> *Just wondering if people who are running CO2 could chime in here:
> *
> 
> A. What kind of diffusion method? Inline is probably best.
> 
> B. How many BPS are you running? Best to use drop checker for reference.
> 
> C. Color of the drop-checker or approx. ppm levels at the end of the light period?
> 
> .





swoof said:


> You'd have to talk to them about that and make sure it's okay with the TPT staff and all.


Most definitely. Will have to see if Mr. Aqua is willing to do something like this 1st


----------



## nerdariostomp

Added my CRS to the 12L. They ad some much needed contrast in here


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

nerdariostomp said:


> Added my CRS to the 12L. They ad some much needed contrast in here


Wow. That is beautiful! The HC needs a little trimming to make it even out. And I would suggest trying to get rid of all the duckweed. They block a LOT of light, might be an issue for light needy plants. Are you keeping a journal? Make sure you PM me the link so I can add you to the OP!


----------



## Aquatica Portal

Beautiful...and great effort...I am just waiting for mine to arrive. Will be setting it up in Diana Walstad method...as an experiment...it will be interesting to see how it works in this size...looking forward to more pictures


----------



## Aquatica Portal

How do you join the 12G Rimless Club...


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Aquatica Portal said:


> Beautiful...and great effort...I am just waiting for mine to arrive. Will be setting it up in Diana Walstad method...as an experiment...it will be interesting to see how it works in this size...looking forward to more pictures


Welcome to the club! Can't wait to see your journal of your stand building and everything 



Aquatica Portal said:


> How do you join the 12G Rimless Club...


Technically there isn't an "official" joining or anything. As long as you have the tank and posting here you are a part of us, but it'll be nice to link us in your signature section so that others can click on and get sent here. That is what will help this community get bigger and more noticed 

The full instructions is here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=1760416&postcount=1

*Your Support Needed!*: Link to our club by adding the pre-setup link below to your signature box (just copy/paste and add the *[* before the first URL and *]* after the last URL). Example: *[*URL="http://www.plantedtank.net...........Club[/URL*]*

*URL="http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals/168088-got-12-gallon-long-rimless-mr.html"]12G Rimless Club[/URL*

It will look like this in your signature box if done correctly -> 12G Rimless Club


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Aquatica Portal said:


> How do you join the 12G Rimless Club...


I see that you have tried it but something is not right, its showing the whole journal's section instead of our club. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/sh...16&postcount=1

If you need further assistance PM me


----------



## Quick5ilver

wow that's crazy cool!!!!!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Quick5ilver said:


> wow that's crazy cool!!!!!


You should get one!


----------



## Bserve

Dang, I'm getting the 6-gallon version. Can I squeeze into the club? (Pleez)


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Of course! There is a 6 gallon versions? Please share!!!


----------



## Lakehouse

Quick question---A friend is letting me use his 36" tek-light 2bulb. Will this be too much light? It will be hung, but don't want it to look ridiculous if I have to raise it 2'+ above tank. 
OR
I'm thinking of getting a Fishneedit 2bulb t5-ho fixture (also hang it) but the reflectors are much less strong than the tek-light. 
Ps-I will be doing an iwagumi with hc and pressurized co2, EI Method and dry ferts. 
Thanks!


----------



## swoof

MsNemoShrimp said:


> Of course! There is a 6 gallon versions? Please share!!!


 http://www.marinedepot.com/Mr._Aqua...ums_Nano_Cube-Mr._Aqua-AZ11665-FIAQNC-vi.html

Marine Depot now has the book shelf tanks in a group, 1.5 long, 3 long, 6 long, and 12 long.


----------



## andrewjohn007

*Hello and thank you all!*

Dear All,

I have been glued to the 12G Club thread for several covert months and it wasn't until last night, after careful research and bargain shopping that I began my long awaited voyage by laying the substrate for my 12 G DSM.

I will get a journal up soon, as I have loved reading all of yours. However, here are the preliminary stats in the interim:

Tank - 12 G Long Mr Aqua
Stand - Modified 36" x 14" Wire Shelving Unit
Tank Pad - Mr. Aqua
Lights - 36" Current USA Satellite LED+ (ordered a second unit today)
Heating - Hydor 50W Substrate Cable w Thermostat (not hip, I know)
Substrates - 2L Bama Plants Mineralized Topsoil capped with 20lbs Eco-Comp Black Fine Grade and 5lbs Voodoo River Super Natural
Hardscape - Wyoming Eden Valley Petrified Wood from E-bay

I am now looking to order, Glosso, HC and Stauro Repens to get a carpet started... Probably from Aquariumplants.com

Again, I would like to thank those 12 G Freaks that paved the way and provided instruction to me in the process. I have been avid in reef and planted tanks for longer than I care to admit. However, I have to confess, the 12 G scene has me hooked bad - going to need 12 steps for each gallon.


----------



## Aquatica Portal

*12 Gallon Long RIVERBANK*

Just started mine...right now there is no budget for much so I used some rocks found behind my local Lowe's...LOL...and a few from a previous nano....still waiting for the stand to come, but in the meantime, at least the cycling can be started...so far water seems to be good...photo period at the moment is from 8:00 AM to 10:00 AM and form 5:00 PM to 10:00 PM...will see if I get an algea bloom or not...lots of fun with this little tank...


----------



## dasob85

looks great!


----------



## Chester

I just posted my journal for my 12 long today... think I want to add something with more color in the middle of the tank cause its too green lol!

FTS shot


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Chester said:


> I just posted my journal for my 12 long today... think I want to add something with more color in the middle of the tank cause its too green lol!
> 
> FTS shot


Wow! Love the wild and natural look. Needs trimming in some areas though


----------



## Dugsul808

Loving all the tanks in this forum! Making me want to set up a 12 long now!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Dugsul808 said:


> Loving all the tanks in this forum! Making me want to set up a 12 long now!


You definitely should!


----------



## Lakehouse

Stand is almost done for my 12long. Its 48" tall. 
Ordered a fishneedit.com 2-bulb 36" t5 fixture also. Going to paint it to match the stand.


----------



## Shimagoma

my 12 gall is sposed to be at work tomorrow afternoon! Everything is in place but some branches in the mail! 

Been plotting what to do  










im def thinking about option A it just feels nice!


----------



## VJM

Option B is also pretty groovy, and a bit more unusual. But I love A as well. 

I bought my 12g long months ago, because they stock them at my LFS for 89 bucks. It has been sitting since March. 

Finally got a filter, light, and Aquasoil headed my way. Picked up a craigslist stand for 20 bucks. It's time to get it rolling!


----------



## Kai808

Shimagoma said:


> my 12 gall is sposed to be at work tomorrow afternoon! Everything is in place but some branches in the mail!
> 
> Been plotting what to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im def thinking about option A it just feels nice!


I like "D". But what are surfboards for? j/k


----------



## Lakehouse

Personally, I think "A" shortens the tank. I like c or d


----------



## talontsiawd

I am loving option C. If you don't already know, you can buy led strips that are controllable by remote if you want to actually get that effect. You can dial in almost every color. Still need to buy one myself.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

First off, beautiful drawing! Wish I had to skills to work it out like yours before designing my tanks 

I would vote for B, but with B I think you would need a canopy or something the wood could hold on for that method to work. Have seen many beautiful beautiful tanks like B, but they are HUGE tanks, don't think a canopy would look too good on a 12 long.

With that being said, the next one in line for me would be C!

Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Shimagoma

talontsiawd said:


> I am loving option C. If you don't already know, you can buy led strips that are controllable by remote if you want to actually get that effect. You can dial in almost every color. Still need to buy one myself.


I have some indian almond leaves I plan on using so the color im not too worried about getting! and some manzanita on the way with the bark still on, so with hope it should get nice and dark! 

as far as a canopy goes, Im making a clear glass top that should rest gently on the top for stray beta fish jumps and the like  plus my kuhlis love to run up the side of the tank..

Sand is in and running a polish filter for a bit to get some of the smaller dust bits! Once the wood gets here things should get rolling!
also, wow! the front is so long on this thing! makes me nervous haha
Everyone at work loves to stop by and look at it though


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Shimagoma said:


> I have some indian almond leaves I plan on using so the color im not too worried about getting! and some manzanita on the way with the bark still on, so with hope it should get nice and dark!
> 
> as far as a canopy goes, Im making a clear glass top that should rest gently on the top for stray beta fish jumps and the like  plus my kuhlis love to run up the side of the tank..
> 
> Sand is in and running a polish filter for a bit to get some of the smaller dust bits! Once the wood gets here things should get rolling!
> also, wow! the front is so long on this thing! makes me nervous haha
> Everyone at work loves to stop by and look at it though


We can't wait for you to show off your progress here!


----------



## CryptKeeper54

@ Shimogoma....Cool illustrations. I like A, especially since I would like to do that type of layout one day.

I don't think I've ever seen a 12 gal with a unique color gradient as you show with the illustrations. I'm wondering if someone has done that yet. I'm pretty sure people like to do that with simple lighting tricks. Kind of like some Oliver Knott setups.

Goodluck with it. Looks like a fun project.


----------



## Bserve

I've decided to do a custom tank instead of the 6- gallon version, but it fortunately it is about 12 gallons. the ratio is 9L x 9W x 4H. Does that count as long?


----------



## somewhatshocked

Inches or feet? 9x9x4 inches = 1.4 gallons. 9" x 9" x 4' = 16.83 gallons.

Either way, should be interesting. But the smaller one would not be suitable for any sort of fish - just shrimp.



Bserve said:


> I've decided to do a custom tank instead of the 6- gallon version, but it fortunately it is about 12 gallons. the ratio is 9L x 9W x 4H. Does that count as long?


----------



## bitFUUL

somewhatshocked said:


> Inches or feet? 9x9x4 inches = 1.4 gallons. 9" x 9" x 4' = 16.83 gallons.


:hihi: Good point!


----------



## swoof

somewhatshocked said:


> Inches or feet? 9x9x4 inches = 1.4 gallons. 9" x 9" x 4' = 16.83 gallons.
> 
> Either way, should be interesting. But the smaller one would not be suitable for any sort of fish - just shrimp.


 
Thanks i was going to say the same thing around 3 am (PST)


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

A 9x9x4 in inches would actually look kinda weird so I think Jake is on the spot


----------



## swoof

well if you double it to 18"x18"x8" it's almost 12 gallons


----------



## Chester

I rescaped mine last night since I got in some new plants, and did some trimming finally lol. I am waiting for some Alternanthera Reineckii 'Rosaefolia' next week to put behind the driftwood


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Chester said:


> I rescaped mine last night since I got in some new plants, and did some trimming finally lol. I am waiting for some Alternanthera Reineckii 'Rosaefolia' next week to put behind the driftwood


Looks amazing! I like how there is a shaded area in the tank. Would be lovely if this is for shrimps


----------



## julianmuerto

Kinda of a bad pic. I plan on doing a pano of it later. this is month 3 since moving in. i had it at my parents for a few weeks while things settled down. that was a huge mistake.. this is it's recovery. removed the big piece of driftwood. working on creating scale and depth. Also thinking of adding some plants to the HOBs, i definitely need to raise the lights. its stunting the growth of a few plants.


----------



## Romagjack

Probably a stupid question - How do I get nerite snail eggs of my front glass? Thought I might be able to do it with my fingernails, but that didn't work.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Razor blade.


----------



## travelvice

I too am throwing my hat into the Mr. Aqua 12G long ring... 

Kicked off this weekend: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=388977


----------



## Shimagoma

shwew! finally got things set up! seeded my filter and all and of course hit the amazing driftwood fungus bloom 

I ended up adding more and more and more sticks to he aquarium then took some out.. then added some thin ones back in and now its this super nice creepy, and dark aquarium on my desk at work and the fish love it! the fungus is making it look like spanish moss right now too hehe

sorry for the small pics 

my dog loves to come into work and watch the fish!
also hooray! this went a lot faster than expected! my indian almond leaves arrived from Singapore early and so they went in fast and the water is so beautiful right now! there is some recovering frogbit ontop so soon there should be some nice shadowing. 
Man, this makes me want more 12gals! lol

also edit!
ee now i want to add some cambodia or water hedge! gah! I would love something with the deep green to red color change, I got a slightly more powerful light for plants if I felt like I wanted to give them a second try in the "deadly" office water  though root tabs will be a must!


----------



## bitFUUL

Such great looking 12g tanks in this thread!
I'm a big fan of the rimless club, just haven't done anything with mine yet. 
Soon though... very soon....


----------



## Mike00726

travelvice said:


> I too am throwing my hat into the Mr. Aqua 12G long ring...
> 
> Kicked off this weekend: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=388977


Nice looking tank, and terrific photo. My 12 long is sitting in my basement.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Mike00726 said:


> Nice looking tank, and terrific photo. My 12 long is sitting in my basement.


Your tank shouldn't be sitting there. Set it up!!!


----------



## andrewjohn007

*Update - 21 Days of DSM (7.27.13)*

The scape is now three weeks at 100 PAR and no water. I lost one shoot of S. Repens for it was set higher than any of the others (1.5") and likely did not get enough water to the roots. I tend to error on the side of early removal practices for fear of decay, mold, fungus, etc. Especially in such a small tank.

The new Glosso, as individually (read: painfully) planted is doing much better compared to the previous crop which I planted in ametuer fashion. 

One of my favorites, a 2" square of UG, should arrive on Monday. It seems others either have one of two experiences with this carnivore: (1) awesome beautiful success; or (2) total failing decay. Any secrets to obtaining route one would be appreciated. The plant as sent comes from an emmersed specimen so hopefully the shock of transport will be offset somewhat by the continuity of growing conditions. 

I am looking for more S. Repens if anyone has some to spare. I promise to plant low in altitude as I learned my lesson.

Here is a full frontal right after a healthy misting and front glass cleaning, yet before the application of saran wrap.

P.S. Sorry for the crappy i-phone shots. I need another hobby (photography) like a fish needs a bicycle


----------



## Mike00726

MsNemoShrimp said:


> Your tank shouldn't be sitting there. Set it up!!!


I'll be sure to include it here. Starting on the stand tomorrow.


----------



## jargonchipmunk

wow. did Mr Aqua crank up their prices or what? O_O


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Mike00726 said:


> I'll be sure to include it here. Starting on the stand tomorrow.


Glad you are putting it to good use. We would love to see! 



jargonchipmunk said:


> wow. did Mr Aqua crank up their prices or what? O_O


Yeah wow. $108 + tax + shipping, they should make it better for the price, like with high clarity glass or something. I guess the popularity drove prices up. That is the downside of this thread. Have gotten so many new members of the club since this and because of it now, it's more expensive for everyone 

They should give us discounts!!!


----------



## Cyanider

I called marine depot after the price went up and told them I've had the tank in my cart for a while and mentioned the price change. They let me order it for the old price over the phone. It may be too late now, but it won't hurt to try!


----------



## jargonchipmunk

yeah I won't be buying 12gallons for over $100. Oh well.


----------



## somewhatshocked

What's with all the hand wringing? It's just a $20 or so price increase for a tank profile you really can't get anywhere else. 

When you factor in the low price for shipping (it really is cheap - the packaging alone is worth more), it's a steal.


----------



## jargonchipmunk

I'm a buyer for a living. A $20 price increase for a ~$75 item is massive to me.  That, and I compare to Aqueon, not ADA 

That said, the tank is an awesome footprint, just out of this single father's budget.


----------



## maximusprime

andrewjohn007 said:


> I am looking for more S. Repens if anyone has some to spare. I promise to plant low in altitude as I learned my lesson.


Believe it or not, Petsmart now carries S. Repens. I put some in my tank and it is thriving.


----------



## swoof

maximusprime said:


> Believe it or not, Petsmart now carries S. Repens. I put some in my tank and it is thriving.


They also have some sometimes decent Downoi and parvula hair grass.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Mr. Aqua would be comparable to Do! Aqua and other tanks with similar silicone work. GLA, as well, if GLA were still importing OEM tanks.

Though, the price increase is just at a single retailer. Marine Depot was selling them for quite some time at just about wholesale for some reason. Not sure if that was an oversight or because they weren't hot sellers.



jargonchipmunk said:


> I'm a buyer for a living. A $20 price increase for a ~$75 item is massive to me.  That, and I compare to Aqueon, not ADA
> 
> That said, the tank is an awesome footprint, just out of this single father's budget.


----------



## Shimagoma

yeah.. I got mine for 90 off petstore.com but that was with a coupon :/ But you know, i love the community and I dont buy the tank its self often so *shrug*

also! updates!

waitingin on some redroot floaters, and some lilies, and going to try my hand at some stargrass.. lets see what happens


----------



## jargonchipmunk

Shimagoma, that DW looks awesome!


----------



## lamiskool

Yea Shimagoma, that tank and that dw looks awesome, mind me asking where you bought it from? I would love to get something like that for my tank


----------



## Shimagoma

lamiskool said:


> Yea Shimagoma, that tank and that dw looks awesome, mind me asking where you bought it from? I would love to get something like that for my tank



thanks! Its manzanita.
I actually got it from blooms and branches! I ordered the three size bundle because I couldnt decide and it was PLENTY. I could have gone with just the small, but the three sizes let me pick some more unique shapes and honestly was a good deal! Im def gonna spread it around to the rest of my tanks! plus the platys love to nibble on the bark! and im sure a pleco would appreciate it too! Love this stuff! and safe too.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Shimagoma said:


> yeah.. I got mine for 90 off petstore.com but that was with a coupon :/ But you know, i love the community and I dont buy the tank its self often so *shrug*
> 
> also! updates!
> 
> waitingin on some redroot floaters, and some lilies, and going to try my hand at some stargrass.. lets see what happens


Amazing dark water setup! It only there are micro angel fishes they would LOVE this environment


----------



## sayurasem

Wow haven't check this thread in a while and prices went up? A while ago mr. Aqua post pictures of 12g heaven on fb. I guess it's not enough lol.


----------



## swoof

It's possible the only raise in price was on Marine Depot. Just because they release a pic of a pallet of tanks doesn't mean prices won't go up since demand is up. They have shown 3 pictures of pallets of 12 longs in the past year.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

I am CERTAIN from our club alone we easily covered 1 pallet of these from new interests. Like I always said, Marine Depot should really start giving us discounts!


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes

binbin9 said:


> rescaped mine recently to a dutch style:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/0Q5WTUxU9qE


OMG, that is STUNNING!! Love the bent legs on the light too! Smart idea!


----------



## Jester946

I picked up a 12G long last night.,...


My LFS just got them in....$80....


----------



## Entomodonata

Finally got around to taking some pictures of mine:










Currently looks out of balance, waiting on the S. Repens to grow in on the right. 

Stats:

36" Fugeray suspended ~17" above the substrate 
Finnex PX360 (might need to upgrade for more flow)
Fluval Stratum substrate
Currently colonized by RCS, 2 otos, 3 panda cories, and 8 ruby tetras


----------



## cmathews95

I'm planning on getting a 12 g long. Would a 24" quad t5ho fixture give me high light with full coverage over the tank. Thanks, hope to join the club soon.


----------



## bigd603

cmathews95 said:


> I'm planning on getting a 12 g long. Would a 24" quad t5ho fixture give me high light with full coverage over the tank. Thanks, hope to join the club soon.


How high do you plan to hang it? This tank is 36" long

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## cmathews95

bigd603 said:


> How high do you plan to hang it? This tank is 36" long
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


The higher the better aesthetically at least, but I'm willing to compromise looks for better coverage. How about 8 in or so from the surface? I really don't know, hoping for some suggestions.


----------



## bigd603

cmathews95 said:


> The higher the better aesthetically at least, but I'm willing to compromise looks for better coverage. How about 8 in or so from the surface? I really don't know, hoping for some suggestions.


A quad T5HO will give you super high light for this tank. 8 inches isn't nearly high enough, plus you won't hit the sides of the tank with light. You will have tons of algae in the middle, and no growth on the sides. I use a T5NO dual lamp at about 6 inches above the top of the tank and I am getting algae. Save that quad for another project, and get yourself a 36" light. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## cmathews95

Would a 30 in t5no do the trick


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE

*And now...A word from your sponsor *



MsNemoShrimp said:


> Glad you are putting it to good use. We would love to see!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah wow. $108 + tax + shipping, they should make it better for the price, like with high clarity glass or something. I guess the popularity drove prices up. That is the downside of this thread. Have gotten so many new members of the club since this and because of it now, it's more expensive for everyone
> 
> They should give us discounts!!!


Hello!

Name is John, I represent the North American distributor for Mr. Aqua. We will be sponsoring PlantedTank.net! (Should be up in a couple days) I was reading through the site and specifically this thread of course. MarineDepot did raise their prices, however it is not related to any pricing on our part, only their costs to carry and provide the product for you. However I will be talking to them and see if we can get the 12 gallon long below $100 for the cost of the tank. Thank you for posting this. Any comments are appreciated and I will do my best personally to make our customers as happy as possible. FYI, even though our tanks are great in quality, we are going to be producing and increasing the quality of our tanks even more. We are implementing higher standards for our tanks produced and will keep our low cost. (We don't all need the illusion of quality through high prices). We are hoping to start producing a Low Iron version of the 12 gallon long soon but so far it has been an issue with cost that has slowed that progress down. I am very happy and excited by the club you made here, I personally have been going through it for a while. I have been in the hobby for over 10 years professionally and am ready and willing to help you guys whenever I can. Consider me your guy on the inside. 


John Lankford
Distribution Manager
Sevenports Inc.


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE

*Problem Fixed!*



SevenportsJohn said:


> Hello!
> 
> Name is John, I represent the North American distributor for Mr. Aqua. We will be sponsoring PlantedTank.net! (Should be up in a couple days) I was reading through the site and specifically this thread of course. MarineDepot did raise their prices, however it is not related to any pricing on our part, only their costs to carry and provide the product for you. However I will be talking to them and see if we can get the 12 gallon long below $100 for the cost of the tank. Thank you for posting this. Any comments are appreciated and I will do my best personally to make our customers as happy as possible. FYI, even though our tanks are great in quality, we are going to be producing and increasing the quality of our tanks even more. We are implementing higher standards for our tanks produced and will keep our low cost. (We don't all need the illusion of quality through high prices). We are hoping to start producing a Low Iron version of the 12 gallon long soon but so far it has been an issue with cost that has slowed that progress down. I am very happy and excited by the club you made here, I personally have been going through it for a while. I have been in the hobby for over 10 years professionally and am ready and willing to help you guys whenever I can. Consider me your guy on the inside.
> 
> 
> John Lankford
> Distribution Manager
> Sevenports Inc.



Hello again,

Well I have some good news for you! I talked to MarineDepot and expressed your guys concern about the price and they said it jumped as a weekly price comparison. They said they will revert back to the $71.99 price they previously had it at for you guys. So hopefully that should be up soon. Like I said, any more concerns please let me know and I will do my best to help you. GL!


John


----------



## VJM

Amazing and wonderful! Thanks for looking out. 

I am just mad at you guys a little bit because I thought I had reached my tank limit. And now I will absolutely have to buy a low iron 12g long as soon as it is available.


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE

VJM said:


> Amazing and wonderful! Thanks for looking out.
> 
> I am just mad at you guys a little bit because I thought I had reached my tank limit. And now I will absolutely have to buy a low iron 12g long as soon as it is available.



Haha, yeah well I know how you feel. I have a storage unit full of aquarium stuff. This is by far our most popular tank so we want to make it in LI but like I said we are just trying to work out the cost. Right now the cost is just to high we feel. We want to give our customers a fighting chance at a good price and not just charge a lot of money because we can. I am currently in the middle of building two tanks myself.

John


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE

BTW, not sure if you guys were aware, but we now make a 1.5, 3, and 6
gallon (12", 18", 24") version of the 12 gallon long. Its out there, go find it


----------



## swoof

love the smaller tanks, actually saw them before they came out. I know someone who got some of the early version full kits as displays.


----------



## Notorious93

Where can I buy a 12g long?? Quick Google search turned up nothing but tank journals across various forums -_-


----------



## somewhatshocked

Did you look through this thread? There are a few retailers.

The main/most popular being Marine Depot.



Notorious93 said:


> Where can I buy a 12g long?? Quick Google search turned up nothing but tank journals across various forums -_-


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE

Notorious93 said:


> Where can I buy a 12g long?? Quick Google search turned up nothing but tank journals across various forums -_-


You can try our website also to see if someone close to you carries it.

http://www.sevenports.com go to the retail location section

Online there is only Amazon and Marine Depot


----------



## swoof

Notorious93 said:


> Where can I buy a 12g long?? Quick Google search turned up nothing but tank journals across various forums -_-


 
Check with Aquatic Warehouse, i know they carry other mr. aqua tanks.


----------



## VJM

SevenportsJohn said:


> BTW, not sure if you guys were aware, but we now make a 1.5, 3, and 6
> gallon (12", 18", 24") version of the 12 gallon long. Its out there, go find it



Just got my 6 gallon up and running last weekend! It is going to be a brackish opae ula tank. I am really glad you guys offer this footprint.


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE

VJM said:


> Just got my 6 gallon up and running last weekend! It is going to be a brackish opae ula tank. I am really glad you guys offer this footprint.


Ohh sweet, would love to see some pics.


----------



## Notorious93

somewhatshocked said:


> Did you look through this thread? There are a few retailers.
> 
> The main/most popular being Marine Depot.





SevenportsJohn said:


> You can try our website also to see if someone close to you carries it.
> 
> http://www.sevenports.com go to the retail location section
> 
> Online there is only Amazon and Marine Depot



thanks guys!!






swoof said:


> Check with Aquatic Warehouse, i know they carry other mr. aqua tanks.


Yea I actually just called today during my lunch break. They carry it for $70


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE

Notorious93 said:


> thanks guys!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I actually just called today during my lunch break. They carry it for $70


That is a pretty good deal.....


----------



## Lakehouse

Anyone building custom spraybars for the 12long?
I'm looking for one to run the length of the tank but to also bend and go up, over the top edge, and down the back an inch or two for a nice clean look where the filter tubing will connect. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jester946

Lakehouse said:


> Anyone building custom spraybars for the 12long?
> I'm looking for one to run the length of the tank but to also bend and go up, over the top edge, and down the back an inch or two for a nice clean look where the filter tubing will connect.
> Thanks in advance!




I'm still trying to figure out how I will plumb this tank. I have lily pipes, but not sure if it'll actually work well or not.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Take a look at some of our tank journals.

Many of us do just that.



Lakehouse said:


> Anyone building custom spraybars for the 12long?
> I'm looking for one to run the length of the tank but to also bend and go up, over the top edge, and down the back an inch or two for a nice clean look where the filter tubing will connect.
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jack Gilvey

SevenportsJohn said:


> Hello again,
> 
> Well I have some good news for you! I talked to MarineDepot and expressed your guys concern about the price and they said it jumped as a weekly price comparison. They said they will revert back to the $71.99 price they previously had it at for you guys. So hopefully that should be up soon. Like I said, any more concerns please let me know and I will do my best to help you. GL!
> 
> 
> John


 Good to hear, looked like gouging to me at the higher price. The price of the smaller "long" tanks seems to have come down to reality as well if I recall correctly.


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE

Jack Gilvey said:


> Good to hear, looked like gouging to me at the higher price. The price of the smaller "long" tanks seems to have come down to reality as well if I recall correctly.


Yeah the original price of the small bookshelf tanks was a mistake and we had them correct it.


----------



## Lakehouse

somewhatshocked said:


> Take a look at some of our tank journals.
> 
> Many of us do just that.


I see that. Just wondering if anyone knows who sells them


----------



## Jack Gilvey

SevenportsJohn said:


> Yeah the original price of the small bookshelf tanks was a mistake and we had them correct it.


 Good man! I have two Mr. Aqua tanks, a 17.1 gallon rectangle and a LI 25 gallon cube, and will be back for more!


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE

Jack Gilvey said:


> Good man! I have two Mr. Aqua tanks, a 17.1 gallon rectangle and a LI 25 gallon cube, and will be back for more!


We are actaully going to be making more tanks in LI also. We have the 830 and 821 coming in LI. Our bigger tanks.


----------



## idleivey

Mine is about ready to flood, still searching for a dutch plant pack before I take the leap.


----------



## sayurasem

Welcome John! Show us your 12g tank


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE

sayurasem said:


> Welcome John! Show us your 12g tank


Haha, in time. I am working on a bunch of other tanks right now. Trying to get some decent rock for it right now.


----------



## sayurasem

Update your tank guys!! :bounce:


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

idleivey said:


> Mine is about ready to flood, still searching for a dutch plant pack before I take the leap.


This is looking pretty!


----------



## VJM

Finally got mine to journal stage: 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=12


----------



## swoof

VJM said:


> Finally got mine to journal stage:
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=12


That link brings you to the Tank Journals page. This is the link to your build (i hope this is yours )

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=414362


----------



## VJM

Oh my gosh! Thank you so much. That's what happens when I try to multitask at work.


----------



## zodduska

I'd like to join the club! Unfortunately UPS delivered mine in more than one piece..

Thankfully Marinedepot already has a replacement shipped, I'll be really sad if this one doesn't survive.


----------



## Bserve

somewhatshocked said:


> Inches or feet? 9x9x4 inches = 1.4 gallons. 9" x 9" x 4' = 16.83 gallons.
> 
> Either way, should be interesting. But the smaller one would not be suitable for any sort of fish - just shrimp.


No that's just the ratio. It is actually 24" x 24" x 10" and I just did the math wrong.


----------



## dasob85

Just an interesting observation I had yesterday. This tank is awesome for schooling fish. never really fully appreciated the length with just shrimp.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

zodduska said:


> I'd like to join the club! Unfortunately UPS delivered mine in more than one piece..
> 
> Thankfully Marinedepot already has a replacement shipped, I'll be really sad if this one doesn't survive.


What a bummer. Hope the other one made it for you! Welcome to the club!


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE

zodduska said:


> I'd like to join the club! Unfortunately UPS delivered mine in more than one piece..
> 
> Thankfully Marinedepot already has a replacement shipped, I'll be really sad if this one doesn't survive.


Man, UPS. They sure know how to break things right?


----------



## nerdariostomp

That's quite a feat if it's packed like mine was. Never seen so much bubble wrap!

I moved my office recently and lost half of my carpet  Looks like a good excuse to invest in some curved scissors and keep things cleaner and maybe add some more plants to the right side. Any suggestions?


----------



## Shimagoma

nerdariostomp said:


>


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

nerdariostomp said:


> That's quite a feat if it's packed like mine was. Never seen so much bubble wrap!
> 
> I moved my office recently and lost half of my carpet  Looks like a good excuse to invest in some curved scissors and keep things cleaner and maybe add some more plants to the right side. Any suggestions?


I definitely like it the way it is now. That area of soil makes the tank look more real an place for shrimps to hang out and feeding them there you get the best view of baby shrimpies


----------



## peachii

This is absolutely beautiful!



binbin9 said:


> rescaped mine recently to a dutch style:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/0Q5WTUxU9qE


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

peachii said:


> This is absolutely beautiful!


Looks like lighting and CO2 plays a huge role there


----------



## Romagjack

*Ich*

After 1 1/2 years problem free, my !2 G long has ich. I removed all the plants, salted at 2 teaspoons per gallon and raised the temp to 87 degrees. So far the fish seem to be fine. Looking for suggestions: I placed the plants in a hospital aquarium in the same water that had the ich. When I get rid of the salt in the 12G with several water changes over the next few weeks, can I replant or do I need to treat the hospital tank with something other than salt in order not to re-contaminate the 12 G? Thanks for any help.


----------



## samwoo2go

Hi Guys. Reporting in the 12G Long Club!

I started with a 10G Rimless: Journal
Before the Heater of Doom








After the Heather of Doom









6 hours later, 12G long Established









Critique welcomed. I was able to save all of the HC Cuba. Am using all new substrate, the old ones had a lot of glass in it. I just laid the HC mat right on top and pushed it in a bit, going through another DSM till they root, probably 4 weeks I am hoping this time, since I am not waiting for them to spread.


----------



## zodduska

MsNemoShrimp said:


> What a bummer. Hope the other one made it for you! Welcome to the club!


Thanks, the replacement arrived intact on Friday around one, by seven I had finished the layout and planting!



SevenportsJohn said:


> Man, UPS. They sure know how to break things right?


I wasn't very surprised, you should have seen the driver when I asked to have him watch while I opened the second tank.. "Ughh.. once you open it up it's yours, UPS poilicy."



nerdariostomp said:


> That's quite a feat if it's packed like mine was. Never seen so much bubble wrap!


Both tanks were incredibly well packaged, tons of bubble wrap and peanuts. I think they must have dropped it on it's end from high up. Yours looks amazing by the way!

I'll post some photos of mine in a couple days once things settle a little and the water isn't cloudy.


----------



## dasob85

changed out the left side of my tank. no more hc for me.


----------



## zodduska

Took some pics, 5 days in.




























Viewable from both sides, this side is coming up the stairs into my apartment


----------



## idleivey

Still a work in progress. I had to add another powerhead and im contemplating co2 injection.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

samwoo2go said:


> Hi Guys. Reporting in the 12G Long Club!
> 
> I started with a 10G Rimless: Journal
> Before the Heater of Doom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the Heather of Doom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 hours later, 12G long Established
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Critique welcomed. I was able to save all of the HC Cuba. Am using all new substrate, the old ones had a lot of glass in it. I just laid the HC mat right on top and pushed it in a bit, going through another DSM till they root, probably 4 weeks I am hoping this time, since I am not waiting for them to spread.


Wow. Lucky no one got hurt. But definitely a beautiful transition over. Looks very natural and love how you came up with that in just 6 hours. Definitely worth sharing. Good luck! If you use sand, I believe you need to give it root tabs because HC could definitely use that to flourish. Keep us posted with the progress and welcome to the club! 



dasob85 said:


> changed out the left side of my tank. no more hc for me.


Still looks beautiful as always. Hard to describe the look but really loving the shaded areas 



zodduska said:


> Took some pics, 5 days in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viewable from both sides, this side is coming up the stairs into my apartment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current USA Freshwater LED+ and Mr Aqua 12g Long - YouTube


Wow, the scaping ideas for these tanks keeps getting better and better. Always fascinating what members come up with. Looks great!


----------



## VJM

Please tell us about the rocks you have in there! Wonderful!


----------



## samwoo2go

I am planning on equipment for when I flood my DSM. Would it be enough flow if I use the jet nozzle with a Rena XP3 (350gph)?

Contemplating on whether I need to rig up a tank length spray bar... The outlet of the filter will have Ista Max Mix Reactor and hydor heater inline heater mixed in so flow rate will definitely be less than 350gph.


----------



## zodduska

VJM said:


> Please tell us about the rocks you have in there! Wonderful!


It's 13lbs of petrified wood that I bought from an aquarium shop, I made sure to grab all the small pieces they had to compliment the larger central rocks.


----------



## zodduska

13 days in














































I used AnotherHobby's tip of turning off the filter for a while to allow for cleaner full tank shots and had some nice pearling. Here's a quick video of the rainbows playing in it.


----------



## ADA

zodduska said:


> It's 13lbs of petrified wood that I bought from an aquarium shop, I made sure to grab all the small pieces they had to compliment the larger central rocks.


Petrified wood can be problematic, but not always. It can raise TDS, and release minerals into the water. Just a heads up.


----------



## zodduska

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Tisk2000SD




----------



## Tisk2000SD




----------



## samwoo2go

DIY 36" spray bar.

I wanted a tank length spray bar to distribute CO2/flow better throughout the tank. Bought a 36" 1/2" OD clear PVC tube and drilled 3/32" holes an inch apart. Perfect flow speed for the Rena Filstar XP3 (350 GPH)









Got the clear PVC from here: 3 dollars with free shipping! http://www.lnt.com/product/aquarium...-504991/lees-thinwall-rigid-tubing-clear.html

Comes in the most ridiculously oversized box









For tutorial, check out my 12G Long Journal


----------



## rwong2k

zodduska said:


> It's 13lbs of petrified wood that I bought from an aquarium shop, I made sure to grab all the small pieces they had to compliment the larger central rocks.


what's the price at your local stores? it's $10/ lbs for petrified wood at my lfs


----------



## swoof

rwong2k said:


> what's the price at your local stores? it's $10/ lbs for petrified wood at my lfs


I just paid $3.99 a pound for a piece last night. Then today got a box full of great pieces (almost 50 lbs worth) free from a friend in a local planted tank club.


----------



## zodduska

rwong2k said:


> what's the price at your local stores? it's $10/ lbs for petrified wood at my lfs


$6/lb was the regular price but I got it during a 50% off sale, so about $40.


----------



## CryptKeeper54

Great tanks and great thread.

Just an update pic. Changed a few minor things with the major being the switch from HC to e.belem as my foreground.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Tisk2000SD said:


>


Beautiful stand! Where did you get it?


----------



## Brian_Cali77

^^^ this is a nice setup with the stand... sort of looks like an Ikea Besta cabinet with the glossy white doors option.


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE

Tisk2000SD said:


>


Nice set up!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Any progress report for us? 



samwoo2go said:


> DIY 36" spray bar.
> 
> I wanted a tank length spray bar to distribute CO2/flow better throughout the tank. Bought a 36" 1/2" OD clear PVC tube and drilled 3/32" holes an inch apart. Perfect flow speed for the Rena Filstar XP3 (350 GPH)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the clear PVC from here: 3 dollars with free shipping! http://www.lnt.com/product/aquarium...-504991/lees-thinwall-rigid-tubing-clear.html
> 
> Comes in the most ridiculously oversized box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For tutorial, check out my 12G Long Journal


----------



## Forumsnow

Just redid my 12 yesterday. Went with more nature style this time. Used a bunch of manzanita from Tom and 10-15lbs of seiryu stone. Got the plants mapped out pretty good, just gotta wait for everything to grow in. This tank will house my royal blue tiger shrimp eventually. Should be pretty baller lol.


----------



## Kai808

Forumsnow said:


> Just redid my 12 yesterday. Went with more nature style this time. Used a bunch of manzanita from Tom and 10-15lbs of seiryu stone. Got the plants mapped out pretty good, just gotta wait for everything to grow in. This tank will house my royal blue tiger shrimp eventually. Should be pretty baller lol.


Yoda, you should put Yoda in there. lol Can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## Forumsnow

Haha not real big on Star Wars, or props in general, going for the nature look sorry. Wish i could fast forward time to everything being grown in, or have the funds for new plants. Any one want to make a donation lol?


----------



## andrewjohn007

*Today was a good day...*

It was April of this year you guys got me hooked on the 12G Forum. Finally arrived - flooded. Thanks for the tips, tricks and inspiration.


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE

I put this on our sponsor thread but just wanted to let you guys know. We will be finally bringing in a Low Iron version of the 12 gallon long. We will be getting them in next month and they will go out to all our various retailers soon after that. Green Leaf and Marine Depot should be carrying them so keep an eye out.


----------



## austin.b

> Just redid my 12 yesterday. Went with more nature style this time. Used a bunch of manzanita from Tom and 10-15lbs of seiryu stone. Got the plants mapped out pretty good, just gotta wait for everything to grow in. This tank will house my royal blue tiger shrimp eventually. Should be pretty baller lol.


wowowowowow that hardscape is absolutely stunning! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 

I can definitely say it is one of the best scapes I've seen in a 12 long! :drool:


----------



## Kai808

My tank is still going but I think it's time for a new scape. This is what it looks like now.



Down bellow shot


----------



## AquaTanker

I just started my 12 gallon after looking at this thread for a long time. I am going to start a journal soon, but I wanted to get it out on the 12 long thread first.

I am using 3 architecture lamps with standard cf bulbs for now. The plants seem to be growing well, but the glosso carpet seems like it only wants to grow up instead of across. I also have a DIY CO2 system. I plan on upgrading in a couple of weeks to pressurized CO2 and more plant friendly lighting. Feedback/ suggestions would be appreciated!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## swoof

AquaTanker said:


> I just started my 12 gallon after looking at this thread for a long time. I am going to start a journal soon, but I wanted to get it out on the 12 long thread first.
> 
> I am using 3 architecture lamps with standard cf bulbs for now. The plants seem to be growing well, but the glosso carpet seems like it only wants to grow up instead of across. I also have a DIY CO2 system. I plan on upgrading in a couple of weeks to pressurized CO2 and more plant friendly lighting. Feedback/ suggestions would be appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Do you know the temp of the lights? Are they 6500k and what wattage are they?


----------



## AquaTanker

They are 26W and 6500K. Do you think I need to move to something brighter? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## acitydweller

3 26w 6500k is definitely where you want to be 



Kai808 said:


> My tank is still going but I think it's time for a new scape. This is what it looks like now.
> Down bellow shot


Kai808, That is one insane and jaw dropping scape. its just plain out ridiculous!


----------



## bigd603

AquaTanker said:


> I just started my 12 gallon after looking at this thread for a long time. I am going to start a journal soon, but I wanted to get it out on the 12 long thread first.
> 
> I am using 3 architecture lamps with standard cf bulbs for now. The plants seem to be growing well, but the glosso carpet seems like it only wants to grow up instead of across. I also have a DIY CO2 system. I plan on upgrading in a couple of weeks to pressurized CO2 and more plant friendly lighting. Feedback/ suggestions would be appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Your tank is looking real nice, good work. If the glosso is growing up, that means it's reaching for light. While you're waiting on upgrading, try lowering the lights. If lowering them is enough, maybe spend that money on a good regulator and co2 tank. I know its a lot of money up front, but it saves a ton of money in the long run and gives you complete control over your tank's CO2.


----------



## Kai808

acitydweller said:


> 3 26w 6500k is definitely where you want to be
> 
> 
> 
> Kai808, That is one insane and jaw dropping scape. its just plain out ridiculous!


Thanks Man!



bigd603 said:


> Your tank is looking real nice, good work. If the glosso is growing up, that means it's reaching for light. While you're waiting on upgrading, try lowering the lights. If lowering them is enough, maybe spend that money on a good regulator and co2 tank. I know its a lot of money up front, but it saves a ton of money in the long run and gives you complete control over your tank's CO2.


+1 I would try lowering the lights. I had 2 26 watt cfl's in 8" reflectors directly on the tank and was able to grow HC. But mine was also a dry-start which could also explain my growth using those lights.


----------



## AquaTanker

Kai808 said:


> Thanks Man!
> 
> 
> 
> +1 I would try lowering the lights. I had 2 26 watt cfl's in 8" reflectors directly on the tank and was able to grow HC. But mine was also a dry-start which could also explain my growth using those lights.


Thanks for the advice! What kind of reflectors did you use? I am wondering I need something better than the plastic black reflectors. I did lower my lights - looking forward to see how it goes. I also have my pressurized CO2 system coming this Tuesday. I going to try EI dosing with the higher CO2. I'm hoping it will really start to fill in my tanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kai808

AquaTanker said:


> Thanks for the advice! What kind of reflectors did you use? I am wondering I need something better than the plastic black reflectors. I did lower my lights - looking forward to see how it goes. I also have my pressurized CO2 system coming this Tuesday. I going to try EI dosing with the higher CO2. I'm hoping it will really start to fill in my tanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used the ones like these.










maybe they were bigger that 8" probably 12".


----------



## swoof

just an FYI the spiral compacts actually put out more light when horizontal since most of the light comes from the sides of the bulb vs the end. That's the onlly problem with these bulbs.


----------



## Kai808

swoof said:


> just an FYI the spiral compacts actually put out more light when horizontal since most of the light comes from the sides of the bulb vs the end. That's the onlly problem with these bulbs.


I'm not sure if it's the reflector but I always thought it was the vertical that put out more par. I know it's an old thread in the sticky of the lighting sub forum. But did someone post new par data?

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=85667



i4x4nMore said:


> *Follow-Up: Household CF Bulbs, Growing HC, and Non-CO2...*
> 
> I wanted to follow up to this thread to share some more ideas on lighting with household CF bulbs. AirSong originally had posted asking how much light she should use to light her 2.5gal non-CO2 tank... She was interested in growing HC or other carpeting plants. To her, I answered that she would probably need more than 15 watts. I didn't want to leave it at that however. I set out to investigate and find the right answer. As such, I duplicated her setup: tank size, fixture type, water depth, distance of light from the water, etc... and then took some measurements.
> 
> The answer is that you can use anything from 14 watts to 27 watts, and beyond. It all depends on how you set it up...
> 
> I personally believe that many hobbyists underestimate the need to accurately quantify their light - especially when they are plagued by unexplained algae or dying plants. The growth in non-CO2 tanks is quite slow and getting feedback takes too long. It's good to know from the start that your lighting is in a good range, so you can eliminate it as a variable if your tank is "less than desirable".
> 
> As I discovered, these CF bulbs (14-23 watts) seem fairly tame, but how you use them can mean the difference of not having enough light, and having way too much. And believe it or not, that difference can manifest itself just by moving the light up or down a few inches.
> 
> I created a several slides to show what I'm talking about. I hope this will help illustrate how things like reflector type and distance make a big difference, and can't be overlooked - it is also the reason one person's success with a particular bulb may not be your success.
> 
> (Hopefully, you've turned off that pesky "image resize" in your user preferences - if not, make sure to unscale for readability. )
> 
> 
> *Diagram1 - Household CF Bulbs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> *Diagram2 - Measuring Household CF Bulbs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> *Diagram3 - 19W, 5500K Example*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> *Diagram4 - Does Color Temperature Matter?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> *Diagram5 - 23 Watt Extremes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> *Diagram6 - Reflector & Orientation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> *Diagram7 - 14 Watt Example*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## swoof

for some reason i thought it was the other way, my bad, sorry.


----------



## alexman

Hi,
I'm Italian and I really like Mr Aqua 12G tank but I can't find a dealer in Italy or a site that ship it to Italy.

Could someone know a site that ship it worldwide or could someone buy it for me and ship to Italy?
Of course I'll give him a reward... 

I need your help :icon_bigg


----------



## swoof

alexman said:


> Hi,
> I'm Italian and I really like Mr Aqua 12G tank but I can't find a dealer in Italy or a site that ship it to Italy.
> 
> Could someone know a site that ship it worldwide or could someone buy it for me and ship to Italy?
> Of course I'll give him a reward...
> 
> I need your help :icon_bigg


 
I would suggest pog over in the SevenPorts page as they are the US importer of Mr. Aqua tanks.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=177


----------



## AquaTanker

Wow, that chart with the cfl was really helpfully. I decided to line my lights with aluminum foil to try and use more of the bulb's light. It seems to definitely make them brighter. The two on the end have foil and the one in the middle does not. It doesn't show as much in the photo, but it might be a good substitute till I upgrade lighting. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sayurasem

Hi guys! 
Long behold my tank is up


----------



## waterfaller1

Wow 84 pages of goodness. :thumbsup: Lots to look at, will have to work on this one slowly.
I love the OP's tank. And the last one..awesome.


----------



## swoof

i wonder if "MsNemoShrimp" still has that tank set up or not. Haven't seen pics in forever, maybe her or her Boyfriend Andrew can put some new pics up.


----------



## waterfaller1

I think I read she went to school and took it down.


----------



## swoof

waterfaller1 said:


> I think I read she went to school and took it down.


 
Thanks, i probably missed it.


----------



## bigd603

sayurasem said:


> Hi guys!
> Long behold my tank is up


Nice tank. 

Do I spy an Apollo 18 poster?


----------



## willzy

Here's mine


----------



## somewhatshocked

That's an absolutely terrific tank, willzy!

Do you have a tank journal setup so we may follow along?


----------



## Bytore

*Filter question*

Ok these tanks made me jealous so I just order a tank.

I am looking for some filter advice for this size tank from you with experience.

I have a spare 2217, 404 and 305.

Think one of these would ok? 

Thanks,
J.B.


----------



## Dany08fa

2217 will work great! I have 2213 and it works great but could use more flow but i cant have any bigger filter or i wont fit under my ada style stand. My cabinet door barely closes flush


----------



## Kai808

Bytore said:


> Ok these tanks made me jealous so I just order a tank.
> 
> I am looking for some filter advice for this size tank from you with experience.
> 
> I have a spare 2217, 404 and 305.
> 
> Think one of these would ok?
> 
> Thanks,
> J.B.


I'm not sure. Those filters look too powerful. You probably can use them if you have a CO2 reactor, in-line heater, or something else to decrease the flow.

I'm using a 2215 with cerges' reactor and I still decrease the flow a little. I usually use a jet style output or a spraybar shooting the long ways.


----------



## Charrr89

I like da idea of a 2217 on a 12 long... Happy movement for plants. Haha


----------



## somewhatshocked

Use the 2217. 

You could create a spraybar with really big output holes and potentially be fine by turning flow down a bit. Or, as another member mentioned, use a lilypipe or similar outflow on it.


----------



## Bytore

I have a reactor attached to my 404 that is in my 30g right now. I am tearing down the 30g for this new tank. I don't like the looks for the spraybar across the back. The 2217 did come with a spraybar (8" ?). I wonder if that would be enough and it would be on one side only. 

Guess I have some more thinking/planning to do.


----------



## PJM

I have my Mr Aqua 12 long on the way! Was wondering what you guys think about painting the back glass? I haven't noticed any on here painted but have seen them on Youtube painted and it looked pretty good. So what do y'all think?


----------



## swoof

PJM said:


> I have my Mr Aqua 12 long on the way! Was wondering what you guys think about painting the back glass? I haven't noticed any on here painted but have seen them on Youtube painted and it looked pretty good. So what do y'all think?


You could always go to a hardware store in the windows section and get one of the frost or tint or other window films to put on the back of the tank. Most apply with RO water to help with placment and to help get the air bubbles out.


----------



## senor0kun

hey, just joining in on the fun. I'm in the process of setting up right now. check me out.


----------



## shift

I love these little tanks.. you guys have some nice setups..every time i look at this thread it makes me want one :|


----------



## PJM

*Thanks!*



swoof said:


> You could always go to a hardware store in the windows section and get one of the frost or tint or other window films to put on the back of the tank. Most apply with RO water to help with placment and to help get the air bubbles out.


I thought of that too, I guess it'll bring back memories of when I was 16 doing my car. The problem with that is I sucked at it then and probably do now. LOL!


----------



## PJM

*It's here!*

It came today! Now all I need is a filter, lighting, substrate, hard-scape, plants, shrimp and a few other things. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=482258&highlight=


----------



## natebuchholz

hey everyone, I will be buying my 12 gal soon but I heard there is an low iron version coming out in time for the holidays. Is there any truth to this? Any info would be appreciated...


----------



## swoof

natebuchholz said:


> hey everyone, I will be buying my 12 gal soon but I heard there is an low iron version coming out in time for the holidays. Is there any truth to this? Any info would be appreciated...


The Rep from 7ports said so http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=447441


----------



## NanoDave

Figured I'd join the fun and post mine. Only been set up for 6 months now but looking pretty good. Going to do some rearranging with misc. plants on left so it's just glosso and angustifolia soon.


----------



## PJM

*System*

What would be the best filter to use for the money? Nice tank NanoDave.


----------



## oscarsx

Wow really nice  

- oz


----------



## bigd603

PJM said:


> What would be the best filter to use for the money? Nice tank NanoDave.


The best one you can afford. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sayurasem

PJM said:


> What would be the best filter to use for the money? Nice tank NanoDave.


Eheim 2213/2215


----------



## PJM

sayurasem said:


> Eheim 2213/2215


Thanks, I have been watching them hope they make a cyber Monday sale somewhere. $74 best I've seen so far.


----------



## Cyanider

PJM said:


> Thanks, I have been watching them hope they make a cyber Monday sale somewhere. $74 best I've seen so far.


I just got a 2213 for $56 - 15% cash back from my CC from Petsmart. Best price I've seen for a new 2213.


----------



## Lamar

So, I'm joining the club. I'll be picking one up this weekend. 

This being my first rimless tank, how many of you are running a mat of some sort under the tank? 

I've never messed with a sump setup before, but this seems like as good a time as any. Any suggestions, on inconspicuous, or low-key overflows? I'm not afraid to drill.

I'm strongly considering an Iwagumi style scape with shimp of some sort. Medium light, and CO2 infused. I have equipment from a previous tank, but will go with a hanging light of some sort.


----------



## swoof

Mr. Aqua sells a mat made specifically for this tank (i got mine off amazon) i have the mat and tank, just haven't set it up.


----------



## PJM

*Fluval plant stratum*

I think I'm going with Fluval Plant stratum 1.5 to 2" for the bottom layer and shrimp 1" to cover the top. Any idea on how many pounds that will take on Mr aqua 12 long? I'm going with an Iwagumi style Shrimp tank maybe 3 big rocks and a few small ones. DHG for sure, maybe a raised section of glossostigma, some moss and a few stem plants. Another question, if I have the Glossos section raised up about 4" do you think the Satellite LED + would be enough light? I haven't try growing glossos yet, I hear it's hard. I'm sure I want the Sat LED + I like all the settings and tinkering(I like to tinker) you can do with them. I have the Eheim 2213 coming and haven't ordered the lights, substrate or CO2 rig yet and I plan on building my on stand. 
Thanks for any help!


----------



## senor0kun

Lamar said:


> So, I'm joining the club. I'll be picking one up this weekend.
> 
> This being my first rimless tank, how many of you are running a mat of some sort under the tank?


Welcome!

I have a large piece of black foam core under my tank, seems to be working just fine.


----------



## NanoDave

Just finished my 12G Long tank stand and figured I'd show some pics for inspiration/comments. I really enjoyed this project as I decided to plan it all in my head and figure it out as I went. I went into Home Depot and looked around knowing a general idea of what I wanted. Picked up a few lengths of Grade A Clear Pine and some hardwood dowels all for $34. Here's the pics:


















































































Still undecided on what I want to do with the background after I removed the angustifolia any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## dasob85

Thats a really cool idea. I bet all of us could do this to sneak another tank in the house  Did you anchor it to the wall? It seems like it would be top heavy and tilt over very easily if the dog bangs into it or if someone wasn't paying attention while grabbing a shoe and pulls the rack down.


----------



## Lamar

Tisk2000SD said:


>


Tisk, what were you using to hold the lights here?


----------



## acitydweller

Those look like the Zoo Med Reptile Lamp Stand


----------



## NanoDave

dasob85 said:


> Thats a really cool idea. I bet all of us could do this to sneak another tank in the house  Did you anchor it to the wall? It seems like it would be top heavy and tilt over very easily if the dog bangs into it or if someone wasn't paying attention while grabbing a shoe and pulls the rack down.


Yea I inlaid 2 screws in the top of the stand into 2 studs in the wall... Solid as a rock. Was actually very stable before the screws as the tanks weight really helped stabize it but you never know, so in two screws went.


----------



## Omegatron

Hi,

I dont own a 12g long rimless tank but i do have a question for you guys, i have a shallow tank aswell. with the substrate level at its highest to the watersurface is 15cm the tank itself is 35cm in height.

the problem i have is that my amano shrimps keep jumping out of the tank. waterparamaters are fine, been reading about it and lots say thats amano shrimp jumping out of the tank is because its in their nature to move from one pool to another. So i wonder why do some people have tis problem and others dont. i thought maybe because i have a shallow tank? 

So since the 12g is shallow aswell do you guys have this problem aswell? Exept for using a glass cover or removing the amano's do you guys have other options?

thanks!


----------



## Lamar

They've jumped in all of my tanks, doesn't matter if it's a 75 gal, a fully covered 40 breeder, or a rimless 12 gal. They will find a way.


----------



## tylergvolk

Question for those using the Current 36" LED Fixture.

I was wondering if you can set this fixture to sunrise in the morning and sunsets in the evening.

In other words, can you program the features of this fixture to go on a timer?

Also, I was wondering if anyone is useing the 36" Finnex Fugeray Planted+ fixture on these tanks.

_________


----------



## swoof

tylergvolk said:


> Question for those using the Current 36" LED Fixture.
> 
> I was wondering if you can set this fixture to sunrise in the morning and sunsets in the evening.
> 
> In other words, can you program the features of this fixture to go on a timer?
> 
> Also, I was wondering if anyone is useing the 36" Finnex Fugeray Planted+ fixture on these tanks.
> 
> _________


Look into the Current USA Ramp timer.


----------



## tylergvolk

swoof said:


> Look into the Current USA Ramp timer.


Very cool, and I wonder if it is compatible with a Finnex Fixture too?


----------



## solBLACK

I'll be purchasing a 12G Long tank soon! Won one of my Fantasy Football leagues and the winnings are going towards the tank + Filter. Will be my first planted tank! Might wait for it to warm out though as it's cold here in Wisconsin. I'm having a hard time keeping constant temp in my other tank.

Edit:
Curious as how much rock people have used in their iwagumi setups. I'm looking at ordering some, but not exactly sure how much. I'll be going for a more minimalistic look (That's the plan as of now. This could always change  ) so I was only thinking a few pieces would work.


----------



## Xavier85

What a lovely tank size/dimensions and what awesome tanks on this thread! Great job, folks. 
How I wish these were available here in India. Maybe I should ask my LFS to get it custom built for me.


----------



## Waddy015

What size heater are you guys using in your tanks? I'm using a 50watt and it seems to be having a hard time heating the water up. The tank is located in a room at 68F and the tank is heating to about 74F is this right for the size of heater?


----------



## swoof

Waddy015 said:


> What size heater are you guys using in your tanks? I'm using a 50watt and it seems to be having a hard time heating the water up. The tank is located in a room at 68F and the tank is heating to about 74F is this right for the size of heater?


you have to take in effect it's a long open top tank so it's not going to hold heat well in a cooler room.


----------



## therash

this thread is awesome and it inspired me to start up a 12 gallon long 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=4995825#post4995825


----------



## NanoDave

Just did another trim on my hygro sunset. I've only had this plant for 3 weeks and I've aready had to trim it 4 times! Not to sure what I'll be doing with all the trimmings in a few more weeks. Wish you could ship the stuff...unfortunately it'll probably become silver dollar food :-/. Here's a shot of the tank.


----------



## Notorious93

Just picked up off of craigslist for $50. Not even used at all. Can't wait to set this baby up


----------



## The Trigger

Tank looks great!!!!


----------



## bigd603

Hey everyone, I am looking to upgrade my light fixture for my 12 long to LED and I'm torn between two options: Finnex Fugeray Planted+ or the Current USA Satellite Freshwater+. Does anyone have any recommendations on which is better, or are they both very similar? I have a full CO2 setup, so that is not an issue.


----------



## beedee

I changed up my scape, used to be an iwagumi'esq valley, now it is a mountain scape. I took this pic last night, I'll take a better one soon.


----------



## PhilipS

Bigd603:

You have a nice setup already.

Have you considered adding floating plants such as the Frogbit or heavy feeders such as Lotus or a Banana plant? When you rob the algae of nutrients than they become manageable.

Take a look at the LED Fluval Aqualife A3981. PAR is 300 per Fluval tech.

I have it on my days old Mr 12G and it looks great.

Beedee:

Looks great!


----------



## bigd603

Webskipper, you should see my tank now. It is a complete mess. I was out of town for a month and came back to a jungle. I'm going to completely redo the whole thing in the next week or so, just need to figure out what I want it to look like. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Aww

*Rescaped*




















*The Incline*


----------



## samwoo2go

How do you hold the slope in place?



Aww said:


> *Rescaped*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Incline*


----------



## PhilipS

BigD:

What's your phosphate look like?

Even running the tap water through a common cartridge style water filter like the one in the fridge will reduce algae.

I'm using a brita pitcher for now and let the water sit because I don't use a heater. 

The WC's are pairing off in the moss so I must be doing something right.


----------



## PhilipS

Aww: Did you use styrene sheets to keep the hillside intact?

What I'd like to know is how people return the canister filter water without creating so much of a high current?

I have an Eheim 2211 and ADA nano violet pipe and am considering using two returns. My return and intake are both on the short side.


----------



## senor0kun

Aww, that's hot. 

Here's a full tank view









And some close-ups...


----------



## senor0kun

webskipper said:


> I have an Eheim 2211 and ADA nano violet pipe and am considering using two returns. My return and intake are both on the short side.


I just added a second 2211. What a difference!


----------



## The Trigger

Aww said:


> *Rescaped*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Incline*


Holy crap that's beautiful. Great job!


----------



## Mike00726

Any of the peoples out there using the 12L without a spray bar having any issues with flow? Seems to me like the lily pipes just don't cut it. I could use an acrylic spray bar.


----------



## helgi125

damn this thread... just ordered a 12g long and some equipment, lets see how this goes.


----------



## PhilipS

Wholly riptide Aquaman!

The Eheim 2211 is plenty.

I was contemplating dual violets but, decided to wait till the new plants fill in the water column.

There is a source for glass spray bars out there or make your own with full length Pyrex glass tubes.


----------



## Mike00726

I don't know of any sources. I suppose making one shouldn't be that difficult.


----------



## PhilipS

Search for Pyrex Tubing. Pyrex brand is owned by Corning if that helps. Pick a size that fits common black hose suction cups. The clear plastic glows and detracts from the view.

If the tank is only see from the front sides than using opposing violet pipes at each short end would make the best currents.


----------



## Mike00726

webskipper said:


> Search for Pyrex Tubing. Pyrex brand is owned by Corning if that helps. Pick a size that fits common black hose suction cups. The clear plastic glows and detracts from the view.
> 
> If the tank is only see from the front sides than using opposing violet pipes at each short end would make the best currents.


 thx


----------



## NanoDave

I personally use ZooMed 501 canister filter I picked up for $25. The spray bar fits perefect and very easy to conceal so you don't have pipes and all that junk on the side of that tank. Here's a quick video to show you really how powerful the flow is. Mind you I haven't cleaned the filter in over 3 months so does slow a little bit but actually better slower for the fish I've noticed.


----------



## julianmuerto

NanoDave said:


> I personally use ZooMed 501 canister filter I picked up for $25. The spray bar fits perefect and very easy to conceal so you don't have pipes and all that junk on the side of that tank. Here's a quick video to show you really how powerful the flow is. Mind you I haven't cleaned the filter in over 3 months so does slow a little bit but actually better slower for the fish I've noticed.


Are you using the stock filter media that came with the 501? or did you change it up? also did you cut down on the spray bar to fit horizontally across the left wall?


----------



## zodduska

Hey guys, I'm moving at the end of the month and I want to buy a stand. I really like this one but I can't seem to find it on the IKEA website

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=4359233&highlight=ikea#post4359233

Can anyone recommend something I can use from IKEA? Thanks!

edit: Actually, I think I found it or something similar but only in one color
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S39906332/

Are people using the shelf unit?


----------



## talontsiawd

zodduska said:


> Hey guys, I'm moving at the end of the month and I want to buy a stand. I really like this one but I can't seem to find it on the IKEA website
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=4359233&highlight=ikea#post4359233
> 
> Can anyone recommend something I can use from IKEA? Thanks!
> 
> edit: Actually, I think I found it or something similar but only in one color
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S39906332/
> 
> Are people using the shelf unit?



You are correct on the stand. I don't know why it won't give you color options online but there are a few options to this. 

To my knowledge, the stand comes in a dark wood finish, a light wood finish, a white finish.

The doors come in dark wood, light wood, white, whatever color that is in the link (glossy finish), teal blue, orange and red.

I could be wrong here. The thing about it is, they display each one as a unit but the doors are interchangeable. When I bought mine, I didn't think about the idea of putting a different color door on, not that I think I made the worst decision. So online, you may only see the blue door on a white stand but you can also put the blue door on the dark wood stand. It's a lot easier to figure out in the store than online. It's way more customizable than they make it seem online, which is weird, because this line is one of the most customizable lines they have and that's why it is so appealing. You would think they would market that better. 



That said, you can search "besta" on here and get a good idea of what different options look like. Many people use them with 60P dimensions because it fits really well. Be aware that these stands are a few inches lower than most stands and many of us don't use the legs, making them even shorter.


----------



## zodduska

Thanks so much talontsiawd! As you say, it is odd that they don't give color options when looking at these units online. I'll check them out in the store this weekend.


----------



## talontsiawd

zodduska said:


> Thanks so much talontsiawd! As you say, it is odd that they don't give color options when looking at these units online. I'll check them out in the store this weekend.


Just be aware that even in the store, the don't show all combinations. If you go for the darker stand, it won't have a blue or orange door on display but you just need to figure out where to find the door. Opposite with white, the white will only be displayed with colorful options or a white door.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Hi everyone! I have been gone for about 1/2 a year now? It's good to be back. I have a lot of PM's to respond to and a lot of catching up to do


----------



## beedee

Some of you may remember my old 12g Long journal, "Tranquil Valley" http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=194578&highlight= . Well I did a complete overhaul this past week and am doing a Malaysian Driftwood Scape. Here is the progress.

After nearly a year and a half or so of having an Iwagumi scape I was ready to change things up in a big way. I was growing bored of just a stone focused scape and wanted to take a stab at using some Malaysian Driftwood. I repurposed my Aquasoil "New" that I had used in my previous scape, and also kept one of the stones that I attached fissidens to, as well as some Rotala Indica (that has lost its indica). 

***Disclaimer: these pix are garbage, I will take better ones in the near future***

*Playing with my wood that I bought from 405 Tropical:*






*Initial wood placement in tank, with some minor planting.(the hard edge of the large branch on the left is covered/softened by plants)*



*My mother'in'law checking it out.*



*Fully planted shot:*
[Coming soon.]

None of the fauna is pictured but I will list it anyways.

• 12 Ember Tetras
• 9 Blue Axelrodis
• 4 otos
• 3 Horned Nerites
• 3 Amano Shrimp

Sounds like a heavy bioload, but these are all so small I'm not too worried about it.

• CO2 is being used at 1 bubble every 2 seconds
• 7.5hr photo period
• Dosing, minimal, Seachem Flourish Comp and Seachem Iron as needed, as well as a pump or two of Seachem Excel here and there


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Aww said:


> *Rescaped*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Incline*


Amazing! A 2217 for a 12G? Wouldn't that blow everything away considering how powerful the outflow is?


----------



## rdmustang1

Latest pic of my 12l. I'm finally an official member of the group!


----------



## PhilipS

I put a 2213 impeller in the 2211 and it's plenty powerful.

Are you using 2 inflows?


----------



## kirk

*one or two eheim 2213?*

I love everyones tanks! Beautiful!roud:

I currently am waiting :bounce: to order my 12L. I have been wanting to get one of these for a couple years now. Ughh. Ever since i had to take down my 46G bow front to make room for our new daughter.  I have a nice 36" light from the 46G which will work great. It'll be a while though, since i have to finish my addition first. :frown:



senor0kun said:


> I just added a second 2211. What a difference!


Nice! do you mean flow?
I have a 2213 in waiting, but have considered using a second 2213 as many have said that one is not enough given the length of the tank and lots of plant growth.



webskipper said:


> Wholly riptide Aquaman!
> 
> The Eheim 2211 is plenty.
> 
> There is a source for glass spray bars out there or make your own with full length Pyrex glass tubes.


How do you drill the holes in a glass tube?:icon_conf
Is the 2211 plenty of flow? Without lots of plants, maybe?? Just wondering...

Thanks,
Kirk


----------



## kirk

*eheim impellers*



webskipper said:


> I put a 2213 impeller in the 2211 and it's plenty powerful.


Wow!, cool! Does it work effectively the same to put a 2215 impeller in a 2213 to increase flow?

Is there a difference in the wattage of the various power heads?

Thanks,
Kirk


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

rdmustang1 said:


> Latest pic of my 12l. I'm finally an official member of the group!


Welcome!


----------



## DGarone

*Filtration*

Hey guys. I have a 12 gallon filtration question. I have a Penn Plax Cascade 700 filter that I'm thinking of using on the tank. Is this way overkill?

It's rate at 185 gph for up to 65 gallon tanks. Sounds pretty intense to me. From my experience with it, I think it really does come out of the jet output and the spraybar output extremely hard/fast.

If it is too much, would a certain pipe set help? I want some glass pipes, so would a poppy output make it better? My understanding is that it softens the output and spreads it out more. Less intense and wider coverage.

Thoughts?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

DGarone said:


> Hey guys. I have a 12 gallon filtration question. I have a Penn Plax Cascade 700 filter that I'm thinking of using on the tank. Is this way overkill?
> 
> It's rate at 185 gph for up to 65 gallon tanks. Sounds pretty intense to me. From my experience with it, I think it really does come out of the jet output and the spraybar output extremely hard/fast.
> 
> If it is too much, would a certain pipe set help? I want some glass pipes, so would a poppy output make it better? My understanding is that it softens the output and spreads it out more. Less intense and wider coverage.
> 
> Thoughts?


For some that isn't even enough, but honestly unless you are keeping something VERY picky like Taiwanese Bees I don't think you need to go that powerful. It is a rather shallow tank afterall so chances of you blowing things all over the place is fairly high. Even a well prepped Zoomed 501 canister filter can be strong enough to blow some substrate away. I had two Zoomed 501 on my 12 long and it was more than enough filtration. Water was crystal clear. Current just right. My bf and I are working together on a NEW 12G long and I will post updates on it once it is filled. Also using 2 Zoomed 501 with Glass Lily Pipes so should be more than enough, you'll see 

Most lily pipe sets are pretty big in size so you'll have to cut it or something to look proportional. My set I got was designed for nano tanks and fits the Zoomed's piping perfectly so on the tank, it looks really proportional. That way the tank doesn't appear small with the oversized pipes.


----------



## DGarone

Interesting. The reason I ask is because I already have the filter. I'm essentially asking if it would work. It has the ability to stifle outflow. And, I'm interested in glass and/or stainless pipes. I figured I might get a pipe that spreads outflow over a wider area and reduces velocity.

I have one of those Zoomeds- I've seen how you have/had two set up on yours. Kind of like that, but would prefer one filter if possible.

I hadn't even considered the proportions of the pipe. I'm not suuuuper worried about that. But maybe I would be once I had a big ol' pipe in there. Who knows?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

DGarone said:


> Interesting. The reason I ask is because I already have the filter. I'm essentially asking if it would work. It has the ability to stifle outflow. And, I'm interested in glass and/or stainless pipes. I figured I might get a pipe that spreads outflow over a wider area and reduces velocity.
> 
> I have one of those Zoomeds- I've seen how you have/had two set up on yours. Kind of like that, but would prefer one filter if possible.
> 
> I hadn't even considered the proportions of the pipe. I'm not suuuuper worried about that. But maybe I would be once I had a big ol' pipe in there. Who knows?


I have seen a few that have 2217, 2215 Eheim filters that work. They just have to really constrict flow and angle it properly to not have water blown out of the tank or the substrate around. Lol. Not sure how constricting flow does to your filter though. Doesn't hurt to experiment


----------



## DGarone

Thanks! I've always wondered about what reducing flow does to your filter. From what I've read, it seems okay to restrict the outflow and not the inflow. I'm hoping that if I do that and use a poppy pipe, I'll be okay. For science!


----------



## VadimShevchuk

I'm about to order a 12 gallon long. i am just wondering what is everyone using for a stand? I don't want to build one really and my desk won't support the weight. Thank you


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

DGarone said:


> Thanks! I've always wondered about what reducing flow does to your filter. From what I've read, it seems okay to restrict the outflow and not the inflow. I'm hoping that if I do that and use a poppy pipe, I'll be okay. For science!


I believe the poppy should help a lot with flow and restricted outflow. At least will be blowing up so lets just hope for the best! 



VadimShevchuk said:


> I'm about to order a 12 gallon long. i am just wondering what is everyone using for a stand? I don't want to build one really and my desk won't support the weight. Thank you


Yaaa! Another member! Most likely standard desks won't support this tank since it is pretty long, chances of the desk bending towards the middle and forcing all the pretty toward the middle of the tank is bad. IKEA has some really nice shelves that you can use as tank stands.


----------



## AquaAurora

I wanted to ask the many 12 gallon long members, what you use for lighting ('medium' lighting range) and low profile as a computer monitor will be a few inches above the tank and lights (not attached to it but on a stand/shelf/rack)? 
And do you use extra power heads to circulate water better? If so which ones?
I'm planning a tank out which will be hooked up to a eheim 2211, lines will be split between it and a 7 gallon cube. No sure if it will get enough flow on that alone.

Look forward to join the club 'officially' once I get the tank in ^^ So many lovely tanks here!


----------



## nicholz

Here goes my entry:

I have an eheim 2213 with an hydor inline heater and an inline diffuser for a dual stage matheson 5lb pressurized co2 system that I diy. I started with current USA satellite planted plus but now have fugeray planted plus. 

Current plants include willow moss, Christmas moss, java moss, java fern varieties, s. repens, pogostemon helferi, glossostigma, dwarf hairgrass, dwarf sag, anubias nana, various crypts, broad leaf ludwigia, red tiger lotus, alternanthara reineckii, rotala, riccia covered stones and some giant duckweed 



















Initial planting



















After a couple of weeks




























There are currently 5 stiphodon gobies, three ottos, 5 pygmy cories, 2 peacock gudgeons, 3 threadfin rainbows and 4 sparkling gouramis plus some amano and cherry shrimp and a couple dwarf crayfish 























































Did a little rescape and added flag fish for hair algae and cories - took fast growing moneywort (pennywort) out added glosso - up to date as of march 18





































I am awaiting a custom cabinet stand that a good friend who happens to be a carpenter with a woodshop is making me - also he's making a matching co2 tank stand! 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Club Members! I am proud to share with you guys our new club banner!

Large









Small









I will make this a linkable banner and instructions will be on the main page (page 1 post 1) 

Hope you guys like it!


----------



## DGarone

Maybe I'm just dumb, but the instructions don't seem to make sense to me.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

DGarone said:


> Maybe I'm just dumb, but the instructions don't seem to make sense to me.


I thought it's pretty straight forward. Just copy and paste right? You seem to got it!


----------



## DGarone

Copy and pasting the link wasn't enough for me. I needed the picture's URL as well. I tried copy and pasting the link and the picture together, hoping that it would show as a link. Eventually, I was able to copy the picture in. Maybe I just made it harder than it had to be! Haha.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Testing the direct copy and paste method below



Works normally and perfectly!


----------



## bigd603

Hey Everyone,

I'm going to upgrade the light on my tank, and I'm torn between the Current Satellite+ and the Finnex Fugeray Planted+ I know a lot of people are using both, and I wanted see what people recommend. I'm looking for medium to lowish-high light (if that makes sense) and I have CO2. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

bigd603 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I'm going to upgrade the light on my tank, and I'm torn between the Current Satellite+ and the Finnex Fugeray Planted+ I know a lot of people are using both, and I wanted see what people recommend. I'm looking for medium to lowish-high light (if that makes sense) and I have CO2.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I personally would vote for the FugeRay. Very beautiful light output


----------



## bigd603

MsNemoShrimp said:


> I personally would vote for the FugeRay. Very beautiful light output


I've definitely been leaning towards the Finnex, I really like the way they look, and people seem to love them. Just wondering how well the do in our tank.


----------



## Grumpy1415

*Finnex light*

I very much like my 36 inch Finnex Fugeray planted plus. Very nice light output, good plant growth. This tank is five weeks old. I was tempted to raise the light a couple inches initially due to algae, but that has become a minimal issue once plants settled in and ferts and CO2 were dialed in. Eight hour of light.


----------



## bigd603

Grumpy1415 said:


> I very much like my 36 inch Finnex Fugeray planted plus. Very nice light output, good plant growth. This tank is five weeks old. I was tempted to raise the light a couple inches initially due to algae, but that has become a minimal issue once plants settled in and ferts and CO2 were dialed in. Eight hour of light.



Wow, nice tank! Looks like that fugeray is working great! How are the moonlights? When they're on in a completely dark room are they really bright? do the light up the rest of the room or are they kind of subtle?


----------



## Grumpy1415

*Light*

The moonlights light up the tank nicely, but do not light up the whole room significantly. They'd make a decent night light. :icon_wink


----------



## bigd603

Grumpy1415 said:


> The moonlights light up the tank nicely, but do not light up the whole room significantly. They'd make a decent night light. :icon_wink


Awesome, I think I'm sold. I wonder what the power draw is when just moonlights are on...


----------



## bigd603

Do you guys know of any coupon codes for the fugerays?


----------



## Kai808

bigd603 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I'm going to upgrade the light on my tank, and I'm torn between the Current Satellite+ and the Finnex Fugeray Planted+ I know a lot of people are using both, and I wanted see what people recommend. I'm looking for medium to lowish-high light (if that makes sense) and I have CO2.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I do own both lights but like the Current light on this tank. Since this tank is so shallow, you can get high - low light just by raising the light. I also like being able to control the color output of the current. My Fugeray planted + does fine on my 30 gal that is about 16 inches above the substrate.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Kai808 said:


> I do own both lights but like the Current light on this tank. Since this tank is so shallow, you can get high - low light just by raising the light. I also like being able to control the color output of the current. My Fugeray planted + does fine on my 30 gal that is about 16 inches above the substrate.


Did you have to raise any of these LED lighting?


----------



## Kai808

MsNemoShrimp said:


> Did you have to raise any of these LED lighting?


The Current light stays about 1.5-2 inches above the rim. I haven't done a long term test with the finnex but I would probably hang it a little higher, maybe 6 inches. The finnex is very bright to my eyes when compared to the current.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

I'd like to chime in here since I'm an avid Current Sat+ adopter. I also owned at least 4 Finnex LED fixtures (but never the Planted+). Although I like Finnex and still recommend them from time to time, depending on the application, I find the Sat+ to be so versatile and dynamic. As an aside, I'm also planning on getting a 12g Long someday in the near future so I may join this very nice club of yours. But in terms of the 12L and Sat+ combination, I find they work very well together. The ability to adjust color output and intensity is fantastic. You can run your lights super long, in + outside of your photoperiod, on a lower dim setting w/out worrying too much about algae. I do just that when using 2x Sat+ on my 60p. But since I run the Sat+ Club, I know of some really great 12L tanks with a Sat+ and the color, growth, and overall sleekness is just stunning, IMO.

A prime example is zodduska's tank:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=4222945#post4222945

He had it both directly on the tank and has recently suspended it over the tank. Both ways look very nice.


----------



## lamiskool

Going to have to agree with brian cali77. For the 12g long I believe the current sat+ is a lot more versatile and because the tank isnt very tall the amount of light you get lets you grow virtually any plant you want even high light demading plants. If you dont have high light demanding plants you can always dim the light which is a plus. For taller tanks I would recommend the finnex fixtures as I do have 6 finnex fixtures myself (I have dual 7K, fugeray and planted+) so I speak from experience. I also own 2 current fixtures and will probably get a third for my new 12g long. Speaking of which I can finnally join the club as I just got a 12g! Heres a pic of it below. (sfbaaps member gave me the light fixture along with the tank and I will replace it later once I fill up the tank with a current fixture)


----------



## AquaAurora

I ordered a Sat + since it was more highly recommended and more adjustable without having to raise it (tank won't have a lot of excess room for such things) so I bought he 36-48" one, no par meter available so going to have to meddle a bit to get medium light and not "algae al-la-long-tank" (no co2 just excel). Plan to hook that tank up into an ehiem 2211 and do a diy inline with an ehiem jagar.
I have virtually everything I need (except fauna and flora) now so I'm just stuck sitting on my hands waiting for the 12g long to get back in stock and ship out to me ... ... ...*gets fidgety*


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE

Awesome new club graphic! 

I don't know if you guys and gals saw but the new low iron 12 gallon longs are in. Should be up on MarineDepot's site this week and they are already up in stores in Oregon and Washington.


----------



## jbig

just reserved my mr aqua 12g long. very excited to be joining the club :bounce::bounce::bounce:

did not see the low iron versions on marine depot though? hmmm, perhaps i will be switching my order if they come in before the regular high clarity glass versions.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

SevenportsJohn said:


> Awesome new club graphic!
> 
> I don't know if you guys and gals saw but the new low iron 12 gallon longs are in. Should be up on MarineDepot's site this week and they are already up in stores in Oregon and Washington.


12L + Low Iron = I WANT ONE! haha


----------



## bigd603

What's the benefit of low iron glass?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian_Cali77

bigd603 said:


> What's the benefit of low iron glass?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It's higher clarity and doesn't have a green tint to it.


----------



## lamiskool

Just an fyi, low iron glass is also more prone to scratches then regular glass tanks. I have both kinds of tanks and honestly don't really care if its low iron or not as the difference in clarity that everyone goes on about is minimal in my opinion.


----------



## jbig

I've been doing my research getting prepared for when my mr aqua arrives. i have the majority of my equipment list ready to be ordered but one question remains...whats the best canister filter to use on these???


i see most of you are using eheim. whats my best bet here?


----------



## bigd603

I use the eheim 2213 and its been working really well for me for 2 years. Runs silent, more than enough flow (I actually have to dial it down), and replacement parts are super easy to find if you need to do some repairs. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bsk

Just started this tank a few day ago I'm going to see if I can get fissidens to carpet the upper portion of the aquasoil emersed to create a mountain look. wish me luck


----------



## Grumpy1415

Ooh, pretty scape. Can't wait to see what it develops into.


----------



## jrman83

Very nice.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

SevenportsJohn said:


> Awesome new club graphic!
> 
> I don't know if you guys and gals saw but the new low iron 12 gallon longs are in. Should be up on MarineDepot's site this week and they are already up in stores in Oregon and Washington.


Just checked, didn't see the listing just yet but from what you posted, it will be amazing. Can't wait to see side by side comparison shots


----------



## Nikonian

Been trying to get a 12g long for months. Gave up and got the next size down


----------



## Neatfish

Can't wait to get one of these tanks. Been wanting one forever now my lfs had the 3g one but wanted way to much.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Neatfish said:


> Can't wait to get one of these tanks. Been wanting one forever now my lfs had the 3g one but wanted way to much.


You waited for just the right time. Now they have the low iron version! :biggrin:


----------



## dlmoo

I've been meaning to post up my 12 gallon long on here for awhile now, but have never gotten around to it. This was my first planted tank, and it was all thanks to this amazing thread :icon_bigg This tank was started dsm on 1/16/14 and flooded 2/19/14. I started working full time recently, among other things, and have found it really difficult to keep up with maintenance for this tank, and a few different kinds of algae are slowly taking over. I've decided to rescape to a low tech shrimp sanctuary, but wanted to finally post some pics up here before tearing it down. Thanks to all the 12 gallon long tank owners on here for your inspiration! I have learned a great deal and come across some truly amazing tanks thanks to this thread :icon_cool

Here's a quick rundown of supplies:

Filter: Eheim 2215
Lighitng: Current LED Plus
Co2: Aquatek Mini Paintball w/ DIY Co2 reactor
Stand: Homemade
Substrate: Aquasoil
Hardscape: Rocks from local landscaping yard

Flora: HC (recently added some hygrophila pinnafitida and h. japan)
Fauna: ~20 rcs, 3 amano shrimp, 3 oto cats
































































I'll try to post up a journal when I do my rescape in a few weeks.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

dlmoo said:


> I've been meaning to post up my 12 gallon long on here for awhile now, but have never gotten around to it. This was my first planted tank, and it was all thanks to this amazing thread :icon_bigg This tank was started dsm on 1/16/14 and flooded 2/19/14. I started working full time recently, among other things, and have found it really difficult to keep up with maintenance for this tank, and a few different kinds of algae are slowly taking over. I've decided to rescape to a low tech shrimp sanctuary, but wanted to finally post some pics up here before tearing it down. Thanks to all the 12 gallon long tank owners on here for your inspiration! I have learned a great deal and come across some truly amazing tanks thanks to this thread :icon_cool
> 
> Here's a quick rundown of supplies:
> 
> Filter: Eheim 2215
> Lighitng: Current LED Plus
> Co2: Aquatek Mini Paintball w/ DIY Co2 reactor
> Stand: Homemade
> Substrate: Aquasoil
> Hardscape: Rocks from local landscaping yard
> 
> Flora: HC (recently added some hygrophila pinnafitida and h. japan)
> Fauna: ~20 rcs, 3 amano shrimp, 3 oto cats
> 
> I'll try to post up a journal when I do my rescape in a few weeks.


Amazing! Do a journal so I can link it on my main page for everyone to enjoy. Welcome to the 12G Club family!


----------



## lamiskool

12g has been flooded


----------



## Mike00726

lamiskool said:


> 12g has been flooded


Looks good


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

lamiskool said:


> 12g has been flooded


Love it. Welcome to the Club! Where is the beautiful 12G Club banner in your signature box?


----------



## sayurasem

And here's my tank now hehe


----------



## jbig

Nikonian said:


> Been trying to get a 12g long for months. Gave up and got the next size down


why did you give up???


----------



## Nikonian

jbig said:


> why did you give up???


Impatience got the best of me lol. I'll grab a 12g when they are available again.


----------



## bigd603

sayurasem said:


> And here's my tank now hehe


Hey I like the SCAPE decal you have on your tank. Something like that would be cool for our group too. Would anyone else be interested?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

bigd603 said:


> Hey I like the SCAPE decal you have on your tank. Something like that would be cool for our group too. Would anyone else be interested?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yes, it'll be nice if we can get a decal for our 12G Club. You have any idea where we can get started?


----------



## bigd603

MsNemoShrimp said:


> Yes, it'll be nice if we can get a decal for our 12G Club. You have any idea where we can get started?


I've sent quote requests to a few companies, not all have gotten back to me. From what I have found so far its looking like they will be about $2-3 a piece, and most require either a purchase of at least 100 decals. I will get back to everyone when I know more. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

bigd603 said:


> I've sent quote requests to a few companies, not all have gotten back to me. From what I have found so far its looking like they will be about $2-3 a piece, and most require either a purchase of at least 100 decals. I will get back to everyone when I know more.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thank you for doing this. I was hoping we could somehow manage to get it down to $1 or less since SCAPE stickers are only $1 each. Very affordable, thus creates more awareness and we want to create more awareness, especially with the new 12G low irons!!! :bounce:


----------



## jbig

2-3 days until marine depot restocks, so stoked to be joining the club very soon!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

jbig said:


> 2-3 days until marine depot restocks, so stoked to be joining the club very soon!


We can't wait for you to join the club!


----------



## meowschwitz

Anyone have the low-iron 12G long yet?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

meowschwitz said:


> Anyone have the low-iron 12G long yet?


Not yet...who does? They are always sold out. Lol


----------



## philemon716

I'm about to pull a trigger on one of these tanks, but had a question on fish...

Are these 12Gs good for small fish to school in (thinking rasboras)? Or is it too short for these types of fish?

Thanks!


----------



## PhilipS

I keep a school of long finned white clouds.

The draw back to a rimless is that the animals don't know where the edge is and may jump. My snails clean the outside, too.

I'm using glass top hinges as a barrier to keep the fish in.

I keep a swordtail or platy to eat the green hair algae when it grows. Good jumpers.


----------



## tylergvolk

*New Club Member*

Joining The Club!


My Journal
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=602666&highlight=


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

philemon716 said:


> I'm about to pull a trigger on one of these tanks, but had a question on fish...
> 
> Are these 12Gs good for small fish to school in (thinking rasboras)? Or is it too short for these types of fish?
> 
> Thanks!


You should definitely do it! This tanks if PERFECT for those kinda fish. For me, perfect fit! 



tylergvolk said:


> Joining The Club!
> 
> 
> My Journal
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=602666&highlight=


Yaaaaaa! Yet another new member. No wonder why Marine Depot is always selling out on these left and right, our members just keep grabbing them!


----------



## AquaAurora

MsNemoShrimp said:


> Yaaaaaa! Yet another new member. No wonder why Marine Depot is always selling out on these left and right, our members just keep grabbing them!


They've been sold out and not restocked for a month and a half at least.. (bought one first week of march.. still waiting for it). I contacted the company asking for a estimated date of when they would get them so I could get a rough idea when to expect it... They told me the shipment was _suppose_ to arrive April 11 but never did... they lost the tanks *causes wide spread panic*
Seriously though I want the damn tank! All these lovely set up ones has me chomping at the bit to start scaping (if it ever gets here). Sucks that the next lowest priced one I can find is about 50$+ more than marine depo's (before shipping costs x.x).


----------



## daworldisblack

AquaAurora said:


> They've been sold out and not restocked for a month and a half at least.. (bought one first week of march.. still waiting for it). I contacted the company asking for a estimated date of when they would get them so I could get a rough idea when to expect it... They told me the shipment was _suppose_ to arrive April 11 but never did... they lost the tanks *causes wide spread panic*
> Seriously though I want the damn tank! All these lovely set up ones has me chomping at the bit to start scaping (if it ever gets here). Sucks that the next lowest priced one I can find is about 50$+ more than marine depo's (before shipping costs x.x).


Lol been tracking this tank's availability too - up till Monday the ETA was 2-3days. Now its 2-3 weeks! I am imagining a TPT member in a heist. Where else have you seen it?


----------



## jbig

AquaAurora said:


> They've been sold out and not restocked for a month and a half at least.. (bought one first week of march.. still waiting for it). I contacted the company asking for a estimated date of when they would get them so I could get a rough idea when to expect it... They told me the shipment was _suppose_ to arrive April 11 but never did... they lost the tanks *causes wide spread panic*
> Seriously though I want the damn tank! All these lovely set up ones has me chomping at the bit to start scaping (if it ever gets here). Sucks that the next lowest priced one I can find is about 50$+ more than marine depo's (before shipping costs x.x).





daworldisblack said:


> Lol been tracking this tank's availability too - up till Monday the ETA was 2-3days. Now its 2-3 weeks! I am imagining a TPT member in a heist. Where else have you seen it?



I also ordered mine during March (mid-end). I called marine depot about them changing the ETA of these tanks from 2-3 days to 2-3 weeks because they already charged my card even though it didn't ship yet...they said mr aqua pushed their ship date back again...also itching to get one of these! i asked them if there was a guaranteed delivery date and they said no, but hopefully by the end of April. :icon_cry:


----------



## zodduska

Great to see all the new member's tanks! The 12 long is my favorite tank ever. I converted mine to low tech recently, here's a video with some shrimp feeding action. 

*http://youtu.be/k3RqEgGzWVY*


----------



## AquaAurora

daworldisblack said:


> Lol been tracking this tank's availability too - up till Monday the ETA was 2-3days. Now its 2-3 weeks! I am imagining a TPT member in a heist. Where else have you seen it?


Well now I can't find the $50+more one (go figure, about ready to pay the extra and google fails me)... but an insanely over priced 12g long:
http://www.petstore.com/mr-aqua-bookshelf-long-frameless-glass-aquarium-tank

and a few sites sell mr.aqua without listing the gallons or tank dimension (morons) including Walmart and Petshopusa so not sure if they are selling 6g or 12g >.>


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE

12 gallon longs are coming in this week. I posted it on our thread so make sure you check for shipment updates there. Those of you who have ordered from MarineDepot, your tank should be going out in like a week or two.


----------



## solBLACK

Anyone know of a magical car that never breaks down and I wouldn't have to keep putting money into it? I've wanted to start one of these tanks for a while now and can't ever get the extra money to start one


----------



## Asu1776

Looking great guys! Love the tanks in this thread.


----------



## AquaAurora

SevenportsJohn said:


> 12 gallon longs are coming in this week. I posted it on our thread so make sure you check for shipment updates there. Those of you who have ordered from MarineDepot, your tank should be going out in like a week or two.


*childish moment* awwWWwwWWww i don't want to wait that loooong >.<
Good thing i cycled the canister filter for the 12g on my 7g cube while waiting for it.. should only have a mini cycle at most then get to grab plants and pester fish seller for re-stocking dwarf puffers (species only tank).


----------



## daworldisblack

SevenportsJohn said:


> 12 gallon longs are coming in this week. I posted it on our thread so make sure you check for shipment updates there. Those of you who have ordered from MarineDepot, your tank should be going out in like a week or two.


Does this apply to Canadian Retailers too? Do you supply to any in Canada?


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE

daworldisblack said:


> Does this apply to Canadian Retailers too? Do you supply to any in Canada?


Yes it does apply to them as well. Although I think a couple we just sent shipments out to. But they may be reordering soon.


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE

Just fixed my 12G Club logo in my signature..lol. My Sevenports logo was too big and was forcing the 12G logo down and cutting it in half. Had to resize my SP logo. All good now


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

SevenportsJohn said:


> Just fixed my 12G Club logo in my signature..lol. My Sevenports logo was too big and was forcing the 12G logo down and cutting it in half. Had to resize my SP logo. All good now


Lol. I was gonna tell you about this John but didn't want to offend you having to make your SP logo smaller. Yaaaa! More power to the 12G Club 

Thanks!!!


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE

To all of you waiting for your 12g, I am sending out to MarineDepot 61 of them today so they should have them by tomorrow. Sorry for the wait!


----------



## PhilipS

Any chance you will be releasing tall versions of shelf tanks?

A 12G at 12 inches tall is a 17G.

A 48x12x12 is a 30G.

I guess all you need is a demand for them.


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE

webskipper said:


> Any chance you will be releasing tall versions of shelf tanks?
> 
> A 12G at 12 inches tall is a 17G.
> 
> A 48x12x12 is a 30G.
> 
> I guess all you need is a demand for them.


I don't think you can plan on a 48" long one coming out anytime soon. But a 36" seems doable, though there are no plans for it as of right now.


----------



## JGall75

*Manufacturing question*

I have recently came back to TPT and have been reading up. I really like the footprint of the these 12 gallon long tanks and am kicking the idea around of purchasing one. It seems everyone is using the Mr Aqua tanks does anybody else manufacture a tank this size? Up Aqua, ADA, PicO?


----------



## PhilipS

I need a taller and longer aquarium and real estate is at a premium in an apt.


----------



## swoof

JGall75 said:


> I have recently came back to TPT and have been reading up. I really like the footprint of the these 12 gallon long tanks and am kicking the idea around of purchasing one. It seems everyone is using the Mr Aqua tanks does anybody else manufacture a tank this size? Up Aqua, ADA, PicO?


Mr Aqua is the only company making the book case tanks like this. GLA used to have a 12 long of their own, but since they no longer make this tank, this is the only one.


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE

swoof said:


> Mr Aqua is the only company making the book case tanks like this. GLA used to have a 12 long of their own, but since they no longer make this tank, this is the only one.


We made it for them.


----------



## swoof

SevenportsJohn said:


> We made it for them.


I figured, but seeing as they labeled it as a GLA tank


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE

swoof said:


> I figured, but seeing as they labeled it as a GLA tank


Stickers are a funny thing :icon_lol:


----------



## AquaAurora

*THEY'RE IN STOCK*! All the back ordered (pre-paid) ones should be prepped and shipped today (according to marine depot customer service).
Very excited to finally get the tank (will have been a nearly 2 month wait)!


----------



## jbig

AquaAurora said:


> *THEY'RE IN STOCK*! All the back ordered (pre-paid) ones should be prepped and shipped today (according to marine depot customer service).
> Very excited to finally get the tank (will have been a nearly 2 month wait)!


yep! mine went out yesterday! :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

I'm gonna expect a lot of new members soon!


----------



## Aww

*Waterchange + Trim day.*
Spot the hiding ram!


----------



## AquaAurora

Aww said:


> *Waterchange + Trim day.*
> Spot the hiding ram!


just under and to the right of the tallest rock, behind and between the two closest "bushes" of 'moss'


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Aww said:


> *Waterchange + Trim day.*
> Spot the hiding ram!


This shot looks lovely!


----------



## AquaAurora

*ITS HERE!!!!*
Get to shuffle stuff around and make room for setting up the tank. EEEEEE SO EXCITED!


----------



## ashfaqe

Just got mine today! I've been following this thread for weeks and have been getting more and more excited with each post. That's a Current USA Satellite Freshwater LED Plus if you couldn't tell. 

I plan on using Amazonia Powder type and Ohko (Dragon) stone. Does anyone have an idea of how many pounds of stone I need for a fairly layered and prominent hardscape? 

Also, current plant plan is HC foreground, Staurogyne repens accents, and DHG background. Open to suggestions, but I'd like to keep it to 2-3 species. 

Looking forward to progress pics! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilipS

Pounds of stone? 

Varies with each rock type. I think I have 25 pounds of Dragon rock. I don't remember.

I spent an hour hard scaping my tank in the ADA store with many different stones before I bought the dragon. It's what I originally wanted and there were just 3 stones and nothing else looked like they should be in that tank.

Other clients took turns positioning the rocks. Haha.


----------



## Neatfish

Still want one of these tanks.


----------



## ashfaqe

Ah, I wish I had the option to check out stones in the ADA store. 25lbs sounds like a lot. I was thinking around 10lbs. I'll spend some time staring at the empty tank to see if I can envision what I want it to look like. 

I added the club image to my signature I think. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=168088


----------



## PhilipS

Well when you buy an entire ADA setup to put in the tank the dealer should let you hang out, drink coffee, and read magazines.

Don't make the mistake of buying a co2 system without the North American threads. Get a regulator/ solenoid with a CGA320 rating. I got a GLC V2 and the biggest tank I can do is a 24oz paintball bottle. It'll still last 9 months. The GLC V3 and a 5lb. Bottle is the right way to go. ADA Archeae regulator, 5lb bottle and GLC inline diffuser is my new system.


----------



## Nikonian

Still waiting for the low iron to come in.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

AquaAurora said:


> *ITS HERE!!!!*
> Get to shuffle stuff around and make room for setting up the tank. EEEEEE SO EXCITED!


Share with us your setup!!!!


----------



## AquaAurora

MsNemoShrimp said:


> Share with us your setup!!!!


*game show host voice* "*Whats behind.. curtain #1?!*"

Yes I know, not at all glamorous for a 12g..
Technically its my husbands setup but I'm helping and it will be between our desks so we both get to enjoy it ^^
Why the curtain cover? Have a partially cycled canister filter (pure ammonia method) that was on my 7g cube (under curtain #2) and don't want an algae explosion that I have to scrape clean or nuke before anything else goes in. Going to add plants and hardscpae once cycled and fish are ready to be ordered (so everything comes together fairly quick). Currently it has an ehiem 2211 canister filter and 50watt ehiem jagar heater under there.
I'll put in new post(s) when its more truly setup, promise
.
.
Actually just did a water test (typed up the above while waiting 5 mins for the colors to change), put in enough ammonia to bring reading up to 3ppm yesterday.. its reading 0.5ppm now so not bad ^^ Going to add more and keep cycling it


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

No one with a LOW IRON yet???!!!


----------



## Nikonian

MsNemoShrimp said:


> No one with a LOW IRON yet???!!!


Still waiting for shipment to come in I guess. I placed my order as soon as I saw marine depot have it on their site.

Just looked at their site and it went from 2-3 business days all week to 2-3 weeks now lol


----------



## fackxyouz

I'm doing the DSM on my 12 gallon long. All I have is HC, do you think the satellite+ saran wrapped is enough? Or should i use my 78w T5 12k light? Also how long did you leave the light on per day when you started your DSM? Thanks guys!! I'll be posting a journal soon!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Nikonian said:


> Still waiting for shipment to come in I guess. I placed my order as soon as I saw marine depot have it on their site.
> 
> Just looked at their site and it went from 2-3 business days all week to 2-3 weeks now lol


You got the low-iron?


----------



## swoof

MsNemoShrimp said:


> You got the low-iron?


Think they ordered it, but waiting for MD to have it shipped out.


----------



## NanoDave

Just did a little plant rescape on my 12L:


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

NanoDave said:


> Just did a little plant rescape on my 12L:


The way you designed your tank makes it look so big!


----------



## PhilipS

I like it.

Scaping like that makes them look bigger and theres still plenty of racing space for displaying males.

My male LF WC's flash and race often.


----------



## Nikonian

MsNemoShrimp said:


> You got the low-iron?


Yeah, I ordered the reg one with them over the phone months back. MD cancelled my order after they realized that they don't have it in stock and promised to let me know when it's in stock again......no hear back still lol

I preordered the low iron and play the waiting game again. At least they haven't cancel my order yet. This club sure is hard to get in ;p lol


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Nikonian said:


> Yeah, I ordered the reg one with them over the phone months back. MD cancelled my order after they realized that they don't have it in stock and promised to let me know when it's in stock again......no hear back still lol
> 
> I preordered the low iron and play the waiting game again. At least they haven't cancel my order yet. This club sure is hard to get in ;p lol


Lol. You value what you can't easily get more right? :hihi: We are working on developing a sticker/vinyl for our members so worth the wait everyone!


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE

Nikonian said:


> Yeah, I ordered the reg one with them over the phone months back. MD cancelled my order after they realized that they don't have it in stock and promised to let me know when it's in stock again......no hear back still lol
> 
> I preordered the low iron and play the waiting game again. At least they haven't cancel my order yet. This club sure is hard to get in ;p lol


Well they have the regular 12 gallon longs in. The 12 gallon Low Iron should be here late this month!!!!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

SevenportsJohn said:


> Well they have the regular 12 gallon longs in. The 12 gallon Low Iron should be here late this month!!!!


Members waiting for their low irons John...Lol


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE

MsNemoShrimp said:


> Members waiting for their low irons John...Lol



Ikr? Sorry wish I could control that. Come this summer availability will increase as we increase the size of our warehouse and we can keep more inventory.


----------



## Nikonian

MsNemoShrimp said:


> Lol. You value what you can't easily get more right? :hihi: We are working on developing a sticker/vinyl for our members so worth the wait everyone!


Lol that's an understatement. I think I'll keep the tank bubble wrapped so it won't loose value. Hahaha

Club sticker for the tank will be nice count me in.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Nikonian said:


> Lol that's an understatement. I think I'll keep the tank bubble wrapped so it won't loose value. Hahaha
> 
> Club sticker for the tank will be nice count me in.


Yeah you should. Keep it sealed. One day prices will go up!


----------



## yellabelly

*Dear Santa, Easter bunny, tooth fairy...*

I cannot find one locally and its driving me nuts. Ive contemplated building a "like" version but anxiety of the build has driven me to a halt. 

Lucky people!


----------



## swoof

yellabelly said:


> I cannot find one locally and its driving me nuts. Ive contemplated building a "like" version but anxiety of the build has driven me to a halt.
> 
> Lucky people!


Send a PM to SevenportsJohn, he'll be able to tell you the closest store if you don't want to order from Marine Depot.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

yellabelly said:


> I cannot find one locally and its driving me nuts. Ive contemplated building a "like" version but anxiety of the build has driven me to a halt.
> 
> Lucky people!


Amazon usually carries them


----------



## AquaAurora

Very excited to say: cover is off the tank and plants and fish are in! Sorry no photos for first 12+ hours, keeping tank lights off for reduce stress, but EEEEEE happy happy!

3 dwarf (aka marble or pea) puffers arrived today and were added to a tank of blyxa j. and mini micro sword after a long acclimation. I added live black worms and MTS to the tank before the puffers went in, they haven't even been in the water for 5 minutes and are already hunting, this is a great sign! They are so damn tiny and cute!!

My husband has urethane dipped some lovely rocks that sent our water's already high GH off the charts so they can be inert and pretty. They are going through a 3-5 week drying period then a water test before entering the tank. I am also going to get some of blyxa j.'s big brother: blyxa a. and some italian val to get a few higher grasses in the tank for more line of sight break up. So tanks not "done" yet but its getting there ^^

Will post photos tomorrow when lights are on!





MsNemoShrimp said:


> Amazon usually carries them


I have never spotted 12g longs on amazon, where have you seen them (not arguing just asking as I am curious)? I see they sell high priced small ones 18" and 12" long with filter and light, but not the 36"


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

For inspiration


----------



## AGUILAR3

Is there a side by side comparison of the reg and low iron tanks? I was at a club members house last night and he had a brand new 12L(non low iron) for $110. Said he decided to go with a 12" cube so he was thinking of letting it go.


----------



## PhilipS

You can see the difference between regular aquarium glass and star fire at the glasscages site.

The difference is more obvious with larger tanks because the glass is thicker.

Get one you'll enjoy this tank.


----------



## DGarone

Hey guys, quick question for those using a Current USA Satellite Freshwater LED Plus Light for their 12 gal. Do you have the 24-36 inch version or the 36 to 48 inch version?


----------



## bigd603

DGarone said:


> Hey guys, quick question for those using a Current USA Satellite Freshwater LED Plus Light for their 12 gal. Do you have the 24-36 inch version or the 36 to 48 inch version?


The 36-48 inch version fits perfectly across the entire length of the tank. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DGarone

Thanks! Do you have yours directly on the rim of the tank? And if so, do you have it at full power/brightness?


----------



## bigd603

I just got mine about a week ago, and I've been trying to figure out how I like the lights. It is currently sitting right on the rim, and I have the whites and reds all the way up. All other colors off. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAurora




----------



## Timzava

Great looking tank! About how much substrate did you use? I need to figure out how much I will need to order.



MsNemoShrimp said:


> For inspiration


----------



## Nikonian

Timzava said:


> Great looking tank! About how much substrate did you use? I need to figure out how much I will need to order.



That would be the work of James Findley in the UK

http://youtu.be/7ZpNDYYXi2Y


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Nikonian said:


> That would be the work of James Findley in the UK
> 
> http://youtu.be/7ZpNDYYXi2Y


Thank you for sharing the video. Tried to find that 

Yes, a great inspiration for all of us to learn from how a long and shallow tank can be well decorated


----------



## swoof

MsNemoShrimp said:


> For inspiration


The only problem is this is the discontinued 120F tank


----------



## Ecas32

I am thinking about getting a 12L and carpeting with HC. My question is if anybody can input as to if the Current freshwater Satellite LED+ provides enough light for this since these tanks are so shallow? The light would be resting on the rim of the aquarium.


----------



## samwoo2go

Ecas32 said:


> I am thinking about getting a 12L and carpeting with HC. My question is if anybody can input as to if the Current freshwater Satellite LED+ provides enough light for this since these tanks are so shallow? The light would be resting on the rim of the aquarium.


Yes. I had the same set up as you described. Just make sure you set the light at full spectrum.


----------



## tylergvolk

Ecas32 said:


> I am thinking about getting a 12L and carpeting with HC. My question is if anybody can input as to if the Current freshwater Satellite LED+ provides enough light for this since these tanks are so shallow? The light would be resting on the rim of the aquarium.


Yes. In fact, if you have algae issues and need to turn the light intensity down this fixture allows you to do so. The fixture is very well suited for this tank.


----------



## AKEP0711

Where can one a tank ADA or mr.aqua?? Marinedepot is out of stock. Please help!!


----------



## Nikonian

AKEP0711 said:


> Where can one a tank ADA or mr.aqua?? Marinedepot is out of stock. Please help!!


Wow out again? That didn't take long.


----------



## AKEP0711

Yep, up to 2 weeks, I can't wait that long


----------



## Nikonian

AKEP0711 said:


> Yep, up to 2 weeks, I can't wait that long


I waited for months for the regular 12g long. I gave up on it when I saw there will be a low iron version. Still waiting for stock to come in. Lol. A couple of weeks will pass by fast. Hang in there.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Nikonian said:


> I waited for months for the regular 12g long. I gave up on it when I saw there will be a low iron version. Still waiting for stock to come in. Lol. A couple of weeks will pass by fast. Hang in there.


Months? Wow. I remembered before this club started it was only a week at most. That was between paying for it and get it in the mail


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

tylergvolk said:


> Yes. In fact, if you have algae issues and need to turn the light intensity down this fixture allows you to do so. The fixture is very well suited for this tank.


Being able to control the intensity makes it a big winner in the race. Tempted to try one in a low-iron


----------



## Bercey

Hey guys, I figured I'd finally add my 12g to the thread and officially become a member of the club! 

This is the 2nd 'scape for the tank. Spent some time in the hospital late last year and my parents, though they put up a valiant effort, couldn't keep up with the CO2 and EI dosing. \
Having just graduated from university, I finally had the time to completely redo the tank from scratch.

Specs:
- Mr. Aqua 12g Long
- Eheim Classic 250 (6" above surface with DIY spraybar)
- Finnex Fugeray - 36"
- Paintball CO2

The former house of my neon rainbows has become a shrimp haven containing:
- 52 carbon rilis
- 4 nerite snails
- 5 otto cats
- 2 CRS (soon to be more, once my shipment arrives).

Flora:
- Alternanthera Reineckii - Mini
- Rotala Indica
- Rotala Macrandra
- Sunset Hygro
- Pogostemon Helferi ('Downoi')
 - Staurogyne Repens
- Marimo Moss Balls (a few)
- Crypt Wendti Bronze
- Crypt Parva
- Crypt Lucens
- Crypt Wendtii Tropica
- Crypt Wendtii Mi Oya
- Chain Sword
- Nymphaea lotus ('Red Tiger Lotus' - 3 bulbs, each a tiny plant just starting to grow)

Enough of my jabbering, here are some pictures!

Top Shot:









I couldn't attach a piece of slate to weigh down the driftwood, so fishing sinkers are doing the job:









Berried carbon rilli:









FTS - the tank was only planted 4 days ago, so its going to look pretty barren until I start to see some growth (disregard the massive almond leaf):


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Bercey said:


> Hey guys, I figured I'd finally add my 12g to the thread and officially become a member of the club!
> 
> This is the 2nd 'scape for the tank. Spent some time in the hospital late last year and my parents, though they put up a valiant effort, couldn't keep up with the CO2 and EI dosing. \
> Having just graduated from university, I finally had the time to completely redo the tank from scratch.
> 
> Specs:
> - Mr. Aqua 12g Long
> - Eheim Classic 250 (6" above surface with DIY spraybar)
> - Finnex Fugeray - 36"
> - Paintball CO2
> 
> The former house of my neon rainbows has become a shrimp haven containing:
> - 52 carbon rilis
> - 4 nerite snails
> - 5 otto cats
> - 2 CRS (soon to be more, once my shipment arrives).
> 
> Flora:
> - Alternanthera Reineckii - Mini
> - Rotala Indica
> - Rotala Macrandra
> - Sunset Hygro
> - Pogostemon Helferi ('Downoi')
> - Staurogyne Repens
> - Marimo Moss Balls (a few)
> - Crypt Wendti Bronze
> - Crypt Parva
> - Crypt Lucens
> - Crypt Wendtii Tropica
> - Crypt Wendtii Mi Oya
> - Chain Sword
> - Nymphaea lotus ('Red Tiger Lotus' - 3 bulbs, each a tiny plant just starting to grow)
> 
> Enough of my jabbering, here are some pictures!
> 
> Top Shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't attach a piece of slate to weigh down the driftwood, so fishing sinkers are doing the job:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berried carbon rilli:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTS - the tank was only planted 4 days ago, so its going to look pretty barren until I start to see some growth (disregard the massive almond leaf):


Love it! How high do you have the light about the tank?  It looks light it MIGHT be too high and producing very low light since Fugeray is a little bit on the low end


----------



## Bercey

MsNemoShrimp said:


> Love it! How high do you have the light about the tank?  It looks light it MIGHT be too high and producing very low light since Fugeray is a little bit on the low end



It was 6" above the surface of the water.

A Sat+ I had ordered just arrived today so I moved the Finnex and now the Sat+ is resting right on the tank 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Bercey said:


> It was 6" above the surface of the water.
> 
> A Sat+ I had ordered just arrived today so I moved the Finnex and now the Sat+ is resting right on the tank
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Oh wow. How do you like the Sat+ with this tank?


----------



## Bercey

MsNemoShrimp said:


> Oh wow. How do you like the Sat+ with this tank?


I'm not sure about the growth yet as I've only had the light for a few days. So far I love the different features of the light and I enjoy playing around with the settings. 

I've seen a lot of pearling since I've changed the light (I don't know if I had pearling with the Finnex - I never really paid much attention, to be perfectly honest). Though, I did mess around with my CO2, so maybe its a combination of the two.

Everything seems pretty happy and healthy, so I'm liking it so far.


----------



## vanz

I'll be joining this club soon can't wait! By the way, seven ports mentioned a sticker contest and linking to this thread for more info but I don't see anything about it. Is it over?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Bercey said:


> I'm not sure about the growth yet as I've only had the light for a few days. So far I love the different features of the light and I enjoy playing around with the settings.
> 
> I've seen a lot of pearling since I've changed the light (I don't know if I had pearling with the Finnex - I never really paid much attention, to be perfectly honest). Though, I did mess around with my CO2, so maybe its a combination of the two.
> 
> Everything seems pretty happy and healthy, so I'm liking it so far.


I saw videos of this light before. It's so unique how they can do storm, rain, so pretty!


----------



## swoof

well from a post on Facebook on the Mr. Aqua page "shipment update: we are schedule to received the low iron shipment in about 2 weeks. the MA-730li (serene ultra), MA-720li (luminous ultra), MA-821 (passion ultra) and MA-835 (radiant ultra) are in the shipment. If you are interested, please have your retailers contact us. thank you"

The "serene ultra" is the 12L low iron. They have interesting names for all the tanks.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Can't wait to see a layout of the MA-730li "Serene ultra"!


----------



## meowschwitz

New scape.


----------



## samwoo2go

meowschwitz said:


> New scape.


That's knarly man!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

meowschwitz said:


> New scape.


This is so wild looking. Love it!


----------



## jbig

My most recent tank shot. Has been set up for about a month now










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## talontsiawd

I may have an opportunity to borrow one of these tanks for some period of time to see if I like it. I have been following this thread forever but may have missed this.

Is anyone using LED strips on this tank? I already have an RGB LED strip light, I was thinking of adding 2 white. Would that be enough light for this tank? I will not be running CO2, unless I upgrade my regulator on my 60P. I don't mind dosing Excel daily, my filtration will be an Eheim Ecco 2234, and I will likely use Flourite Black Sand as my substrate.

I am planning to do a DHG Belem foreground at the moment but I have grown HC successfully without CO2 as well. I don't want to go to low on the light for that reason but even my 6 gallon is pretty tall compared to this tank so I don't even know where to start on lower end lighting.


----------



## PhilipS

Talon:

You have already taken mental ownership of the tank and are willing to dump money setting it up properly. Keep it.

I use CO2 and a 36" Fluval plant led strip light on mine dimmed 30% to get 70 PAR on the floor. I grow virtually anything that can handle bright lights.


----------



## talontsiawd

webskipper said:


> Talon:
> 
> You have already taken mental ownership of the tank and are willing to dump money setting it up properly. Keep it.
> 
> I use CO2 and a 36" Fluval plant led strip light on mine dimmed 30% to get 70 PAR on the floor. I grow virtually anything that can handle bright lights.


I don't want to really get to deep into the ownership part as he is not only a trusted member of the board, he's also a very trusted friend of mine who has given me a lot, from tanks, to plants to amazing advice, I am not concerned in that department. I likely could take the whole setup but I am not sure I want to keep it long term myself at this point. Anyway, I just don't want anyone to make an issue of this, I would rather have it on my desk than in his garage, it's amongst friends, etc.

If I am looking at the correct fixture, that's 36 watts at 30% and I likely want have of that. Wow, that may be nothing. My biggest concern about the lighting is actually getting low enough.


----------



## PhilipS

I used a $15 current USA dimmer (amazon).

There LEDs lights with dimmers but I liked the spectrum and look of the fixture and the fact that I can use it with a deeper tank in the future.


----------



## PhilipS

I used a $15 current USA dimmer (amazon) and a single ramp timer.

There LEDs lights with dimmers but I liked the spectrum and look of the fixture and the fact that I can use it with a deeper tank in the future.


----------



## AquaAurora

meowschwitz said:


> New scape.


*drools over old weathered driftwood mass* Where did you get all that?


----------



## meowschwitz

AquaAurora said:


> *drools over old weathered driftwood mass* Where did you get all that?


I've been stockingpiling them for over a year now in preparation for this hardscape, but I believe I got them all from plantbrain (Tom Barr).


----------



## Nikonian

Finally received the 12g low iron tank. Now don't have time to even open the package lol


----------



## Bercey

Bercey said:


> FTS:


Just thought I'd post an update to my tank. It's been planted for just over a month and the plants have really taken off. I'm really liking the Current Sat+ on this tank. No issues with algae other than some BBA - still gotta get my CO2 in check.


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE

The 12 gallon low iron tanks are going to be available again, we just got another shipment of them in today.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Nikonian said:


> Finally received the 12g low iron tank. Now don't have time to even open the package lol


Can't wait to have your share your setup with us!


----------



## julianmuerto

Has anyone tried using the Spin lily pipes with this aquarium? I impulsively bought a set and I'm trying to figure out how it effective it is. I have the outflow centered, but I'm wondering if that's the best place for it.


----------



## talontsiawd

julianmuerto said:


> Has anyone tried using the Spin lily pipes with this aquarium? I impulsively bought a set and I'm trying to figure out how it effective it is. I have the outflow centered, but I'm wondering if that's the best place for it.


I don't have one of these but I am not sure the spin is the best choice here. One reason it may be good is the lack of height but it basically directs thing forward, to my knowledge. That could be problematic in a tank so long, two on each side may be nice. Sorry, not a great answer as I really don't know, I would want the most flow side to side, it's hard enough on a 20 long.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

talontsiawd said:


> I don't have one of these but I am not sure the spin is the best choice here. One reason it may be good is the lack of height but it basically directs thing forward, to my knowledge. That could be problematic in a tank so long, two on each side may be nice. Sorry, not a great answer as I really don't know, I would want the most flow side to side, it's hard enough on a 20 long.


Thanks for sharing this. The spin looks nice but I guess not useful


----------



## Rookiiwoo

*Mr.Aqua 12 Gallon Set-Up Questions. First 'real' aquarium.*

Hello There!
I have just ordered a Low-Iron 12 Gal, upgrading from my Fluval Edge 6 gal. I always wanted a tank this long but not too big and it exists, WOO!

Now, I would say this will be my first, 'real' aquarium. As the setup I will have to decide instead of everything coming with the Fluval Edge.

The Fluval Edge was planted and had cherry red shrimp but did not fair well, neither did the shrimp with the inadequate lighting and whatnot. So, this time I want to make sure things are right, so I have questions. I've looked at every listed 12G post but there are a lot of 'Why this?' questions.

_"You know nothing Jon Snow..."_

I plan on this tank being a 'to scale' aquascape, with a tree made of some sort of wood and 'HC' as its leaves, as well as using 'HC' as a bottom covering plant. As for other plants, haven't gotten that far yet. 

*Tree Example:*










I would also like to use 'Seiryu Stones' for the mountain outcrops. I do not have a layout made out yet.

Onto the technical stuff...

*Filtration:*
Over and over I see people using the '*Eheim Classic External Canister Filter 2213*'. Why does everyone choose this filter? And what are some alternatives? I have never used an external canister filter before, however I see the pipes that go into the tank are green. I would like to replace these with clear glass. Alternatively, on this subject, I've often seen people using 'Lily pipes'. What are the benefits to these/why are they used? I do NOT want to drill any holes into this tank. 
_
*Spraybars for flow or....?*_












*Substrate:*
A long while ago I bought *Amazonia* substrate from the states and it was hell in customs getting it into Canada. I'm looking for a similar (as dark as possible) substrate that I can get in Canada or to Canada relatively cheap. Suggestions?

*Lighting:*
I really REALLY like the look of the '*Current** Satellite Freshwater LED+*' bar. Will this be adequate enough to grow 'HC'? The tank is also located right in front of a window. 

Other:



If I have a wood branch sticking out of the water, will the shrimp climb it and uh...you know, forget to come down or something and die?


Can I put a beta fish with red cherries?


I want to get some Indonesian Fire Reds (cherries). Does anyone sell/ship to Canada on here? What is the general price range for them? $__$


Where can I find some nice aquascape wood online that resemble tree trunks?


Thank you for anyone who takes the time to answer any of my tedious questions. While I do look on forums and use good ol'Google, I find it hard to get answers that directly relate to my questions sometimes. And I'd like to get advice from all the experts here on their first hand accounts :3


----------



## swoof

just a few answers, Betta with cherries is a question of if you want to feed the betta or keep the shirmp (the betta will chow as many shrimp in short time as possible). HC trees are possible but can be difficult. Lily pipes are glass pipes/acrylic pipes used to replace the green pieces. There are several breeders of shrimp in Canada (maybe post a looking for thread on the Canadian section). Look for Manzanita wood online, one of the many types used for wood in tanks.


----------



## Rookiiwoo

I'd really like to use Manzanita wood but I'm actually having trouble finding a piece I like to Canada that isn't outrageously expensive.


----------



## ChemGuyEthan

I wanna join the club!

Here's the tank I set up this weekend!

Please check out my build thread in my signature. Can it be added to the list on the first page?


----------



## ChemGuyEthan

Rookiiwoo said:


> Hello There!
> I have just ordered a Low-Iron 12 Gal, upgrading from my Fluval Edge 6 gal. I always wanted a tank this long but not too big and it exists, WOO!
> 
> Now, I would say this will be my first, 'real' aquarium. As the setup I will have to decide instead of everything coming with the Fluval Edge.
> 
> The Fluval Edge was planted and had cherry red shrimp but did not fair well, neither did the shrimp with the inadequate lighting and whatnot. So, this time I want to make sure things are right, so I have questions. I've looked at every listed 12G post but there are a lot of 'Why this?' questions.
> 
> _"You know nothing Jon Snow..."_
> 
> I plan on this tank being a 'to scale' aquascape, with a tree made of some sort of wood and 'HC' as its leaves, as well as using 'HC' as a bottom covering plant. As for other plants, haven't gotten that far yet.
> 
> *Tree Example:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would also like to use 'Seiryu Stones' for the mountain outcrops. I do not have a layout made out yet.
> 
> Onto the technical stuff...
> 
> *Filtration:*
> Over and over I see people using the '*Eheim Classic External Canister Filter 2213*'. Why does everyone choose this filter? And what are some alternatives? I have never used an external canister filter before, however I see the pipes that go into the tank are green. I would like to replace these with clear glass. Alternatively, on this subject, I've often seen people using 'Lily pipes'. What are the benefits to these/why are they used? I do NOT want to drill any holes into this tank.
> _
> *Spraybars for flow or....?*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Substrate:*
> A long while ago I bought *Amazonia* substrate from the states and it was hell in customs getting it into Canada. I'm looking for a similar (as dark as possible) substrate that I can get in Canada or to Canada relatively cheap. Suggestions?
> 
> *Lighting:*
> I really REALLY like the look of the '*Current** Satellite Freshwater LED+*' bar. Will this be adequate enough to grow 'HC'? The tank is also located right in front of a window.
> 
> Other:
> 
> 
> 
> If I have a wood branch sticking out of the water, will the shrimp climb it and uh...you know, forget to come down or something and die?
> 
> 
> Can I put a beta fish with red cherries?
> 
> 
> I want to get some Indonesian Fire Reds (cherries). Does anyone sell/ship to Canada on here? What is the general price range for them? $__$
> 
> 
> Where can I find some nice aquascape wood online that resemble tree trunks?
> 
> 
> Thank you for anyone who takes the time to answer any of my tedious questions. While I do look on forums and use good ol'Google, I find it hard to get answers that directly relate to my questions sometimes. And I'd like to get advice from all the experts here on their first hand accounts :3


Good luck with the "to scale" setup. I understand that it can be quite challenging. Plant choice is crucial, so do lots of research to understand how the plants will grow in so you're not having to hack them back every week to keep it looking nice. As far as the HC on the trees and ground, I think it might be good to see a different texture of plant on the tree compared to the ground. Probably some sort of moss. I'm looking to do a tree in my 25L setup soon and have ordered some xmas moss, though I am not having a hard time finding some wood around here... maybe check the 'bay for wood?

The 2213 is just a solid filter. Simple design, easy to hook up, awful bright green colored connections, haha. Alternatives I've had success with are the api filstar series. A little more expensive, but I like them a lot too. Either would be a fine choice. Lily pipes are mostly for aesthetics. The clear glass doesn't distract from the layout like those green pipes do. Supposedly the outflow is good for aeration at night when you're running CO2 with shrimp. I ordered some pipes for my setup so hopefully they work out well.

Oh, and the Sat+ I feel was literally made for this tank. It will be more than enough for HC, as I understand, given the shallow tank. I'll let you know as I just started my tank with some to get a carpet.


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE

ChemGuyEthan said:


> I wanna join the club!
> 
> Here's the tank I set up this weekend!
> 
> Please check out my build thread in my signature. Can it be added to the list on the first page?


That should turn out nicely. roud:


----------



## Rookiiwoo

ChemGuyEthan said:


> Good luck with the "to scale" setup. I understand that it can be quite challenging. Plant choice is crucial, so do lots of research to understand how the plants will grow in so you're not having to hack them back every week to keep it looking nice. As far as the HC on the trees and ground, I think it might be good to see a different texture of plant on the tree compared to the ground. Probably some sort of moss. I'm looking to do a tree in my 25L setup soon and have ordered some xmas moss, though I am not having a hard time finding some wood around here... maybe check the 'bay for wood?
> 
> The 2213 is just a solid filter. Simple design, easy to hook up, awful bright green colored connections, haha. Alternatives I've had success with are the api filstar series. A little more expensive, but I like them a lot too. Either would be a fine choice. Lily pipes are mostly for aesthetics. The clear glass doesn't distract from the layout like those green pipes do. Supposedly the outflow is good for aeration at night when you're running CO2 with shrimp. I ordered some pipes for my setup so hopefully they work out well.
> 
> Oh, and the Sat+ I feel was literally made for this tank. It will be more than enough for HC, as I understand, given the shallow tank. I'll let you know as I just started my tank with some to get a carpet.


Thanks! That's some useful info  I was totally not digging those green pipes XD 

If I do get lily pipes, what size should I be getting for the 12g?


----------



## ChemGuyEthan

SevenportsJohn said:


> That should turn out nicely. roud:


Thank you, sir! I await in eager anticipation for the carpet to be installed...nature takes a lot longer than the flooring company... :hihi:



Rookiiwoo said:


> Thanks! That's some useful info  I was totally not digging those green pipes XD
> 
> If I do get lily pipes, what size should I be getting for the 12g?


Umm...depends on your filter I suppose. You want to make sure you match the lily pipe diameter with the filter hose diameter. The eheim classics are 12/16 mm (inner/outer diameter) while the api filstars are 16/22mm. Otherwise the style is up to you, though as was discussed somewhere back in this thread, the "spin" style would not be suited as I think it has too little flow. The normal lily shape should be fine though.


----------



## mpooyan83

I have had a Betta with a buncha cherries for quite a while, and no he does not eat any of them. Bettas are all pretty unique. Some will attack and eat shrimp, others will not. only way to find out is to try it (i tried with ghost shrimp, since they are 30cents each).


----------



## Rookiiwoo

ChemGuyEthan said:


> Thank you, sir! I await in eager anticipation for the carpet to be installed...nature takes a lot longer than the flooring company... :hihi:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm...depends on your filter I suppose. You want to make sure you match the lily pipe diameter with the filter hose diameter. The eheim classics are 12/16 mm (inner/outer diameter) while the api filstars are 16/22mm. Otherwise the style is up to you, though as was discussed somewhere back in this thread, the "spin" style would not be suited as I think it has too little flow. The normal lily shape should be fine though.



Oh man I'm scared I'm going to buy the wrong sized pipes XD


----------



## ChemGuyEthan

Rookiiwoo said:


> Oh man I'm scared I'm going to buy the wrong sized pipes XD


Well they only come in three different diameters. 

10mm: for tiny filters like the ZooMed 501 (I think)
13mm: for medium filters like the eheim 2211, 2213, 2215 (tube size 12mm/16mm)
17mm: for larger filters like the api filstar xp series (tube size 16mm/22mm)

Don't be too scared, you've got a 1/3 chance of randomly picking the right one without trying, haha. So a little research into filter tube size and you'll be fine.


----------



## kilfrg7864

Hi all! was thinking about getting one of these awesome tanks but i really want to house 2 GBRs, was wondering since its an extremely long tank would it be okay to do so since the larger tank size recommendation is usually due to territory issues?


----------



## bigd603

I've got a mated pair, and they're doing great. They are territorial, so you just need to make sure that they are the only territorial fish in the tank. I have 6 CPDs and 6 tetras, and they have no issues at all with the GBRs.


----------



## kilfrg7864

bigd603 said:


> I've got a mated pair, and they're doing great. They are territorial, so you just need to make sure that they are the only territorial fish in the tank. I have 6 CPDs and 6 tetras, and they have no issues at all with the GBRs.


Oh WOW! all in the 12? does it look over cluttered with that many fish? I would totally love a pair of GBR and like 10 or so tetras


----------



## bigd603

I don't think so. The tetras hide a lot. They're really boring honestly. The CPDs are great though, very active and curious.


----------



## kilfrg7864

bigd603 said:


> I don't think so. The tetras hide a lot. They're really boring honestly. The CPDs are great though, very active and curious.


Awesome! Id love to see any pictures of your tank if you have any!


----------



## Rookiiwoo

ChemGuyEthan said:


> Well they only come in three different diameters.
> 
> 10mm: for tiny filters like the ZooMed 501 (I think)
> 13mm: for medium filters like the eheim 2211, 2213, 2215 (tube size 12mm/16mm)
> 17mm: for larger filters like the api filstar xp series (tube size 16mm/22mm)
> 
> Don't be too scared, you've got a 1/3 chance of randomly picking the right one without trying, haha. So a little research into filter tube size and you'll be fine.


hahaha thanks! Only a 1/3 chance!  Well I'm looking for some pipes now but they are outrageously expensive unless I go with knockoffs from ebay/amazon from Hong Kong. Any cheap recommendations?


----------



## ChemGuyEthan

Rookiiwoo said:


> hahaha thanks! Only a 1/3 chance!  Well I'm looking for some pipes now but they are outrageously expensive unless I go with knockoffs from ebay/amazon from Hong Kong. Any cheap recommendations?


I bought some off Chronados on here, he has an add up from last month still in the for sale section. You could look into what he's got left (search "VIV" in the for sale thread and go from there). The pipes are definitely high quality and he's got some good prices. The 13mm fit my eheim 2213 very nicely.


----------



## swoof

ChemGuyEthan said:


> Well they only come in three different diameters.
> 
> 10mm: for tiny filters like the ZooMed 501 (I think)
> 13mm: for medium filters like the eheim 2211, 2213, 2215 (tube size 12mm/16mm)
> 17mm: for larger filters like the api filstar xp series (tube size 16mm/22mm)
> 
> Don't be too scared, you've got a 1/3 chance of randomly picking the right one without trying, haha. So a little research into filter tube size and you'll be fine.


Actually for the 2211 you need one 9/10mm and one 13mm. The intake is 13 mm while the return is 9mm.


----------



## ChemGuyEthan

swoof said:


> Actually for the 2211 you need one 9/10mm and one 13mm. The intake is 13 mm while the return is 9mm.


Well that's annoying... :confused1:

Thank you for correcting me.


----------



## pewpewkittah

Hello all!

Ive fallen in love with the 12 long after seeing everyone's beautiful tanks and i am excited to say I'll be setting one up as soon as I get moved into my new house! Checking marine depot it looks like they are back in stock! 

Only question I had was should I order it now (another tank to move...) Or wait till I finish moving in 3-4 weeks? I don't want it to be out of stock for weeks when I actually want to set it up. 

Thanks and I'm looking forward to joining the club!


----------



## Rookiiwoo

What size lily pipes for the Eheim 2213?


----------



## Rockadoodle

I have joined the club! 2213 will be up and running next week and the tank should be planted! Just need to add powder type ada and raise the e series a little for spread! Thoughts?


----------



## kilfrg7864

here's a quick preview on whats to come ^^

A question for you all though, any recommendations on canister filters for this size tank? I currently have an eheim ecco 2232 but I'm not sure that will be enough flow to reach both sides of the tank. I was thinking of one of those sunsun 302 filters but would the flow be too strong?


----------



## AquaAurora

I put a eheim 2211 on one of these tanks, it has Italian val growing and trailing the surface which breaks up the ripples of the outflow, but I get flow all the way to the other end of the tank and can see plants sways at the far end (spray bar cut short and put on left side wall) even with a foam pre-filter cover on the intake. If you are going for very strong current (like hillstream setups) then larger canisters or a power head will help achieve that. But I think you are fine with what you have or could even get a smaller canister.
Btw love that aged piece of wood.


----------



## bigd603

The eheim 2213 is also a very popular choice for these tanks. Many also make a custom spray bar to go across the back of the tank so the water flows towards the front.


----------



## Nikonian

pewpewkittah said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Ive fallen in love with the 12 long after seeing everyone's beautiful tanks and i am excited to say I'll be setting one up as soon as I get moved into my new house! Checking marine depot it looks like they are back in stock!
> 
> Only question I had was should I order it now (another tank to move...) Or wait till I finish moving in 3-4 weeks? I don't want it to be out of stock for weeks when I actually want to set it up.
> 
> Thanks and I'm looking forward to joining the club!


If you can order it now just do it before they run out again. It took me months to get one.


----------



## pewpewkittah

Nikonian said:


> If you can order it now just do it before they run out again. It took me months to get one.


From Marine Depot? I better go ahead and order it then, thanks!


----------



## PhilipS

Mine was cheaper buying locally. Plus I didn't want to deal with a shipping claim.


----------



## pewpewkittah

webskipper said:


> Mine was cheaper buying locally. Plus I didn't want to deal with a shipping claim.


Unfortunately I can't find any places locally that have this tank .


----------



## PhilipS

My ADA dealer keeps 2 12G regulars in stock. Otherwise its a week to order.

Stocking a low iron is rare at this point.

Call a few pet stores that are MrAqua (seven ports) dealers and get prices. Let them call their reps and call you back.


----------



## pewpewkittah

Thanks for the advice! I think I found one relatively close to me. 


webskipper said:


> My ADA dealer keeps 2 12G regulars in stock. Otherwise its a week to order.
> 
> Stocking a low iron is rare at this point.
> 
> Call a few pet stores that are MrAqua (seven ports) dealers and get prices. Let them call their reps and call you back.


----------



## kilfrg7864

Question for you all with satelliete +, what kind of dosing regimen are you all doing? Trying to figure it out how much people are dosing with a tank this shallow.


----------



## AquaAurora

I only have root tabs in the substrate, no liquid or dry fert dosing. Italian val and mini micro sword is loving it and growing everywhere.. the blyxa was not happy (most of it melted), but just planted new blyxa clippings from another low tech no-dose tank (with capped soil) to see if they'll grow here.


----------



## PhilipS

Regardless of lighting, many use online fertilizer calculators such as Rota.la

Some plug in 10 gallons others the full 12 gallon into the equation.

I calculate for 30ml because I'm adding top off water daily anyway.

Best way to dose is with a Graduated Dosing Bottle.

There may be some in the for sale section.


----------



## nonswimmer

*Stage one...*

I just have an empty tank so far, but there are lots of empty tank pictures around, so here is mine.


----------



## PhilipS

How about a pic of your rock or wood formations?


----------



## nonswimmer

webskipper said:


> How about a pic of your rock or wood formations?


I'll work on it, thanks.
Did built the shelf, though...


----------



## PhilipS

Is that shelf able to hold 120 pounds?

Wood has a habit of weakening as it gets wet.


----------



## nonswimmer

Sure, it's oak. Doesn't wet much and has a coat of polyurethane on it anyway. I am more concerned about the underlayment. The tank came with a foam matt and I am unsure if I should put it underneath it or not. The posts I read were not much help.


----------



## swoof

if that is the Mr. Aqua underlayment matt you should use it. it is better for rimless tanks as it takes up any uneveness in the surface of that wood that would lead to stress fractures later on.


----------



## somewhatshocked

nonswimmer: definitely use the mat. No question about it.


----------



## nonswimmer

swoof said:


> if that is the Mr. Aqua underlayment matt you should use it. it is better for rimless tanks as it takes up any uneveness in the surface of that wood that would lead to stress fractures later on.





somewhatshocked said:


> nonswimmer: definitely use the mat. No question about it.


Thanks. Yes, it is the Mr.Aqua mat. So underneath it goes!


----------



## PhilipS

Use the mat +1

It helps equalize the unevenness of the surface.

Yoga mat or the mat that some people drop weights on.

I used 1/16" styrene sheets (hobby shop) to shim the whole tank to near perfect. I had to sandwich the slippery styrene between the gym mat and common tool drawer liner so it wouldn't slide on the bar counter. 

The unevenness of a rimless aquarium is most apparent when you brim the water level.


----------



## water-kitties

I am a bit confused. My Mr.Aqua 12g that came in from marinedepot was damaged so I am getting a replacement. There was a bit of foam sent in the box under the tank but it seemed like a cheap slip of packing foam not like the mats I have received with my tanks from Truaqua which was more like a dense water proof foam like a yoga mat. Is this really the Mr. Aqua placement mat included with the tank or a bit of packaging?


----------



## swoof

water-kitties said:


> I am a bit confused. My Mr.Aqua 12g that came in from marinedepot was damaged so I am getting a replacement. There was a bit of foam sent in the box under the tank but it seemed like a cheap slip of packing foam not like the mats I have received with my tanks from Truaqua which was more like a dense water proof foam like a yoga mat. Is this really the Mr. Aqua placement mat included with the tank or a bit of packaging?


The mr aqua mat is available separately, doesn't come with the tank. The mr aqua mat is a thick piece.


----------



## nonswimmer

swoof said:


> The mr aqua mat is available separately, doesn't come with the tank. The mr aqua mat is a thick piece.



I have the 1/8" shipping foam, clearly no yoga mat material.


Found the real deal on amazon.


----------



## Nightgardener

nonswimmer said:


> I'll work on it, thanks.
> Did built the shelf, though...


I have to say, that is indeed a very nice shelf. Good job! :smile:


----------



## nonswimmer

Thank you, just hope my fishkeeping will be as good as my carpentry. 
I am a little apprehensive as I come closer to actually order some fish.


----------



## nonswimmer

webskipper said:


> The unevenness of a rimless aquarium is most apparent when you brim the water level.


I spent about half an hour leveling the shelf when I installed it. It is very close, but you never get a wooden board perfectly level, well, I don't.
I would like to be able to brim the tank, so shimming might be on my list as well.


----------



## somewhatshocked

If anyone is on the hunt for a proper tank mat, you can always pick up a cheap yoga mat (as kind of suggested above) and trim it to your desired size. That may be the cheapest option - and you'll have some material left over for other tanks!


----------



## DGarone

*Staurogyne carpet in 12 Gallon Long*

Here's my 12 gallon long. Originally tried growing dwarf baby tears emersed to no avail. Switched a few weeks ago to staurogyne repens, because I had good luck in another tank with them. Finally seemed like it grew in enough to share.

-Mr. Aqua 12 long
-Satellite Freshwater LED+
-Some Marineland filter I got secondhand that's supposedly for up to 30 gallon aquariums
-ADA Africana fine substrate
-Wood table I had from Goodwill that's perfect for this tank
-Glass VIV outflow pipe
-GLA CO2 inline diffuser and regulator
-One random piece of nice stone a pal gave me.
-Hodgepodge of fish from another tank that I transferred over out of necessity

Eventually, I'd like to do a school of 10 or so small fish like ember tetras, neon/cardinal tetras, rummynose, or galaxy rasbora with a couple other headline fish such as a blue ram and betta.

What say you?


----------



## nonswimmer

Very nice, I wish I were as far as you are with my efforts, I just have a few pieces of stone in a tank so far. The "one random piece of nice stone" sure makes a difference. Looking forward to seeing the next steps.

Somewhatshocked: I am not going for nine tanks (wow) like you, but I will take a look at my yoga mat...


----------



## Bananariot

nonswimmer said:


> Very nice, I wish I were as far as you are with my efforts, I just have a few pieces of stone in a tank so far. The "one random piece of nice stone" sure makes a difference. Looking forward to seeing the next steps.
> 
> Somewhatshocked: I am not going for nine tanks (wow) like you, but I will take a look at my yoga mat...


EASILY the cheapest option. TBH aquarium mats are just over glorified yoga mats....which themselves are just over glorified foam lol.


----------



## water-kitties

Got my Ultra Serine witch is the low iron glass type. :icon_cool The quality of glass looks alright, maybe not as low iron as my truaqua tanks though. Going to be a low tech house for my golden bee and blue bolts. Unsure what to plant yet, was thinking some short bushy Crypt. "tropica" and anubias nana, if anyone has a suggestion on planting or scape it would be nice.


----------



## talontsiawd

Funny, I am the 11th post on in this thread and 103 pages later, I finally have one of these guys. Keeping it simple, I plan to buy a Current Sat +, use a current Ecco 2234 I have, then possibly adding some CO2, not sure yet, very limited space, will explain that later. Right now, I am keeping it in my 60P journal, in sig, not that I am very far. 

Here is my initial plan. I need more substrate, will either add some cheap black sand or possibly dirt it, maybe both. Though I haven't technically finilized the rocks mentally, I don't think it will change. No masterpiece but something I can enjoy. I want bigger slopes where the rocks are and a valley in between. Essentially a "teaser pic" though most teaser pics are way cooler than mine. Funny, the bigger stones make this tank feel a lot smaller than it is, kind of the opposite I am going for but all I have to do a scape for the 1st time around.


----------



## DGarone

Anybody know where I can get a hold on a good black aquarium background for the 12 gallon longs that I can apply while the tank is already up and running?


----------



## swoof

DGarone said:


> Anybody know where I can get a hold on a good black aquarium background for the 12 gallon longs that I can apply while the tank is already up and running?


Bathroom window tint from home depot etc.


----------



## DGarone

swoof said:


> Bathroom window tint from home depot etc.


Thanks! It looks like what I've been looking for!


----------



## Kai808

Last pic before I break the tank down.


----------



## DGarone

swoof said:


> Bathroom window tint from home depot etc.


And here it is.


----------



## Rockadoodle

Here is my Journal that finally got started!

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=695466


----------



## kilfrg7864

Just wondering what are peoples success with their tanks with a satellite + directly on top of thier tank. I got one of these lights above my tank and have pressurized co2 with EI ferts and yet things seem to be dying or not growing very well. Thinking maybe its light? but who knows.


----------



## PhilipS

defiencyfinder.com


----------



## DGarone

kilfrg7864 said:


> Just wondering what are peoples success with their tanks with a satellite + directly on top of thier tank. I got one of these lights above my tank and have pressurized co2 with EI ferts and yet things seem to be dying or not growing very well. Thinking maybe its light? but who knows.


I have the exact same setup (with the light on the rim) and my staurogyne repens are doing great. Carpeting well. Algae only on old dead leaves on the bottom of plants.


----------



## therash

here is an update of mine! still haven't filled it up.


----------



## talontsiawd

Is anyone running a Current Sat + without CO2 here? I am on the fence about CO2, I probably will go that route but I am wondering how it works without CO2. If you are, and had good luck, curious what your settings are.


----------



## agro

kilfrg7864 said:


> Just wondering what are peoples success with their tanks with a satellite + directly on top of thier tank. I got one of these lights above my tank and have pressurized co2 with EI ferts and yet things seem to be dying or not growing very well. Thinking maybe its light? but who knows.


Planning on doing the same. High tech 12g but currently have a Ray2 on top of it, there's minimal algae but have a 30" sort of diagonally on the tank, so ends for sure receive less light.


----------



## PhilipS

High tech or low tech CO2 provides the most basic element all life forms require. Carbon.

High tech aquariums do better with pressurized CO2 systems.

Minimum bottle to get is what you can get filled locally and keep your CO2 bottle. Don't get one smaller than 24oz unless its a tiny tank. There are plenty of threads on CO2.


----------



## tylergvolk

talontsiawd said:


> Is anyone running a Current Sat + without CO2 here? I am on the fence about CO2, I probably will go that route but I am wondering how it works without CO2. If you are, and had good luck, curious what your settings are.


I run my 12L without pressurized co2. I dose Metricide daily. I've had great success growing a carpet of dwarf sag.

My setting are full spectrum or white bulbs turn way way down with a hint of red just a couple clicks.


----------



## agro

tylergvolk said:


> I run my 12L without pressurized co2. I dose Metricide daily. I've had great success growing a carpet of dwarf sag.
> 
> My setting are full spectrum or white bulbs turn way way down with a hint of red just a couple clicks.


Dwarf sag does well without excel/metricide/pressurized.


----------



## water-kitties

I am running a low tech with the SAT+ on top. I will let you know how it ends up going as it has only been about a week and a half. :thumbsup:

I am using the preset red/white with the white turned down fairly low. Has a nice sunset effect going on. Have a bunch of slow growers, anubias "bonsai", crypt "tropica"+"petchii", MM, and a few odds and ends.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Kai808 said:


> Last pic before I break the tank down.


So pretty! Too bad I have to do the same with mines too soon. School's back in about a month and my summer internship is almost over. 2nd year of Pharm is only getting harder :/


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Anyone with a 12G Low-Iron already set up or close to? I am curious to see how clear the glass and silicon work is when it is fully set up.


----------



## water-kitties

I'll try to take a photo of mine, I am not very good at taking pictures though. 

Edit:










Shrimperoo's waiting for the new house:


----------



## Rockadoodle

Do you all find the 2213 to be enough flow when set up on each end? I might have my media over packed but seems sluggish


----------



## water-kitties

Rockadoodle said:


> Do you all find the 2213 to be enough flow when set up on each end? I might have my media over packed but seems sluggish


No, there is flow there but on top I have a dead spot. In retrospect, I would have gotten a 2215 turned down. I might just add a small palm filter or sponge to the area.


----------



## Rockadoodle

Yea I agree I wish I went one up I am torn on adding a palm filter I have or buying aquatop ph-8 power head to toss in mine. Thoughts?


----------



## water-kitties

Personally, I like less in my tank. I think if the palm filter would be less intrusive I would go with that but the power head being less than 5 inches is tempting. I'm going to be keeping shrimp so whatever will be easier to shrimp proof will be my choice in the end.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

water-kitties said:


> I'll try to take a photo of mine, I am not very good at taking pictures though.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shrimperoo's waiting for the new house:


Wow! Beautiful home for those White Bee's. They must be super comfy in there 

The 12 low-iron doesn't look as clear as I would expected it, is it? Unless it's just low light around the tank that makes the glass look not that much different from the regular type. Only judging in person is the only way I guess. I think I spot something in your 12, looks like the Lily Pipe Set I RAOK out to you? Glad to see it being used!


----------



## water-kitties

--As a note for others who might want to know-- 

The low iron Mr.Aqua appears to be a bit lower in quality to the truaqua brand low iron tanks (which are close to ADA quality imo) in clarity and seam work. However, it still looks nice and you won't find another tank this dimensions unless you custom build it yourself. I can see the small difference in person between those two tanks. *It might be because the Mr.Aquas glass is also much thicker then ada or truaqua low iron tanks.* This may account for the lower clarity.

If you have the little extra $$ when buying a Mr. Aqua 12g long I would say get the low iron, if you don't you won't miss out too terribly.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

water-kitties said:


> --As a note for others who might want to know--
> 
> The low iron Mr.Aqua appears to be a bit lower in quality to the truaqua brand low iron tanks (which are close to ADA quality imo) in clarity and seam work. However, it still looks nice and you won't find another tank this dimensions unless you custom build it yourself. I can see the small difference in person between those two tanks. *It might be because the Mr.Aquas glass is also much thicker then ada or truaqua low iron tanks.* This may account for the lower clarity.
> 
> If you have the little extra $$ when buying a Mr. Aqua 12g long I would say get the low iron, if you don't you won't miss out too terribly.


Thank you for the clarification in terms of the clarity. I hope someone could do like a side by side shot of the 12 regular and 12 low-iron to see if it's worth the price difference. Do you think the seam work is as good as TruAqua? ADA is almost unmatched so we'll leave that guy out of the race


----------



## water-kitties

MsNemoShrimp said:


> Thank you for the clarification in terms of the clarity. I hope someone could do like a side by side shot of the 12 regular and 12 low-iron to see if it's worth the price difference. Do you think the seam work is as good as TruAqua? ADA is almost unmatched so we'll leave that guy out of the race


No the seam work is not as good. It is a bit messier and more visible compared to my two truaquas. For the price I was a little disappointed but they hold the market for ready made tanks that size.


----------



## bsantucci

I finally joined the club (kinda) after lurking here and loving all of your tanks. I had a small 10 gallon shell dwelling cichlid tank that had multiple spawns at once so I needed a larger footprint, but keeping the overall size down. This 12 long was a perfect way to do it.

I'm keeping the plant mass down since they dig as we know, so right now I just have some java ferns. Plan to add some anubias as well, but any other suggestions are welcome. I want to keep the plants confined to the side rocks only and behind them there is some space. I was thinking maybe crypts back there? I have a Current Satellite Plus as the lighting, keeping it low tech, only excel and flourish, root tabs as needed depending on where I go with plants.

Also another question for those running eheim classics, I bought a 2213 for this tank. How do you all run the spray bar length-wise? Have you just cut it to fit? Right now I'm just running the return pipe w/o it.


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE

MsNemoShrimp said:


> Thank you for the clarification in terms of the clarity. I hope someone could do like a side by side shot of the 12 regular and 12 low-iron to see if it's worth the price difference. Do you think the seam work is as good as TruAqua? ADA is almost unmatched so we'll leave that guy out of the race


Not sure why the hubbub over this but here are some side by side shots. Best I could do with my piece of junk phone and low lighting haha, looks clearer in person. On the 12 gallon long (MA-730) low irons there is sometimes a tiny bit of silicone left outside of the seam but it's not bad at all, gonna happen when we are only on our second production run of these. Should come to par with the rest on the next production run. But tbh we are splitting hairs here.

MA-730's reg and LI









MA-305's reg and LI


----------



## talontsiawd

SevenportsJohn said:


> Not sure why the hubbub over this but here are some side by side shots. Best I could do with my piece of junk phone and low lighting haha, looks clearer in person. On the 12 gallon long (MA-730) low irons there is sometimes a tiny bit of silicone left outside of the seam but it's not bad at all, gonna happen when we are only on our second production run of these. Should come to par with the rest on the next production run. But tbh we are splitting hairs here.


Good comparison. IMO, I would likely want a low iron version of this tank, that's me. I was gifted one and it's awesome but compared to my 60P, the green glass from not being high clarity is pretty noticeable, especially on the bottom pain that is much thicker than most glass on a smaller tank. The regular is a great tank and I don't think one would "miss out" if they wanted to save the money but if I bought mine, I would go low iron, I don't feel it's a big enough deal to replace mine with low iron though.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

talontsiawd said:


> Good comparison. IMO, I would likely want a low iron version of this tank, that's me. I was gifted one and it's awesome but compared to my 60P, the low iron is pretty noticeable, especially on the bottom pain that is much thicker than most glass on a smaller tank. The regular is a great tank and I don't think one would "miss out" if they wanted to save the money but if I bought mine, I would go low iron, I wouldn't replace mine with low iron though.


Matt, a little confused about your statement. So you were gifted a low-iron or a regular 12? And when you meant pretty noticeable, is that in terms of the seam work or the clarity of the glass in the 60P? I know the regular 12, the bottom glass is almost 2x as thick as the side walls - that's something I hope would change in the low iron 12, but it doesn't seem like that's the case. Just hope that the clarity of the glass is really good so that part isn't even noticeable. I really wanna pick one up and give a through review on it


----------



## PhilipS

That's the physics behind rimless tanks.

You have to compensate for the lack of the frame being there to hold in the outward pressure.

Thicker bottom means less flex and more area for silicone to stick to (adhesion).

Low Fe glass looks great and the advantage is on 3/8" glass and thicker.

Low Fe is not as scratch resistant as common aquarium glass.

I have non-low Fe mraqua tanks and the glass looks better than the glass used from the past 50 years.


----------



## talontsiawd

MsNemoShrimp said:


> Matt, a little confused about your statement. So you were gifted a low-iron or a regular 12? And when you meant pretty noticeable, is that in terms of the seam work or the clarity of the glass in the 60P? I know the regular 12, the bottom glass is almost 2x as thick as the side walls - that's something I hope would change in the low iron 12, but it doesn't seem like that's the case. Just hope that the clarity of the glass is really good so that part isn't even noticeable. I really wanna pick one up and give a through review on it


Sorry, I said low iron in regards to the 12 long by accident. I have a regular 12 long, low iron 60P. The regular glass on the 12 long stands out as it is thicker on the bottom, as well as thicker than a rimmed tank of similar volume. Those two things make the green stand out. It's not bothersome, especially if one didn't have a low iron/high clarity tank already but if you do already, you may want to spend the extra money on the high clarity.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

webskipper said:


> That's the physics behind rimless tanks.
> 
> You have to compensate for the lack of the frame being there to hold in the outward pressure.
> 
> Thicker bottom means less flex and more area for silicone to stick to (adhesion).
> 
> Low Fe glass looks great and the advantage is on 3/8" glass and thicker.
> 
> Low Fe is not as scratch resistant as common aquarium glass.
> 
> I have non-low Fe mraqua tanks and the glass looks better than the glass used from the past 50 years.


Really? I went all rimless for a couple years now and like the Mr. Aqua 17 is standard 5mm glass just like the ADA 60P would be. They have very proportional pieces so it looks even. The only tank I noticed where the glass base is noticeably thicker is the 12L.



talontsiawd said:


> Sorry, I said low iron in regards to the 12 long by accident. I have a regular 12 long, low iron 60P. The regular glass on the 12 long stands out as it is thicker on the bottom, as well as thicker than a rimmed tank of similar volume. Those two things make the green stand out. It's not bothersome, especially if one didn't have a low iron/high clarity tank already but if you do already, you may want to spend the extra money on the high clarity.


Thanks for clearing it up. The comparison is between regular and low-iron of another brand. ADA is hard to match up to, but personally I do noticed that the 12L (regular type) have improved in their seam work over the years. It has gotten less and less silicon residue which is great so I hope that the workmanship and quality transfers over to to the LI version as well. The only thing I could point out that could perhaps improve is that thick base.

Just not sure what grade of glass the 12 LI was used since with a quick search online, I found out that there are many grades of LI glass out there. The ADA one uses one of the best - if not the best - grades out there that is why their glass is so naturally clear/white.


----------



## talontsiawd

MsNemoShrimp said:


> Thanks for clearing it up. The comparison is between regular and low-iron of another brand. ADA is hard to match up to, but personally I do noticed that the 12L (regular type) have improved in their seam work over the years. It has gotten less and less silicon residue which is great so I hope that the workmanship and quality transfers over to to the LI version as well. The only thing I could point out that could perhaps improve is that thick base.
> 
> Just not sure what grade of glass the 12 LI was used since with a quick search online, I found out that there are many grades of LI glass out there. The ADA one uses one of the best - if not the best - grades out there that is why their glass is so naturally clear/white.


Well, I actually think that Aquatop/Truaqua is fairly similar to ADA in terms of glass quality (and silicone work). I have never seen them side by side but owning a 60P and seeing ADA tanks often, I am quite certain they would be similar. Never seen a Mr. Aqua high clarity/low iron tank so I can't comment. My point is, ADA may some of the best tanks but some come close. I would also say the silicone work is also similar between ADA and Aquatop/Truaqua, the differences are pretty negligible, IMO, but ADA doesn't have a huge edge. Just saying, some are catching up with ADA quality, however, the prices have reflected the shift to better quality as well. 

As for the seam quality/silicone work with Mr. Aqua, I know on my tank (has to be a fairly early one) and many other Mr. Aqua tanks that are more than a few years old, were not very similar to ADA. Panel fit is not precise, minor height differences, bigger silicone gaps, as well as panels not being totally straight, etc. If they have gotten better, that is great, though Mr. Aqua tanks never bothered me, they just were not on par. I think a friend may have bought some newer Mr. Aqua tanks so I will have to check that out. 


Not to be too critical about quality between brands, just saying if that even though I am a huge ADA fan, I do feel other brands are getting there. So while I may not replace my regular 12 long for a high clarity one, I would feasibly consider replacing it with a Truaqua one, if one existed, still likely not. Again, I would likely purchase high clarity anything over not, which I didn't think would be a big selling point before I got my ADA tank, but now it is something I enjoy.


----------



## water-kitties

Talontsiawd, I agree about the Aquatop tanks vs ADA. I do not own an ADA but have seen in person and I do own Aquatops and it is so darn close in quality to me. I think that brand is quite under appreciated. 

Anyways on the 12gL subject.... I am very happy with my Mr. Aqua low iron but if you do compare to the other rimless low iron contenders there is still a quality gap in materials and consistency of assembly. However because there is only one (okay, maybe two now) Mr. Aqua 12g long and it is spiffy still in it's low iron form, if you want it get it and enjoy. That's what I did!


----------



## nonswimmer

Very beautyful tanks. I want to live where they wait!



water-kitties said:


> I'll try to take a photo of mine, I am not very good at taking pictures though.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Shrimperoo's waiting for the new house:


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

nonswimmer said:


> Very beautyful tanks. I want to live where they wait!


Lol. Who doesn't?


----------



## tylergvolk




----------



## Nikonian

Ok here is a crappy phone pic of my work in progress. Low Tech setup.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202668547859333&l=ca3a729a80


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

*12G Low-Iron (MA-730LI): A review...*

*My review of the 12G Low-Iron (MA-730LI)*

Since I haven't seen an official detailed review anywhere, I decided to get one to review and to upgrade from my standard 12L.

After reading some reviews from a couple posts before, I was actually very eager to see what some of the new things are and some of things that needed improvement on this new tank.

Here it is still in the box. Noticed how it has a very light blue tint? That happens when it's on direct sunlight or any light 7K or higher is above it. Under low to no light, there is almost no difference between the regular version so you can say it's almost the same under dark conditions or when the light on your tank is off. But who views a tank in the dark? Lol



















Here are side by side shots with a regular 12 long. I tried to get every possible angle between the two when it's in direct sun light and indirect sun light so you can tell the difference between the clarity of the two. Notice how the low iron has more of a squared edge compared to the regular version? The regular is actually more rounded at the edges (more polished) and the the low iron is less rounded, giving it a slightly thicker look.





































Here it is fully unboxed, washed and with the light on. Not filled. The light is only a Fugeray. Ray 2 I would imagine it to be about 50% brigher. With the light on the tank, there is a little bit more of a greenish tint than just the pure light blue with direct sunlight. Not sure why that's the case, probably has to due to the intensity and spectrum of the light.




















*Built Quality (Seam/Joints):* 9/10
If the seams are a little less messy - YMMV - in terms of what you get, I would give this a 10/10. Despite the little bit of excess here and there that you could remove with a razor blade - if you want - the seam itself is well put together. The silicon isn't bubbled and it isn't all too thick where it becomes very noticeable. I rather have no bubbles and thin silicon between the glasses than worrying too much about some excess here and there. One you can fix - the excess - while the other, bubbles and thickness of the silicon you are stuck with. I took in consideration that this low iron version is only about 6 months old. I am sure over time, after a year or two, I wouldn't be surprised if it could match that of True Aqua's or ADA's.

*Clarity:* 9/10
The tank is cleared in person than in the pictures. I would say between real life and the picture, in person it's about 20% clearer than in the pictures mainly because I am not a great photographer and this is only taken with my phone camera - booo!!! - but that's all I have to work with. The clarity of the glass is definitely great from the shorter end (8" wide and 9" high), but on the longer end, as in looking at the glass from the 36" end, you can still see a bit of the green in the glass.

*Thickness:* 10/10
Why is this part 10/10 when it's thicker than the regular version you may ask? It's mainly because I am happy they made it thicker, yet made the tank about 50% clearer than the regular. The regular, from my experience of the 3 I had before, when the water is filled up very close to the rim, the middle of the tank tends to bow out a little. Somehow this looks unsafe to me. I believe it was made thicker because #1 it's low iron (probably less structural integrity with less iron in the glass) and #2 to fix that bowing problem of the old. This tank I filled it to an almost overflowing amount of water and it doesn't bow which makes me feel happier/safer since this tank is about 3 feet away from my bed. I just like how it's thicker - not by much - yet clearer 

Overall, I am definitely happy with my upgrade. In terms of pricing, $35 more for a low iron is definitely worth the difference. If I started out fresh, I would have definitely went straight for the low iron. And if I have a regular one - in which I did - I went for the upgrade as soon as I get a chance (tank tear down). That does it for me typing. I hope I provided enough pictures so you can judge for yourself


----------



## PhilipS

Thanks for the pics. Do you mind reloading them with both tanks on the same background?

The Black mat is showing through the panes.

Then a couple pics of the tanks full of water, please.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

webskipper said:


> Thanks for the pics. Do you mind reloading them with both tanks on the same background?
> 
> The Black mat is showing through the panes.
> 
> Then a couple pics of the tanks full of water, please.


The old tank has been given to a friend so can't do anymore comparison shots.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

SevenportsJohn said:


> MA-305's reg and LI


A very nice comparison shot between the Regular and LI


----------



## PhilipS

SevenportsJohn said:


> Not sure why the hubbub over this but here are some side by side shots.


Thanks for the side by side. Big difference in a little aquarium.

I clean my tanks with an acrylic pad as if they were low iron. No scratches to date.


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE

>


So clean  I like your set up with the rocks around the aquarium, very slick.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Thanks!


----------



## Lakehouse

Just ordered a 12 long and am torn between 3 lights
A-finnex fugeray planted 
B-finnex ray2 ds
C-current satellite plus

Recommendations?
I plan on pressurized co2, ei method with belem, hc, and other high light plants. I know this tank is very shallow so I don't want an algae bowl but I do want to be able to grow any carpet plants I choose. 
Also, I will only be able to use the "legs" that the light comes with as hanging it is not an option. 
Thanks!

Ps - my signature pic is from a couple years ago. It too was a 12long but setup as a saltwater macro tank.


----------



## shift

Fugeray ray or current plus dimmed down Planted plus will be to bright unless u raise it up


----------



## PortalMasteryRy

36" Finnex Ray 2 is going to match your setup if you are running pressurized C02 with high light plants.


----------



## Lakehouse

PortalMasteryRy said:


> 36" Finnex Ray 2 is going to match your setup if you are running pressurized C02 with high light plants.


no need to raise it up? If you own one, do you run it at full strength? Is it dimmable? 

Bump:


shift said:


> Fugeray ray or current plus dimmed down Planted plus will be to bright unless u raise it up


thank you!


----------



## talontsiawd

I have the Current Sat + and though I haven't filled the tank, the HC is growing very well in dry start. I am not actually a fan of dry start and it's usually slower but mine has exploded from day one. I wouldn't be surprised if I end up dimming the light once filled, even with CO2. IMO, it's a great choice because of the RGB/color spectrum flexibility, plus you can dim it and it looks really good on this tank. It's not pricey for what it is, I am very happy I chose that direction, not that I considered many others.


----------



## PortalMasteryRy

Lakehouse said:


> no need to raise it up? If you own one, do you run it at full strength? Is it dimmable?
> 
> Bump:
> 
> thank you!


I run my lights at full strength. I actually try to place them as low as possible from the substrate.

I have a Finnex 18" Ray2 sitting 10" from the substrate on my 5 gallon. It should be close to medium /high light in PAR. 

I use light as the main factor in setting up my tank. Why buy a strong light when you don't intend to use its full strength? Plus once you dial in your C02, ferts and plants then you should be good to go. 

IMHO I find it easier to tweak my C02, ferts and even my plants than trying to figure out how to raise/lower my lights. 

Strong light also gives you a lot of option when it comes to plants. Growing red plants is never a problem once you figure it out. 

A lot of people are easily spooked once they see algae using strong lights. My take is to understand what is wrong with my setup WITHOUT messing with the lights and just tweak ferts and C02. I'm not saying I will never raise the light but raising the light would probably be the last thing I would do. 

Also if you do purchase a strong light, it does give you the easy option to reduce the intensity by raising it up. Ending up with a weaker light and trying to figure out how to get more PAR usually forces you to buy another unit.


----------



## shift

Just buy a dimmable one and you are good for high or low light


----------



## Lakehouse

shift said:


> Fugeray ray or current plus dimmed down Planted plus will be to bright unless u raise it up


I thought the planted+ was LESS par than the ray2???

Bump:


shift said:


> Just buy a dimmable one and you are good for high or low light


Is the current satellite+ the only dimmable one or are any of the finnex dimmable?


----------



## Lakehouse

FYI-
Just bought the low iron 12 long. Woo-hoo!
Bought online at petstore.com for 129.00 and used a 15% off promo code "luvmypet" and they are offering free shipping. 
Paid 109.00 shipped &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## shift

Correct. Ray2 is much higher than the fugeray/planted+ (I have all 3). 

The current finnex lights are not dimmable but I believe the next round of models will be 

Currently the current+/ e series are dimmable.


----------



## Lakehouse

Thanks for the info. I think I'm going to go for the finnex ray2 but first I'll email them to see if a dimmable version will be coming out in the next month or two in which case I'd hold off till then.

On a side note....would a paintball co2 setup be sufficient for 12 gallons or would you recommend at least a 5 gal co2 tank?


----------



## PortalMasteryRy

For 12 gallons and high PAR light setup, you might be running close to 2-3+ bps. If you get a 24oz paintball tank then it should last you a good 3+ months. Again get the 24oz. Don't bother with the 20oz and especially the 12oz sizes.


----------



## Lakehouse

PortalMasteryRy said:


> For 12 gallons and high PAR light setup, you might be running close to 2-3+ bps. If you get a 24oz paintball tank then it should last you a good 3+ months. Again get the 24oz. Don't bother with the 20oz and especially the 12oz sizes.


Perfect. Thanks


----------



## alpha1172

hey can some one please give me the inside measurment of the short side. im trying to get a piece of glass cut


----------



## Lakehouse

Tank will be here tomorrow so it's time to get my light. Honestly, the more I read other 12g journals, I'm starting to second guess the ray2. I do not want to hang the light and it seems like most people that have the ray2 have either hung it or used risers. I know the planted + is less lights than the ray2 so maybe I should go that route (or re-consider the dimmable(if needed) current satellite+


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Just got my 12G Club stickers in the mail! Awesome quality I must say!!!


----------



## Rockadoodle

Awesome sticker!


----------



## bigd603

Awesome stickers! And great photos Brian!


----------



## somewhatshocked

Just a reminder that any sales conducted on this forum will be in the For Sale section. If you have a question about who is selling something, check there.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

somewhatshocked said:


> Just a reminder that any sales conducted on this forum will be in the For Sale section. If you have a question about who is selling something, check there.


Jake, thank you for bringing this up. I was about to write something about this on this section just now too.

Members, please don't list any direct sales questions on this thread for it might result in a close-down of the thread or it being locked. We have worked so hard together to build such a nice 12G Club community for everyone to share and to learn from so please let this remain a place to ask/answer questions, show off your tanks, give suggestions, etc. Any specific questions to who sells what or if you want to buy a certain thing, please stick to direct PMing.

Thank you all


----------



## dirtydonato

hey guys, im buying a 12 gallon long low iron in 8 hours!!!!! im so excited my very first rimless tank. im starting a journal so you can all follow my progress.  

I have a quick question. its going to hold shrimp and very small fish like clown killi. im thinking of getting the fluval 206 external filter. is that going to give me enough water flow? or should I get the 306? this is my first external filter btw. thanks guys.


----------



## PhilipS

100 GPH is plenty for this tank. I have an Eheim 2211 pimped with a 2213 impeller.

I use 2 Ada mini violet out flows to maintain an even current.

I also use only 1/2" insert fittings to minimize internal hose restrictions. You can heat flex hose and stretch over the next larger size hose fittings.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

dirtydonato said:


> hey guys, im buying a 12 gallon long low iron in 8 hours!!!!! im so excited my very first rimless tank. im starting a journal so you can all follow my progress.
> 
> I have a quick question. its going to hold shrimp and very small fish like clown killi. im thinking of getting the fluval 206 external filter. is that going to give me enough water flow? or should I get the 306? this is my first external filter btw. thanks guys.


Can't wait to see your setup once it comes in!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

webskipper said:


> 100 GPH is plenty for this tank. I have an Eheim 2211 pimped with a 2213 impeller.
> 
> I use 2 Ada mini violet out flows to maintain an even current.
> 
> I also use only 1/2" insert fittings to minimize internal hose restrictions. You can heat flex hose and stretch over the next larger size hose fittings.


What do you mean by "pimped?


----------



## scx

I think he means modded, you know.. like the show pimp my ride


----------



## swoof

Simply putting an impeller from a 2213 into a 2211, after removing the 2211 impeller.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

alpha1172 said:


> hey can some one please give me the inside measurment of the short side. im trying to get a piece of glass cut


Are you referring to the two small size panels?


----------



## alpha1172

Yep the inside measurement of the short side. Front to back

Thanks


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

You want the inside, as in, minus the thickness of the glass in the front and the back?

The outside is easy to measure, the insides you need an empty tank to measure it exactly...


----------



## swoof

alpha1172 said:


> Yep the inside measurement of the short side. Front to back
> 
> Thanks


Is this for a divider or to replace an end piece of glass?


----------



## alpha1172

Divider


----------



## swoof

alpha1172 said:


> Divider


You'd be better off using some acrylic unless it's going to be glued in permanently.


----------



## alpha1172

Permanently installed. It will be the inside part of an external overflow box. Was planning on ordering a piece low fe glass.


----------



## loriinpd

*12 gallon long questions*

Hello,

I am thinking about getting a 12 gallon long but I am wondering about the lighting (and algae), since the tank is so short.

I was thinking about getting the finnex planted plus. Will I have to suspend the light off the tank?, and if so, how many inches from substrate should the light hang?.

Are there other lights out there that can rest on the rim of this tank without having to be suspended, and without causing too much algae?.

Thanks in advance for your replies.

Lori


----------



## Dany08fa

been inactive on the forum for quite some time! but i'm back! recently did a reshape on my 12L. Heres a current pic, its almost done cycling. Tank is Mr. Aqua, lighting- marine land, filter- 2213, inline co2 and amazonia substrate. Flora- s. repens and HC


----------



## talontsiawd

loriinpd said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am thinking about getting a 12 gallon long but I am wondering about the lighting (and algae), since the tank is so short.
> 
> I was thinking about getting the finnex planted plus. Will I have to suspend the light off the tank?, and if so, how many inches from substrate should the light hang?.
> 
> Are there other lights out there that can rest on the rim of this tank without having to be suspended, and without causing too much algae?.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your replies.
> 
> Lori


A lot of people are using the Current Satellite + right on the rim of the tank. I am myself but its still a DSM start, I am getting algae on the rocks so that leads me to believe it may need to be dimmed slightly once I fill the tank. No experience with the Finnex but I went with the Current specifically for the reason you were asking, I wanted an LED fixture that could go right on top of the tank. It also has some cool features like RGB led's and an add on ramp timer as well.


----------



## iadubber

Dany08fa said:


> been inactive on the forum for quite some time! but i'm back! recently did a reshape on my 12L. Heres a current pic, its almost done cycling. Tank is Mr. Aqua, lighting- marine land, filter- 2213, inline co2 and amazonia substrate. Flora- s. repens and HC


It looks amazing!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Dany08fa said:


> been inactive on the forum for quite some time! but i'm back! recently did a reshape on my 12L. Heres a current pic, its almost done cycling. Tank is Mr. Aqua, lighting- marine land, filter- 2213, inline co2 and amazonia substrate. Flora- s. repens and HC


How far off the light is from the tank. Looks about 7"?


----------



## Dany08fa

5.5" off the rim of the tank. 13" from substrate.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Dany08fa said:


> 5.5" off the rim of the tank. 13" from substrate.


And no CO2, no algae? That's great!


----------



## Dany08fa

MsNemoShrimp said:


> And no CO2, no algae? That's great!


i have co2. inline atomic diffuser. but yea, zero algae so far! plants>fish for me i crank the co2 into the lime green and use hardy fish. i have a few low tech moss tanks for shrimp.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Dany08fa said:


> i have co2. inline atomic diffuser. but yea, zero algae so far! plants>fish for me i crank the co2 into the lime green and use hardy fish. i have a few low tech moss tanks for shrimp.


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## beedee

Finally "hung" my light above my 12g long. For the longest time I just used the legs that came with it.


----------



## DGarone

*Satellite Freshwater Plus*

Those of you using the Current USA Satellite Freshwater Plus, what setting are you using it on? And how powerful?

I have mine maxed out on full spectrum and I'm dealing with a lot of algae. I think that could possibly be the cause. Plants are growing well though.

Also, which setting really makes the tank colors pop? I have greens and reds and I don't want them washed out. They can be somewhat washed out on full spectrum.

Any thoughts? I'm certainly willing to sacrifice some par to reduce algae and make the colors pop, as long as my plants including a hairgrass carpet keep growing.


----------



## Dus

I am finally joining the 12g club after months of lurking on this thread.
This is my 5 week progress pic. It is filling in quite nicely since it has started. I can't wait until the Alternanthera Reineckii 'Mini" fills in the right side so I can take out the Blyxa Japonica that is temporarily filling the spot.

Sorry, it needs a trimming.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Dus said:


> I am finally joining the 12g club after months of lurking on this thread.
> This is my 5 week progress pic. It is filling in quite nicely since it has started. I can't wait until the Alternanthera Reineckii 'Mini" fills in the right side so I can take out the Blyxa Japonica that is temporarily filling the spot.
> 
> Sorry, it needs a trimming.


Beautiful!


----------



## dirtydonato

Hello everyone, I have also recently joined the 12 gallon club. 

I'm rocking a Mr.Aqua 12gallon ultra serene Low Iron tank. 
Iwagumi AQUASCAPE 
Dwarf baby tears is the only plant which I am currently doing a DS to root the plant properly. 

I have 2 18" finnex ray 2's ... The new LEDS  
And I also just bought a 36" full spectrum 5200k fluval led. Give some nice color to the tank... And hopefully it grows some of the baby tears... Any input on this light for this tank?


----------



## dirtydonato

Here are 4 more pics of the tank as of right now. I just took these.... I had a little die off of the baby tears...can I leave the top just open like this during the dsm? Or should I cover it with plastic wrap all the time? I use it one day then I take it off... I dunno.,


----------



## dirtydonato

Should I be running my 36" finnex aswell as the new fluval LEDs? Is there too much par I can give to dwarf baby tears? Thanks guys!!!  I'm so happy to be a part of this awesome club


----------



## dirtydonato

Two 18" Finnex Ray 2's attached together and 1 36" fluval 5200k full spectrum dry starting my baby tears.


----------



## Kai808

Dus said:


> I am finally joining the 12g club after months of lurking on this thread.
> This is my 5 week progress pic. It is filling in quite nicely since it has started. I can't wait until the Alternanthera Reineckii 'Mini" fills in the right side so I can take out the Blyxa Japonica that is temporarily filling the spot.
> 
> Sorry, it needs a trimming.


Looks Great! This tank looks more like 5 months than 5 weeks. Great job planting heavy from the start.

Bump:


dirtydonato said:


> Here are 4 more pics of the tank as of right now. I just took these.... I had a little die off of the baby tears...can I leave the top just open like this during the dsm? Or should I cover it with plastic wrap all the time? I use it one day then I take it off... I dunno.,


I hope this isn't too late but most people have some kind of cover (usually plastic wrap) for a dry start to keep the moisture in/Humidity up. You can also uncover the tank everyday for 20 mins for some air exchange. Good luck!


----------



## Sin8

*New to Planted tanks, New to 12G long*

I recently saw a planted tank at an acquaintance's place and was hooked before i could say plants! I have background in reef tanks as well as Hydroponics (yaay for growing veggies in the backyard!) I guess it was just a matter of time...

So i have been reading up as much as i can and i have come up with the following list.

*Tank - Mr. Aqua 12G long low iron - ordered

*filter - Eheim 2215 - have not ordered it yet but seems like this would be enough. 

*lights - I have a 36" Sunblaster T5ho with a reflector (6400K)(39w) lying around and would like to use that at the start. Might do a custom LED setup at a later point. This is a high PAR light will need to adjust the height from the substrate.

*Substrate - ADA power sand and ADA Aquasoil amazonia - will pick up locally

*CO2 setup - GLA GRO regulator, atomic inline diffuser, check valve, Cal Aqua clip drop checker and 5lb tank - ordered

*flow - i have looked at the ADA and Do!Aqua flow pipes. most probably i will go with the do!Aqua, at least to start with and will replace if it doesnt work. Would appreciate comments if anyone has used either on this tank

*Hardscape - some variation if iwagumi. havent decided the kind of rock yet. 
*Plants - dawrf baby tears or the dwarf grass "belem" havent thought about anything else yet
*fish - not sure, if i can get away with not having any fish, i would like that but not sure if thats possible?
*Ferts - EI system, though i would like to modify it such that i dont have to dose everyday, i am out of town a lot. any suggestions? 


it has been a pleasure checking out all the tanks in this thread and i am looking forward to contributing all comments and guidance are welcome.


----------



## dirtydonato

It seems this thread is dead  and that's a shame because I just got my 12gallon long and I wish we could all discuss them more. It seems the posts are few and far between now


----------



## shift

I have my 24g long. Haha almost like double 12g .. Does that count?!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

dirtydonato said:


> It seems this thread is dead  and that's a shame because I just got my 12gallon long and I wish we could all discuss them more. It seems the posts are few and far between now


It's not dead. People either moved on with other tanks or what they have are just stabilizing right now w/o any updates needed. Feel free to post pictures or questions related, I see that they are often responded to 



shift said:


> I have my 24g long. Haha almost like double 12g .. Does that count?!


Beautiful tank! What is the footprint on that?


----------



## bigd603

I agree, beautiful tank! How tall is it? My biggest trouble with the 12 long is finding short enough plants. Where did you get it?


----------



## shift

It's 36x12x13. Essentially a big brother of the 12g long. I got it at a local pet store. Was there display one (last one!). A little over priced but I jain loved the look of the tank with bent corners


----------



## bigd603

shift said:


> It's 36x12x13. Essentially a big brother of the 12g long. I got it at a local pet store. Was there display one (last one!). A little over priced but I jain loved the look of the tank with bent corners


That sounds great. What brand?


----------



## shift

Innovative marine
Tank log > http://fishtankprojects.com/aquascaping/innovative-marine-nuvo-24-the-lost-shrimp-city.html


----------



## dirtydonato

My 12gallon long  

Took these pics today. I'm about 5 weeks into the dry start. It's looking fantastic! I'm very please and excited for the baby tears to carpet the entire bottom. Let me know what y'all think


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

dirtydonato said:


> My 12gallon long
> 
> Took these pics today. I'm about 5 weeks into the dry start. It's looking fantastic! I'm very please and excited for the baby tears to carpet the entire bottom. Let me know what y'all think


That's growing out VERY nice. You don't add anything to trap in the moisture for the DSM? Looks ready in about another 5 weeks. Mostly likely will get a 95% cover. It takes awhile to initiate but once it grabs hold, it'll grow like it hit a growth spurt. Lol


----------



## dirtydonato

MsNemoShrimp said:


> dirtydonato said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 12gallon long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took these pics today. I'm about 5 weeks into the dry start. It's looking fantastic! I'm very please and excited for the baby tears to carpet the entire bottom. Let me know what y'all think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's growing out VERY nice. You don't add anything to trap in the moisture for the DSM? Looks ready in about another 5 weeks. Mostly likely will get a 95% cover. It takes awhile to initiate but once it grabs hold, it'll grow like it hit a growth spurt. Lol
Click to expand...

Thank you MsNemoShrimp! This is the first time that I'm aquascaping with just baby tears and so far it's growing in so thick and lush! The plants are super healthy! 

Yes I cover it fully with plastic wrap...take it off for like 45 min to allow gas exchange... But for 2 weeks I didn't use the plastic wrap ... And they grow decently... But it appears as you said my plants have hit a huge growth spurt! It's amazing to see how fast the runners are traveling. 

IMO I think this tank is awesome!!!
Love the 12 gallon long!!


----------



## dirtydonato

Here is a progress picture. First one was taken the night I planted which was on Octobed 28th. In 27 days the growth is incredible. 

This is my very first DSM and so far it's very straight forward! I have a marineland 36" LED full spectrum 5600k and two 18" = 36" finnex Ray2's directly on the glass right now. No algea problems or mold. Temperature is steady in the high 70's


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

dirtydonato said:


> Thank you MsNemoShrimp! This is the first time that I'm aquascaping with just baby tears and so far it's growing in so thick and lush! The plants are super healthy!
> 
> Yes I cover it fully with plastic wrap...take it off for like 45 min to allow gas exchange... But for 2 weeks I didn't use the plastic wrap ... And they grow decently... But it appears as you said my plants have hit a huge growth spurt! It's amazing to see how fast the runners are traveling.
> 
> IMO I think this tank is awesome!!!
> Love the 12 gallon long!!


Wow, love to see how healthy your HC is doing. Are you using ADA powder type? Perfect for this sized tank 

They don't go dry on your without the wrap? I think once it hits a certain level it's fine but perhaps you don't have moss to worry about. If you dry start with moss, wrapping it is pretty much essential.


----------



## AquaAurora

I never got around to posting photos of my husband's 12g long.. its been through a few deaths and a complete italian val melt.. here's how it looks now (pardon the distortion of the first photos, panoramic shots).
Husband's desk view:

My desk view:



Some of the residents, including: otos, cherry/rilli mix shrimp colony (which started as 5 that were _suppose _to be food) 





And the dwarf puffer who was too dumb to figure out that shrimp=food... they swim right by his face all the time.. and he is terrified of the camera so no in focus shots =.=


[edit] adding current stats:
36" SAT freshwater + LED
Eheim 2211 canister
black diamond substrate
2 rose quartz rocks
DIY Lexan lid
Plants include: hydro so Japan, penny sort, pygmy chain sword, creeping Jenny, riccia and some pesky duckweed.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

What a beautiful setup AquaAurora!


----------



## Fabulous Phil

*Newbie questions*

Hello,
I just got myself a Mr. Aqua 12 gallon long after discovering this club and other sites about a year ago; and want to set up an Iwagumi tank. So far I got a great stand at Crate and Barrel. Check out the Avenue console table. http://www.crateandbarrel.com/avenue-console-table/f56293. I also got a 36" Finnex Planted Plus LED.
My next purchases will be a canister filter (undecided between theEheim 2215 or Fluval 206, or even a SunSun); the substrate, and I'm leaning toward Azoo Plant Grower Bed in black.
My main questions are: How many bags of Azoo substrate should I get? It's in 12 lb bags, but maybe it's lighter in weight to other substrates (like Eco), and therefore the calculator on this site may not be accurate. I see one other member said he used 1 1/2 bags. 
The other question is on the canister filter; It's sort of like the Nikon vs. Canon debate. Eheim or Fluval?


----------



## AquaAurora

MsNemoShrimp said:


> What a beautiful setup AquaAurora!


Thank you ^^ It didn't start taking of until I stopped trying to mico manage it and just let it do its thing, turned into a wild mess quick. All I do now is 2x 50% water changes a week and daily liquid fert dosing... and very infrequent snipping of major gsa covered leaves. I want to clean the rocks but the shrimp love 'em.




Fabulous Phil said:


> Hello,
> I just got myself a Mr. Aqua 12 gallon long after discovering this club and other sites about a year ago; and want to set up an Iwagumi tank. So far I got a great stand at Crate and Barrel. Check out the Avenue console table. http://www.crateandbarrel.com/avenue-console-table/f56293. I also got a 36" Finnex Planted Plus LED.
> My next purchases will be a canister filter (undecided between theEheim 2215 or Fluval 206, or even a SunSun); the substrate, and I'm leaning toward Azoo Plant Grower Bed in black.
> My main questions are: How many bags of Azoo substrate should I get? It's in 12 lb bags, but maybe it's lighter in weight to other substrates (like Eco), and therefore the calculator on this site may not be accurate. I see one other member said he used 1 1/2 bags.
> The other question is on the canister filter; It's sort of like the Nikon vs. Canon debate. Eheim or Fluval?


Pesonally I am a fan on the Eheim canisters. I have a 2211 on the 12g here... also had a large sunsun (500+gph) on a 55g.. the sunsun was loud but I forget the eheim is under my desk (actually 2 under my desk-other one is on my 7g cube). I have no experince with that substrate. I use Black Diamond from Tractor supply co (50lb bag for $8! can't beat that!).
This forum actually has a substrate calculator you can use as a guide [click here to use]


----------



## Fabulous Phil

AquaAurora said:


> Thank you ^^ It didn't start taking of until I stopped trying to mico manage it and just let it do its thing, turned into a wild mess quick. All I do now is 2x 50% water changes a week and daily liquid fert dosing... and very infrequent snipping of major gsa covered leaves. I want to clean the rocks but the shrimp love 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> Pesonally I am a fan on the Eheim canisters. I have a 2211 on the 12g here... also had a large sunsun (500+gph) on a 55g.. the sunsun was loud but I forget the eheim is under my desk (actually 2 under my desk-other one is on my 7g cube). I have no experince with that substrate. I use Black Diamond from Tractor supply co (50lb bag for $8! can't beat that!).
> This forum actually has a substrate calculator you can use as a guide [click here to use]


Yes I saw the substrate calculator but was wondering if weight and volume will be a factor since some substrates are lighter than others (Fluval Stratum for example). In other words a 12 lb bag of one substrate might be more in volume than another. What can you tell me about Black Diamond? Does it leech ammonia like ADA? Does it turn to mud like Stratum, after a few months? Is that the brand that sold in red buckets? Finally how much of it did you use for a 12 gallon long with some slopes?


----------



## AquaAurora

Fabulous Phil said:


> Yes I saw the substrate calculator but was wondering if weight and volume will be a factor since some substrates are lighter than others (Fluval Stratum for example). In other words a 12 lb bag of one substrate might be more in volume than another. What can you tell me about Black Diamond? Does it leech ammonia like ADA? Does it turn to mud like Stratum, after a few months? Is that the brand that sold in red buckets? Finally how much of it did you use for a 12 gallon long with some slopes?


Black Dimaond is an inert substitute for sand (its actualy coal slag) so there is no ammonia leeching, but it will not give any nutrinets to plants on it own, however it does not break down, ever (seen some journals with many many year old tanks using it, never replaced). I've used it in tanks with liquid fert dosing, and also have a tank with soil capped in black diamond that's doing well (trying to grow hc cuba but the MTS keep uprooting it x.x, micro, mini micro, and pygmy chain sword LOVE it though). 20/40 grit or -60 are good snad gradual sizes. Many people with burrowing/substrate sifting fish like cory and loaches use black diamond without issue. Like most sand s it needs rinsed before use, if you just put it in right from the bag and run any sort of filtration (anything but a sponge filter) you'll likely wreck the impeller. If you try to use this with larger granule substrates like gravel, the black diamond 'sand' will work its way down underneath the gravel over time (does not have this issue with soil).
I've used 3 bags ($24) to do substrate in: 2g, 3g, 6g, 7g, 12g long, 20g long, and 55g. Have shrimp, cory, and several fish species spread out over the tanks, everyone does well with it. I've found it much easier to plant in or re-anchor plants in, than gravel too.


----------



## Fabulous Phil

Thanks for your input!


----------



## dirtydonato

My 12 gallon long. For 3 months I have been dry starting this tank. And the results are better than expected!!! I have 99% ground cover and the roots are 2-4" deep  

What do you think of my dwarf baby tear carpet!!??

Once I move into a permanent place I will flood it . 

Does anyone have any scissors to recommend getting? I need to trim them down.. And don't have any good aquascaping scissors. Thank you!


----------



## trujillp090868

Look at GLA small curve scissor will do the trick


----------



## AquaAurora

*grabby hands at the thick hc cuba carpet* OMG WANT!!! I have no patience for dsm though and the Malaysian trumpet snails will not let them stay down in a filled tank >.<


----------



## Dus

Wassup fam. Just some progress pics of my Mr.Aqua 12g. Sorry for the terrible quality..

Oct 9









Nov 9









Dec 3









Today - Dec 23


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Dus said:


> Wassup fam. Just some progress pics of my Mr.Aqua 12g. Sorry for the terrible quality..
> 
> Today - Dec 23


Love the final result Dus! Keep up the good work! :hihi:


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

dirtydonato said:


> My 12 gallon long. For 3 months I have been dry starting this tank. And the results are better than expected!!! I have 99% ground cover and the roots are 2-4" deep
> 
> What do you think of my dwarf baby tear carpet!!??
> 
> Once I move into a permanent place I will flood it .
> 
> Does anyone have any scissors to recommend getting? I need to trim them down.. And don't have any good aquascaping scissors. Thank you!


Wow, how did I miss your update? The HC is amazing even for 3 months! Make sure you dose CO2 well to keep it healthy when flooded otherwise you'll get unwanted algae :/


----------



## PhilipS

Picture perfect.

My favorite scissor is the wave.

Search around for a stainless steel set of scissors and tweezers.

Wave scissors may be sold individually.


----------



## Fabulous Phil

*Lily Pipes for 12 Gallon long??*

Can anybody suggest which lily pipes would work on a 12 gallon long? Especially interested in the intake pipe not being more then around 7" as there's a couple inches of substrate in the tank. Been searching on Amazon, eBay, AliExpress, Marine Depot, etc. I'm using a Sunsun 402B filter, so looking for 16mm diameter pipes.


----------



## PhilipS

I use:

2 of ADA Do!Aqua violet glass・mini (outflow) MP-1 10D mini pipes.
1 of ADA Do!Aqua violet glass・mini (inflow) mv-1 13d pipe.

Eheim 2213.

Eheim 2211 is perfect for one inflow and outflow.

I get a very even distribution of CO2 and no dead spots or eddies with 2 returns. Use a 1/2" y-pipe. 3/8" soft hose will stretch after heated in warmed water and a little ambition.


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE

Fabulous Phil said:


> Can anybody suggest which lily pipes would work on a 12 gallon long? Especially interested in the intake pipe not being more then around 7" as there's a couple inches of substrate in the tank. Been searching on Amazon, eBay, AliExpress, Marine Depot, etc. I'm using a Sunsun 402B filter, so looking for 16mm diameter pipes.


You can find the VIV mini glass pipes on Amazon.


----------



## Fabulous Phil

Thanks for your reply on the lily pipes. My hose is 5/8" with a 16mm inner diameter which is why I'm having a hard time finding the right pipes. The Viv are too small from what I saw so far. 
The Do!Aqua pipes are 10 or 13mm.
Also I don't want the intake pipe to be more than around 7" on the inside of the tank.


----------



## talontsiawd

Here is a pic I took just for this thread on my 12 long. I don't update my journal enough but all the info is there. "Exclusive Pic" for the 12 long club haha.


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE

Fabulous Phil said:


> Thanks for your reply on the lily pipes. My hose is 5/8" with a 16mm inner diameter which is why I'm having a hard time finding the right pipes. The Viv are too small from what I saw so far.
> The Do!Aqua pipes are 10 or 13mm.
> Also I don't want the intake pipe to be more than around 7" on the inside of the tank.


Sounds like you're fighting a losing battle. You might want to find a way to reduce down. For example what I did was take a smaller diameter vinyl tubing that fit my pipes and it fit inside of the larger vinyl tubing and then that provided the seal/buffer/reducer that I needed to get it to fit my pipes. Then hose clamp if not tight enough(not too tight  )


----------



## PhilipS

No clamps on glass pipes.

Reply on the tight soft hose to seal itself on the pipe. Assemble wet.

Pour warm water in new hose so it will relax.


----------



## Kayen

Just started about 10 days ago. 
Just came out from a 3 day blackout after a dance with BGA. 










Light: Hagen GLO 39Wx1 T5HO @ 8 hours /day 
Substrate: Stratum/Flourite Black Mix
Heater: Compact 50W heater - don't know the brand.
Filter: Filstar XP1 filter - will be replacing in a few days - this guy is too loud to be a bed room tank. Will be an API Nexx Filter with custom media setup and Cobalt EXT-inline pump soon. 
CO2: 5lb pressured w/ Single-stage CO2art Regulator. Haven't hooked it up yet - will have it into filter intake when I have the pump in. Planning to have an atomizer located below the filter intake in the future. I have an inline atomizer, but I don't want to mess around with it. 

Plants: Glosso, HC, water lettuce. Floaters will be removed after the carpet establishes itself, only there to outcompete the algae. Toying with the idea of replacing it all with Monte Carlo in summer.


----------



## Dany08fa

Fabulous Phil said:


> Can anybody suggest which lily pipes would work on a 12 gallon long? Especially interested in the intake pipe not being more then around 7" as there's a couple inches of substrate in the tank. Been searching on Amazon, eBay, AliExpress, Marine Depot, etc. I'm using a Sunsun 402B filter, so looking for 16mm diameter pipes.


get a matching set of "cal aqua lily pipes" from "green leaf" i'm using their nano pipes with my eheim 2213 and they work perfect. im almost gonna have to say these pipes were MADE for this tank. perfect length and dimensions.


----------



## zodduska

Fabulous Phil said:


> Thanks for your reply on the lily pipes. My hose is 5/8" with a 16mm inner diameter which is why I'm having a hard time finding the right pipes. The Viv are too small from what I saw so far.
> The Do!Aqua pipes are 10 or 13mm.
> Also I don't want the intake pipe to be more than around 7" on the inside of the tank.


Check out the Cascade Glass Nano Inlet Pipe 17mm from 
http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/glassware/cascade-glassware/inlet-pipes.html

That's where I got mine.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Thanks for the link Zodd


----------



## Garnkrevor Garnkrevor

Am I going blind or did Marinedepot stop selling the 12G regular and only sell the Low Iron version?


----------



## swoof

They might have run out of the regular and only have the LI in stock.


----------



## Garnkrevor Garnkrevor

I sure hope so, the low iron one is a bit out of my price range at the moment.


----------



## Al the scrapper

Cool looking tanks, I got to get me one

"low iron version" ??


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Al the scrapper said:


> Cool looking tanks, I got to get me one
> 
> "low iron version" ??


Low iron is the best!


----------



## swoof

Al the scrapper said:


> Cool looking tanks, I got to get me one
> 
> "low iron version" ??


Low Iron glass is clearer. Some people prefer it over traditional aquarium glass and is a little more expensive.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Low iron on this is definitely the way to go

Anyone got new thanks they wanna share?


----------



## thump421

Yep after months of planning and dry starting I can finally join the club!! 

Mr aqua 12 gal long
Eheim 2213 w custom spray bar/ intake (not in pic, thanks tap plastics!)
Gla atomic co2 regulator/bubble counter/diffuser
Current satellite +

HC
S repens
Bylaxa japonica
AR mini (as soon as I can find some close by)

Fauna (post cycle)
10-15 rummy nose
3-4 otto
lots of some kind if shrimp

Here's the start










Here's 2 months worth of a dry start









Here she is an hour after flooding. (Ignore the drop checkers as its way in the yellow currently)









Some diatomes to deal with but enough pearling that I think I'm doing something right!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Your dry start filled up very nicely in only 2 months time. You had it mostly dry right?


----------



## thump421

Yep water about 1/2 way up the substrate and misted once a day ish. I was surprised how fast it filled in as well. Not bad for my 1st dry start. So far hc is doing great under water. Pearls like crazy seems to be filling in the few gaps I had and surprisingly no die off yet (been blasting with co2 all week). It's only been a week though so it could still come. Now a battle with diatoms and some cynobacteria that must have been growing with the dry start(?) has begun.


----------



## Kayen

I posted a pretty ugly tank a page back. I redid it, and here's how it currently looks:


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

thump421 said:


> Yep water about 1/2 way up the substrate and misted once a day ish. I was surprised how fast it filled in as well. Not bad for my 1st dry start. So far hc is doing great under water. Pearls like crazy seems to be filling in the few gaps I had and surprisingly no die off yet (been blasting with co2 all week). It's only been a week though so it could still come. Now a battle with diatoms and some cynobacteria that must have been growing with the dry start(?) has begun.


Great method. Yeah I noticed they like it better when it's 1/2 way and not more. Somehow when they DSM, they don't like puddling. Lol. But yeah, looks very healthy and lush! Be careful with CO2, they tend to give a very easy rise for algae :/


----------



## bigd603

I finally had to admit it, I'm not a very artistic guy, and I can't put together these super awesome beautiful aquascapes like so many other's heres. I mean just look at that tank above this post, that's incredible! 

So I decided to just try to do a more natural looking tank. I was vaguely trying to go for a river-ish scene, that just doesn't look like a mess in my living room. What do you guys think?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

bigd603 said:


> I finally had to admit it, I'm not a very artistic guy, and I can't put together these super awesome beautiful aquascapes like so many other's heres. I mean just look at that tank above this post, that's incredible!
> 
> So I decided to just try to do a more natural looking tank. I was vaguely trying to go for a river-ish scene, that just doesn't look like a mess in my living room. What do you guys think?


Lol. Not all tanks have to be high tech to look good. It could be simple and as long as you take a liking to it, then it already serve it's purpose. I see the beauty in simple setups too, nothing wrong with that. Great job!


----------



## dcdttu

*New 12G Incoming*

Hello all - I am about to join the 12G club.

I bought the following so far:

12G low iron Mr. Aqua from Marine Depot
Current USA Satellite Freshwater LED Plus
Eheim 2213
Fluval Plant and Shrimp Stratum

Already have a CO2 setup I'm going to use.

Question: What kind of heater are you guys typically using? I REALLY want to get one of those Hydor inline heaters, but the reviews scare me as several people on Amazon's reviews tell stories of fried fish because the heater seems to have a high failure rate. My other option is an Eheim 50w, but I'm worried that isn't enough power to keep such an open-top tank warm in the winter (it gets down to 64 in my house in the winter). The 75 and 100w Eheim are pretty tall, and the 125w is even taller.

Thoughts? Suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## natebuchholz

dcdttu said:


> Hello all - I am about to join the 12G club.
> 
> I bought the following so far:
> 
> 12G low iron Mr. Aqua from Marine Depot
> Current USA Satellite Freshwater LED Plus
> Eheim 2213
> Fluval Plant and Shrimp Stratum
> 
> Already have a CO2 setup I'm going to use.
> 
> Question: What kind of heater are you guys typically using? I REALLY want to get one of those Hydor inline heaters, but the reviews scare me as several people on Amazon's reviews tell stories of fried fish because the heater seems to have a high failure rate. My other option is an Eheim 50w, but I'm worried that isn't enough power to keep such an open-top tank warm in the winter (it gets down to 64 in my house in the winter). The 75 and 100w Eheim are pretty tall, and the 125w is even taller.
> 
> Thoughts? Suggestions? Thanks!


 I use the hydor 200watt inline heater and it work really well. As a failsafe I have it monitored with my Neptune apex but as a less expensive option you can buy a heater controller to prevent any issues.


----------



## dcdttu

natebuchholz said:


> I use the hydor 200watt inline heater and it work really well. As a failsafe I have it monitored with my Neptune apex but as a less expensive option you can buy a heater controller to prevent any issues.


Thanks for the reply! How long have you had this heater running on your tank? I found a Finnex heater controller that isn't too expensive that might do the job. I'm just still apprehensive about buying a heater that is only 3.5 stars on Amazon.


----------



## natebuchholz

dcdttu said:


> Thanks for the reply! How long have you had this heater running on your tank? I found a Finnex heater controller that isn't too expensive that might do the job. I'm just still apprehensive about buying a heater that is only 3.5 stars on Amazon.


I have run a couple of hydor heaters on various tanks over the past 3 years. None of them had issues. The finnex controller works well. You probably wouldn't have issues but it is nice to have peace of mind. I would highly suggest it. However I do understand your apprehension. 

Hydor heaters are really popular on this forum; I would say 1 in 3 tanks that don't have a sump to hide equipment in them run them.


----------



## dcdttu

natebuchholz said:


> I have run a couple of hydor heaters on various tanks over the past 3 years. None of them had issues. The finnex controller works well. You probably wouldn't have issues but it is nice to have peace of mind. I would highly suggest it. However I do understand your apprehension.
> 
> Hydor heaters are really popular on this forum; I would say 1 in 3 tanks that don't have a sump to hide equipment in them run them.


You boosted my confidence. I ordered the 200w with 1/2" tubing to attach to my Eheim canister. I'm so excited! I REALLY didn't want a heater in the tank, and your experience with them, along with Marine Depot's reviews, did it for me. I'll order the Finnex temperature controller when it's time to put fish in to make sure it doesn't overheat.


----------



## natebuchholz

dcdttu said:


> You boosted my confidence. I ordered the 200w with 1/2" tubing to attach to my Eheim canister. I'm so excited! I REALLY didn't want a heater in the tank, and your experience with them, along with Marine Depot's reviews, did it for me. I'll order the Finnex temperature controller when it's time to put fish in to make sure it doesn't overheat.


Im glad I could be of help. There are also threads on this forum instructing how to make the controller probe go inline as well. It all depends on whether or not you don't mind the probe in your tank. 

Good Luck


----------



## PhilipS

Order the 5/8" less drag. Its easy to stretch 1/2" onto 5/8". Just soak in hot water for a few minutes.


----------



## Joins

Hi there,
Is there anywhere that one can purchase a 12 G long? Marine depot seems to be sold out..

sarah


----------



## PhilipS

Try calling your ADA dealer or searching the sevenports.con distributor website.


----------



## natebuchholz

Joins said:


> Hi there,
> Is there anywhere that one can purchase a 12 G long? Marine depot seems to be sold out..
> 
> sarah


GLA also sells a similar version, otherwise I would just wait. sorry...


----------



## swoof

webskipper said:


> Try calling your ADA dealer or searching the sevenports.con distributor website.


That should be Mr. Aqau not ADA (since it's a Mr. Aqua product not ADA  )

http://sevenports.com/store-locations/

easiest way to find a local place that carries them


----------



## swoof

I've heard from a reliable source that the GLA is just a rebranded higher priced Mr. Aqua 12L. . .


----------



## natebuchholz

swoof said:


> I've heard from a reliable source that the GLA is just a rebranded higher priced Mr. Aqua 12L. . .


For the most part yes, but if someone doesn't want to wait and doesn't mind the difference in cost (I don't actually know the difference, it could be comparable) then its a good alternative. Everything GLA makes is of a high quality.


----------



## swoof

I don't think GLA sells the 12L anymore, i checked their site and it's not listed anymore.


----------



## natebuchholz

Im sorry, I had thought I had seen them on there. My intentions were not to lead anyone a stray.


----------



## swoof

no worries from me, i think they actually stopped selling the 12L 4 or so years ago.


----------



## julianmuerto

The SevenPorts facebook page posted an updated list of their aquariums. they are now producing a 22 gallon long with similar dimensions. two variants from what the flyer says. I asked for the price point but havent heard anything back.


----------



## Neatfish

22g long that's crazy.


----------



## swoof

A friend who owns a fish store was telling me about this today.


----------



## dcdttu

*My 12L High Tech*

I've done the initial setup of my 12L, waited a week and added some fauna after verifying the water had stabilized. Using my other tank's filter and Tetra Safestart helped immensely.

_____________________________________________________________

Equipment:
Mr. Aqua 12L
Eheim 250 canister filter
Current USA Satellite Freshwater LED + w/ ramp timer
Fluval Stratum 
5lb CO2 tank with regulator
Viv Aqua glass output/intake tubes
Hydor 200w in-line heater with Finnex thermostat (for backup)
Up Aqua CO2 bubble counter / diffuser combo

Flora:
Dwarf baby tears
Anubias nana
Micro sword
Bacopa Caroliniana
Riccia fluitans
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'tropica'
Banana plant

Fauna:
White cloud minnows (currently in tank, doing great)
Pygmy corys (not yet purchased)
Cherry shrimp (in other tank for now)
Forktail rainbows (possibly, I just love them!)

Chemistry:
CO2 injection
Flourish
Flourish Iron
Flourish Potassium
Flourish Nitrogen
Flourish Phosphate

_____________________________________________________________

Question: For those of you with the Current USA Satellite Freshwater LED + and high light plants like dwarf baby tears, what do you keep the light on? I currently have the white LEDs all the way up and the RGB running on full red, but am afraid that's too much. What do you guys keep yours on? 100%, 75%, 50%?

So glad I found this thread, and so excited! Thank!


----------



## natebuchholz

Great looking setup and welcome! 

In regards to your question. This fixture gets a par of 36 at 12" from the substrate. These tanks are about 9" tall and you probably have about 2" of substrate. This would put you at 7" above the substrate. 

Most of the intensity of these lights come from the whites so by dimming the other colors you really are not loosing much. My estimate for your PAR currently is around 59-65. I would maybe dim it to around 75%. High light is generally around 45 PAR but make sure you have ferts and co2 in equilibrium or else you will be growing more algae than HC.

Hope that helps


----------



## dcdttu

natebuchholz said:


> Great looking setup and welcome!
> 
> In regards to your question. This fixture gets a par of 36 at 12" from the substrate. These tanks are about 9" tall and you probably have about 2" of substrate. This would put you at 7" above the substrate.
> 
> Most of the intensity of these lights come from the whites so by dimming the other colors you really are not loosing much. My estimate for your PAR currently is around 59-65. I would maybe dim it to around 75%. High light is generally around 45 PAR but make sure you have ferts and co2 in equilibrium or else you will be growing more algae than HC.
> 
> Hope that helps


That helps a LOT. Thanks for the quick reply! I think I'll set Memory 1 at full output for when I have people over, and then set M2 for 75%, M3 for 50%... I'll have to find out how many presses of the LED control buttons there are between full and 0%.

Being a new tank with a lighter-rather-than-heaver planting of plants at the moment and likely haven't dialed in my ferts/co2 yet, I will definitely need to turn it down.

Thanks again!


----------



## natebuchholz

Not a problem, the best thing is to observe and respond to your tanks needs.


----------



## natebuchholz

Hey everyone, 

Those of you that have used ADA Amazonia in their tanks, how much did you use in your 12 long?

My current thought is 1 9L bag and I will also be getting a 2L bag of power sand. I just don't want to get to that point and be limited by the amount of substrate. Thanks


----------



## BeastMaster

natebuchholz said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you that have used ADA Amazonia in their tanks, how much did you use in your 12 long?
> 
> 
> 
> My current thought is 1 9L bag and I will also be getting a 2L bag of power sand. I just don't want to get to that point and be limited by the amount of substrate. Thanks



Aloha Nate
With my scape, I had leftover AS from a 9L bag. I didn't use power sand put I did put down a quartz sand filler in two areas that I projected to have slopes. Good luck.
:bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natebuchholz

BeastMaster said:


> Aloha Nate
> With my scape, I had leftover AS from a 9L bag. I didn't use power sand put I did put down a quartz sand filler in two areas that I projected to have slopes. Good luck.
> :bounce:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you think I would have enough with my 11L of soil?


----------



## BeastMaster

natebuchholz said:


> So you think I would have enough with my 11L of soil?



Depends on your scape but should be plenty. With that volume, should put you at a substrate depth of just over 2 1/4" flat. :bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilipS

julianmuerto said:


> The SevenPorts facebook page posted an updated list of their aquariums. they are now producing a 22 gallon long with similar dimensions. two variants from what the flyer says.


Its the same length as the 12G, just taller and wider 90cm x 30 x 30 (35.43 x 11.8 x 11.8)

I'll wait till they stretch it to the 47.7" like the 75G.

47.7 X 11.8 x 11.8


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Any update guys?


----------



## DGarone

Post-trim with a bunch of recently planted Monte Carlo in the foreground too.


----------



## Kayen

Here's mine. Bowl is to feed plecos and trap snails


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE

webskipper said:


> Its the same length as the 12G, just taller and wider 90cm x 30 x 30 (35.43 x 11.8 x 11.8)
> 
> I'll wait till they stretch it to the 47.7" like the 75G.
> 
> 47.7 X 11.8 x 11.8


It's actually exactly 36"x12"x12". Forget that . nonsense lol. We made it exact to the inch


----------



## bhofosho

Here's my 12 gallon long, my first carpet. Every other tank I own was too tall to carpet hc!


----------



## BS87

webskipper said:


> Its the same length as the 12G, just taller and wider 90cm x 30 x 30 (35.43 x 11.8 x 11.8)
> 
> I'll wait till they stretch it to the 47.7" like the 75G.
> 
> 47.7 X 11.8 x 11.8


I was actually considering building a tank like that, I mocked it up with cardboard and it looks very nice. Super long, and very skinny.


----------



## dirtydonato

Here is an update of my low iron 12g long. This has been in the dry setup for over 6 months now just because I have been moving places and it would be to hard to transfer once
I fill it. The carpet is beautiful and perfect. 

I am so happy everytime I see the tank. It truly is a art peice. 
And thank you MsNemoShrimp for the stickers!!! I love them!


----------



## AquaAurora

So the husband's 12g long (I take care of) had turned into a wild mess from lack of trimming back, everything was tangled and growing together and there was an insane amount of floating riccia.
last tank shot before the re-scape (my seat's view).



Re-scaped this past Friday.. took 12 hours (with breaks to eat and such) from starting to catch shrimp to releasing them after re-acclimation. 
OMG I CAN SEE THE OTHER SIDE OF THE TANK NOW!!
husband's view ('front')


My view('back')


More info and progress photos on the rescape are in the 12g long journal (liked in sigy).


edit: i plan to buy more ss mesh and tie down that last giant blob of riccia.. also need t replant the few floated up stems in the shot.


----------



## dcdttu

*12G Update - Baby Tears Fail, Replaced with Glosso / Marsilea Update to tank. It's*

12G Update - Baby Tears Fail, Replaced with Glosso / Marsilea

Update to tank. It's been running for a while now, but I just couldn't get the baby tears to work out. They were growing fine, but were covered by this brownish-green hair algae that only grew on them and no other plant I had. The algae would cover the baby tears and prevent them from rooting into the ground. 

Rather than exhaust myself with that, I removed the baby tears and switched to mainly glosso to see what It'll do.

Plants in the tank: 

glossostigma elatinoides
bacopa australis
lobelia cardinalis 'small form'
marsilea hirsuta
bacopa caroliniana
anubias nana
cryptocoryne wendtii 'Tropica'
pogostemon helferi

The light is at 75% intensity and the drop checker is borderline yellow, but the fish are happy so I'm leaving it. Hopefully this'll work and I'll get plant growth that isn't baby tear covered with algae.


----------



## kimchilee

dcdttu said:


> 12G Update - Baby Tears Fail, Replaced with Glosso / Marsilea
> 
> Update to tank. It's been running for a while now, but I just couldn't get the baby tears to work out. They were growing fine, but were covered by this brownish-green hair algae that only grew on them and no other plant I had. The algae would cover the baby tears and prevent them from rooting into the ground.
> 
> Rather than exhaust myself with that, I removed the baby tears and switched to mainly glosso to see what It'll do.
> 
> Plants in the tank:
> 
> glossostigma elatinoides
> bacopa australis
> lobelia cardinalis 'small form'
> marsilea hirsuta
> bacopa caroliniana
> anubias nana
> cryptocoryne wendtii 'Tropica'
> pogostemon helferi
> 
> The light is at 75% intensity and the drop checker is borderline yellow, but the fish are happy so I'm leaving it. Hopefully this'll work and I'll get plant growth that isn't baby tear covered with algae.


i really like your tank a lot! maybe you can try replace the baby tears by monte carlo?


----------



## dcdttu

kimchilee said:


> i really like your tank a lot! maybe you can try replace the baby tears by monte carlo?


Thanks! I looked up monte carlo, it's gorgeous! For now, the glosso that I added in place of the baby tears seems to be growing quickly, with none of the algae problems even at a pretty high light level. I think the baby tears were slowly dying off, feeding the algae. Since the glosso is growing, there's nothing for the algae to feed off of. If the glosso doesn't work, I'll try to find monte carlo.

Question: What do people with a 12g do for surface skimmers? I really don't want to put anything bulky in the tank, and with the light so close to the surface, my usual solution of using an air stone at night for a couple of hours isn't very feasible. Any suggestions?


----------



## Tyrone

dcdttu said:


> Question: What do people with a 12g do for surface skimmers? I really don't want to put anything bulky in the tank, and with the light so close to the surface, my usual solution of using an air stone at night for a couple of hours isn't very feasible. Any suggestions?



raise the outflow/return close to the water surface. It should create some surface agitation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcdttu

Tyrone said:


> raise the outflow/return close to the water surface. It should create some surface agitation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've tried that, and it doesn't seem to be enough. I'll give it another adjustment, thanks.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

dcdttu said:


> I've tried that, and it doesn't seem to be enough. I'll give it another adjustment, thanks.


You have a great cute setup there


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Anymore updates guys?


----------



## AquaAurora

MsNemoShrimp said:


> Anymore updates guys?


I'll have one at the end of the week... I'm sick of trimming riccia already(the freaking cherry shrimp don't like to gtfo when I'm in there with scissors and I don't want to cut them up) so I ordered dwarf baby tears to replace it. Anyone want pre-tied and grown in riccia on ss mesh? Looks great but needs trimmed 1-2x a week (or once every other week) depending on your tank conditions.


----------



## Kayen

MsNemoShrimp said:


> Anymore updates guys?


----------



## DGarone

Finally looking decent.


----------



## AquaAurora

Well scratch my comment about an update photo... I bought dwarf baby tears on coco fiber mats.. but they were wrapped in a metal frame that was not ss.. the seller swore up and down that it was shrimp safe and they had kept it in shrimp tanks.. within a few days 1/2 the colony was dead and the live ones were huddled by the surface as far from the metal as they could get (on penny wort and pygmy chain sword).. so not a happy camper right now.. want to rip that lieing sack of [censor] seller a new [censor] but their site is locked down because of "a family emergency" atm... =.= So now I have a tank of possibly soon to die shrimp, otos, and dwarf puffer (don't know how sensitive the fish will be to the metal) and a big ugly bare 'front' from lack of a carpet... and I'm out over $60 on that wasted death trap.... *AAARRRRGGGGGGGGG*
ok I'll stop venting...


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE

12 gallon long is on sale right now at MarineDepot.com


----------



## BeastMaster

MsNemoShrimp said:


> Anymore updates guys?



Most recent pic of my 12L w/"Tree of Woe"[emoji16]
:bounce:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DGarone

Like woah.



BeastMaster said:


> Most recent pic of my 12L w/"Tree of Woe"[emoji16]
> :bounce:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

BeastMaster said:


> Most recent pic of my 12L w/"Tree of Woe"[emoji16]
> :bounce:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Omg, that is amazing!


----------



## BeastMaster

DGarone said:


> Like woah.






MsNemoShrimp said:


> Omg, that is amazing!



Thanks for the compliments. That was a post trim pic. Trimming every 4-6 weeks now.
:bounce:



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cento

I guess I should throw mine in here too... [emoji6]

I started a thread elsewhere but it looks like this is the proper thread... Just set this up with flora and fauna from a previous setup - I moved to a new place and thought it'd be a good opportunity to set this 12 gal long up, as I've been eyeing it for some time. Equipment is:

Fluval G6 filter
AquaticLife Edge LED Lighting 36"
Netlea Lambo Soil
Co2 2.5 lb canister (not acquired yet - still have 1.8 lb canister but it's empty ATM)
Milwaukee 1 stage, dual gauge regulator (w/ solenoid)
Do'aqua glassware 

I have 4 Galaxy raspororas, 12 cherrys, and 6 Amano's. Looking to fill out the cpd group and maybe get Pygmy corys. The HC came from the previous tank but I decided to opt out of the Christmas miss that overran the previous setup. Looking for a slower growing miss for the drift wood. Also, I think I need some background plant that's either long and stringy, or something that's bushy. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## eXsaNiTy

BeastMaster said:


> Most recent pic of my 12L w/"Tree of Woe"[emoji16]
> :bounce:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should change that to "Tree of WHOA!" It looks awesome.


----------



## DGarone

BeastMaster said:


> Thanks for the compliments. That was a post trim pic. Trimming every 4-6 weeks now.
> :bounce:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can a brother just get a live feed to this tank?


----------



## DGarone

Here's a quick YouTube video of mine. Used my phone and poor skills, but it gets the point across.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLU49HIWqMk


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

DGarone said:


> Here's a quick YouTube video of mine. Used my phone and poor skills, but it gets the point across.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLU49HIWqMk


Wow! Thanks for sharing a video. Beautiful coloration. The pearling makes it even better!


----------



## rebelbuck1993

i have a 33long grow out tank 48x12x13.5, mind if i post?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

rebelbuck1993 said:


> i have a 33long grow out tank 48x12x13.5, mind if i post?


Most definitely! Please share and enlighten us!


----------



## dcdttu

*12G Update - carpeting plants be damned*

Flora: 

glossostigma elatinoides - it's not carpeting like it should
lobelia cardinalis 'small form' - emersed leaves dropped, looking great
marsilea hirsuta - not as awesome as I expected, but growing nonetheless
anubias nana - getting a bit dirty, probably because it's slow in a high-tech tank
cryptocoryne wendtii 'Tropica'
pogostemon helferi - has stayed very small
Staurogyne repens - latest addition, gorgeous so far
Nymphoides aquatica - you can't kill this thing if you wanted, doing great

Fauna:

White cloud minnow
Otocynclus
Corydoras habrosus

Looking to put in shrimp soon, if they can survive the transition to high-tech. I don't think the glosso is going to cover like I wanted it to, and the marsilea hirsuta isn't very dense, but it's growing.
I have hair algae that keeps growing on the rocks. I'm trying to plant the tank dense enough to help with that, but I'm starting to wonder if the rocks themselves aren't providing nutrients as the algae doesn't grow on anything else.

That odd tube in there is to increase flow and surface agitation at night. I was getting too much oil slick and the Eheim 250 wasn't enough to get good surface agitation. I'm adding an inline pump today to help. Anyone have experience with adding these to the output line of your Eheim? Good idea, or not?


----------



## strangewaters

Anyone selling a 12 long shipped?


----------



## swoof

i'm not sure by the location you have listed, but if it's Torrance did you check local fish stores? I think CK in West Covina has one or two in stock.


----------



## strangewaters

swoof said:


> i'm not sure by the location you have listed, but if it's Torrance did you check local fish stores? I think CK in West Covina has one or two in stock.


I haven't really checked. Might be going tomorrow to pick up some more fish for my 55 and maybe some plants so I'll check what they got then


----------



## samwoo2go




----------



## Neatfish

Is that the 22g long?


----------



## samwoo2go

Neatfish said:


> Is that the 22g long?


It's a 12, pano shot, so looks bigger than it is


----------



## jimbo662

I just joined the club! Picked up the tank on Sunday. 
Equipment ordered:
Cobalt heater
Current Sat Freshwater LED +
Finnex PX-360 compact canister filter
Flourite for the substrate

Tentatively planning for no co2

Got a male betta that'll be the first tenant. Going to be looking for other smaller types of fish to add.


----------



## DGarone

New shots on my new stand


----------



## hellofishies

strangewaters said:


> Anyone selling a 12 long shipped?


If you haven't found one yet and still interested, Lotus in Lawndale has them in stock as of a week ago. Not sure if he has the normal or low iron variety though.


----------



## AquaAurora

Pulled out the pennywort and re-carpeted with DIY riccia rocks (slate, shower scrubber, and emersed grown riccia). Tank is now (not so) narrow leaf pygmy chain sword, creeping jenny, ricica, and a little hc and duckweed.


----------



## jimbo662

Here's my set up.
Cobalt heater
Current Sat Freshwater LED +
Finnex PX-360 compact canister filter
Flourite for the substrate
Ehiem 350 surface skimmer

Plants
Cryptocoryne undulata
Staurogyne repen
Cryptocoryne parva
Anubias Barteri 
downoi
flame moss not attached yet

Fish
betta
gold white clouds
pygmy tail spot cory

Glass is dirty so excuse the bad pics. I had to put a couple of the rocks on the wood to hold it down until it gets water logged.


----------



## strangewaters

*want one*

do i just say hey i would be interested in a 12g or??? because i really want one :hihi: i have a 55g planted seut up right now but i love how these smaller tanks look.


----------



## strangewaters

AquaAurora said:


> Pulled out the pennywort and re-carpeted with DIY riccia rocks (slate, shower scrubber, and emersed grown riccia). Tank is now (not so) narrow leaf pygmy chain sword, creeping jenny, ricica, and a little hc and duckweed.


those are pygmys?


----------



## jimbo662

strangewaters said:


> do i just say hey i would be interested in a 12g or??? because i really want one :hihi: i have a 55g planted seut up right now but i love how these smaller tanks look.


It was really an impulse buy for me. One of the LFSs has one set up that I look at every time I go in. Couple of weeks ago I went in and saw the betta and walked out with both the fish and the tank!


----------



## AquaAurora

jimbo662 said:


> Here's my set up.
> Cobalt heater
> Current Sat Freshwater LED +
> Finnex PX-360 compact canister filter
> Flourite for the substrate
> Ehiem 350 surface skimmer
> 
> Plants
> Cryptocoryne undulata
> Staurogyne repen
> Cryptocoryne parva
> Anubias Barteri
> downoi
> flame moss not attached yet
> 
> Fish
> betta
> gold white clouds
> pygmy tail spot cory
> 
> Glass is dirty so excuse the bad pics. I had to put a couple of the rocks on the wood to hold it down until it gets water logged.


If you don't want that bettas fins to become completely shredded remove the lava rock NOW! Betta fins are credulously delicate and easy to rip.
Also white clouds need COLD WATER 53-71f, bettas 78-82f they are NOT compatible. Keeping white clouds in warmer waters reduces their lifespans.



strangewaters said:


> those are pygmys?


They were sold as narrow leaf pygmy chain swords.. but then the idot seller who I bought them from also sold _E. grisebachii (gets to 24") as _Echinodorus Parviflorus 'tropica' (stays 2-6").. so who knows what they really are....They can get to 6" i think, tank is 8" tall with 2" substrate they they could be the right plant?


----------



## strangewaters

AquaAurora said:


> If you don't want that bettas fins to become completely shredded remove the lava rock NOW! Betta fins are credulously delicate and easy to rip.
> Also white clouds need COLD WATER 53-71f, bettas 78-82f they are NOT compatible. Keeping white clouds in warmer waters reduces their lifespans.
> 
> 
> They were sold as narrow leaf pygmy chain swords.. but then the idot seller who I bought them from also sold _E. grisebachii (gets to 24") as _Echinodorus Parviflorus 'tropica' (stays 2-6").. so who knows what they really are....They can get to 6" i think, tank is 8" tall with 2" substrate they they could be the right plant?


They look so huge. 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAurora

strangewaters said:


> They look so huge.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


[sorry slight tangent here, will get back on mr.aqua track after this!]
you should see how it took over my 2-3g bubble bowl! few months old photo


----------



## strangewaters

AquaAurora said:


> [sorry slight tangent here, will get back on mr.aqua track after this!]
> you should see how it took over my 2-3g bubble bowl! few months old photo


Wow. Ok back on track lol. So anyone selling a 12g?

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## hellofishies

*want one?*



strangewaters said:


> do i just say hey i would be interested in a 12g or??? because i really want one :hihi: i have a 55g planted seut up right now but i love how these smaller tanks look.


Lotus stocks multiple sizes of the Mr Aqua tanks, and he's into the nanos himself. Last time, he said he had one in stock even when I didn't see it on display. I'm sure he will help you get one if he doesn't though


----------



## strangewaters

hellofishies said:


> Lotus stocks multiple sizes of the Mr Aqua tanks, and he's into the nanos himself. Last time, he said he had one in stock even when I didn't see it on display. I'm sure he will help you get one if he doesn't though


So look for mr.lotus?
And does he ship?
Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## talontsiawd

If you are in the CA Bay Area, just listed this because I no longer have the room for it:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=8120609#post8120609


----------



## swoof

Lotus Aquarium in Lawndale. . There are a lot of shops in Southern California that carry Mr. Aqua tanks. CK Fish in West Covina usually has the 12L in stock. You could always check with MarineDepot.com if you want it shipped (they can also do will call pickup if you call them)


----------



## hellofishies

strangewaters said:


> So look for mr.lotus?
> And does he ship?
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk



haha, Yeah, Lotus, the shop. 

http://www.yelp.com/biz/lotus-aquarium-lawndale

It's a small place, but he has a lot of nano fish/shrimp, well priced. good deal on the anubias


----------



## BruceF

Day one.









Hope I posted this correctly!


----------



## strangewaters

BruceF said:


> Day one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I posted this correctly!


Oooooooo i like this look. 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAurora

BruceF said:


> Day one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I posted this correctly!


Nice anubias coffeefoila! How many rhizomes (separate anubias) do you have in there?


----------



## BruceF

I grew it all along the way. A couple of years ago it split itself into pieces. I sold some off. Now I have 5 sections. I used four pieces in that tank and left out the largest

Bump: Thanks strangewaters!


----------



## PhilipS

BruceF said:


> Day one. Hope I posted this correctly!


Envious. Maybe finish the carpet.

It would be cool to have a multi-year calendar with members 12G's. Not a contest just eye candy.


----------



## BruceF

Thanks.

I put a bunch of glosso in there because I had it. Now I am trying to figure out how to manage the light. I am using a satellite plus. I am thinking maybe I should just do a midday burst, like three hour or something, and then turn it off. I am niot sure what might work in this case.


----------



## Adelz

Hey, I just started the process of setting up my first tank, a 12 gallon long. I was wondering if I could get some advice on my equipment list: 

Equipment: 
Tank: Mr Aqua 12 Gallon Long (obviously) 
Light: Current Satellite LED Plus 36" 
Filter: SunSun HW-302 (265 GPH) or HW-603B (105 GPH); which filter is the better fit? I'd like something cheaper than what Eheim or Fluval have to offer but I'm not sure which of these two models is better suited for a 12 gallon long. 
Substrate: ADA Aquasoil Amazonia (Normal grain, maybe some powder as a top layer); how much should I get? I was thinking 12 liters. 
Heater: No heater (at least at the start) 
CO2: Paintball Co2 Injection DIY, similar to the setup in JaggedFury's thread. I'm still not sure if I'm going use this method or buy something else, but I don't want to spend an outrageous amount. 
Hardscape: Most likely Seiryu or similar stone, maybe driftwood if I manage to find a piece I like. 
Lily Pipes: Will most likely get a CalAqua X1 and F2 after everything is set up 

Fauna (quantity is a rough estimate): 
12 Celestial Pearl Danios 
3 Bamboo Shrimp 
10-15 Dwarf Shrimp (undecided on the type) 
5 Tiger Nerites 
3 Asian Stone Catfish 

Flora: 
Currently unsure on the plants, it won't be anything out of the ordinary though, and I'd like it to be pretty heavily planted. My decision will partially depend on the hardscape materials that I end up using. I'd like the tank to be fairly heavily planted and will probably have a carpeting plant like HC, Monte Carlo, or Marsilea minuta (most likely will use the dry start method). 

Any advice, criticism, or recommendations are greatly appreciated! I'm new to planted tanks and want to make sure to do things right the first time around.


----------



## BruceF

Well so far this is a total disaster. The light is just too strong for the anubias to adjust to I think. All the leaves started to melt. I'm going to have to re think this. feh!


----------



## PhilipS

Same problem here, too bright.

Dimmer from CurrentUSA should fit inline. Then use a Hoppy PAR meter to adjust the light intensity.


----------



## DGarone

Why don't you just dim the light?


----------



## Musubi

Hi, I am setting up a Mr Aqua 12g long this week. I bought it a couple months ago and did not have time to collect all the support systems...including a stand. Found a stylish industrial-look table on Craigslist yesterday, so now I can get this party started. 

I wish I had found this thread sooner as I had posted a filter question in the Equipment forum. I've narrowed down my filter options and will hit up the LFS tomorrow.

Anyhow, I'm happy to find like-minded folks and I'll share photos as i progress.

So far I have the tank plus:
A stand (table)
Foam pad to cushion between the tank and table
Earthquake straps attached to wall
Rocks for hardscape (thinking Iwaguni-style)
Plants-dwarf hair grass and Monte Carlo (I already had them in my plant-nursery container)
New set of scape-tools
ADA Colorado Sand
Black Tahitian sand
White Clouds (outside in the pond for the summer)

I'm super excited to complete this set-up. The wait has been an exercise in patience.


----------



## BruceF

I thought I had dimmed the light and was only running it for about 6 hours. Guess I was mistaken. Anyway I removed the anubias and put it in another tank to recover. Trying out some other plants now. Once I figure out what works I'll post another picture in a few weeks. Trying some elocharis, rotala and alternathera at the moment.


----------



## Musubi

Update on my 12g setup. Slow progress. I got as far as staging the rocks and after looking at the pic, it needs adjustments. Plus I realized I need infrastructure for the big mound. Making those tonight. 

I'm switching to a smaller rock on the far left. The rocks on the right are not really touching, it's a bad camera angle. And a couple of these will be partially buried.

Concurrently, I've harvested and prepped the plants for placements once I settle on the 7 rock formation. 

More later...


----------



## BruceF

Which dwarf hair grass are you planning on using?


----------



## Musubi

BruceF said:


> Which dwarf hair grass are you planning on using?


I have some eleocharis sp. mini. Just a fistful for interest. I'm replacing the monte carol with hydrocotyle tripartita-Japan.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle

Hello all! I am new to fishtanks and stumbled across this forum and thread! Looks like a great source of information, I have what I think is a 12g tank.. being in Australia we use litres... the tank is 900mm x 220mm x 250mm I was chasing a Mr Aqua 12g but not easy to find where I live. Anyways the tank is perfect for the space I am using it in, right next to my couch in a small apartment. So far I have put down some soil and positioned some drift wood and rocks purchased from a store in Perth. Here is the set up at the moment... need to go out and buy some plants this weekend, going to keep the planting minimal and easy to maintain without Co2


























I have a question is it ok to position the filter outlet as shown in the photos below the water level? The instructions show the outlet streaming into the water but it is rather noisy in my small living room, I will deal with the noise if it is recommended that I have the filter outlet streaming into the tank... any advice would be great.


----------



## Musubi

Okay, I'm about 3 weeks in on my 12 gal saga. I added my White Clouds sooner than planned because our evening temps had dropped below 50. 

Any how, the mound failure wrecked havoc on my layout, but I'll leave it for now. I trimmed the plants today, as seen in the most recent photo. The hair grass is filling in nicely. I'm training the hydrocotyle to grow low and thick. The pearl weed may be removed, I'm not sure I like it. 

The hot-mess of smaller rocks will mended later. I'll wait to see how the plants do.


----------



## swoof

nothing wrong with positioning it like that. Most people keep the spraybar under water to reduce noise.



doylecolmdoyle said:


> Hello all! I am new to fishtanks and stumbled across this forum and thread! Looks like a great source of information, I have what I think is a 12g tank.. being in Australia we use litres... the tank is 900mm x 220mm x 250mm I was chasing a Mr Aqua 12g but not easy to find where I live. Anyways the tank is perfect for the space I am using it in, right next to my couch in a small apartment. So far I have put down some soil and positioned some drift wood and rocks purchased from a store in Perth. Here is the set up at the moment... need to go out and buy some plants this weekend, going to keep the planting minimal and easy to maintain without Co2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question is it ok to position the filter outlet as shown in the photos below the water level? The instructions show the outlet streaming into the water but it is rather noisy in my small living room, I will deal with the noise if it is recommended that I have the filter outlet streaming into the tank... any advice would be great.


----------



## minority

*12g long*

Felt like sharing mine. Wishing I'd taken better photos right now, these are from when I just set it up last Sunday. It's been running for 7 days and amano shrimp have been really busy shuffling sand around since then.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle

Ive added some plants and a few fish will get some better photos soon and update! Can anyone identify these two plants, I should have paid attention when purchasing, basically just asked for low growing low tech plants, I think the foreground is glosso and the plant in the bg is type of grass... will get some better photos soon


----------



## meowschwitz

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Ive added some plants and a few fish will get some better photos soon and update! Can anyone identify these two plants, I should have paid attention when purchasing, basically just asked for low growing low tech plants, I think the foreground is glosso and the plant in the bg is type of grass... will get some better photos soon


Looks like the foreground plant is Micranthemum micranthemoides and the background plant is a Lilaeopsis sp., probably brasiliensis. Also, Rummy-nose tetras will get too large for a 12G long.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle

meowschwitz said:


> Looks like the foreground plant is Micranthemum micranthemoides and the background plant is a Lilaeopsis sp., probably brasiliensis. Also, Rummy-nose tetras will get too large for a 12G long.


Thanks! how large is too large, i read they may get to about 3.5cm long, they are about that now, with a few a bit smaller, I also have a bronze catfish which is about 4cm atm and i read it could grow to 5.5 - 6 cm...


----------



## meowschwitz

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Thanks! how large is too large, i read they may get to about 3.5cm long, they are about that now, with a few a bit smaller, I also have a bronze catfish which is about 4cm atm and i read it could grow to 5.5 - 6 cm...


Check out these links for the recommended minimum tank size for those two fish:
Hemigrammus rhodostomus (Rummy-nose tetra) ? Seriously Fish
Corydoras aeneus ? Bronze Cory (Corydoras schultzei, Corydoras venezuelanus) ? Seriously Fish


----------



## doylecolmdoyle

meowschwitz said:


> Check out these links for the recommended minimum tank size for those two fish:
> Hemigrammus rhodostomus (Rummy-nose tetra) ? Seriously Fish
> Corydoras aeneus ? Bronze Cory (Corydoras schultzei, Corydoras venezuelanus) ? Seriously Fish


Thanks looks like my tank should be ok, pretty sure it's 50ltr, slightly under what they recommend. I can alway ship them off to a friend with a few large tanks if needed.


----------



## sockfish

I just noticed member Notorius93 has a "12 Gal Long" in the For Sale section here for $50. San Diego. That's all I know, but it might be a chance to grab one if you're in the area.


----------



## end3r.P

I'm sold on this tank. I'm going to do a classic iwagumi setup with seiryu stone, DHG (deciding between regular, mini, belem, or a mix), and HC. I'd like to stick with medium to medium-low (30-50 PAR?) rather than high lighting (mostly for the fish, which won't have much shade in this setup). What LED lighting will work for this? Current Satellite LED+ is a lot of PAR on such a shallow tank... Any nice lights out there with lower output? Some kind of light cycle would be good too.... (my dream light for this setup would be a 36" Finnex 24/7 that allowed you to dim the max, but keep the 24/7 cycle on...)


----------



## Brolly33

New 12 long.


----------



## Tyrone

Brolly33 said:


> New 12 long.



Nice start. Keep trimming the dhg and you'll have a nice carpet in no time. 

What brand is that light fixture and what are the specs of it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brolly33

@Tyrone. It is a lifeguard aquatics 36". 108 LED. 6.6 watts from marine depot. Item #:RB31585


----------



## Tyrone

Brolly33 said:


> @Tyrone. It is a lifeguard aquatics 36". 108 LED. 6.6 watts from marine depot. Item #:RB31585



Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Any tank update guys?


----------



## doylecolmdoyle

My 10g is starting to evolve, not very "scaped" but the plants seems to be doing well and filling out the tank!


----------



## meowschwitz




----------



## Tyrone

meowschwitz said:


>



That is beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cube860

Dry run, day 1, check my thread, will be updating it in the next couple days, and flooding at the end of the week

[URL=http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/cube860/media/IMG_2076-1_zpseifbj5iv.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Tyrone said:


> That is beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazing look! I have something similar to this in the works :grin2:


----------



## natebuchholz

Here is an update on my ongoing adventure. 
Sorry, no water yet.


----------



## strangewaters

natebuchholz said:


> Here is an update on my ongoing adventure.
> Sorry, no water yet.


Liking this. 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## strangewaters

natebuchholz said:


> Here is an update on my ongoing adventure.
> Sorry, no water yet.


I see three tubes in there. Im sure intake and output bit whats the other?

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## natebuchholz

I have two outputs, I oversized the filter and split the outputs to help with flow on this super long tank.


----------



## AquaAurora

meowschwitz said:


>


Love the look of this riparium/paludarium styles setup! Do you have to keep cling wrap over top to keep humidity high?


----------



## meowschwitz

AquaAurora said:


> Love the look of this riparium/paludarium styles setup! Do you have to keep cling wrap over top to keep humidity high?


It's covered with two sheets of glass, leaving about an inch open at either end of the tank. The humidity stays around 85-90% most of the day.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

My most recent project

About 6 months in the making. Started around beginning of June 2015 :hihi:

Tank: 12G Low Iron
Stand: IKEA
Dosing: None
Filter: None
Light: FugeRay

The idea is to have enough plant mass that it doesn't need a filter. Just bi-weekly water change of 1 gallon to keep the water clean. The Mini Pellia in this tank grew from a few patches to about enough to cover a large dinner plate right now. 6 months of growing, plucking and replanting here and there :grin2: Very easy for me to maintain at the moment. I would have a thicker HC patch on the right side but a 2 week vacation, my mister died and they dried out. This is what's bouncing back from a 90% wipe-out :crying:


----------



## theatermusic87

I need more pictures of that tank! It looks amazing!


----------



## doylecolmdoyle




----------



## AquaAurora

MsNemoShrimp said:


> My most recent project
> 
> About 6 months in the making. Started around beginning of June 2015 :hihi:
> 
> Tank: 12G Low Iron
> Stand: IKEA
> Dosing: None
> Filter: None
> Light: FugeRay
> 
> The idea is to have enough plant mass that it doesn't need a filter. Just bi-weekly water change of 1 gallon to keep the water clean. The Mini Pellia in this tank grew from a few patches to about enough to cover a large dinner plate right now. 6 months of growing, plucking and replanting here and there :grin2: Very easy for me to maintain at the moment. I would have a thicker HC patch on the right side but a 2 week vacation, my mister died and they dried out. This is what's bouncing back from a 90% wipe-out :crying:


Lovely set up! I'd be curios about your air humidity around the tank/that room. Are you using clear fishing line to train up the taller green stems?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Thank you. I don't measure humidity, but it should be relatively high because the mister is on whenever the light is on so it doesn't dry out. I am using fishing lines to hold up the light. Didn't intend for the stems to use it like that but I guess it just kept growing so it works out well in the end


----------



## doylecolmdoyle

Moved some plants around in my random planted 12g, think ill let it grow into a jungle then pull it all down and replant / rescape with a little more structure!


----------



## Brolly33

January update


----------



## Charoozz520

Hello everyone! Just recently joined the 12 gallon club and this is my tank so far:


----------



## geaux_lsu_tigahs

Mine 12G long arrives tom! This will be my first tank. Subscribe to my high tech build!! 

Appropriately named "The Debt Creator"


----------



## stingrayness

Just joined this forum so I figured I should join the 12g club as well! 

I set this up two weeks ago:

-Filtration: Eheim 2213

-Lighting: Current USA LED plus

-co2aintball co2

-Substrate: ADA Aqua soil Amazonia normal type 9L

-Hardscape: Seiryu Stone

-Plants: Utricularia Graminifolia, Lilaeopsis Novae-Zelandiae

-Fish: TBD

Here is also a link to my journal on SCAPE:

Stingrayness's 12g Long Journal!!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Amazing setups! Can't wait to see more updates 

Bump: Amazing setups! Can't wait to see more updates


----------



## AquaAurora

Husband's 12g long (I take care of) as of today. Just waiting for the micro swords to fill in


*Flora:*
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis
Lilaeopsis mauritiana
Lilaeopsis nova "mini"
Lilaeopsis ??? (taller micro sword)
Pogostemon helferi (Downoi)
Ludwigia sp. red
Alternanthera reineckii
Lysimachia nummularia (Creeping jenny)

*Fauna:*
Neocaridina davidi (various graces from wild to painted fire red..a dn some that are almost chocolate) unknown #s
MTS (just a few)
Pseudomugil gertrudae 13-15

The largest female shrimp is as big as the fish!
'big momma'(shrimp) + the dominant male blue eye


----------



## cube860

*cube*








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## PhilipS

He's a lucky man. 

Hope he tells you that everyday.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

AquaAurora said:


> Husband's 12g long (I take care of) as of today. Just waiting for the micro swords to fill in
> 
> 
> *Flora:*
> Lilaeopsis brasiliensis
> Lilaeopsis mauritiana
> Lilaeopsis nova "mini"
> Lilaeopsis ??? (taller micro sword)
> Pogostemon helferi (Downoi)
> Ludwigia sp. red
> Alternanthera reineckii
> Lysimachia nummularia (Creeping jenny)
> 
> *Fauna:*
> Neocaridina davidi (various graces from wild to painted fire red..a dn some that are almost chocolate) unknown #s
> MTS (just a few)
> Pseudomugil gertrudae 13-15
> 
> The largest female shrimp is as big as the fish!
> 'big momma'(shrimp) + the dominant male blue eye


Wow! Such a nice and beautiful community of fish, shrimps and plants. Love it! :grin2:


----------



## AquaAurora

MsNemoShrimp said:


> Wow! Such a nice and beautiful community of fish, shrimps and plants. Love it! :grin2:


Thank you ^^


----------



## natebuchholz

Quick update 

Still no water but, getting closer. 
Waiting until I have installed the flooring in the tanks finally location. 

Full Tank:








Hardscape Only:








Equipment


----------



## mbelt

First post, and first high tech tank. 









I've been gathering supplies for a couple months, taking things one step at a time. 

The substrate is the coarser half of a bag of filter sand. I'm hoping it's the right coarseness for a carpet of HC to root well. Everything is sitting on 1-5 layers of egg crate (diffuser), cut to the right shapes to keep the rocks in place. 









The rocks and driftwood are from a nearby river. I soaked them in a bucket for a few weeks, checked water chemistry before and after and they seem to be safe. 









Yesterday I planted about 100 HC seeds for the carpet. they are already starting to sprout. The carpet is the only thing I plan on doing from seed, since I couldn't justify the expense of root plugs.


----------



## Richocet83

Just setup my new MrAqua 12 gallon long and I LOVE it!!!!!

*Specs:*
Tank - Mr Aqua 12 gallon bookshelf tank (not low iron)
Filtration - Eheim 2211 with extended spraybar
Lighting - Current Satellite Freshwater
Substrate - CaribSea FloraMax
CO2 - DIY Citric Acid / Baking Soda

*Flora:*

*Foreground:*
Staurogyne repens
Dwarf Hairgrass (Eleocharis sp.)
Glossostigma elatinoides
Dwarf Baby Tears (Hemianthus sp.)

*Background:*
Java Fern (Microsorium pteropus)
Ozelot Sword (Echinodorus ozelot)
Amazon Sword (Echinodorus bleheri)
Anubias nana
Alternanthera reineckii

*Fauna:*
Not sure yet but open to suggestions
Initial thoughts:
Inverts: Multiple Neocaridina species, Nerite and Rabbit snails
Vertebrates: ???

Pics (Whale Shark for size reference :laugh2: )


----------



## liquid_krystale

mbelt said:


> First post, and first high tech tank.


Love your tank aesthetic and how the lightness of the sand contrasts with the dark river rocks!

I'm so lusting after a 12 gallon long, but the only place I've found it is on marine depot where it is 80+ USD, which translates into $120 isn CAD, without factoring in shipping. Wish there was somewhere closer to me that sold these tanks.


----------



## swoof

liquid_krystale said:


> Love your tank aesthetic and how the lightness of the sand contrasts with the dark river rocks!
> 
> I'm so lusting after a 12 gallon long, but the only place I've found it is on marine depot where it is 80+ USD, which translates into $120 isn CAD, without factoring in shipping. Wish there was somewhere closer to me that sold these tanks.


There are a couple of distributors in Canada. Store locations |


----------



## liquid_krystale

swoof said:


> There are a couple of distributors in Canada. Store locations |


It's not the suppliers, but rather the pricing. I can actually get a custom starphire tank 20 gallon long for the same price. Funny enough, to have it shipped to WA and picked up by me is probably easier than to get to any of the Canadian suppliers.


----------



## TaylorTurner

Hello, I'm new to the forum! After a 13 year break from fish keeping, I started a 12 gallon long project 2 weeks ago that I am really excited about.

Here is a link to my *journal*, if you'd like to check it out.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

These definitely keeps getting better and better


----------



## AquaAurora

Richocet83 said:


>


I love whale sharks! Where did you get the figurine/plushie?


----------



## Richocet83

Whale shark came from Georgia Aquarium. Took a trip up there last summer for my wife's birthday and we did the whale shark SCUBA dive.


----------



## AquaAurora

Richocet83 said:


> Whale shark came from Georgia Aquarium. Took a trip up there last summer for my wife's birthday and we did the whale shark SCUBA dive.


Lucky!! I've always wanted to dive with them sine seeing them on shark week when I was a kid(way back when).
Ok I'll stop tangeting off 12gs now. ^^


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Happy April Fools 12G Members!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Curious to see the update on this one! 



mbelt said:


> First post, and first high tech tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been gathering supplies for a couple months, taking things one step at a time.
> 
> The substrate is the coarser half of a bag of filter sand. I'm hoping it's the right coarseness for a carpet of HC to root well. Everything is sitting on 1-5 layers of egg crate (diffuser), cut to the right shapes to keep the rocks in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rocks and driftwood are from a nearby river. I soaked them in a bucket for a few weeks, checked water chemistry before and after and they seem to be safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I planted about 100 HC seeds for the carpet. they are already starting to sprout. The carpet is the only thing I plan on doing from seed, since I couldn't justify the expense of root plugs.


----------



## swoof

Looks like Marine Depot doesn't carry Mr. Aqua anymore. They have a different 12L/22L from AquaMaxx Aquariums.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Yeah such a bummer they don't anymore


----------



## TaylorTurner

Here's a couple (poor quality) pictures of my set up:


----------



## Nordic

Sorry, what is the dimensions on that tank, it looks handy for raising zebra danio in.


----------



## swoof

Nordic said:


> Sorry, what is the dimensions on that tank, it looks handy for raising zebra danio in.


_Dimension_: 35.4" x 8.3" x 9.4"


----------



## Ahiko

*Filter Advice*

Any recommendations on HOB or corner filters for a 12G long? We don't have a lot of room for the larger filters, so the more space saving we can get, the better.

We are thinking of setting up a low-tech, low-current hillstream setup. We're aiming for something to make the hillstream loaches happy, but not blow the CPO away.

When the tank fully cycles itself, we don't do water changes; we just top off the water. A good amount of biomedia storage in the filter will be helpful!

Any advice will be greatly appreciated!

Fauna:
- 1 CPO
- 2 Sewellia lineolata or Gastromyzon sp.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle

Day one of my new scape


----------



## Roarke

natebuchholz said:


> Quick update
> 
> Still no water but, getting closer.
> Waiting until I have installed the flooring in the tanks finally location.
> 
> Full Tank:
> View attachment 600113
> 
> 
> Hardscape Only:
> View attachment 600121
> 
> 
> Equipment
> View attachment 600129


ummm... how has no one said anything about this. Holy [censored][censored][censored][censored]! Is there a post about the equipment?


----------



## natebuchholz

Roarke said:


> ummm... how has no one said anything about this. Holy [censored][censored][censored][censored]! Is there a post about the equipment?



Ha, thank you for the kind words! 
You can find all the specs for my tank if you follow the link in my signature.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

*12G Members!* I don't see many have the 12G Club sticker to represent for your beautiful tanks. PM me a full tank shot of your current 12G tank and I'll give you a free sticker. Sticker is only 0.75"x1.5" so it's not intrusive at all, especially when the background is clear so you can see your tank. *Limited time offer*


----------



## theone29

Does having an empty work in progress tank count? . I am still gathering equipment and will be moving in 3 months so I am going to set it up after I move. Btw, cool sticker, I would really like one.


----------



## DennisSingh

flippin awesome
more more more pease



MsNemoShrimp said:


> My most recent project
> 
> About 6 months in the making. Started around beginning of June 2015 :hihi:
> 
> Tank: 12G Low Iron
> Stand: IKEA
> Dosing: None
> Filter: None
> Light: FugeRay
> 
> The idea is to have enough plant mass that it doesn't need a filter. Just bi-weekly water change of 1 gallon to keep the water clean. The Mini Pellia in this tank grew from a few patches to about enough to cover a large dinner plate right now. 6 months of growing, plucking and replanting here and there :grin2: Very easy for me to maintain at the moment. I would have a thicker HC patch on the right side but a 2 week vacation, my mister died and they dried out. This is what's bouncing back from a 90% wipe-out :crying:


----------



## DGarone

*New Stand*

Newish stand for my tank. Ignore the lack of action inside the tank.


----------



## Blackbetty

Here's mine. I put this together as a puffer tank, the tetra was a temporary guest.


----------



## RipTide23

DGarone said:


> Newish stand for my tank. Ignore the lack of action inside the tank.


Did you make that stand yourself? Also how are the Lily Pipes working for you?


----------



## DGarone

RipTide23 said:


> DGarone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Newish stand for my tank. Ignore the lack of action inside the tank.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you make that stand yourself? Also how are the Lily Pipes working for you?
Click to expand...


I certainly didn't. Haha. I'm only using a glass outflow. It does a decent job mellowing out my intense filter, but it gets covered in algae easily and is a bit too big.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle

Flooded this over the weekend, was a 70+ day dry start


----------



## AquaAurora

Blackbetty said:


> Here's mine. I put this together as a puffer tank, the tetra was a temporary guest.


I hope your puffers are better as playing nice than my husband's were. Lovely plant scaping btw


----------



## Kingtriton92

Just picked one up yesterday and can't wait to start playing with hardscape placement tonight/ this weekend. Such an elegant looking tank. Anyone using pendant style lights for these tanks? Was thinking Kesil but I am worried the shallow dimensions would mean to much light. Also, how efficient is co2 in such a shallow tank?


----------



## fietsenrex

not really a 12G but close enough for me  (bit smaller than a 60P)


----------



## doylecolmdoyle

one month later... about ready for a trim

3ft Bookshelf Aquarium 14-09-2016 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## doylecolmdoyle

Trimmed last weekend 

90cm Bookshelf Aquarium by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## Kingtriton92

Finally got my Mr Aqua scaped and flooded. After taking this picture, I made the sandbar divider more of a triangle to give a feel of a vanishing point. I used water and filter media from my 29 gallon to do an instant cycle. Went with the Planted + light. So far I'm pretty happy with it. Now to be patient and wait for the plants to grow.


----------



## RipTide23

Anyone have a good guess at how many Celestial Pearl Danios I could fit in my 12g long? I've been thinking of getting around 15 or so, keep in mind I will have a variety of small shrimp in there with them i.e. blue velvets, red cherrys and yellow's.


----------



## thump421

I have 18 cpds in my 12 long with 4 Ottos and no shrinp (yet) they've been happy and healthy for a few months now but I do think I'm pushing the overstocked line. I do have quite a bit of filtration and never miss a weekly water change though.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Trimmed last weekend
> 
> 90cm Bookshelf Aquarium by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


Wow! Amazing. Hope it stays that way FOREVER! :grin2:



RipTide23 said:


> Anyone have a good guess at how many Celestial Pearl Danios I could fit in my 12g long? I've been thinking of getting around 15 or so, keep in mind I will have a variety of small shrimp in there with them i.e. blue velvets, red cherrys and yellow's.


I had 12+ in mines once. Good filtration and they should be okay because they don't get overly large that's the plus about them.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle

update, 3 weeks after last trim 

_MG_5904 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## IntotheWRX

doylecolmdoyle said:


> update, 3 weeks after last trim
> 
> _MG_5904 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


i like the big open field of lawn look on this. looking good!


----------



## Dragonfish

doylecolmdoyle said:


> update, 3 weeks after last trim
> 
> _MG_5904 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


What kind of filter is that?


----------



## doylecolmdoyle

Dragonfish said:


> What kind of filter is that?


Hi the grey intank device is just a Eheim 350 Surface skimmer so not a filter, I am running a external canister filter.


----------



## Jardiamj

Hi guys! My wife got me a Mr. Aqua 12 G Long for Christmas. I've been thinking and researching on what substrate, lighting, filter and heater to use.
I plan on stocking it with some Cristal Red Shrimps and some Otos. 

I want to do mostly carpeting with rocks, this will be my first time using a carpeting plant so I'll be using Micranthemun Monte Carlo since it was recommended to me as an easy carpeting plant. My plan is to do a Dry Start and I was thinking on using ADA Amazonia Aquasoil.

For lighting I think I'll go with a Finnex Stingray. Would this give me medium light?

For filter I was thinking about using the Finnex px-360. What do you think about this filter?

For heating I'm thinking about the hydor inline filter. Is there any other unobstrusive heater out there?

Do you guys have any suggestions or advice before I pull the trigger on this setup?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## LoriBerry

Hi, my name is Lori and after 15 years of having a reef aquarium I have decided to jump into a planted tank arena. I decided to start small and this 12 gallon long tank immediately caught my attention at our local fish store. It has been up and running for about a month and I just add the neon tetras, red and blue ornamental shrimp and a few snails. I did quite a bit of research before setting up the tank and this website was a great help. Thanks for all the great information! Please feel free to critique and give suggestions as I still have so much to learn.

Thanks,


----------



## BettaBettas

didn't even know this was a thread. Tanks look good  World record broken on forum for # of posts


----------



## Jardiamj

I almost forgot, here is a link to my 12G Long Tank Journal:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=1129162

This is what it looks like at the moment:









Soon, I'll be adding a Finnex PX-360 filter on the other side of the tank.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Reeferjohn

What filter is everyone running on their 12L? Need to upgrade my sunsun for something with higher flow and was thinking the 2213. Will this be adequate for the length of these tanks or should I upsize?


----------



## audimurf

doylecolmdoyle said:


> update, 3 weeks after last trim
> 
> _MG_5904 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


Exquisite tank. Well done.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle

Here is how mine is looking these days, few more plants, trimming MC often is becoming a pain! 

IMG_8763 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## LoriBerry

Here is an update on my 12g rimless. Plants are starting to grow in nicely. I did have a problem dialing in the Co2 for a while, it was either too high or too low and I just couldn't seem to get it just right. Seems to be ok now, but I am sure as the plants grow it will need to be adjusted again.


----------



## miktrebor

Blackbetty said:


> Here's mine. I put this together as a puffer tank, the tetra was a temporary guest.


Hi! I am thinking of getting one of these tanks and I love the way you put your tank together. Could you share what filter and lights you use and any other start off tips? Also which plants are working for you in this tank. Thank you!


----------



## doylecolmdoyle

Made some changes to my tank over the past few months 

IMG_9193 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## TexasJohn

I had been thinking about getting rid of my standard 10 gallon shrimp tank and going for a 12 Gallon Long for a while. So decided to do that after seeing this thread.. That being said, is there any brand other than mr aqua 12 G long? (in a similar price range)
Also i have been seeing in older threads, people mentioning about the ikea stand for this. But that product doesnt seem to be available.. Any one has the link to any good stands for a 12G long?


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Thinking of getting a 12g long, any of you guys using a current satellite LED+ (non pro) on it? Just curious if you grew any high tech varieties of plants in it with that lighting? 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## doylecolmdoyle

IMG_0078 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## Gyascutus

What would be current recommendations for lighting these in a CO2/fert environment? It seems like most people have been running the Current Satellite+ and possibly the Finnex 24/7(not sure about the CC/SE 24/7's differences). I like the minimalist look of the sat+'s metal wire legs much better that the finnex's bulky plastic legs, but I've heard people have had troubles with water damage and that it might not supply enough light?

It looks like a Fluval Plant 3.0 just recently came out, how would this compare or would it be too much light? Hard to tell if it's as sleek looking as the sat+. It looks like the Current Satellite+ Pro is an upgraded version of the sat+? Maybe the 3.0 compares better to that?


----------



## painter of blight

doylecolmdoyle said:


> IMG_0078 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


Nice! What light is that? Are those custom stand-offs for it?


----------



## painter of blight

Gyascutus said:


> What would be current recommendations for lighting these in a CO2/fert environment? It seems like most people have been running the Current Satellite+ and possibly the Finnex 24/7(not sure about the CC/SE 24/7's differences). I like the minimalist look of the sat+'s metal wire legs much better that the finnex's bulky plastic legs, but I've heard people have had troubles with water damage and that it might not supply enough light?
> 
> It looks like a Fluval Plant 3.0 just recently came out, how would this compare or would it be too much light? Hard to tell if it's as sleek looking as the sat+. It looks like the Current Satellite+ Pro is an upgraded version of the sat+? Maybe the 3.0 compares better to that?


I have the same questions.

From what I've looked at and read, it looks like the Current Satellite Plus Pro and Fluval Plant 3.0 would be too much light -- especially without CO2, etc. Anyone care to correct me?


----------



## doylecolmdoyle

painter of blight said:


> Nice! What light is that? Are those custom stand-offs for it?


Its an UP-Aqua Pro Z light, I have used chihiros a-series wire legs to raise it up


----------



## painter of blight

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Its an UP-Aqua Pro Z light, I have used chihiros a-series wire legs to raise it up


I found those legs. Was it just luck that they fit the UP-Aqua Pro Z? Is there reason to believe they would they fit a wide variety of lights? Fluval Plant 3.0 for instance?

Thanks for the reply on a somewhat old post!


----------



## doylecolmdoyle

painter of blight said:


> I found those legs. Was it just luck that they fit the UP-Aqua Pro Z? Is there reason to believe they would they fit a wide variety of lights? Fluval Plant 3.0 for instance?
> 
> Thanks for the reply on a somewhat old post!


Hi I measured up and the pro-z light has little holes for the wire legs to fit nicely, I think the mounting holes need to be around 55mm apart, chihiros also sell a a-series plus which is a bit wider, pretty sure you can buy those legs separately also, I think they are more around the 80cm wide, but I am just guessing. 

I actually dont use these legs anymore and hung my lights above for event more height.


----------



## Vadim Shevchuk

Awesome thread that's been pretty dormant lately! I've picked up a 12 Gallon Long and I am brainstorming my build. Got a couple of questions for yall!

1) Anyone using the ADA ES-600 on this setup? A cheaper alternative are the knock offs from China ( DICI DC-600 or Chihiros Super Jet Stainless Steel External Filter Canister ES-600) I just can't find any reviews! It would help like crazy if someone uses the knocks off and could message me and tell me about them. 

2) Anyone using any lighting pendents on these tanks? I want to do a floating shelf. Three shelves with the tank on the middle one. Have the light build into the bottom of the top shelf. Have the bottom shelf hold the filter and co2.

3) Best paintball co2 set up, functionality and looks wise since I'm going for an exposed look?

Thanks guys! Can't wait to set mine up. I will start a journal within the next month.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Ya! New member. Show us what you have so far :grin2:



Vadim Shevchuk said:


> Awesome thread that's been pretty dormant lately! I've picked up a 12 Gallon Long and I am brainstorming my build. Got a couple of questions for yall!
> 
> 1) Anyone using the ADA ES-600 on this setup? A cheaper alternative are the knock offs from China ( DICI DC-600 or Chihiros Super Jet Stainless Steel External Filter Canister ES-600) I just can't find any reviews! It would help like crazy if someone uses the knocks off and could message me and tell me about them.
> 
> *Those are nice but perhaps too much power. Keep in mind its a shallow tank. The biggest filter I've seen anyone tried on this is the Eheim 2213, anymore it'll blow everything away, especially the substrate.*
> 
> 2) Anyone using any lighting pendents on these tanks? I want to do a floating shelf. Three shelves with the tank on the middle one. Have the light build into the bottom of the top shelf. Have the bottom shelf hold the filter and co2.
> 
> *This tank when filled can be quite heavy so don't recommend floating it at all on any shelf. In terms of the lighting though, as long as it's strong enough to reach the substrate, it'll work. Really depends on what you want to grow. *
> 
> 3) Best paintball co2 set up, functionality and looks wise since I'm going for an exposed look?
> 
> *For the best "exposed look", do the small CO2 cartridges with refills so you don't see wiring everywhere. The next would be the paintball just to keep the pipings minimal. *
> 
> Thanks guys! Can't wait to set mine up. I will start a journal within the next month.


----------



## nbgolds

Oh great...MTS is starting...these 12 gal setups sure are nice. SO, I may need to start looking for a place in my house for one of these. Great thread, fun to look back through all the posts. Glad it has been revived.


----------



## Fisherking

So. I now have an AquaMaxx 22 gal long. I know it's not a 12, but hoping they're similar enough that I might find some information here. So far, I have the tank itself and a Fluval Plant 3.0 light coming. After researching canister filters, I like the Hydor 150 best. Does anyone have any experience with this filter?


----------



## Vadim Shevchuk

Wish this group didn't die down. I'll be starting my 12 gallon long end of January. Any light recommendations? I want to hang it 8" above the tank and I will have co2


----------



## Fisherking

Vadim Shevchuk said:


> Wish this group didn't die down. I'll be starting my 12 gallon long end of January. Any light recommendations? I want to hang it 8" above the tank and I will have co2


Take a look at the new Fluval 3.0, there is a 36 inch length, but I'm not sure about suspending it.


----------



## gjcarew

Didn't realize this thread existed! Here is my Aquatop, first photo is the first time I scaped it. Didn't leave enough room in the back so the stem plants never grew well. The Fluval Stratum was also a pain in the butt to plant in. 

Second photo is the most recent rescape. It is only a couple weeks old, but I think the hardscape is a lot stronger. I'm not at home at the moment but I'll post a FTS when I get home.
















Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cento

Fisherking said:


> Take a look at the new Fluval 3.0, there is a 36 inch length, but I'm not sure about suspending it.




I have this light on a Mr. Aqua 12 gallon long and I can tell you you most certainly need to either suspend it, or dial the intensity way down. The light is too powerful for such a shallow tank. You WILL get algae blooms.


----------



## gjcarew

Cento said:


> I have this light on a Mr. Aqua 12 gallon long and I can tell you you most certainly need to either suspend it, or dial the intensity way down. The light is too powerful for such a shallow tank. You WILL get algae blooms.


Truth. That's what is on mine and I have it at 60% AND suspended about 8" above the water line. The guys at Aquarium Co-op told me it would be too strong but if someone tells me not to do something it makes me twice as likely to do it. Well, they were right.

Anyways, I'm thinking of getting a 22 long next which I think this light would work well with!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cento

gjcarew said:


> Truth. That's what is on mine and I have it at 60% AND suspended about 8" above the water line. The guys at Aquarium Co-op told me it would be too strong but if someone tells me not to do something it makes me twice as likely to do it. Well, they were right.
> 
> Anyways, I'm thinking of getting a 22 long next which I think this light would work well with!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk




Yes - I too was thinking about a deeper 36 inch long tank and that fit the bill, though I thought it was 20 gallon. 

Either way, I don’t want to deviate too much from the nice look of the 12 gallon long. I had a 38 gallon way way back when I was a kid, and I’m not only done with that look, but it’s far too deep to service properly. 

The 20/22 gallon long is still unique looking and very serviceable. And most importantly, I can still use the fluval light. It’s a really good light. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAurora

Can't clear the desk to take a decent full tank shot, so in sections.


----------



## Cento

AquaAurora said:


> Can't clear the desk to take a decent full tank shot, so in sections.




Looks lush. What’s the spec/equipment on the tank?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAurora

Cento said:


> Looks lush. What’s the spec/equipment on the tank?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


all the stats:


12g long mr. aqua

36" (not the 24-36" version) finnex 24/7

eheim 2211 canister filter
DIY inline eheim jagar heater with pvc, I think it 75 wat
ss mesh filter guard
black diamond 'sand'


pH 7.5
kH 4 (71.6) gh dkh 6 (107.4)
temp 78F



Ammonia nitrite nitrate 0/0/0 have to dose tank for nitrates


Aquaium Co-op Easy Green and iron pump ferts 1 pump 3 times a week... not really happy with them though having algae issues..so may go back to dosing with various Seachem flourish lines.



manzanita driftwood and white oak leaves


Italian, leopard, and some jungle vals, echinodorus parviflorus, duckweed, and a baby water sprite



lots of little limpet, blue shrimp-sold as 'dream blue', and I think I saw a mini ramshorn


----------



## AquaAurora

*Come on people don't like this thread languish! I'm sure some of you still have your 12gs running, lets see some update photos!! Or new photos for new owners!*

More section shots, same old 12g long from my side aka 'back view' of tank. 
Nnow with moss, water lettuce, and shrimp!! Pardon the ugly pre-filter-babies on the way gotta be careful.


----------



## desantes

Hi everyone. First ever planted tank here. I've always wanted to do some type of carpeting plant because I thought it looked really cool. Here are some progression shots of my 12 gallon long UNS tank that I thought I'd share. I had a short battle with hair algae that caused some holes in my carpet and that's when I decided to start experimenting with other plants in preparation for my next scape.


----------



## Hujeta

desantes said:


> Hi everyone. First ever planted tank here. I've always wanted to do some type of carpeting plant because I thought it looked really cool. Here are some progression shots of my 12 gallon long UNS tank that I thought I'd share. I had a short battle with hair algae that caused some holes in my carpet and that's when I decided to start experimenting with other plants in preparation for my next scape.


Yaowza, really like your hardscape! In a way very bold to go for such simplicity in a long tank like this. Makes me want to redo my scape lol. Do you have a journal where I can follow the full progression of it?


----------



## desantes

Hujeta said:


> Yaowza, really like your hardscape! In a way very bold to go for such simplicity in a long tank like this. Makes me want to redo my scape lol. Do you have a journal where I can follow the full progression of it?


Thanks! I don't have a journal unfortunately. I didn't take a lot of pics during setup because I was way too excited lol. I will definitely start a journal for my new tank and scape. I've learned a lot from this first attempt and can't wait for the second try.


----------



## eXsaNiTy

OMG! I was in this club many, many moons ago. Alas, several deployments and moves have left my 12L tank in pieces.


----------



## Hujeta

desantes said:


> Thanks! I don't have a journal unfortunately. I didn't take a lot of pics during setup because I was way too excited lol. I will definitely start a journal for my new tank and scape. I've learned a lot from this first attempt and can't wait for the second try.


Ah too bad for the rest of us but it's a good sign that you were in the zone! Would really like to see your upcoming journal so give me a shout when it's up 'n running!


----------



## BOTIA

Just found this thread and happen to have a brand new aquatop 12G long low iron glass tank.
I have not set it up yet as I need to build a stand for where it's going to go.
Here is my plan
BDBS substrate 
24 led full spectrum
osmocote+ root tabs
mopani and some stone
Co2 not sure..TBD
I have a lot plants and fish to choose from in my other tanks.
I'm leaning towards a simple mostly blyxa japonica and some althernathea R. mini
For fish I have a school of espie rasboras, Galaxy rasbora (Celestial pearl Danios), Emerald Rasboras. I'm leaning the CPD's with some ottos cherry shrimp.

Filtration will be a nano canister with a diy inline heater.TBD
The big question is the stand ? Tall and narrow going to be tippy so it will have to be secured to a wall.
Whats your thoughts?


----------



## BOTIA

Update : Pandemic Edition
Slowly gathering equipment for my 12 G long

Found a custom made hallway table for it. 13 inches deep and37 tall , perfect for shallow tank.
















Hd Adjustable for leveling on my less than level floor.










Got a free zoomed nano 10 filter.
I have longer silicone hoses for when i layout the filtration .









Got a spring and lees rigid tubing so I can heat gun me some nano sized clear lily pipes.
The right angle fitting on the nano 10 filters is a big flow reducer.
noticeable increase when I did the intake. I assume when I do the outtake they will be further flow increase.









Spring pipe bender










Finally found a suitable led unit. Jc&P 48 watt full spectrum with timer . It has 96 .5 watt 6730 leds /50 lumens per led at max .
64 white , 16 blue 8 red 8 green 
fits the tank lengthwise nicely. Probably going to be dialling it down a fair bit Since these tanks are so shallow which means it will run cooler and last longer.


----------



## BOTIA

Update
Got my oase thermo filter 









and j tubes made .








Heat formed with heat gun 









Inlet and outlet tubes will be strapped to a bracket underneath to provide support.









A clear acrylic skimmer that is small enough for nano tanks !!


















as seen in 12. long . Skimmer can easily be shortened as well.










Going to be a sodastream based co2 system with a standard reg with controller and co2 art inline diffuser .


----------



## gjcarew

@BOTIA I love that skimmer, where did you get it?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOTIA

gjcarew said:


> @BOTIA I love that skimmer, where did you get it?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk



Thank you I found it on Aliexpress.
this one works really well very compact, it can even be trimmed to be shorter and still function.
I changed the suction cups to black ones so they wouldn't stand out on my black background tank , they come with nice clear ones.
also I removed the black sponge from inside the skimmer suction adjuster.
fits both 12/16 and 16/22 sizes.








now I just got to make some clear J tubes This tank.








Co2 diffuser just showed up in the mail


----------



## 808style

Very nice setup so far! I love how you made your own pipes and found a skimmer that fits this tank!


----------



## BOTIA

808style said:


> Very nice setup so far! I love how you made your own pipes and found a skimmer that fits this tank!



thank you!!
Love a little diy .


----------



## BOTIA

Progress!!
Today I finally plumbed everything set up the equipment where it goes. And then filled it 50 chlorinated water with no media. Just want to run it for 24 hours before anything else goes in it and want to see how the temperature stabilizes with a built-in heater.








Filled it for the first time today .
Filter is running with no media yet.
I have well seeded ceramic media in my 16 year running jebo 828 for it. I already poured the media that came with into my jebo 828 filter. I'll add more new media to it after I take out enough for this filter.








I reamed out the inside of the 16/22 connector included with the skimmer which allowed me to pressure fit the inlet tube straight into it








backside view nice minimalist








This tank is in my workout/ media room so it had to be integrated into the layout. it will have grey panels covering the shelf area secured by magnets.








Tank stand had to be leveled with with workshop grade adjustable feet as my concrete foundation floor has warble in it.Very frustrating , stand is shimmed and bolted to to studs behind it as the stand is 38 inches high. 








still have to set up the CO2 system but the diffuser is plumbed in already. You can see heater on the right side of the canister .
co2 going to be soda stream bottle system with a CGA 320 standard regulator and solenoidetc
Will add a inline ph probe housing if go with a ph controller


----------



## BOTIA

Got some basic , hardscape and a rare piece of Alberta bow river quartz, which I may swap for more seiryu.


----------



## BOTIA

Soda stream adapter to standard 320 regulator .










Standard cga320 regulator with solenoid.


----------



## nightster

BOTIA said:


> Update
> Got my oase thermo filter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and j tubes made .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heat formed with heat gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inlet and outlet tubes will be strapped to a bracket underneath to provide support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A clear acrylic skimmer that is small enough for nano tanks !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as seen in 12. long . Skimmer can easily be shortened as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be a sodastream based co2 system with a standard reg with controller and co2 art inline diffuser .


What tubing did you use for the j tubes? Looks really good!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOTIA

nightster said:


> What tubing did you use for the j tubes? Looks really good!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk



Thank you I used lees brand aquarium rigid tube.


----------



## BOTIA

Here is an update after planting it out a week ago


----------



## BOTIA

current pic after a chop chop


----------



## BOTIA




----------



## minorhero

Love the holes drilled through the stand for the tubes! I've had to do something similar for a lid I made for one of my tanks. Nice looking tank, what light is that?


----------



## BOTIA

minorhero said:


> Love the holes drilled through the stand for the tubes! I've had to do something similar for a lid I made for one of my tanks. Nice looking tank, what light is that?


Thanks I made my own inlet and outlet tubes with Lees rigid tubing and a heat gun.
The light is a Jc&p 48 watt strip from amazon . huge light output and has built in timer controller with 9 step adjustable separate white&green snd blue and red channels.


----------



## BOTIA

Current pic growing like a banshee. once a week trims.
Stocked with a dozen green neon Tetras ,seven CPD's and three ottos .
nitrates bottom out to zero every two or three days

























Put a chihiros leg extension on my jc&p light.Awesome fit!










Built an inline ph probe housing 
Working great!


----------



## saltmeup

Nice !


----------

